# Oils,Grease,Pomades,Butters,Lotions,Cremes Challenge 2014



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy 2014 Lovely Ladies:

I hope you are ready to get Your Oil On this Year.

The Reason You are being _'Mentioned'_ is because You Participated in the 2013 Challenge.

I'm excited to get started on a new year full of Oils, Grease, Pomades, Lotions, Butters & Cremes.

You can post what you'll be using or not....It's up to you! Or just start posting.

**My Only Requirement is PLEASE: "No Random Posts" If you have a question and are not part of this Challenge, Please take advantage of the Search Function or please pm a member.**

Randoms posts are very distracting and disrupts the flow of the Thread overall.

Thank you.

So, Lets Get this 20-14 Challenge Party Started!

@Atdow71
@DominicanBrazilian82
@charmtreese
@Nix08
@KhandiB
@Tamrin
@SimJam
@Golden75
@Americka
@DarkJoy
@southerncitygirl
@NappyNelle
@Bajanmum
@BrownSugar
@Ltown
@itismehmmkay
@bajandoc86
@jesusislove1526
@lamaria211
@ResultsMayVary
@Angelicus
@Lita
@Ann0804
@divachyk
@againstallodds
@dmples2
@Seamonster
@curlyhersheygirl
@xu93texas
@Babygrowth
@cherry.a
@LovLeeLaDee
@jprayze
@Shay72
@fatimablush
@EnExitStageLeft
@soonergirl
@Tawjah
@ZebraPrintLover
@SpiceUpMyHair
@greenandchic
@gennatay
@JJamiah
@melissa-bee
@sckri23
@antavia009
@LaidBak
@Jewell
@Brownie518
@chebaby
@MyAngelEyez~C~U
@winona
@faithVA
@MaraWithLove
@Imoan
@Barbara
@Kindheart
@JerriBlank
@z3000zee
@ljf67
@kbnax
@Nightingale
@choctaw
@JulietWhiskey
@vmerie
@felic1
@natural2008
@Love Always
@An_gell
@JaneBond007
@ronie
@tiffers
@Ms_CoCo37
@PNP2014
@mshoneyfly
@Beamodel
NaturallyATLPCH
@venusfly
@4mia
@Froreal3
@newports
@MGA2013
@lovelycurls
@FelaShrine
@AlliCat
@beautyaddict1913
@bronzephoenix
@KPH
@ilah
@lisanaturally
@Rozlewis
@MileHighDiva
@Duchess007
@myronnie
@DoDo
@Saludable84
@IronButterfly
@Poohbear
@Smiley79
@youwillrise
@toaster
@Trini_Chutney
@SEMO
@BranwenRosewood
@MayaNatural
@Angelbean
@SugarRush
@myfaithrising
@ilong


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2013)

You know I'm in here! Love my oils, lotions, creams, and especially my butters.

And I'll be using a variety of stuff. Too numerous to even list.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. I will try to post more often.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in cause I was one of the random posters last time and I's is sorry lol but I love oils and buttas so I am all in for this challenge!


----------



## chebaby (Dec 30, 2013)

im in. so far the only oils ill be using are coconut and cocasta.
as far as butters my #1 is naturalista cosmetics juicy leave in
and for cremes and what not, i have a few but i honestly cant say i have a fave. i dont use cremes that often.

i use to love cr moisture butter(which is a nice cream) but i think she changed the ingredients so i dont know about that.

random creams ill be using are soultanicals fluffalicious and marula muru moisture guru.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 30, 2013)

Count me in. I will be using numerous oil, pomades, butters, and cremes. I will post as I use them to share what I am using and the results.


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2013)

Woop woop! New challenge! I'll be using all of the mentioned categories except for lotions. I like heavy things on my hair. 

Today I'll be taking my twists down for an experimental twist out. Will coat my hands in Qhemet Moringa oil to help with the frizz during take down.


----------



## Americka (Dec 30, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I'm in. I will try to post more often.



This is me! I rarely remember to post, but I'll try harder!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

curlyhersheygirl Americka

Thanks Ladies!

This is a New Year, so you both can start over Fresh.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 30, 2013)

Definitely in. I use oil and creme daily, but I guess I should be posting this.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in

I will be using 
HH carrot cake butter
PBN capucu butter
KV oils 
SSI Seyani butter 

Will edit as I go on....


----------



## divachyk (Dec 30, 2013)

I, like others, will do better at posting. I use cream & oil daily. Currently loving: MYHC type 4 and honey love.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yay! I'm still on board with this one! I'm absolutely loving my oil mixes. I think I've finally perfected it.  My new Reggie leaves my hair so soft to the touch. 

IDareT'sHair, Thanks for keeping this thread alive and going!


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 30, 2013)

I am in ...
Still nursing some of my butters ..


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 30, 2013)

Of course I'm in


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so in, I got my oils and lotions and creams on deck, locked and loaded!!!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, so the oils I'm using so far are:  

Argan, Olive, Castor, Coconut, Avocado, Grapeseed, Jojoba, Almond, Walnut, Jamaican Black Castor, Wheat Germ, Mustard Seed, Vitamin E, Vatika, Amla, and Shikaki.   

My essential oils are:  

Lemon, Lime, Orange, Grapefruit, Bergamot, Rosemary, and Sage.   I'm pretty sure I'm missing a few, but this is what I can remember off the top of my head. 

I almost forgot to mention my yummy homemade Shea Butter Mix. Love it!!!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm heeeereee and IN!   Woohoo! 

Just holding my spot.


----------



## lovelycurls (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm In!!! Thanks for the tag 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## southerncitygirl (Dec 30, 2013)

thanks I will try to post more often my reggie stays pretty consistent with the same ole products:

leavein/detangler: hydroquench systems greaseless moisture or db leave-in

sprays used for the loc method: komaza califa spray, aloe my hair spray

moisturizers: claudies revitalizer quinoa-coffee balancing, balancing ends insurance (also have a sample of komaza shea butter lotion)

aveda anti humectant pomade is only used when i flat iron 3-5 times a year

oils: I made my own mix of many oils evoo, evco, sapote, hemp, castor, meadowfoam


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Dec 30, 2013)

In like Flynn...

I'll use Spectrum Organic Palm Oil Shortening as my sealant...


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 30, 2013)

IN!

I'm a butta/oil FREAK!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

JulietWhiskey

And all those lovely Butters/Cremes you've been whipping up over there.

Please don't forget to share your recipes with us.


----------



## KhandiB (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for tagging me.

I will be using these basics:

Coconut Oil
Softee Coconut and Hemp Grease
Organic Root Stimulator Hairepair Intense Moisture Creme


----------



## IronButterfly (Dec 30, 2013)

I just made a coconut/babassu oil blend with apple seed and apricot kernel oils!  A lil' castor wax and gives the oils a stiff butter-like quality with none of the heaviness. For hair and body.  Lawd, I'm 'bout to put some vendors out of bidz-ness.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

IronButterfly said:


> I just made a coconut/babassu oil blend with apple seed and apricot kernel oils!  A lil' castor wax and gives the oils a stiff butter-like quality with none of the heaviness. For hair and body.  Lawd, I'm 'bout to put some vendors out of bidz-ness.



Alright now...just make sure your customer service is good and we get our products before the rapture lol


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 30, 2013)

I'll like to join. Have a whole lot of butters and oils and creams ill be using this year. Will try to post what I use everyday as I use them


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in! I've been butter crazy lately. I need to start testing all of my oils on my hair.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 30, 2013)

Count me in too  

I'll be using:
Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade 
Sweet Almond, Grapeseed and Bobeam Herbal Rootz Oil 
PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter
CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter


----------



## DoDo (Dec 30, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Thank you for mentioning me! You are reminding me I need to post more.

I used my oil mix yesterday, it has grapeseed oil and avocado oil, my two favorite hair oils because they make my hair feel so smooth.

I am going to add my squalane and emu oil to the mix today.


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm still using Dax Pomade on my hair!   It's still giving my hair good strength and shine.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

The only oil that I've used on my hair in the last few months is safflower. I need try the rest of my stash individually and in blends. I also need to start trying the new butters I recently ordered.

Oils:

Safflower 
Jojoba
Meadowfoam
Hempseed
Avocado
Palm
Castor
Palm Kernal
Abyssinian
Sunflower
Pumpkin Seed
Camelina
JBCO
Emu
Various infusions I have planned

Butters:

Cupuacu
Hempseed
Illipe
Shea
Cocoa
Mango
Kokum
Shealoe
Acai Blend
Brazil Nut Blend
Chamomile Blend
Green Tea Blend
Horsetail Blend
Butter EZ (to mix with infused oils)


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Used Annabelle's Pumpkin Hair Cream and sealed with her Pumpkin Pie Butter on the ends.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 30, 2013)

Just applied a little kizuri castor cream followed by vatika oil and kizuri pumpkin butter...yeah I am a heavy moisturizer and sealer lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

A little Run-Down *list is not exhaustive just a few items I'll be using throughout 2014*

Oils
EVOO
EVCO
Extra Dark JBCO
Haitian CO
Marie Dean: Jojoba, Baobab, Argan Oils
Hairveda: CoCosta, Jardin, Avosoya
Pure Argan
PALTAS BKC
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Darcy's Oils *various*
Rice Bran
*Grapeseed - need to repurchase
Afroveda: Burdock Root, Shikaikai 
Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc Oil

Butters, Cremes, Lotions:
DM Super Buttercreme
Darcy's Botanicals
Hydratherma Naturals
MyHoneyChild
Claudie's Revitalizer
SheScentIt
Tiiva Naturals
Komaza
CC's Naturals
Hairitage Hydrations
Camille Rose
Ynobe Silky Shea
Duafe Amala Frosting
 Liquid Gold's Green Magic & L.G.'s Ginger Hair Creme

Grease & Pomades
Naturelle Grow
Hairitage Hydrations
Komaza Hair Care
Darcy's Botanicals
Annabelle's dba Perfect Blends
Afroveda
MyHoneyChild
Camille Rose
Claudie Revitalizer
The Pomade Shop (Rosemary, Peppermint, LinoMoist)
Herbs Matter Rosemary Pomade
Hairveda's Vatika Frosting/Almond Glaze
Hydroquench Systems Lime Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

Baggying overnight:
PALTAS BKC Hair Rx


----------



## felic1 (Dec 30, 2013)

This will be a better year. Let's get ready for the ball to drop for 2014. My hair needs better care. Let's get it started!!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 30, 2013)

I will continue to use following LCO combinations:


Oyin Handmade Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, & GSO
SD WGBC, Creme de la Silk, & Nourish Oil
SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Mocha "Bling" Butter, & Nourish Oil

Will experiment with the following LCO combo:

Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk, Luscious Balanced Creme, & GSO

Also in my stash:

Darcy's Hair Whip
QB AOHC, BRBC, CTDG, & Honey Balm
SD Almond Butter and Satin Hair Cream
EVCO, EVOO, Avocado, Jojoba, JBCO and Hemp Oils

Pre-Poo Oils:

Keravada Bhringraj and Fenugreek Oils (scalp)
Vatika Oil & Frosting (length)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

cwmarie sexypebbly

Welcome Ladies!  Glad You're Joining Us


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

IronButterfly said:


> I* just made a coconut/babassu oil blend with apple seed and apricot kernel oils! A lil' castor wax and gives the oils a stiff butter-like quality with none of the heaviness*. For hair and body. Lawd, I'm 'bout to put some vendors out of bidz-ness.


 
IronButterfly

 Sounds Lovely:lovedrool:


----------



## SEMO (Dec 30, 2013)

Oils:
Beautiful Curls hydrating curl oil
Macadamia Nut Oil
Walnut Oil

Butters:
PBN cupuacu butter
B.A.S.K. sevenfold butter blend
BelNouvo hair butter
Camille Rose moisture butter
Camille Rose almond jai twisting butter

Pomade:
Jane Carter Nourish & Shine


----------



## toaster (Dec 30, 2013)

I used some SSI Seyani Hair Butter to put my twist out in a bun tomorrow. Love that stuff.

Tomorrow I'm going to do an oil prepoo, shampoo, condition, tea rinse, and butter my hair up for a few days. Will post what I use.


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. I have a whole host of butters/oils to try this year so I can start making my own products.

Right now I have in rotation:

Rice Bran

Grapeseed

Sunflower

Last night I used rice bran/grapeseed/msm on scalp and mixed with DC for a treatment.

I'll introduce new oils when I'm done with these.


----------



## SugarRush (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in. Moisturized tonight with Qhemet BRBC and sealed with EVOO


----------



## APrayer4Hair (Dec 30, 2013)

I'd like to join. 

I will be using Oyin Burnt sugar Pomade :lovedrool: & Jar of joe 
I will be experimenting with coconut oil as a prepoo.


----------



## Nix08 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oiled my hair in prep for a cowash tomorrow.


----------



## vmerie (Dec 30, 2013)

Oils I will continue using:

Olive Oil & Macadamia Nut Oil (Both used in LOC method and DCing)

Castor Oil (Just used in DCing)

Coconut Oil (DCing and the only oil I put on my scalp)

I've discontinued using:  Grapeseed Oil, Avocado Oil, Jojoba Oil

Butters:

Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream  ( I love this butter but would like to try others)

I would like to try making my own whipped shea butter as well in 2014.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in again! I try to keep my product list short: 

Oils:
Vatika Oil
Hempseed Oil
Jamaican Black / Castor Oil
Carol's Daughter Tui Oil 
Sulfur Oil

Butters:
Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding
Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream


Pomade:
Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

APrayer4Hair

Welcome Ms. Lady!  Glad to have You!


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in...I use a LOT of thangs as you all know so I won't list everything,LOL

Here are a few:

KeraVada Oils (Fenugreek, AmlaBrahmiFenugreek blend, Hibiscus)
Black Castor Oil (Jamaican and Haitian)
Hydratherma Naturals Oil
Silk Dreams Nourish Oil

HH Carrot Cake
HH Liquid Gold Cake Batter
Claudie's Kahve leave in
Shi Naturals Buttercream
Saravun Broccoli Seed hair cream
TPS Pomades (Rosemary, Peppermint)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2013)

Tonight I used CD Hair Milk on dry hair. I used hazelnut oil on my ends. CD products tend to be greasy on my hair but I spritzed with water after so hopefully it will help. I am going to try diluting the hair milk 50/50 to see if I can use that for a daily moisturizer. I think it is too heavy as it to use it daily.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

Just sealed my flat twists with home made coffee butter.

Since we're revealing our stashes... I keep it pretty simple:

*Oils*
Camellia Seed
Almond
Sunflower
Grapeseed
Argan
Baobab
Peanut (refined)
Olive
Coconut
Sesame
Broccoli seed
Cottonseed

*Butters*
Mango
Shea
Cocoa

*Grease*
Wondergro Sulfur


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 30, 2013)

I forgot to add Natty Butter, LACE Amazon Butter and Saravun Broccoli Seed Oil Blend to my list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 30, 2013)

And I forgot to add:
LACE Naturals More Moisture & LACE's Supreme Hair Butter


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

I forgot all the other stuff I did to my hair today. lol.

Overnight pre-pood with fenugreek and amla oils.

Oil rinsed with sunflower and almond oils

Then sealed with the coffee butter


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Tonight I used CD Hair Milk on dry hair. I used hazelnut oil on my ends. CD products tend to be greasy on my hair but I spritzed with water after so hopefully it will help. I am going to try diluting the hair milk 50/50 to see if I can use that for a daily moisturizer. I think it is too heavy as it to use it daily.


  My hair is opposite yours being highly porous and CD products just sit like an oil slick too.. sometimes applying products like that before bed, they get a chance to soak in while you sleep. hope it works for you.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks so much for the tag! I'm trying to be more consistent with posting this year.


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2013)

DarkJoy said:


> My hair is opposite yours being highly porous and CD products just sit like an oil slick too.. sometimes applying products like that before bed, they get a chance to soak in while you sleep. hope it works for you.



So far is just feels greasy  I will try diluting it next time if that's possible.


----------



## myronnie (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll join for 2014! I use lots of buttahs and lotions and oils and pomades! My hair stays moist!


----------



## myronnie (Dec 31, 2013)

Today after DC'in with Kizuri Cocoa
I applied Oyin Hair Dew, Kizuri Olive/Shea Butter/Soultanicals Knot Butter and twisted it up. My hair is SOFT and I did a protein treatment!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in!! Still doing the LOC method.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2013)

I forgot to add Lavender EO, and Palm oil to my list.

I just opened my eyes and this is the first thing I think about??? HA!


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Dec 31, 2013)

lisanaturally said:


> I'm in!! Still doing the LOC method.



lisanaturally, I LOVE the LOC method!!!!! I went out on a long hiatus from the board and when I came back recently I learned about it I gave it a try. My hair is in LOVE with this method! When my hair is happy I'm happy.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 31, 2013)

Used carols daughter tui moisturizing oil today


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair - Thanks for the mention 

Last night used Sincerely Naturals Hair cream/butter and KBBHJ.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 31, 2013)

I used Oyin bsp on my nape and edges this morning after moisturizing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

Will use:
SSI's Marshmallow on Length and PALTAS Rx (on scalp)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

myronnie

Welcome!  Glad You're Joining Us

:welcome3:


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with Dabur Vatika oil and KeraVada oil for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use:
> *SSI's Marshmallow on Length *and PALTAS Rx (on scalp)




 Used: HappyNappy's Coffee & Caramel Hair Crème instead.


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks for the tag. I havent been using my computer in a while, s i am only now seeing it.
I do love me some cream and butters. Oils not so much. I can only use them as prepoo, and they work great for that. This year is all about staples, so i will only list those. You may see me mention other stuff though that i am trying to use up, or some i may pick up because of some of the pushers in here.
So here is my list:
SD wheat germ butter
SD mocha hair milk
SD mocha bling butter
Claudie quinoa and coffee hair cream
Jane Carters curling cream
Nutrivia organic extra virgin coconut oil
Josie Maran argan oil
Pura dor argan oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

ronie said:


> Thanks for the tag. I havent been using my computer in a while, s i am only now seeing it.
> I do love me some cream and butters. Oils not so much. I can only use them as prepoo, and they work great for that. This year is all about staples, so i will only list those. *You may see me mention other stuff though that i am trying to use up, or some i may pick up because of some of the pushers in here*.
> So here is my list:
> SD wheat germ butter
> ...



ronie

 I know what you mean Girl.  There are plenty Pushas up in this piece.

 Hmpf.  I feel the same way.


----------



## ronie (Dec 31, 2013)

Yesterday i prepood with a mix of argan oil, evco, and claudie normalizing conditioner.
I used SD wheat germ butter as my leave in and moisturizer, then i twisted with jane carter's nourish and shine. 
This morning, my twists are soft, shiny, and bouncy. I wish this butter was easier to spread. It would have sure replaced my SD mocha bling.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Used Annabelle's Pumpkin Spice Hair Cream and Pumpkin Pie Hair Butter to twist up my hair.


----------



## Angelbean (Dec 31, 2013)

Oiled my scalp with jbco


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 31, 2013)

M&S with HH Espressyoself and Keravada's coffee oil, sounded like a winning combo except that my hair feels very producty. It's was my first time trying a HH product and I was really disappointed.  I may have been heavy handed so ill give it one more try


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm in.
I have an array of different oils, but my mainstays are JBCO, WGO and Coconut Oils.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 31, 2013)

Moisturized with Annabelle Blueberry & sealed with HH Carrot Cake Frosting


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 31, 2013)

I just finished massaging my crown with JBCO and sealing my ends with WGO.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Dec 31, 2013)

myfaithrising

Everyone who's tried Espressoself likes it better as a sealant. That may be why your hair feels "producty".


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 31, 2013)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> lisanaturally, I LOVE the LOC method!!!!! I went out on a long hiatus from the board and when I came back recently I learned about it I gave it a try. My hair is in LOVE with this method! When my hair is happy I'm happy.



I love it too, it keeps my hair moisturized for days!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Used Annabelle's Pumpkin Hair Cream sealed with her Pumpkin Pie butter.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 31, 2013)

I used a tiny bit of HH Mango Colada sealed with KV Fenugreek Oil


----------



## Imoan (Dec 31, 2013)

I am in and Thank U Idare


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 31, 2013)

Imoan

Glad you're here Sis!


----------



## myfaithrising (Dec 31, 2013)

BranwenRosewood said:


> myfaithrising
> 
> Everyone who's tried Espressoself likes it better as a sealant. That may be why your hair feels "producty".



I never thought to use it as a sealant, I'll try it, thanks! !


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 31, 2013)

I sealed my ends with SSI Seyani Hair Butter.


----------



## toaster (Dec 31, 2013)

Had to end 2013 with a bang! Cleansed, tea rinsed, and conditioned my hair. Then applied TPS Peppermint Pomade to my scalp, Qhemet Moringa oil, HH Tutti Frutti, and SSI Seyani Butter to my length. Bunned for the next two days.

Waist length here I come!


----------



## divachyk (Jan 1, 2014)

Used jbco last night. Will let my scalp rest tonight. Will use KV hibiscus tomorrow.


----------



## Lita (Jan 1, 2014)

Here & oil/butter/creams ready..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 1, 2014)

Did the Lco method last nite:
L - Soultanicals knappilious
C - Oyin dew
O - hh carrot cake frosting

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 1, 2014)

Used phone hair dew and hairitage hydrations carrot cake frosting


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 1, 2014)

I used Claudie's moisturizer and sealed with grapeseed oil.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 1, 2014)

Moisturized with Aveeno leave in and sealed with Carols Daughters Mimosa hair honey


----------



## charmtreese (Jan 1, 2014)

Moisturized with a mixture of: George's Aloe Vera Juice, Oyin Juice, and Joico liquid reconstructor 

Sealed with: Paltas soft hair oil massaged into scalp with a little of Jamaican black lavender oil on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 1, 2014)

Still using up the CD Hair Milk to moisturize at night. It isn't a repurchase but I can make it work for now.


----------



## Ltown (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm using hv green butter and coasta oil right now, i have some other butters in my stash that i will rotate.


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy new year IDareT'sHair!!! And to all of you ladies !
I m using Afroveda for the whole year as I have a huge stash to go through !
I bought some pure mango butter and works really well to keep my hair soft and shiny


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 1, 2014)

Based scalp with herbal shea butter to prep for tomorrow's relaxer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 1, 2014)

Used PALTAS today


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 1, 2014)

Used CJ smoothing lotion & oil mix.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 1, 2014)

LOC'd with evoo, AIA double butter and TPS sweet indulgence


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 2, 2014)

Used oyin hair dew and oyin burnt sugar pomade. Really like this combo. And love the smell


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 2, 2014)

Used Oyin bsp on nape and edges this morning.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 2, 2014)

Morning Ladies!

Since I straightened my hair the other day I haven't been able to go in on my creams, butters  and oils. :-(

However, do you guys remember the Fantasia IC Aloe/Vitamin P.M. Night Time Oil treatment spray? 







Well I found an almost full bottle under my cabinet (yes I'm a recovering/relapsing PJ), and that is what I have been using since I straightened my hair. I can't believe how soft it leaves my hair and how good it smells.

I wonder if they still make it. :-/


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

Diluted CDs Hair Milk with a lot of water. I will be experimenting to see if my hair likes watery moisturizers better.


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 2, 2014)

Loc'd with tea spritz,  kv's amla combo oil and QBAOHC.  hair feels good today


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 2, 2014)

Sealed with coffee butter.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 2, 2014)

Moisturized w/ TPS Coffee condish, sealed w/ HH JOJ.  Think imma throw some BASK Java on top to keep up the theme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 2, 2014)

Used a little PALTAS today.

Later on will do an Overnight "Soak" under a plastic cap with SheScentIt's Coconut Sorbet


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 2, 2014)

Did LCO with Aloe Spritz, Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion and Safflower Oil.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 2, 2014)

New oil mix for scalp massage and seal ends
Avocado
Vitamin e 
Jbco
Hbco
Grapeseed
Rice bran
Argan oil
Peppermint, lavender, coffee, tea tree, clary sage, cinnamon cassia and geranium essential oils.

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY NOTE3 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 2, 2014)

Sealed my ends with SSI Seyani on one side and HH blackberry sage on another side.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 2, 2014)

lovelycurls said:


> New oil mix for scalp massage and seal ends
> Avocado
> Vitamin e
> Jbco
> ...


This mix sounds awesome!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 2, 2014)

Used Keravada Fenugreek on scalp, used Oyin Hair Dew on twists, and added a little MYHC Buttery Soy on ends.  Love this combo.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 2, 2014)

Applied sweet almond oil to the length of my hair castor oil on the ends and scalp


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 2, 2014)

LCOP with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO and BSP   For my signature braid out,


----------



## Barbara (Jan 2, 2014)

Angelbean said:


> Applied sweet almond oil to the length of my hair castor oil on the ends and scalp




 This is what I use.  I don't have all those other new products or the latest products.   I have too much to use before my products go bad, and I'm not throwing them out either.  The bad economy will not allow me to do that.

 I still use "old school stuff" which works fine.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 2, 2014)

Used oyin hair dew and oyin burnt sugar for a twistout. Hope I like it tomorrow


----------



## faithVA (Jan 2, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with my castor oil/eo blend. Used hazelnut on the length. I took care not to be heavy handed and it seemed to work out pretty well. I spritzed and then baggied for a while.


----------



## toaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Greased my scalp with TPS peppermint pomade. LOCB method with water, Qhemet Moringa oil, HH Tutti Frutti, and SSI Seyani Butter.

When SSI reopens I am hauling. Love her stuff.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 2, 2014)

LOC with SSI Moisture Mist, grapeseed oil, and Claudie's Satin Daily moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Will use:

 Pure Argan with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries....um...Maybe Rosemary Pomade from The Pomade Shop


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm doing a prepoo right now with AVJ & VF


----------



## xxinsanexxchels (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm in I'm still trying to figure out my reggie so I will be trying different things to see what my hair likes.

I will be using:
*Argan Oil
* ordered still waiting for it to arrive:*
*NaturelleGrow's Healthy Hair Cream Moisturizer as a daily sealant 
*From Annabelle's Perfect Blends
-Hurry Up and Grow Hair Oil
-Ayurvedic Hair Oil
-Hibiscus and Pomegranate Hair Creme

I haven't tried any of these before so I decided to join this challenge and let you all know about my experience.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 3, 2014)

Used: TPS Peppermint pomade on scalp, moisturized w/ Claudie's moisturizing coffee quinoa cream, sealed w/ claudie's ceramide pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 3, 2014)

Used: 

TPS's Rosemary Pomade on Scalp and SSI's Coconut Sorbet on Length and touched the Ends with HV's CoCosta Oil.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 3, 2014)

I used the The Pomade Shop's Coffee butter pomade on my scalp.

I followed that up with my grapeseed avocado oil mix as well.

I then used Qhemet's AOHC, my grapeseed avocado oil mix and murumuru butter on the length of my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 3, 2014)

HOT/Pre-poo with Vatika.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 3, 2014)

Prepooing with EVOCO overnight


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 3, 2014)

Used Qhemet's BRBC and olive oil to moisturize/seal old twist out


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 3, 2014)

Massaged JBCO into edges and nape.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 4, 2014)

Applied ST knot butter to dry hair
Put Claudies grandma louise pomade on edges


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2014)

Just massaging in TPS Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

Last night I started an infusion of Darjeeling Tea and Safflower Oil in a mason jar. It's sitting in my window for now but I plan to but it in a pan of water in the oven eventually.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 4, 2014)

I used a little CD Monoi oil serum on hair last night before tying with a silk scarf.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 4, 2014)

Used the pomade shop sweet indulgence this morning


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Last night I used SD Wheat Germ Butter to refresh my hair.


----------



## Americka (Jan 4, 2014)

Last night - oiled scalp and length prior to rolling it with flexirods
This morning - lightly oiled length after removing flexirods


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 4, 2014)

Sealed with SSI coconut sorbet


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey ladies! What are you doing with your Palm oil?

I'm trying to figure out how to use mine...


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 4, 2014)

Ms_CoCo37 said:


> Hey ladies! What are you doing with your Palm oil?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to use mine...



I have the hydrogenated organic palm oil from target and I mix with other oils and a fragrance oil for sealing...


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2014)

Prepooing with evco and argan oil. After i was i will use PBN cupuacu butter to twist under PBN MMM.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 4, 2014)

Will refresh later with Oyin Hair Dew for my bun. I may apply a bit of murumuru butter to my edges and nape.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Prepooing with coconut oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 4, 2014)

Used Soultanicals Knot Butta and knot dressing


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 4, 2014)

Heavily oiled my hair yesterday, cowashed it today but plan to oil my scalp and hair tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought a pomade from the bss called Nature's Blessings. I like the ingredients: nettle, rosemary sage, peppermin, thyme, alfafa, pure virgin olive oil, pure coconut oil, sage oil, rosemary oil, beramot oil, chlorophyll from nettle/spinach, pure mineral jelly, natural fragrance. It is very light and not greasy. I will be using this on my scalp. I put some on a few minutes ago, spritzed my hair and am now baggying. I will try it on my hair on wash day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 4, 2014)

@faithVA 

Nice! I like Nature's Blessing. Great ingredients.

@Ms_CoCo37

I've only had 'products' with Palm Oil and both were Pre-Rx's.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I bought a pomade from the bss called Nature's Blessings. I like the ingredients: nettle, rosemary sage, peppermin, thyme, alfafa, pure virgin olive oil, pure coconut oil, sage oil, rosemary oil, beramot oil, chlorophyll from nettle/spinach, pure mineral jelly, natural fragrance. It is very light and not greasy. I will be using this on my scalp. I put some on a few minutes ago, spritzed my hair and am now baggying. I will try it on my hair on wash day.



I used to love Nature's Blessing.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 4, 2014)

L - Homemade Aloe Spray
C - Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion (this may be HG status)
O - Safflower Oil

I'm also massaging Horstail Butter into my edges before I invert tonight.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 4, 2014)

Used rice bran/grapeseed oil mix with my DC tonight. Under the dryer now.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Used Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter, sealed with Nourish oil and a little Mocha Bling on the ends.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 5, 2014)

Used my palm butter mix on my ends to m/s


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

I rubbed a little Of SSI Seyani hair butter throughout hair.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 5, 2014)

Moisturized hair with Pura body natural sapote hair lotion.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2014)

The Pomade Shop's: Rosemary Pomade (in Vanilla)


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jan 5, 2014)

I haven't greased my scalp in years, but this flat iron along with these cold/dry conditions has put me in itchy scalp city. Last night I went through in small sections and applied BASK Sweet Manna hair and scalp serum. I love this stuff so much. I usually use it for sealing. I'm sad that they no longer carry it.

Posted from my shower...while peeing...with the LHCF App


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 5, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> L - Homemade Aloe Spray
> C - Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion
> O - Safflower Oil



Did this again this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 5, 2014)

I added KV amla oil to my DC.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with KV hibiscus a few nights ago
Used My Honey Child type 4 cream last night


----------



## myfaithrising (Jan 5, 2014)

Mixed safflower and grapeseed oils for my oil rinse. It was so light and easy to rinse out without that greasy feeling. 
L - KBB Sweet Ambrosia
O - Keraveda Amla Brahmi mix
C - QBAOHC
B - Shescentit- Juicy Berry Butter Cream Frosting on the ends to seal

I love this combo,  and if I wasn't such a PJ,  I'd ride with this through the winter.


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

Just had my last wash day at home. 

Applied the Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade on my scalp. I used a little more than I usually do. Wondering if I wasn't using enough to get all the growth I can get. Tempted to purchase some Liquid Gold but scared of the smell. I'll do some more research, especially because if my curlformers do what I want them to do I'll have a new regimen anyway.

Oiled my hair with Qhemet Moringa oil, used HH Tutti Frutti as my leave-in, and SSi Seyani Butter to seal it all in.

Smoothed into a low bun. And by smoothed I mean the top of my hair looks  but I don't plan on seeing anybody until after my next wash AND STEAM day.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 5, 2014)

Used Liquid Gold Cake Batter and Fenugreek Oil after washing.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 5, 2014)

Shea and cocoa butter mix.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2014)

@toaster

If you decide to get Liquid Gold - try the Green Magic. 

 Why is this your last wash day at home? Are you in school?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 5, 2014)

Used PBN cupacau butter to twist


----------



## toaster (Jan 5, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the tip! I'll check out the Green Magic. And yes ma'am! I'm a second-year law student. Feels like I've been in school my entire life, but I like it. 

This is the longest time I've been home since high school. I enjoyed spending time with my parents and family but I'm ready to get back to my apartment. And my products!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 5, 2014)

Used Bask whipped custard and Oyin BSP to twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 5, 2014)

Lightly touching up with: The Pomade Shop's Rosemary (Vanilla).


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 5, 2014)

Sulfur oil on scalp and edges.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 5, 2014)

Jbco mixed with peppermint oil on scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 5, 2014)

I used a sample of the DAX Bergamot tonight and I think I might be in love  I'm too scared to commit to that statement though  I have one more sample left and I will use it again next wash day. I will take out my twist tomorrow to see how my hair feels.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 5, 2014)

Massaged JBCO into nape and edges.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 5, 2014)

Oiled scalp with castor oil, dampened ends with my water/aloe Vera mix and sealed with kizuri shea pumpkin butter...that butter is bomb! Coming from someone who isn't a shea fan well on the hair anyways...


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 6, 2014)

Did a quick co wash yesterday and applied oyin hair dew to wet hair and applied marie dean cherry plum pomade on dry hair.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2014)

BASK Tapioca to moisturize & Java Bean to seal


----------



## divachyk (Jan 6, 2014)

Saravun castor cream to seal this a.m.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 6, 2014)

Hay y'all Im in ... also will be posting more often 

Im keeping it super simple for 2014 

*staple products *

*Oil:* Liquid Gold hair oil
*Grease: *HV almond glaze
*Pomade:* Oyin burnt sugar
*Creme:* HV whipped ends / Moist 24/7 (not really a creme but I use it as one)
*Butter:* HQS 5 day moisture
also using Liquid Gold Green magic ... not sure where it fits in the categories 

I also have a bunch of random stuff Ive collected over the years that I plan to use up too many to list here but I'll update when I use them


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 6, 2014)

Used: TPS Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## myronnie (Jan 6, 2014)

Moisturized my hair with Darcy Pumpkin (lifesaver for my hair..I almost suffered a bad setback from the soultanicals). Twisted with oyin hair dew and Kizuri Olive shea. My hair is soft and shiny!!!


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 6, 2014)

Moisturized my hair with Camille Rose Fresh Curl and BelNouvo Red Velvet Butter on my ends.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 6, 2014)

Oiled my hair and scalp with my ayurvedic blend.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 6, 2014)

About to oil scalp with Oil Mix

I'll then LCOB using....

L- Soultanicals Knappylicious Hair Sorrell (ends only)
C- IPN Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning Creme
O- Hairveda Cocosta Oil (suppose to be really cold tomorrow)
B- HH JOJ


----------



## ronie (Jan 6, 2014)

Doing an overnight evco, grapeseed, jojoba, and argan oil overnight DC. I remember doing a  (what was supposed to be) prepoo with this combo, months ago. I got busy the next day, and ended up not washing my hair. I just used some butter to twist, and my hair was amazingly soft and strong. I don't know how i ever forgot this. I was just reading the GHE thread, and was reminded of this. With this brutal winter, i am going to need the extra moisture without the manipulation of a full wash day mid week.
So tomorrow i will just use my SD mocha bling butter to twist my hair until the weekend.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 6, 2014)

About to oil scalp with castor oil 

L-water/aloe juice mix
C-qhemet biologics ghee
O-castor again *love me some castor oil*


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 6, 2014)

Used a little Mizani Nighttime,


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 6, 2014)

Wet my hair then applied evoo, AIA double butter and TPS sweet indulgence. Braided my hairup and rolled it.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 6, 2014)

Used Cantu leave-in and Jane Carter's N&S, sealed with EVOO


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 6, 2014)

Massaged in TPS Peppermint.  Moisturized w/ Claudies Moisturizing Coffee Quinoa Cream, sealed w/ Claudies Tiffami pomade & Iman butter


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 6, 2014)

Moisturized with Hair Dew
Sealed with PBN Cupacu Butter


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Used SSI Cococreme and sealed with SSI Juicy Buttercream.  Keravada  Fenugreek massaged into scalp.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## faithVA (Jan 6, 2014)

Spritzed with HV Silica Mist something or other and then sealed with Qhemet BRBC and twisted back up. The HV is a little sticky for my hair. Both it and the Qhemet have glycerin. Will see how my hair holds up tomorrow.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2014)

Massaged JBCO into my edges and used it to seal my ends. I'm baggying tonight.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 7, 2014)

Spritz with distilled water and avj
Moisturized with Oyin hair dew
Sealed with evco.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

myronnie

I'll be keeping an eye on your posts. Both of us almost had a setback with Soultanicals products, so maybe my hair likes what you like, because it obviously hates what you hate.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 7, 2014)

toaster Thanks!! I don't want to hijack the challenge thread but what is your hair type/density? My hair is so fickle and it doesn't care for a lot of stuff that is generally raved about so it was pretty difficult finding my staples.

Pretty much what I did to reverse the knot butter effects on my hair was to saturate my hair with castor oil and apply a reconstructor, clarify TWICE with VO5 Vanilla Mint Tea Shampoo, *do a quick rinse with darcy's pumpkin seed*(this step was the one that made my hair go back to normal), then deep condition with a moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 7, 2014)

I M&S my ends with CD Monoi split end sealer and Monoi oil serum.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 7, 2014)

Used marie dream cherry plum pomade to  moisturize my twist


----------



## SimJam (Jan 7, 2014)

HV Moist 24/7 under HV almomd glaze


----------



## divachyk (Jan 7, 2014)

I got saravun castor cream on repeat to combat these temps.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 7, 2014)

Qhemet amla and olive heavy cream and put a heavy butter on top...these cold temps got me heavy m/s morning and night not that I mind becuase I need to use up my mountain of a stash lol


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 7, 2014)

Last night it was coffee butter. Today it was broccoli seed and sunflower.

____________
*.~.*Sent from a distant Galaxy in the Unicorn-verse*.~.*


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 7, 2014)

Added rice bran/grapeseed oil to my HQS Peppermint DC/seaweed mix. Under the dryer now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 7, 2014)

I'll use: Pure Argan with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: a bit of Mizani Night-time


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2014)

Oil rinsed. Sealed with Ricebran oil and gleau.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

Texture Me Naturals Amla and Avocado Leave In, Macadamia Butter and HV CoCasta Shikakai Herbal Hair Oil.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 7, 2014)

I also deep conditioned with grape seed oil under my DT.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 7, 2014)

Lightly oiled my scalp and hair with Ricebran oil infused with fenugreek powder and hibiscus powder.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 7, 2014)

Applied The Pomade Shops Rosemary Pomade


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2014)

Sealed my strands with hazelnut oil and sealed my ends with Natty Butter


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 7, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I got saravun castor cream on repeat to combat these temps.



I'm right there with you divachyk

I pulled out some Saravun Broccoli seed hair cream and sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 7, 2014)

Applied a dollop of Pomade Shop's Linomoist to hair...and wept...


----------



## toaster (Jan 7, 2014)

Slathered my hair in Vatika Frosting and pulled it up into a bun. Will prepoo until tomorrow's wash day begins.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> Applied a dollop of *Pomade Shop's Linomoist *to hair...and wept...


 
I'm getting tired of reading about this.  Ya'll gonna make me buy it, when my wallet re-opens for business


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 8, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with Bobeam oil last night and used Oyin Hair Dew to moisturize


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 8, 2014)

Does anyone else finds KBB oil drying ?


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2014)

Sitting with my head full of curlformers. Did my usual LOCB and Peppermint Pomade on my scalp.

L- water
O- oil mix
C- DB Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream
B- SSi Seyani Hair Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> *Ya'll gonna make me buy it, when my wallet re-opens for business *


 
Golden75

 This Cracked me Up



Kindheart said:


> *Does anyone else finds KBB oil drying ?*



Kindheart

 Haven't used/tried this product.  Interesting:scratchch.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 8, 2014)

Used: PALTAS on Scalp only.

Sealed ends with: Pure Argan


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 8, 2014)

I used Green Magic on scalp and Mizani H2O nighttime treatment on hair. This is my overnight pre-poo treatment.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

faithVA

How do you like the Natty Butter? I have an 8oz jar but I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

[USER=359241 said:
			
		

> BranwenRosewood[/USER];19495749]faithVA
> 
> How do you like the Natty Butter? I have an 8oz jar but I haven't used it in a while.



I don't yet understand my hair well enough to give you a good review of this product to say whether it works for me or not. I like the consistency of it. It is easy to apply to my hair. And my hair isn't greasy today. I don't know yet whether it is a good sealer for me.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 8, 2014)

Used marie dean mango detangler and butter for my twist. Hair feels good


----------



## divachyk (Jan 8, 2014)

I will be scalp massaging with Jar of Joe.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 8, 2014)

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp and baggied for a few hours. Will wash it out in a minute.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 8, 2014)

Applied Rosemary oil to scalp and doing the GHE method.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 8, 2014)

Oil my scalp with castor oil lightly spritzed with my water/aloe juice mix then applied qhemet AOHC to the length and ends of my hair and sealed my ends with kizuri olive shea butter...


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream, sprayed with some Annabelle's Pumpkin Leave in, added a little Oyin Hair Dew to the length, sealed with Keravada Fenugreek, and MYHC Buttery Soy on the ends.

I smell so damn good right now.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2014)

Spritz my hair with my marshmallow balm mist and sealed my ends with Natty Butter. Baggied while I exercised.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 8, 2014)

Spritzed w/ water, applied PBNMM, baobab/buriti oil mix, a lil more PBNMM


----------



## Kindheart (Jan 9, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Spritz my hair with my marshmallow balm mist and sealed my ends with Natty Butter. Baggied while I exercised.



faithVA where did you get the marshmallow balm from ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2014)

Sealed Ends with: Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade (trying to use up)


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2014)

Kindheart said:


> faithVA where did you get the marshmallow balm from ?



I purchased it from IngredientsToDieFor. It is supposed to rehydrate the hair. I haven't used it enough to prove it. I initially purchased the sample but I then purchased the 32 oz. I used it on dry hair once and it worked wonderfully.

https://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Marshmallow_Moisture_Balm/1309


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 9, 2014)

Used: Mr. Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade on ends this evening & PALTAS on Scalp.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 9, 2014)

DC'd overnight. After rinsing I 

L - Aloe spritz
C - Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion
B - Shealoe Butter

I normally use oil before apply a butter but since I didn't this time I went heavier on the shealoe. I hope I didn't put too much.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 9, 2014)

Massaged JBCO into my edges.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 9, 2014)

Moisturized w/ PBN MM sealed w/ PBN Cupuacu Butter, massage TPS peppermint on scalp


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 9, 2014)

Jbco oil on scalp and edges..lightly spritzed length and ends then applied dark and lovely au naturale leave in butter topped off with jbco on ends...


----------



## toaster (Jan 10, 2014)

I used my oil mix during my cowash today.

Used DB Sweet Cocoa Curl Cream as a leave-in for my set.

Put a tiny bit of SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my hands and pulled into a pineapple.

Speaking of SSI, I ordered on Monday and my package is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Woop!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Used NJoy oil on scalp and Silk Dreams Wheat Germ Butter on my braids under a baggy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Used: Pure Argan with my Leave-In. 

 After my Hair Dried I used: Hairitage Hydration's Sprout Hair Crème.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 10, 2014)

I took some of the Shealoe and whipped it with some Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter and Nettle Oil. It came out very creamy and fluffy. I can't wait to seal with it on my next wash day.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 10, 2014)

Used the pomade shop sweet indulgence to retwist my hair


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 10, 2014)

Used Giovanni direct leave-in, Qhemet BRBC and avocado oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2014)

Spritzed w/ AVJ sealed w/ LACE Supreme Herbal Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Golden75

Which one did you use?  Pumpkin or Raspberry?


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Golden75  Which one did you use?  Pumpkin or Raspberry?



IDareT'sHair - raspberry


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2014)

Just massaged in some TeaLightful Shine with KV Green Tea Nettle Mix on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Brownie518

Gurl....Tealightful =


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Gurl....Tealightful =


IDareT'sHair

I know!!!!  Such a shame!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

@Brownie518

And just think...

I thought she was the lowest of the low in CS skills, shipping, consistency issues, make believe stories, back to back Sales

 But this BF she has some _real_ Competition.....


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

You know, I've been thinking the same recently...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 10, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> *You know, I've been thinking the same recently... *


 
Brownie518

 You & Me Boff....

 Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse for a Playa'


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 10, 2014)

Cowashed my hair and applied evoo, ynobe ayurvedic double butter cream and TPS sweet indulgence my hair smells good


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 10, 2014)

Sulfur grease on my ends after cowashing


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm using LG Green Magic every night on scalp. I'm also using SSI Seyani Butter on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 11, 2014)

I used hazelnut and castor oil in my kimmaytube mix. I oiled my scalp with Nature's Blessing. I love how light it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Pulled out Sprout this a.m.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 11, 2014)

Used oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## ronie (Jan 11, 2014)

Moisturized my twists last night with TPS ceramoist
Seal with pura dor argan oil
Double seal with MHC type 4 creme
This morning: super soft and shiny hair. It' s a shame i need to wash my hair soon.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 11, 2014)

Since I am in mini twists and trying to avoid some unraveling, doing an experiment - DC-ing w/ HV Vatika Frosting w/ plastic cap for a few hrs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 11, 2014)

Used: PALTAS Hair Rx (on Scalp) - Sprout on Length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> Since I am in mini twists and trying to avoid some unraveling, doing an experiment - DC-ing w/ HV Vatika Frosting w/ plastic cap for a few hrs.



I'll be doing an overnight prepoo w/HV Vatika tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 11, 2014)

Used some CD Healthy Hair Butter and KV Hibiscus oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Prepooing overnight with HV Vatika on length and NJoy oil on scalp.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 11, 2014)

Sprayed my hair with CD hair milk refresher spray trying to use it up, then sealed with TPS sweet indulgence. Twisted my hair and rolled it up.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 11, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## toaster (Jan 11, 2014)

Applied a tiny bit of DB Sweet Cocoa Cream to dry hair.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 11, 2014)

I applied Green Magic to scalp and KV Amla oil to hair for overnight pre-poo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2014)

Today was wash day so I used Soultanicals Knot Sauce as a leave in, sealed with Keravada Fenugreek in Buttercream Wedding and used some My Honey Child Buttery Soy on my ends.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 12, 2014)

Used PBN Cupuacu Hair Butter after straightening.


----------



## toaster (Jan 12, 2014)

Pomade Shop sulfur pomade on my scalp, a little DB Sweet Cocoa Cream and SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my length. Smoothed into a bun.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 12, 2014)

Used PALTAS on Scalp
Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade on Ends


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 12, 2014)

Mixed seaweed, msm/grapeseed/rice bran oil mix with HQS Peppermint DC


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 12, 2014)

Used HV Red Tea moisturizer


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 12, 2014)

Oiled scalp with castor oil lightly spritzed ends and length with water/leave in/oil mix and heavily sealed ends with kizuri pumpkin shea butter


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 12, 2014)

Massaged Shealoe Mix into nape and edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 12, 2014)

Sealed damp hair with HH Mango Tango Cream and Happy Hempy. 

*pours out castor oil*


----------



## myronnie (Jan 12, 2014)

Applied Dabur Vatika Oil
My hair is STILL soft from deep conditioning a week ago


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 13, 2014)

I have WAY too many oils and butters to use up. Right now, going to use TastiKiss's whipped shea butter in cherry almond to remove the crunch from my hair. I think I overdid it with the gel yesterday.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 13, 2014)

GHE'd with evoo last night


----------



## Imoan (Jan 13, 2014)

I have no idea if I am in this one or not.. Please let me know if I am.. Sorry Idare mwah


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 13, 2014)

Spritz hair with distilled water and avj
Moisturized with silk dreams wheat germ butter conditioner
Sealed with homemade jar of joe

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 13, 2014)

I used bask whipped custard and QB AHTB to moisturize and seal this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2014)

SweetlyCurly

Are you officially joining this Challenge Ms. S-Curly?


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 13, 2014)

lovelycurls

Do you mind sharing what's in your homemade jar of joe?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 13, 2014)

Used AIA cocoshea spray then sealed with TPS sweet indulgence. Twisted my hair and rolled it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 13, 2014)

Imoan

Yes!  You are part of this Challenge!


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 13, 2014)

Used perfect blends cucumber and papaya hair cream and butta after my wash today


----------



## toaster (Jan 13, 2014)

Used my usual DB and SSI products to smooth stretched hair into a bun. Wash day tomorrow!


----------



## felic1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Are there some viable candidates to replace the HH butters? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 13, 2014)

Used grape seed oil mixed with coconut, castor, vitamin e, safflower, squalane, emu, and avocado oil as well as a glycerin water spritz to precondition for wash day.

My scalp feels happy


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 13, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> SweetlyCurly
> 
> Are you officially joining this Challenge Ms. S-Curly?



Yes madam


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 13, 2014)

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp and edges. 



felic1 said:


> Are there some viable candidates to replace the HH butters? Please advise. Thank you.



felic1 The only other candidate I have is Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream... but it's made in a base of castor oil, so it's more creamy than the HH butters.

I'm looking for alternatives that are oil based and more creamy than the HH products I liked.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 14, 2014)

BranwenRosewood said:


> lovelycurls
> 
> Do you mind sharing what's in your homemade jar of joe?



Sure!
Ingredients used, no specific measurements:
* coffee bean butter
* Cocoa butter
* jojoba oil
* Evco
* Jbco
* Vitamin e oil
* Peppermint e.o
* coffee e.o
whip together, pour mixture into a clean jar.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 14, 2014)

Oil my scalp using my Keravada/JBCO mix....

LCOB'ed my hair using:

L- SSI Tahatian Vanilla Moisture Mist
C- IPN Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning Creme
O- Hairveda Cocosta Oil
B- Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Njoy oil on scalp, Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake leave in, Blue berry Cheesecake hair cream, and Blueberry Cheesecake butta to seal. I smell yummy.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 14, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Njoy oil on scalp, Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake leave in, Blue berry Cheesecake hair cream, and Blueberry Cheesecake butta to seal. I smell yummy.
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Are these products of hers heavily scented? I've been tempted for a while. How do these two products perform for you?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 14, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Are these products of hers heavily scented? I've been tempted for a while. How do these two products perform for you?



SweetlyCurly IMO they are scented just right. Not sickening, but they do linger. I sprayed some of her Pumpkin Spice leave in in my dd's hair and people were commenting on how delicious her hair smelled about an hour later. She has samples, so you may want to try a couple of those before trying full sizes. Keep in mind, I like things to smell good. Faint scents are pointless to me. If you like faint scents, try Silk Dreams line. The products work well for me. Go check out the reviews in the vendor forum.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 14, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> SweetlyCurly IMO they are scented just right. Not sickening, but they do linger. I sprayed some of her Pumpkin Spice leave in in my dd's hair and people were commenting on how delicious her hair smelled about an hour later. She has samples, so you may want to try a couple of those before trying full sizes. Keep in mind, I like things to smell good. Faint scents are pointless to me. If you like faint scents, try Silk Dreams line. The products work well for me. Go check out the reviews in the vendor forum.



Thank you. That's exactly why I asked because I like my products to be very scented and her scents sound sooo good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> *Yes madam *


 
SweetlyCurly

 Welcome!  Glad to have your Participation.:welcome3:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

Used: PALTAS on Scalp this a.m.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2014)

Spritzed my hair and then patted on a little hazelnut oil and castor oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

Will probably use Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In and not sure after my Hair Dries?????


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 14, 2014)

sealed my shrunken 'fro with some coffee coffee.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 14, 2014)

Used grape seed oil mixed with coconut, castor, vitamin e, safflower, squalane, emu, and avocado oil to take down my braids today.

Not quite related but I am learning that I have to maintain a bi-weekly co-washing schedule. I am already beginning to see the effects.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Used grape seed oil mixed with coconut, castor, vitamin e, safflower, squalane, emu, and avocado oil to take down my braids today.
> 
> *Not quite related but I am learning that I have to maintain a bi-weekly co-washing schedule. I am already beginning to see the effects.*



@DoDo

Me Too! 

 No, it's all relative. 

 Especially if it can help someone else.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> ...



 It is nice to see you IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

DoDo

You too Ms. Lady! 

And Happy New Year to You.

Please, by all means, share away.  

It's all for The Good of the Group.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 14, 2014)

Used a little BBD Stretch Growth Crème and sealed with a corner of Pure Argan Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 14, 2014)

Spritzed with water and put on some QB AOHC on my braids.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 14, 2014)

After I rinsed my conditioner out I 

L - Aloe Spritz
C - Shi-Naturals Shea Butter Lotion
B - Shealoe Mix

I also massaged the shealoe mix into my nape and edges.


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

Prepoo'd with my oil mix and used some more oil on top of my SSI moisture riche. Will be back after I set my hair with whatever leave ins I decide to use. 

I love hair days.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 14, 2014)

Mixed rice bran/grapeseed oil/msm mix to dc.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 14, 2014)

I did the 
L- water/castor oil/ leave In mix
C- kizuri castor repair cream
B- tropic isle castor oil hair food 
 I can tell that I am going to keep this trio in my rotation!


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

I ended up using DB's Sweet Cocoa Cream and Curls Control Paste to set my hair.

I was very light with the control paste, so I don't expect to get much... control. Will try to use more next time.

Will use SSI Seyani Hair Butter to smooth my hair into a bun to stretch the curls overnight.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 14, 2014)

Spritzed my hair with Annabelle's Loads of Coconut Leave in.  

Sealed my ends with HH Carrot Cake & Topped it with Expressoself


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2014)

Applied sulfur oil to scalp and edges.


toaster What does the Seyani smell like? What's the consistency?


----------



## toaster (Jan 14, 2014)

NappyNelle

The Seyani butter smells fruity. Someone said strawberry, but to me it just smells like delicious fruit. It is a very lightweight butter. When you rub it in your hands it gets nice and creamy. I don't think it would weigh a style down, but it does a very good job of keeping the moisture in.

-------

I'm going to apply my sulfur pomade to my hair before I bun tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2014)

Saravun castor cream for sealing
Jbco w/peppermint to scalp


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jan 15, 2014)

LCOB'ed my hair using:

L- Soultanicals Hair Sorrell Kink Drink
C- IPN Basil and Lemongrass Conditioning Creme
O- Hairveda Cocosta Oil
B- Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 15, 2014)

Coffee butter again.

Almost out of this. Next go round, I will add more silk protein. Definitely noticed differences in my hair. Its a little stronger and breaks less during manipulation/styling


----------



## DoDo (Jan 15, 2014)

Used Qhemet's moringa conditioning ghee topped with AOHC and the aethiopika hydrate and twist butter on ends to plait up for the evening. I think it was too many thick products one on top of the other. Next time I will tweak it a bit.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 15, 2014)

Used perfect blends cucumber and papaya hair cream and butta this morning


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2014)

been stuck on HV cocasta oil. cant seem to stop using it. at first i was using juicy butter like a mad woman but now its that cocasta oil. i like the thickness and the cherry almond smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

chebaby - CoCosta is on the way....and it bet not end up in the Toliet....

Anyway....Good Morning Ms. Che.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby - CoCosta is on the way....and it bet not end up in the Toliet....
> 
> Anyway....Good Morning Ms. Che.


  if anymore of my products end up in the toilet im gonna lose my mind  that knot sauce was good. but now ill try the mango detangling slip since i have that one too.
thank you lady T:blowkiss:
IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

@chebaby

I know. I still think you should open that OBIA Hair Crème & try it.


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> I know. I still think you should open that OBIA Hair Crème & try it.


 im def. gonna pull that out. and that LACE butter too, im loving the smell


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

chebaby said:


> i*m def. gonna pull that out. and that LACE butter too, im loving the smell*



@chebaby

Oh Yeah...the More Moisture. I know Ms. Curly loves that one. 

I swapped my other Jar for a Jar of The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade.

So, you'll have to also let me know how that one is too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Using:  BBD's Stretch Growth Crème.  Will Seal with HV's CoCosta


----------



## chebaby (Jan 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Oh Yeah...the More Moisture. I know Ms. Curly loves that one.
> 
> ...


 ill def. let you know. ill probably start using it as a mid week moisturizer next week and put cocasta to the side. or maybe ill use the butter to moisturize and use cocasta to seal....


----------



## faithVA (Jan 15, 2014)

My hair was feeling a little dry last night. Maybe I'm not spritzing it enough. So I spritzed and then was a heavy handed with the hazelnut, castor oil combination. This morning I put a little of my castor oil eo blend on my scalp.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 15, 2014)

L - water
O - avocado
C - Aubrey Organics White Camellia
B - Saravun Castor Cream


----------



## Imoan (Jan 15, 2014)

L.O.C: SSI Coco Crème L-N, SSI-Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair Cream Moisturizer


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 15, 2014)

DarkJoy

Can you post a link to the silk protein you use?


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Cowashed my hair then added evoo, ynobe ayurvedic double butter and TPS sweet indulgence


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2014)

chebaby said:


> been stuck on HV cocasta oil. cant seem to stop using it. at first i was using juicy butter like a mad woman but now its that cocasta oil. i like the thickness and the cherry almond smell



I've always wanted to try it. I was about to pick it up last week when I grabbed my Vatika Frosting from the BSS, but I had restraint!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 15, 2014)

Used some cocasta shikakai oil on my hair. Loving this!


----------



## DoDo (Jan 15, 2014)

Took down my plaits with emu oil, applied this oil to my scalp also. I was concerned about the layering of products last night because it didn't seem to smooth on very well. However today the hair is soft and fluffy. I think I like the technique of LCOB. I am still getting the hang of it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Imoan said:


> *L.O.C: SSI Coco Crème L-N, SSI-Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, NaturelleGrow Healthy Hair Cream Moisturizer *


 
Imoan

 This sounds 



divachyk said:


> *L - water
> O - avocado
> C - Aubrey Organics White Camellia
> B - Saravun Castor Cream*


 
divachyk

 This also sounds 



Froreal3 said:


> *I've always wanted to try it.* I was about to pick it up last week when I grabbed my Vatika Frosting from the BSS, but I had restraint!


 
Froreal3

 This is heavier than Avosoya Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Used another dab of: BBD Stretch after taking off my Wig - with a dab of CoCosta


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 15, 2014)

Used AIA cocoshea spray put my hair in bantu knots


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This is heavier than Avosoya Oil.



I love Avosoya, so I am sure I will like this. When I run out of my Keravada and one of my SD Nourish oils, I will pick it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

Froreal3

Definitely.  You'll really like it.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2014)

^^ I know...I've been feinding to try it since I tried Avosoya. I need to make sure I use up or give away at least two oils first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 15, 2014)

My Annabelle Ayurvedic Hair Crème Shipped Today!

Will be testing this out for both this and the Coffee, Tea Ayurvedic Challenge.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 15, 2014)

Oiled scalp with KV Amlabrahmibhrigrajfenugreekneemtulsi oil.  Spritzed hair with homemade spritz and soaked strands with DB Cocoa Bean Curl Smoothing Cream.  Man, this stuff smells dee-lish!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 15, 2014)

Massaged sulfur oil into scalp and edges. 

toaster Thank you! I'm going to order some SSI products.


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 15, 2014)

I melted two teaspoons of my Annabelle's Blueberry Butter, added it to 3oz of water & 10 pumps of PBN Muru Muru and spritzed my hair.

Then sealed with Annabelle's Blueberry Butter


----------



## DoDo (Jan 16, 2014)

Pre-conditioned my hair with coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2014)

Used a dab of BBD Stretch Growth Crème.  Sealed with HV CoCosta.

chebaby

You made me pull that CoCosta back out.

Also using: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil *discontinued*


----------



## chebaby (Jan 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a dab of BBD Stretch Growth Crème. Sealed with HV CoCosta.
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> ...


 you know im not an oil person but that cocasta is the best


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Saw a yt video where she did a twistout with Dax Olive Cream. I have samples of the Dax so I will try using the Dax Bergamot and the Dax Olive Cream on opposite sides to see if I like them. I found a local bss that sells them, so I can pick them up.


----------



## toaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Moisturized my hair with DB sweet cocoa cream and sealed with SSI seyani hair butter. 

Doing curlformers sets limits the amount of product I will go through because too much leave in reverts my hair. I'm going to try to keep up with twice a week washing and setting until March and see if I've retained length. 

Until then I'll be living through everyone else's posts and using my oils during prepoo and conditioning sessions.


----------



## BranwenRosewood (Jan 16, 2014)

Massaged my Shealoe Mix into my nape and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 16, 2014)

Used a dab of BBD Stretch Growth Crème & a dab of CoCosta Oil.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 16, 2014)

Use some Talia Waajid protective mist bodyfier to moisturize and a bit of cocasta shikakai oil to seal


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 16, 2014)

Sprayed diluted HH big city punch. Moisturized with PBN Muru. Sealed with SSI Seyani butter


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 16, 2014)

Rice bran/grapeseed oil w/msm mix on scalp under fenugreek dc. This is some good stuff right here...


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 16, 2014)

Spritzed CD Tui Spray on hair, then sealed with HH Happy Hempy.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 16, 2014)

Its wash day. After my leave-in, spritzed with acv mist, put on a dime size of hazelnut, spritzed with marshmallow balm mist. I am trying out different creams. I put Dax Bergamot on the right, Dax Olive Oil on the left and Qhemet Burdock root on the back. I'm sitting under the dry now. I hope something works


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Used Njoy oil on scalp, SSI Cococreme, on length sealed with Keravada Fenugreek,  SSI Juicy Betty Buttercream on ends.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## DoDo (Jan 17, 2014)

Used Curl Junkie argan and olive oil conditioner as a leave in for my chunky twists.

Used my oil mix (grape seed oil mixed with avocado, vitamin e, castor, safflower, emu, and squalane oil) to seal my chunky twists.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 17, 2014)

I used a few drops of KV amla oil in my DC .


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2014)

Darcy's Sweet Cocoa Cream and SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my length. Pomade Shop Peppermint on my scalp. Trying to remember to oil my scalp every night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

I guess I'll use a dab of BBD and a swipe of CoCosta Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

Will Use Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In and a little BBD


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 17, 2014)

Used Annabelle's scalp treat every other day this week.
Prepoo'd with Vatika frosting.
Will seal today with TPS rosemary.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 17, 2014)

My Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Crème Came today.

I got:
x1 Blueberry
x1 Pumpkin Spice

Will buy/try the Hibiscus Crème next.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 17, 2014)

Peppermint pomade on scalp and KV Fenugreek on length. Soakin in all day..


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 17, 2014)

Massaged sulfur oil into my scalp and edges.


----------



## toaster (Jan 17, 2014)

Wash day tomorrow so I could use more than a dime size of product!

Peppermint pomade on my scalp. Oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream, and SSI Seyani Butter on my length. Messy bun until I feel like washing tomorrow.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 17, 2014)

I applied LG Green Magic to scalp. I M&S with SSI Moisture Mist and SSI Juicy Berry Frosting.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Used NJoy oil on scalp and refreshed braids with a little bit of SD Wheat Germ Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

Used: A Swipe of The Pomade Shop's Rosemary Pomade (Vanilla)


----------



## ronie (Jan 18, 2014)

Used jane carters curling creme as a styler to braid for a braid out.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 18, 2014)

Been using annabelles perfect blends cucumber and papaya hair butta yesterday and today


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 18, 2014)

Used Camille rose moisture butter. Forgot how much I loved this


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

Using: Mr. Bel Nouvo's Peach Pomades on Ends only.


----------



## toaster (Jan 18, 2014)

Used my oil mix during my cowash today, and used DB Sweet Cocoa Cream and Curls Control Paste to set my hair.

Will apply a dab of SSI Seyani Hair Butter to smooth hair into a bun until tomorrow night.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 18, 2014)

Will soak hair in coconut oil for my preconditioning treatment


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 18, 2014)

Oiled hair w/ Soultanicals Power to the Prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 18, 2014)

Golden75

Hey Ms. G!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 18, 2014)

Did a HOT with Vatika oil; leaving it in overnight as a pre-poo.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 19, 2014)

L- spritz distilled water mixed with avj
C- TMN Cupuacu buttercream
B- TMN healing butter

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2014)

Used: TPS Rosemary Pomade & a little dab of BBD Stretch


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 19, 2014)

I used SSI Seyani Hair Butter last night. I applied my JBCO mix to scalp this morning.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wash Day: Moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with HV Vatika Frosting, ends with My Honey Child Butter Soy.


----------



## divachyk (Jan 19, 2014)

Did an overnight prepoo with rice bran to prep for today's wash.


----------



## ronie (Jan 19, 2014)

Moisturized today with SD wgb 
Sealed with pura dor Argan oil
Twisted with MHC type 4
I think I will skip wash day this week. Not in the mood, and my scalp feels/looks decent.


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 19, 2014)

After DCing, I sprayed with Aphogee green tea and moisturized with Giovanni direct
Sealed with EVOO/avocado oil mix
Braided with my whipped shea butter/AVJ blend


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 19, 2014)

Massaging scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treatment.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 19, 2014)

I added sunflower oil to my dc


----------



## cherry.a (Jan 19, 2014)

Moisturized W/ Optimum moisturizer & sealed W/ JBCO


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 19, 2014)

Moisturized with SD Mocha Milk. Sealed with KV Henna oil in Buttercream.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jan 19, 2014)

Friday I did an overnight with KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek blend

Used some Healthy Hair Butter today, sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## toaster (Jan 19, 2014)

I was really feeling my curlformer set today, but I had to put it up to go exercise.

Put Peppermint Pomade on my scalp, oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream, and SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my length.

In my mind putting the oils on before my water-based leave in will help my hair to not revert. We'll see.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 19, 2014)

Used a little of my Jane Carter nourish n shine for sealing tonight


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with NG rosemary pomade.


----------



## Harina (Jan 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I used to love Nature's Blessing.



FroReal, why'd you stop using it? Did you find something better?


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 20, 2014)

Used TMN Moisture Cream. Figure I'd better get on with using it since it only has a six month shelf life.

Sealed with QB AHTB


----------



## jprayze (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't think I ever posted what I will be using this year.  Liquid Gold is a staple for my scalp!  I'm also keeping JBCO in the rotation mixed with various EOs.

As far as grease, I always keep blue magic around although I don't use it much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

cwmarie

So, what did you get?  What is the scent?  WOW! I didn't know about the shelf-life.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 20, 2014)

Used some cocasta oil


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cwmarie
> 
> So, what did you get?  What is the scent?  WOW! I didn't know about the shelf-life.



IDareT'sHair I got the Aunt Cookie's Moisture Cream and Condition Me Softly. Both are unscented and 16 oz.Just arrived Saturday. No way I'm finishing either in six months. I had other stuff at the top of the "use it up" list. But I'll put both in rotation so its not money down the drain. 

I mean Oyin will say least say 6-12 months. Geez. Even if she wasn't on the "never again" list I wouldn't repurchase cause of that shelf life. I mean her stuff would have to be staples to be used up that fast and she is not on that level lol. Only products with GREAT customer service reach that status and she was coming sideways at people via email who asked for refunds or order updates.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

cwmarie

You could stick it in the Fridge.erplexed  

SD's has about 6 months and I keep it in the Fridge and it has been fine. (Also a short shelf-life).

Yeah, I was 'one of the ones' 

I had a Huge TMN Order and ended up requesting & getting a Refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

cwmarie

ETA: I know a lot of Folks don't want to/like to put Hair Products in the Fridge, but it really does preserve shelf-life on those Handmade/Naturals.

I definitely try to do it with the ones I am unfamiliar with.

I can't have stuff molding on me.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> cwmarie
> 
> You could stick it in the Fridge.erplexed
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair I emailed her too and wasn't too fond of the response I got. 

I should stick them in the fridge. Knowing me I'll forget they are there lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

@cwmarie

Hmph. 

I really didn't want to 'cancel' my order, but it was my 1st time ordering from this vendor.

I couldn't establish a 'Track Record' here on LHCF about their reliability, and then they took their FB Page down. 

 I couldn't justify keeping the order in after all the problems & 'issues' they'd seem to be having. 

But I'd rather you stick them in the Fridge and _"faaagettt about 'em "_ rather than keep them out & look in the jar one day and see Mold & Discoloration.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @cwmarie
> 
> Hmph.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair just off using the moisture cream... Idk... I wouldn't say your missing much. Hair Dew and Murumuru Moisture Milk are better. 

How it all happened was just off. Someone died, then she was sick, so sick she was in and out the hospital, her mom's posting on fb, fb goes mia, BUT somebody had time to put new products on her site. -_- girl bye lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 20, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> *How it all happened was just off. Someone died, then she was sick, so sick she was in and out the hospital, her mom's posting on fb, fb goes mia, BUT somebody had time to put new products on her site. -_- girl bye lol.*



cwmarie

 I Agree.  This right here is what made me really nervous about my Cash.

 I'm just happy it didn't turn into a big deal to get my money back.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 20, 2014)

I used Green Magic on scalp and LQ Whipped Hair Butter on nape/edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 20, 2014)

Lawdamercy, now there's issues with Oyin?! *sigh*

Well I'm still using up the last of my Hoodration products; moisturized damp hair with Mango Tango and sealed with Happy Hempy.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 20, 2014)

Used mango cloud and mango coulda to twist up my hair yesterday. Used marie dean mango butter this morning


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2014)

Harina said:


> FroReal, why'd you stop using it? Did you find something better?



Harina I stopped using greases with petroleum in 'em. But it is really good if that is your thing. Very nice consistency.


----------



## Harina (Jan 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Harina I stopped using greases with petroleum in 'em. But it is really good if that is your thing. Very nice consistency.



Cool. I just bought some last week and I like it so far, especially the smell. Very herbally.


----------



## myronnie (Jan 20, 2014)

After wash day, detangled with Darcys Pumpkin,. Moisturized with Oyin Hair.Dew and sealed with Kizuri Shea Olive!! My hair is happy


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 20, 2014)

When I rinse my DC out, I'll be doing a flexi rod set with Silk Dreams Mocha Silk Hair Milk, Mocha Bling Butter and Nourish oil in Dreamy Decadence...My hair will be Blingilicious  

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2014)

NJoy oil on scalp, moisturized with Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake Leave in and Blueberry cheesecake hair cream. My braids are in two pin curls.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 20, 2014)

Sealed my ends with LACE supreme butter.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 20, 2014)

Moisturized with HH PBLM & Tutti Frutti sealed w/ PBN. Cupacau Butter


----------



## toaster (Jan 21, 2014)

Pomade on scalp. Oil mix, DB and SSI on length. Up in a bun.

I have to take some professional pictures on Friday so I'm trying to stretch this hair until Thursday when I wash and re-set. I feel like my hair will be a greasy mess by then, but I'll hide in a bun.


----------



## CodeRed (Jan 21, 2014)

Used the last of my peppermint oil from Happy Nappy Honey tonight. Not sure what it's supposed to do but it makes my scalp feel cool and tingly. Saturday night/Sunday morning I used the usual grapeseed/rice bran oil mixed with msm in my dc.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Moisturized with SD Wheat Germ Butter, sealed w/Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence, & Mocha Bling Butter on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

Will use: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In.  

Will use HH Sprout after my Hair Dries.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 21, 2014)

Moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew

Sealed with straight grape seed oil


----------



## MayaNatural (Jan 21, 2014)

Moisturized with Komaza Care Califia Spray, DB Eucalyptus Mint butter on my scalp and sealed with DB Peppermint oil. SM Restorative Conditioner on my hair length.


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 21, 2014)

Oil rinsed.  Sealed with rbo and gleau.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jan 21, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with NG rosemary pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 21, 2014)

Sealed my Ends with:
Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade


----------



## toaster (Jan 21, 2014)

Oiled my scalp and moisturized my length. Using the same products. Sorry for being boring!


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 22, 2014)

Spirtz with distilled water mixed with avj
Moisturized with darcy's botanical hydrating milk
Sealed with marula oil
Sealed ends with Ynobe herbal butter

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 22, 2014)

Baggied with jbco/coconut oil mix.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sprayed with Annabelle's pumpkin leave in and sealed with Qhemet AOHC. Don't want this weather to wreak havoc on my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

toaster

You're not 'boring'  You're using what is working right now.

I get like that too.  Plus, I can't stand to have a bunch of things open at the same time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

Will use: a little HH Sprout and a little BBD Stretch & seal ends with Bel Nouvo Peach Pomade. 

 So, I guess I'm doing a BCP = Buttter, Crème, Pomade.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 22, 2014)

Took a snow day!  Pre-pooing w/ Soultanicals power to the prepoo, will oil rinse w/ Knot dressing, CJ smoothing lotion as leave-in and seal w/ knot dressing


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 22, 2014)

Applied Marie Dean butter to hair this morning


----------



## DoDo (Jan 22, 2014)

Refreshed my bun with Oyin Hair Dew. Sealed with straight hemp seed oil.


----------



## An_gell (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tag, I'm in.  I'll be back to post later.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 22, 2014)

Used shea moisture curl milk and Soultanicals knot butta to seal


----------



## jprayze (Jan 22, 2014)

Applied liquid gold to my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2014)

Used: PALTAS Hair Tonic Rx


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 22, 2014)

I recently used up a 4oz of Pura Brazil Loc Oil. I'm almost done with HydraThermaNaturals Growth Oil but I took a break from it to switch to JBCO. Last night I did an overnight HOT w/ a mix of JBCO and peppermint oil. I'm getting ready to co-cleanse with ASIAN coconut cowash.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 22, 2014)

Sealed length with SSI Seyani Butter. I love it!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 22, 2014)

I applied jbco/KV amla - peppermint to scalp and hair for pre-poo treatment.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 23, 2014)

Used Pura Body's cupuacu butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm Baggying right now with:  BBD Stretch & PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 23, 2014)

If Oyin ever changes Hair Dew I'd die.... 

That being said I used dew and QB AHTB to moisturize and seal today. The twist butter provides a nice shine


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

@cwmarie

I like that Butter too. (AHTB) I got it on a Swap.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 23, 2014)

I refreshed my bun with Darcy's botanicals pumpkin seed conditioner.

You know...its actually decent. Not the best but decent on dry hair. There is no reason I shouldn't be able to finish this up.


----------



## DoDo (Jan 23, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> If Oyin ever changes Hair Dew I'd die....
> 
> That being said *I used dew and QB AHTB to moisturize and seal today. *The twist butter provides a nice shine




I bet you got soft luscious hair that day.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 23, 2014)

beautyaddict1913..your hair just looks vibrant and luscious.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

felic1

Did you look at Beauty's beautyaddict1913 Blog?  Dem Curls Be A-Poppin'


----------



## felic1 (Jan 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair...omg...you mean there is more..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

felic1 said:


> *..omg...you mean there is more..........*


 
http://jarfullofglam.blogspot.com/

felic1


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 23, 2014)

DoDo Yeess. I've been avoiding dew because my hair is straight but to heck with that. My hair loves it

IDareT'sHair I got it off a swap board too. I'm holding on to the last little bit


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> *I got it off a swap board too.* I'm holding on to the last little bit




 I got mine from another Poster in U1B1.  Not the Exchange Forum cwmarie


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 23, 2014)

Did the LOC using:
 Curl Junkie Smoothing lotion
 HQS Coconut Lime oil
 Annabelle's Apple Pear Hair cream.

 I smell like a dang fruit basket!


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 23, 2014)

Oil rinsed,  Sealed with rbo and gleau.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

I M&S with Claudie's satin moisturizer and SSI Seyani butter. I applied jbco/KeraVada mix to scalp and massaged.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

xu93texas

Your Cut is Really HAUTE!

Love It!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Your Cut is Really HAUTE!  Love It!



Thank you!  I went to a new stylist and she did her thaaangg!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2014)

xu93texas

It is the Smokin' Hot Bomb.  And you are Wearin' it Very Well.

Cute, Cute, Cute!  You sound like you like it and you are pleased.

Enjoy!


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  It is the Smokin' Hot Bomb.  And you are Wearin' it Very Well.  Cute, Cute, Cute!  You sound like you like it and you are pleased.  Enjoy!



Thanks again I really like it. I love the ease of pixies, but I'm ready to grow it out already.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 23, 2014)

Applied ynobe ayurvedic double butter and TPS sweet indulgence on top


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 23, 2014)

Applied SSI Seyani Butter on my hair. Omg love it. Then added SSI Papaya Curly Souffle. I didn't need to apply anything, but I love the scents.


----------



## toaster (Jan 23, 2014)

Hm... the It's a 10 Leave in comes in a spray bottle but it has a thicker consistency. I'm going to call it a lotion and let you all know I used it to set my hair today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 24, 2014)

Used Annabelle's Pumpkin Hair Cream and  sealed with the Pumpkin Hair Butter.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## myronnie (Jan 24, 2014)

Put a small bit of Kizuri Olive Shea Butter on hair
Applied Claudies Grandma Louise.Pomade to certain areas of scalp


----------



## toaster (Jan 24, 2014)

I used a dab of my oil mix and SSI Seyani butter on my hair and smoothed into a bun. Forgot to put the pomade on my scalp. Hopefully I'll remember tomorrow night, because I'm not taking this bun down until then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

Used: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In (Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler)

When my Hair Dries I'll use a tiny bit of PALTAS on Scalp and a dot of BBD Stretch Crème.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm a faithful oil user but slacked with my current protective style since I had surgery this month. I'm taking my crochet braids out next weekend. Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 24, 2014)

lovestarr

Come On In!  :welcome3:

Please come back with a list of Oils You'll be using this year.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 24, 2014)

Spritzed Soultanicals Sorrel and sealed w/ Ynobe Ayurvedic Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 24, 2014)

@lovestarr I hope you're healing up well!

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp, then sealed ends with SSI Seyani and Papaya Curly Souffle.  I need to buy the big size of the Seyani butter.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 24, 2014)

Slathered hair with HQS Pineapple Lime Coconut oil on top of h20/avj spritz and Giovanni D 50:50 Balancing condish.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 25, 2014)

I used Claudie's moisturizer and SSI Seyani butter.


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 25, 2014)

For this challenge I will be using JBCO, jojoba oil, olive oil, vatika oil and coconut oil. Essential oils are peppermint, lavender, thyme, and rosemary. I will be using raw shea butter to seal my ends. 

Today I'll be massaging my scalp with my mix of jbco, jojoba, coconut, and the essential oils


----------



## SugarRush (Jan 25, 2014)

Used Shea Moisture curl & style, EVOO and Qhemet BRBC for LOC after DC'ing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2014)

Massaged in: PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 25, 2014)

Currently prepooing w/Keravada Fenugreek mixed with HV Vatika Frosting under a baggy and scarf.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 25, 2014)

Pre-pooing w/ HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## IronButterfly (Jan 25, 2014)

Oil rinsed today followed by IPN Peachy Brazil Nut Coil cream.  Swear to gawt...best curl enhancer...cream or gel...I have ever used.  Great definition and volume.  sigh...pouring out a bit of condish for the loss....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2014)

@IronButterfly

Yeah, she was another one that showed her behind.erplexed

I'm holding on to a Jar of Root Food and I think I still have some Tea-Lightful Shine.

 With all the stuff I've used/tried by anyone else, these have never been able to be replaced.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 25, 2014)

Applied qhemet biologics cocoa tree detangling ghee as a leave in and amla an olive heavy cream as my sealant and will add a little kizuri olive shea butter on my ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 25, 2014)

Doing an overnight pre-poo with sulfur oil on scalp, and JBCO on my edges and ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight pre-poo with Mizani h2o and jbco on scalp.


----------



## toaster (Jan 25, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and oiled my length with my oil mix and sealed with a bit of SSI Seyani Hair Butter.

I did my hair on Thursday night and I still don't feel the need to "moisturize" (with a product that contains water) my hair yet. Will probably moisturize tomorrow since I'll re-set my hair on Monday evening.

Does anyone know of a butter or creme that has water in the first 5 ingredients, but not FIRST? My hair doesn't really like aloe-based moisturizers, but I was thinking something with a lighter water content would be good for moisturizing stretched hair.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 26, 2014)

Cc's naturals rice pudding and Ynobe pumpkin silk leave in conditioner for moisturizer after hair wash.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

Used: Afroveda's Bhringaraj Herbal Growth Balm


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 26, 2014)

Moisturized with Hair Dew. Sealed ends with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Cream (Blueberry). Sealed length with Alba Kukui Nut Oil


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 26, 2014)

Sealed with Hairveda cocasta oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Used Annabelle's Blueberry Leave in, Blueberry Hair Cream, sealed with Blueberry Hair Butta on length, and SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting on ends.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jan 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Used Annabelle's Blueberry Leave in, Blueberry Hair Cream, sealed with Blueberry Hair Butta on length, and SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting on ends.



You are so making me want to buy these. Can't wait for the sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 26, 2014)

Using: BBD Stretch Crème on length w/AV Growth Aide on Scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> Oiled my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and oiled my length with my oil mix and sealed with a bit of SSI Seyani Hair Butter.
> 
> I did my hair on Thursday night and I still don't feel the need to "moisturize" (with a product that contains water) my hair yet. Will probably moisturize tomorrow since I'll re-set my hair on Monday evening.
> 
> Does anyone know of a butter or creme that has water in the first 5 ingredients, but not FIRST? My hair doesn't really like aloe-based moisturizers, but I was thinking something with a lighter water content would be good for moisturizing stretched hair.



Qhemet Amla & Olive Heavy Cream has water as the second or third ingredient after castor oil and it didn't revert my hair. It Is heavy so I only used a bit. toaster

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 26, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani on damp hair, concentrating on my ends; applied sulfur oil to scalp.


----------



## toaster (Jan 26, 2014)

Pomade Shop on my scalp. Oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream, and SSI Seyani Butter on my hair. 

My scalp is nice and tingly.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 27, 2014)

Used wild growth oil on my scalp and to massage my scalp


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 27, 2014)

LLOCP- Giovanni 2chic, Oyin hair dew,  SSI defrizzer, Darcys sweet cocoa, and Oyin BSP


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 27, 2014)

Put my marley twists in with SM CES and Oyin BSP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2014)

Swiped some AV Bhringaraj Growth Balm today.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2014)

Really loving the PBN murumuru moisture milk and the cupuacu butter. First off they smell amazing. Everyone at work love it, and so does DH. I got Tahitian vanilla. My hair stays moisturized for days.


----------



## ronie (Jan 27, 2014)

toaster said:


> Oiled my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and oiled my length with my oil mix and sealed with a bit of SSI Seyani Hair Butter.  I did my hair on Thursday night and I still don't feel the need to "moisturize" (with a product that contains water) my hair yet. Will probably moisturize tomorrow since I'll re-set my hair on Monday evening.  Does anyone know of a butter or creme that has water in the first 5 ingredients, but not FIRST? My hair doesn't really like aloe-based moisturizers, but I was thinking something with a lighter water content would be good for moisturizing stretched hair.


 When I blow dry my hai I moisturized with entwine couture exotique butter hydrating creme. First ingredient is a butter, but I don't remember how far down the water is. Moisturizes my stretched hair well without reverting.  The other product I have with these requirements are: MHC buttery soy hair cream, qhemet aohc, and claudie's balancing end insurance. I prefer entwine couture because it never weighs down my hair.
toaster


----------



## toaster (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestions ronie Froreal3! I'll be sure to look into them.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jan 27, 2014)

ronie said:


> Really loving the PBN murumuru moisture milk and the cupuacu butter. First off they smell amazing. Everyone at work love it, and so does DH. I got Tahitian vanilla. My hair stays moisturized for days.



I love these two as well.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 27, 2014)

Used rice bran oil with my dc. Once I rinse out the dc, gonna apply this monkey farts(lol) leave in I have and HQS coconut mango lime oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 27, 2014)

BBD Stretch Crème & AV Herbal Growth Balm


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Used my oil mix to cowash. It's almost time to make another batch. With the oils I purchased I'll be able to make 3 8 oz containers of oil. That's pretty good I think. I'll try to list what I use when I remake it.

Also used the It's a 10 Leave-in spray lotion to set my hair.


----------



## jprayze (Jan 28, 2014)

Will apply liquid gold in the am.


----------



## toaster (Jan 28, 2014)

Just a tiny amount of SSI Seyani Hair Butter to smooth my hair into a bun.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2014)

This weather is so cold and dry I am staying on top of treating my scalp. I am throwing everything on it  Last night I oiled my scalp with Nature's Blessing Grease. This morning I put on my scalp treatment and then massaged my oil/essential oil blend into my scalp. I need to keep her protected until the spring.


----------



## lovelycurls (Jan 28, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with my oil mix

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 28, 2014)

Used carols daughter spray leave in and oil sheen


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

Will use: AV's Burdock Root with my Leave-In (Afroveda's Moringa & Ginseng Detangler)

After it dries, maybe PALTAS on Scalp and BBD Stretch on Length.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jan 28, 2014)

I forgot to tell y'all that when I did my hair the other night I used Darcy's watermelon oil (which I just discovered is finally back on her site!) and HH Castor Infusion.


----------



## Babygrowth (Jan 28, 2014)

Will massage in Oyin BSP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 28, 2014)

Massaged in: 

Claudie's Hairline & Temple Balm Hair Revitalizer


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 28, 2014)

LOC'd with evoo and ynobe ayurvedic double butter cream


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Used Bee Mine Luscious on one side and Qhemet AOHC on the other side...sealed both sides with a little bit of Silk Dreams Nourish oil in Dreamy Decadence.


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 28, 2014)

L-water/leave in spritz on ends 
C- kizuri castor cream on length 
O-safflower oil
B-kizuri pumpkin shea butter on ends 

Applied castor oil to scalp


----------



## Angelbean (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh and used hairitage hydration jar of joe on my edges and nape


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 28, 2014)

Tonight I applied JBCO to my hairline, then smoothed SSI Seyani to my braids. I can't get enough of the light, candy scent. I then sealed with the Papaya Curly Souffle.


----------



## toaster (Jan 29, 2014)

Pomade Shop on my scalp. Oil mix and SSI Seyani Butter on my length. My hair still feels very moisturized from last night. The result of that scalp massage is now my avatar.


----------



## Golden75 (Jan 29, 2014)

Moisturized with Claudies Moisturizing Coffee Quinoa Cream


----------



## Imoan (Jan 29, 2014)

LOC w/SSI: Moist Mist,Carrot & Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer, Papaya Curly Souffle


----------



## Beamodel (Jan 29, 2014)

Moisturized with Oyin hair Dew. Sealed with Annabelle's Blueberry Hair Cream. 

-- soft, moisturized hair -- 
Feels like I only need to go this combo like every other day or do bc it's so moisturizing


----------



## McQuay30 (Jan 29, 2014)

Imoan, how did it turn out using the product for the LOC method?


----------



## SimJam (Jan 29, 2014)

green magic on my scalp


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

I would love to join this challenge since I use oils all of the time.  I plan on experimenting more with butters and creams this year.  I want to use almost all the products I currently have now before purchasing new ones.  

OILS - evoo, jbco, haitian co, jojoba oil, vatika oil, coconut oil

ESSENTIAL OILS - peppermint, tea tree, grapefruit, bergamot, rosemary, lavender, thyme

BUTTERS - raw shea butter

CREAMS - Cantu shea butter leave in, Quemet BRBC, Quemet detangling ghee, SM curl enhancing smoothie

This year I plan on experimenting with homemade whipped shea butter and oils


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2014)

lovestarr

We Got You! 

Glad You're Joining Us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2014)

Using: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 29, 2014)

LOC'd with ynobe hibiscus & marshmallow leave in condish, AIA double butter cream and evoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 29, 2014)

Something 'new' I started doing:

Saturating my Hair with Extra Virgin Coconut Oil prior to Co-Cleansing or Co-washing.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jan 29, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Njoi Growth oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 29, 2014)

Prepooed with EVCO/HV Vatika


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Haitian Black Castor Oil



My parents went to Haiti last year and I found out my aunt actually makes Haitian castor oil so I told my dad to bring me back a gallon and he did!! Of course my parents thought I was crazy requesting that much lol. I so need to go and get the rest out of my storage unit!


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 29, 2014)

After my wash I sealed my leave in with jojoba oil and topped with quemet burdock root cream and did medium twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2014)

lovestarr Girl you better start sealing with that castor oil! I hear it's magical.  

Applied sulfur oil to scalp and sealed the front of my hair with QB AOHC.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with sulfur pomade. Love that stuff in conjunction with Hairfinity. Used my oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream, and SSI Seyani Butter on my length. Wash day tomorrow!


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 30, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> lovestarr Girl you better start sealing with that castor oil! I hear it's magical.



NappyNelle I want to so bad but I had knee surgery this month and moved back to NJ and my storage is in PA  my boyfriend said he is not beat to drive there just to get me hair oil lol.  I'll just have to wait when I can drive in a few weeks


----------



## Imoan (Jan 30, 2014)

Very moisturized the best part I did it on sunday and thursday took twist down and hair is
Still moist n fluffy. Thanks 4 asking.


----------



## felic1 (Jan 30, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> My parents went to Haiti last year and I found out my aunt actually makes Haitian castor oil so I told my dad to bring me back a gallon and he did!! Of course my parents thought I was crazy requesting that much lol. I so need to go and get the rest out of my storage unit!



One of these companies has JBCO available in a gallon jug. I want a gallon. Buying these little bottles is ridiculous!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> *My parents went to Haiti last year and I found out my aunt actually makes Haitian castor oil so I told my dad to bring me back a gallon and he did!!*


 
lovestarr

................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 30, 2014)

Used a little PALTAS & a little BBD Stretch Crème today.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Jan 30, 2014)

Applied to my thirsty hair lol, evoo, AIA double butter and TPS sweet indulgence.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jan 30, 2014)

Sealed my twists with mixtressed cocoa / shea butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 30, 2014)

lovestarr said:


> @NappyNelle I want to so bad but I had knee surgery this month and moved back to NJ and my storage is in PA  my boyfriend said he is not beat to drive there just to get me hair oil lol.  I'll just have to wait when I can drive in a few weeks



Awwww ok. I hope you're healing up quickly!

Applied sulfur oil to my scalp and Seyani butter to my length.


----------



## toaster (Jan 30, 2014)

Used my oil mix as a quick prepoo and over my DC. Will use the It's a 10 Leave in and Carol's Daughter Blow Dry Creme to set my hair tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Used: A 'dab' of BBD Stretch Crème under my Wig


----------



## sexypebbly (Jan 31, 2014)

Last night used Donna Marie super butter cream and Marie Dean cherry plum pomade to twist my hair for a twist out. 

Today I used the cherry pomade on my twist.


----------



## toaster (Jan 31, 2014)

Sulfur pomade on scalp and oil mix with SSI Seyani Butter on length. Bunned until tomorrow night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

Will use AV's Burdock Root Hair Oil with my Leave-In. 

 After it dries???? Not sure.erplexed

Maybe Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Will use AV's Burdock Root Hair Oil with my Leave-In.
> 
> *After it dries???? Not sure*.erplexed
> 
> Maybe Liquid Gold's Green Magic


 
 Ended up using MyHoneyChild's Buttery Soy Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 31, 2014)

I forgot to use my EVCO before I Co-Cleansed. 

This is 'suppose' to be my new technique/experiment for the remaining Winter months.

(Slathering Hair in EVCO before Co-Washing or Co-Cleansing).


----------



## lovestarr (Jan 31, 2014)

Scalp massage with oil mix. Sealed in leave in with evco and will baggy overnight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Used Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream before bed this evening and NJoy's sulfur growth oil on my scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 1, 2014)

Froreal3 blueberry cheesecake sounds so good!

Applying liquid gold this am.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 1, 2014)

Applied Hair Dew
Sealed with Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 1, 2014)

Used: PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 1, 2014)

LCO'd with QB CTDG, QB AOHC mixed w/ OHHB, and GSO.  

Currently, I'm in six Ms. Celie plaits for my signature braid out.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 1, 2014)

Moisturized my Flexirods curls with TMN Cupuacu buttercream

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 1, 2014)

Moisturized with Shea Moisture Yucca & Baobab milk. Sealed with JBCO.. awesome combo for my hair.


----------



## SugarRush (Feb 1, 2014)

Moisturized with my shea butter and AVJ mix, sealed with avocado oil


----------



## toaster (Feb 1, 2014)

Sulfur pomade on my scalp. Oil mix, DB Sweet Cocoa Cream, and SSI Seyani Butter on my length. 

Finally got around to remaking my oil mix. Here's a picture of the oils I use in equal parts, and what it looks like when it's all mixed up. I don't find the oil to be super heavy but it makes my hair very soft and supple. It also aids in detangling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2014)

Will use PALTAS on Scalp and Ynobe Shop's Silky Shea on Length


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 2, 2014)

Pre-pooed overnight with Vatika oil. Added castor oil to my ends while deep conditioning.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 2, 2014)

Used Annabelle cucumber papaya hair butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 2, 2014)

Baggying........


----------



## Ltown (Feb 2, 2014)

use HH castor oil infusion for twist outs.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2014)

NJoy oil on scalp and a little Oyin Hair Dew on hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 2, 2014)

Sealed with QB AOHC on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 3, 2014)

Used: PALTAS on Scalp and BBD Stretch on Length


----------



## toaster (Feb 3, 2014)

Last night I put my sulfur pomade on my scalp and used my DB and SSI and oil mix on my length.

When I get home tonight I'm going to put some Vatika oil on my hair, exercise, and then go through my normal cowash routine.


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2014)

Sulfur pomade on my scalp as usual. Today was wash day and I usually don't moisturize my roller set the first day but my Entwine Butter Creme Hydrator came so I did my usual OCB method and used my oil mix, the Entwine Cutter Creme, and SSI Seyani butter to seal.

I'll update on how my hair likes the product but it didn't revert my hair which is what I wanted most of all! I'm natural so my roots are never perfectly straight just from the rollers but my ends did not revert when I applied the product. I did immediately put the SSI butter on to "seal" in the moisture, but my hair feels pretty good thus far. 

Thanks for the suggestion ronie!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 4, 2014)

Yesterday moisturized with Knot Sauce and sealed with Knot Butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2014)

Used: PALTAS


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2014)

Spritzed and Baggied, then sealed with hazelnut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 4, 2014)

Will use: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil with my Leave-In.  

After my Hair Dries, probably Liquid Gold's Green Magic.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 4, 2014)

Used Liquid gold for my scalp and JBCO with peppermint on my ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 4, 2014)

NJoy oil on scalp, QB BRBC on length, SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Feb 4, 2014)

Moisturized with hair dew. Sealed with HH carrot cake frosting


----------



## toaster (Feb 4, 2014)

My hair is soooo soft. I guess it's due to the Entwine Butter Cream since everything else I used on my hair yesterday I've used before. Good thing it works amazingly well thus far, because it stinks.  Well, maybe not stinks, but my nose finds it a tad offensive. The SSI Seyani Butter covers up the smell. 

Oiled my scalp with TPS Pomade. Is it okay to apply sulfur to my scalp daily? I haven't felt any adverse effects to my hair, I'm just trying to get it to grow.

Used my oil mix, Entwine Butter Creme, and SSI Seyani Butter on my length. Smoothed into a bun until I repeat tomorrow night.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

Past couple nights I have baggy'd with SM coco n hibiscus sealed with evco or sweet almond oil. Leaves my twists super moisturized and the ends curl nicely


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 5, 2014)

Oiled scalp with sulfur before bunning this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 5, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Green Magic Creme


----------



## jprayze (Feb 5, 2014)

Used Liquid Gold Hair Oil on my scalp this am.  Sealed my ends with JBCO with peppermint.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 5, 2014)

Massage scalp with Rosemary pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 5, 2014)

I applied Liquid Gold Green Magic to scalp. I M&S with SSI Seyani butter and Claudie's moisturizer.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 5, 2014)

Moisturized with Kimmaytube leave in recipe, Komaza Califia moisturizing cream and sealed with Jane Carter Nourish and Shine butter.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 5, 2014)

I just re-moisturized my six Ms. Celie plaits with QB AOHC mixed w/ QB OHHB and sealed w/GSO.  Then I slapped my bonnet back on.  It's  -2 w/ wind chill of -17.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 5, 2014)

Been using carols daughter oil sheen the past couple days. Used Marie dean butter tonight


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 5, 2014)

Sealed leave in with evco and will overnight baggy


----------



## toaster (Feb 6, 2014)

I've never really believed in using a "dime size" of product, but I'm discovering it actually works! When my hair is stretched it takes less product to coat the strands as opposed to when it's in it's naturally curly state. I still pile on the conditioner on co-wash or DC days, but I use wayyyy less product to moisturize and seal every night. This is not a good thing when you have a TON of products to work through.

Anyway, sulfur on scalp, oil, Entwine, and SSI on length. Bunned. Tomorrow night should be wash day, but I might wait until Friday morning. We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2014)

Will use Paltas Oil on Scalp and a little BBD Stretch on length.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 6, 2014)

Used Pomade Shop Lino Moist (sample) to moisturize and my buriti, baobob, grapeseed oil to seal.  I think the Lino is a hit.  Used it few times and hair stayed moisturized for more than a day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 6, 2014)

A Little PALTAS and a little BBD Stretch


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 6, 2014)

NJoy oil on scalp, a little Annabelle's Pumpkin Hair Cream on length and ends.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 6, 2014)

Perfect blends cucumber papaya hair cream and butter tonight


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 6, 2014)

I added grapeseed oil to DC.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 7, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani butter to seal.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 7, 2014)

Cocasta is


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 7, 2014)

Massage scalp and edges with my oil mix and also did
L - Soultanicals kink drink
O - my oil mix
C - DB peach kernel hydrating milk
Sealed ends with oil mix.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 7, 2014)

Been using up hair dew and just started using avocado oil on my scalp


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 7, 2014)

Used hairitage hydrations mango colada


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

Will use a little bit of PALTAS and a little BBD Stretch


----------



## toaster (Feb 7, 2014)

Last night I used my oil mix over my DC under the steamer. 

Used it's a 10 leave in lotion to set my hair. 

Massaged my scalp with TPS sulfur pomade. Applied my oil mix, entwine butter cream, and SSI butter to length.


----------



## ronie (Feb 7, 2014)

Been moisturizing and sealing with PBN murumuru moisture milk and the cupuacu butter. That s the only combination my hair seems to respect this winter. And they smell great Tahitian vanilla). 
I also pull out my phytokeratine repairing serum since I m using heat twice this month, and plan to use more for my birthday in April.


----------



## myronnie (Feb 7, 2014)

Used Claudies Grandma Pomade on my bald spot..my scalp is so tender and burns


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 7, 2014)

I M&S with Claudie's moisturizer and grape seed oil.  I applied TPS Growth Essentials pomade to scalp/edges/nape.  

 I have to say this is isn't my fave anymore.  I really like Liquid Gold Green Magic Crème. I think the Pomade is too greasy/sticky for my hair. Not sure. I probably will give this to my niece and reorder some Green Magic. I also want to try the Whipped Alma Butter. It sounds delish.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 7, 2014)

ronie my hair has only been respecting Pbn murumuru too lol. I love that scent!

myronnie my scalp is really tender and sore too. From dryness I guess. Do u know the cause of yours?

Last night I massaged my scalp with a mix of jbco and peppermint oil. I applied Qhemet ohhb and Hairveda green tea creme and baggy'd overnight


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 7, 2014)

Sprayed my leave in and sealed with evco. Baggy for 6 hrs


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

myronnie said:


> *Used Claudies Grandma Pomade on my bald spot..my scalp is so tender and burns*


 
myronnie

 What Happened?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2014)

Will use: Afroveda's Burdock Root hair Oil with my Leave-In and maybe Hairitage's Sprout or Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Crème after my Hair Dries.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 7, 2014)

Using hairitage hydrations jar of joe to twist my hair


----------



## myronnie (Feb 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> What Happened?



IDareT'sHair
I think I have some scalp damage on my edges from a bad relaxer burn years ago. Whenever I go through a period of high stress that side starts falling out fast..my dad has noticed the thinning which is embarrassing. I've thought about going to the derm about it because it hurts a lot sometimes.


----------



## myronnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Applied Vatika oil to length!


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 8, 2014)

Did a LCS last night before blowdrying using: Giovanni 2chic leave in, CJ smoothing lotion, and a serum I'm trying to get rid of. Loving this combo for blowdrying!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

myronnie

I'm really sorry to hear that.  Hope you get it remedied soon.


----------



## toaster (Feb 8, 2014)

myronnie I'm not sure if you already take supplements but my aunt had a shiny bald spot from a bad weave 4 months ago and she's been taking Hairfinity and she's sooo happy about the new growth she has in the spot now. She also claims that she has hair in places she's never had it before and even pulled out her baby picture to prove her hairline is changing. Even though it's slow going I take two pills every morning and I feel like I'm "doing" something to help my hair. I'm also about to get my upper lip threaded because these pills make me grow a mustache, but such is life. 

Last night I applied my sulfur pomade to my scalp, oil mix, entwine butter cream, and SSI Seyani butter to my length. Bunned until tonight.


----------



## myronnie (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice toaster, I'll look into the Hairfinity! That's so awesome that your aunt was able to get such good results with them!
I take a minerals vit, vitamin D, niacin, and vitamin E regularly. I also picked up some garlic pills but oddly enough my scalp still hurts after taking them regularly..I also started to smell like garlic even after a shower lol. I don't take a multi-though so maybe adding on a hair vitamin will help


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 8, 2014)

Doing a HOT with evco. I'm making today wash day since I'm bored.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 8, 2014)

Washed the ecostyler out of my hair and applied evoo, ynobe ayurvedic double butter cream and tps  sweet indulgence. Hair is soft and smells so good.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 8, 2014)

Applied sulfur oil last night. Tonight I'll do a HOT with Vatika and bhringaraj overnight.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 8, 2014)

Applied Oyin burnt sugar pomade. That stuff smells so good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 8, 2014)

@sexypebbly

So does Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade!  

I just smelled my Jar the other day. (No reason)..


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 8, 2014)

Massaged in some TeaLightful Shine...Soft Coconut Marshmallows on length, sealed with Fenugreek oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 8, 2014)

Used Annabelle's Perfect Blends Blueberry Cheesecake Leave in, her Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream, and sealed with Hairveda Cocasta oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2014)

I M&S with Claudie's moisturizer and SSI Buttercream Frost. I also applied jbco to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 9, 2014)

Used: Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## toaster (Feb 9, 2014)

I massaged my scalp last night with TPS sulfur pomade. Then I did my OCB method with my oil mix, Entwine Butter Cream, and SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 9, 2014)

Massage scalp before dc'ing with mustard oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 9, 2014)

I pre-poo with grapeseed oil.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 9, 2014)

LOC'd with h2o, oil mixture, then SM thickening growth milk


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 10, 2014)

Oiled scalp with oil mixture. Sprayed some SM moisture mist and sealed with sweet almond oil. Now doing a baggy for 6 hrs


----------



## toaster (Feb 10, 2014)

I love how TPS Peppermint Pomade makes my scalp tingle. I have been massaging a tiny bit on my scalp every night and I really look forward to it.

Also used my oil mix, Entwine butter cream, and SSI butter on my length. Tonight is cowash day.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Feb 10, 2014)

Moisturized with PBN murumuru moisture milk and sealed with their cupuacu butter, both on Tahitian vanilla. The butter for me is a staple but I had forgotten how great this milk is. Will try to use as many leave ins as I can during the year and stock up during their BOGO sale.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 10, 2014)

Used bear fruit hair and oil mix. I don't know why I didn't think of making an oil mix before. I see sooo many ladies have one and never thought of makin my own since I have sooo many oils. Silly me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 10, 2014)

Used:  BBD Stretch and some Pimento Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 10, 2014)

Used original moxie hair bling pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 10, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani Butter on blow dried hair.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 10, 2014)

Applied evoo and ynobe ayurvedic double butter cream


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Used SD Wheat Germ Butter. Hair reverted a little from my rollerset...don't mind. Sealed w/a little Nourish oil and Mocha Bling Butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Feb 10, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with APB scalp treat.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 10, 2014)

Used a little Healthy Hair butter sealed with KV Argan Jojoba Marshmallow


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 11, 2014)

Used Darcy's Cocoa Bean Whip and Sealed with Oyin BSP. Massaged jbco with lavender into my scalp.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 11, 2014)

Liquid gold on scalp and apricot oil with peppermint on hair before bunning.   Almost finished with the apricot oil and will replace with grapeseed oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 11, 2014)

Used DB Coco Bean Smoothing Cream and sealed with HH JOJ


----------



## toaster (Feb 11, 2014)

Last night I set my hair with It's a 10 leave-in spray lotion. Afterwards I massaged scalp with TPS Pomade. Moisturized my length with my oil mix, Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator, and SSI Seyani Butter. Will repeat the scalp massage and length moisturizing tonight.


----------



## ronie (Feb 11, 2014)

Used SD wgb, and SD mocha bling butter for my roller set this morning.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 11, 2014)

Applied Eden Bodyworks curl defining creme


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 11, 2014)

Sealed in SM thickening growth milk with avocado oil.  This is my first time using this oil so hoping for good results.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 11, 2014)

I M&S with Claudie's Satin moisturizer and SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting.


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 11, 2014)

Moisturized twists with 
Soultanicals Marula guru moisture.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

Slathered Hair in: EVOO and Cowashed it out

Will use: AV's Baobab & Burdock Root Hair Oil with my Leave-In

Will finish up with Ynobe's Silky Shea Hair Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Slathered Hair in: EVOO and Cowashed it out
> 
> *Will use: AV's Baobab & Burdock Root Hair Oil with my Leave-In
> *
> *Will finish up with Ynobe's Silky Shea Hair Butter.*


 
 Didn't do either!

 Ended up using BBD Stretch Crème with my Leave-In and will probably use:

Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 11, 2014)

Tonight I used LG Green Magic on scalp and used Claudie's on length if hair. I sealed with CD Monoi oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 12, 2014)

Used marie dean butter.  Will probably use all week


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Feb 12, 2014)

Applied Eden Bodyworks curl defining creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 12, 2014)

Used CD Tui Moisturizing Sheen. I love the Tui scented products, but I wish the ingredients were better.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 12, 2014)

Used SSI Marula Hemp hair butter with a little SSI Kiwi Kiss hair butter on my ends.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with a little HV Vatika Frosting. Hair smells yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2014)

Using: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion.  Will also pull out HTN Hair Oil.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 12, 2014)

M&S with Komaza Califia Spray, Grape seed oil and Texture Me Natural Macadamia Styling Butter. Oyin BSP on my ends, JBCO on my edges. I used my hair therapy wrap for 30-40 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2014)

MayaNatural

Your Opinion of the TMN Products????


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  Your Opinion of the TMN Products????



IDareT'sHair
I actually really like her products. It's ashame TMN have so many shipping issues. I love the Amla and avocado leave in, it absorbs well and makes my hair really soft. I also love the consistency of the Healing Butter and Macadamia Styling Butter. They both absorb well and give nice shine. The Aunt Cookie's Moisture Cream is nice.. I only used it once so I can't really say 100%. Overall, everything I tried from TMN I really like.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 12, 2014)

MayaNatural said:


> I actually really like her products.* It's ashame TMN have so many shipping issues. *I love the Amla and avocado leave in, it absorbs well and makes my hair really soft. I also love the consistency of the Healing Butter and Macadamia Styling Butter. They both absorb well and give nice shine. The Aunt Cookie's Moisture Cream is nice.. I only used it once so I can't really say 100%. Overall, everything I tried from TMN I really like.


 
MayaNatural

 Thanks Girlie!

 Yeah....those shipping issues were too much.


----------



## MayaNatural (Feb 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
You're welcome.  Hopefully she will get it together by the time she reopens her shop and reduce her shipping turn around. Too many vendors to deal with issues from one.



IDareT'sHair said:


> MayaNatural  Thanks Girlie!  Yeah....those shipping issues were too much.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 12, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Scalp and Hair Treat.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 13, 2014)

I used LG Green Magic in scalp and Claudie's moisturizer on length. I sealed with KV Amla oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

Using: 

A Rosemary Hair Crème from an ETSY Company called - Herbs Matter (on scalp)
and HTN Lotion on Length.


----------



## toaster (Feb 13, 2014)

Last night I massaged my scalp with TPS sulfur pomade. I moisturized my hair with my oil mix, entwine butter cream, and SSI Seyani butter. 

Tonight I will shampoo, steam, and set my hair. Will use my oil mix over my deep conditioner. Will set with its a 10 spray lotion and afterwards will massage scalp and moisturize with my usual products.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 13, 2014)

Time for some hair TLC


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 13, 2014)

Massaged scalp with JBCO. Sealed in scurl moisturizer with oil mix. Will baggy for 6 hrs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 13, 2014)

Used: Hydratherma Naturals Lotion & Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 13, 2014)

Massage scalp with my Hbco oil mix
Spritz hair with water and avj
Moisturized with TMN Cupuacu buttercream
Sealed with TMN macadamia butter

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 13, 2014)

I used Hapoy Nappy Vanilla Butter with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 14, 2014)

Oiled and massaged NJoy oil. Marulamuru MG on my length, sealed with KV Fenugreek. Baggy on for a couple hours.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 14, 2014)

Moisturized w/ DB juicy peach leave in glycerin free, sealed w/ pbn cupacau butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 14, 2014)

Used: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil with my Afroveda Moringa & Ginseng Leave-In

Will use: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion after my hair Dries


----------



## Babygrowth (Feb 14, 2014)

Enhanced my njoi tea mix with Giovanni vitapro, jbco, and conditioner (tresemme naturals and HV moist 24/7) and oiling my scalp every other day. May switch to every day. My hair should be juicy for 8-9wks.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 14, 2014)

Doing a hot with Hsirveda cocosta shikakai oil. Haven't done a hot in months.


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2014)

Gave myself a good scalp massage with the sulfur pomade tonight. It was a little sore for some reason. 

Oiled and buttered up with entwine and SSI products as usual.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 15, 2014)

Yesterday used myhoneychild type 4 hair cream and hairitage hydrations mango cloud. Today HH mango cloud


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

toaster said:


> *Gave myself a good scalp massage with the sulfur pomade tonight. It was a little sore for some reason.
> *
> Oiled and buttered up with entwine and SSI products as usual.


 
toaster

 I am unable to use Sulfur products continually.  

 For that reason, I'll do 2 weeks on & 2 weeks off.

 It makes my Scalp tender.  (Sore to the touch) 

 I know when to leave it alone/put it away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

Using: Rosemary Hair Crème from: Herbs Matter (ETSY)


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi Ladies!

Just wanted to share my latest oil mix with you:

Jojoba oil, castor oil, almond oil, olive oil, grapeseed oil, mustard seed oil, wheat germ oil, Jamaican black castor oil, vatika oil, Lemon essential oil, lime essential oil, rosemary essential oil, peppermint essential oil, bergamot essential oil

I actually found some sublimed sulfur in my cabinets and I added a teaspoon of that to my oil mix. I felt that I might as well put it to use since I bought it a couple of years ago. The smell isn't quite as bad since I used all of those essential oils to mask it. I've been using it for nearly 3 weeks now, and I have to say it's not half bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

@Ms_CoCo37

Nice Mix! 

I Love all the Challenges you're in...


----------



## Angelbean (Feb 15, 2014)

Last night applied my water/oil/leave in mix to length and ends and sealed ends with a mango butter mix


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I'll definitely keep an eye on my scalp to see if the sulfur is causing any soreness. I think last night's problem was a pesky spin pin. I'm still trying to figure out how to use those things without stabbing my head. Who knew protecting your ends could be so... painful?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

toaster said:


> I'll definitely keep an eye on my scalp to see if the sulfur is causing any soreness. I think last night's problem was a pesky spin pin. I'm still trying to figure out how to use those things without stabbing my head. *Who knew protecting your ends could be so... painful?*


 
toaster

 Why did this Crack Me Up????


----------



## felic1 (Feb 15, 2014)

I cant figure out what TMN stands for. Would someone help a sister out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

felic1

Texture Me Natural (TMN)


----------



## felic1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you!!


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 15, 2014)

Prepoo'ing with vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 15, 2014)

Baggying with: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Lotion & Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Feb 15, 2014)

Applied HH pink mimosa and bask honey latte as a leave in conditioner after today's wash

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 15, 2014)

TPS peppermint pomade, oil mix, entwine butter cream Hydrator, and SSI Seyani butter all applied tonight.


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Feb 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ms_CoCo37
> 
> Nice Mix!
> 
> I Love all the Challenges you're in...



IDareT'sHair, I know I'm all over the place.  I pretty much joined all of your challenges. they all seem to go well together, so it works somehow.


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2014)

Gm, I haven't made homemade oils in a year but seen fenugreek recipe decide to try it, the process is longer than garlic/coffee oil a week process. I need to get some coffee beans and brew that too while I'm in the mood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

Ltown said:


> Gm, I haven't made homemade oils in a year *but seen fenugreek recipe decide to try it, the process is longer than garlic/coffee oil a week process.* *I need to get some coffee beans and brew that too while I'm in the mood.*



Ltown

 All of theses sound really good Ms. Ltown 

 Please let know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

Massaged in: Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Ltown (Feb 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> All of theses sound really good Ms. Ltown
> 
> Please let know how it turns out.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in: Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil




IDareT'sHair, definitely will do. you ok with pimento oil, I thought it burn you? I know it's too strong for my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

Ltown

The last few times I used/tried the Red Pimento, I was okay.....

So I'm taking my chances  again:burning:...


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 16, 2014)

Pre-pooing with warm Vatika oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 16, 2014)

Deep conditioned with my oil mix. Gonna use Donna marie hair whip with and carols daughter tui oil for a twist out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 16, 2014)

*L O C*

Hydratherma Naturals *Lotion*
Strong Roots Pimento *Oil*
Hairitage Hydrations Sprout - *Creme*

Baggy


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Feb 16, 2014)

Last night I did an hot with Keraveda herbal oil. 
Today I sealed with Darcy's watermelon oil before applying Htn protein lotion


----------



## ronie (Feb 16, 2014)

I flat iron my hair, so been moisturizing with MHC buttery soy cream. So far so good.


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 16, 2014)

Last night sealed in KKKT with evco. Today sealed SM deep treatment mask with jbco.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 17, 2014)

Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil (on scalp)
BBD Stretch on Length

 *Baggying


----------



## faithVA (Feb 17, 2014)

I mixed Hairveda Cocosta oil with AVG, put it through out my hair and baggied for a few hours. I was going to cowash it out but decided to just water rinse. I then oiled my scalp with my EO oil blend. I put my hair up into bantu knots and will baggy while I ride my bike.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 17, 2014)

Used oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 17, 2014)

sexypebbly

What else have you tried from MD, besides the cherry plum pomade?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Feb 17, 2014)

Using my oil mix over my conditioner for a co-wash/DC right now. Will use It's a 10 spray lotion to set later.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Used a little SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting on my ends.


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 17, 2014)

homemade cocoa and shea butter blend


----------



## toaster (Feb 18, 2014)

Sulfur pomade on scalp. Entwine Butter Cream and SSI Seyani Butter on length. In 2 bantu knots and one bun in the back for the night.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 18, 2014)

The last bit of this bottle of hair dew is holding on for dear life. Used that and quickly oiled my scalp with avocado oil this morning.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 18, 2014)

Been using rosemary, tea tree and jojoba on my scalp - my post relaxer treatment to pamper my scalp. I love the way it feels and my scalp loves it.


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> sexypebbly
> 
> What else have you tried from MD, besides the cherry plum pomade?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva 
I've used the red clover leave in which is very nice.
The seaweed and rice deep conditioner which I have a sample of and thinking of getting the full size. Its very moisturizing and smells good too 
Double whipped butter in juicy mango scent. My favorite besides the cherry pomade. A little goes a long way and its very moisturizing and gives the hair a nice shine. Will definitely get this again once I run out.


----------



## felic1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh!sexypebbly...I cannot wait to get some more of that seaweed and rice conditioner. I do so wish that Adrienne would have a more lucrative sale for us die hard addicts! My pomade shop items should arrive today!!


----------



## ronie (Feb 18, 2014)

I am over the straight hair, so today i will moisturize with PBN murumuru milk, and seal with the cupuacu butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

Used Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil under my DC'er.

Will use Afroveda's Rice Bran with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries, I'll use either Hairitage's Sprout OR Jar of Joe


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 18, 2014)

Used some Healthy Hair butter and KV Amla Brahmi Fenugreek


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 18, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 18, 2014)

Sealed in spritz with oil mix


----------



## DarkJoy (Feb 18, 2014)

Almost out of cocoa and shea butter mix which I used today. Time to concoct yet another pomade creation...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 18, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Almost out of cocoa and shea butter mix which I used today. Time to concoct yet another *pomade creation...*




DarkJoy

 Your New Line: DarkJoy's Pomade Creations. 

 I'll take x2 please.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2014)

I applied TPS Rosemary Pomade on scalp and hair after using the last of Claudie's Daily moisturizer( finally used it up!)


----------



## toaster (Feb 19, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS peppermint pomade. Feeling the tingles!

Used a small amount of my oil mix, entwine butter cream Hydrator, and SSI Seyani butter on my length.

Even though I used a serum to set my hair last night I don't feel like the extra silicones are preventing me from adding more moisture to my hair. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 19, 2014)

Moisturized w/ DB Sweet Coco Bean Smoothing Cream, sealed w/ PBN Cupacau Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2014)

Golden75

Hey G!

Massaged in Hairitage's Jar of Joe


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Hey T


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2014)

@Golden75

How ya'll durrin' over there? 

 We're suppose to get up to 58 degrees today, so I guess all these Huge Mountains of Snow will melt. *YAY*


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Were supposed get to about 42.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 19, 2014)

Massaged in: Black Seed Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with KV Amla oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 19, 2014)

Njoy oil on scalp, APB Pumpkin Hair Cream on Length, sealed with HV Cocasta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 20, 2014)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations Jar of Joe


----------



## toaster (Feb 20, 2014)

I didn't post last night but I massaged my scalp with TPS Pomade, and used my oil mix, Entwine Butter Cream, and SSI Seyani butter on my length. 

 Today was wash day so I used my oil mix on top of my DC and now I'm under the steamer.  

Will use It's a 10 Spray Lotion to set my hair, and my usual products mentioned above to moisturize and seal later.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 21, 2014)

LCOP'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, and BSP on the ends.  In six Ms. Celie braids for a braid out.  I'm too tired to do the flexi rod set I'd planned on doing.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 21, 2014)

Moisturized w/ Soultanicals Curlicious Fluffilicious, sealed with Knot Butta - giving this another try


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2014)

A Little Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## lovestarr (Feb 21, 2014)

Prepoo with homemade whipped shea butter mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2014)

MrsMe

Welcome Ms. Lady!  

Please come in & tell us what all you're using.  

Glad that you are joining us.


----------



## MrsMe (Feb 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MrsMe  Welcome Ms. Lady!    Please come in & tell us what all you're using.  Glad that you are joining us.


  Thank you IDareT'sHair! Here's what I have and what I do with it:

 -I use castor oil to seal my ends at least three times a week and on my scalp/roots twice a week. 

-Spray a blend of oils on my hair twice a week (avocado, jojoba, vitamin e and sweet almond oils). 

-Shea butter mix done by a friend once a week on my hair. 

-Castor oil or Hair Pouss Plus every other day on my temples.  

-Pre-poo with olive oil before every wash.   

My hair thrives with all of that greasiness.     Sent from my iPad...excuse the typos. I don't get mentions on the app.  PM me for a faster response


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 21, 2014)

Used: Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 22, 2014)

Used a dab of: Ynobe Silky Shea


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 22, 2014)

Been using oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 22, 2014)

Prepoo overnight with Vatika oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat


----------



## Jace032000 (Feb 22, 2014)

DC'd with EVOO, honey and Hello Hydrations.  Detangled in the shower than moisturized and sealed with KCKT and  coconut oil.  I too am sitting here with Ms. Celie braids (8 to be exact) trying to do a braid out.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 22, 2014)

I used some Duafe Naturals Amla Whipped Frosting  and some KV Fenugreek Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 23, 2014)

Used: Herbs Matter *ETSY* Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used: Herbs Matter *ETSY* Rosemary Hair Creme*



 Used this again this a.m.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Feb 24, 2014)

Used Murumuru Moisture Milk and Cupuacu Hair Butter to twist. Used TMN Moisture Cream on nape and edges this morning.


----------



## toaster (Feb 24, 2014)

I've been really busy with schoolwork and out of town this weekend but I have been massaging my scalp and moisturizing and sealing my hair every night. 

Tonight I will cowash and set!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2014)

Used NJoy oil on scalp, Liquid Gold Whipped Marshmallow butter on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 24, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 24, 2014)

I used TPS-rosemary pomade on scalp. I M&S with SM yucca growth milk and CD Monoi oil.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Feb 24, 2014)

LCOP'd with Oyin HD, WP, GSO & BSP.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 24, 2014)

Going to use Oyin BSP on scalp; blow drying irritates it.


----------



## Golden75 (Feb 25, 2014)

Used DB Peach Milk Glycerin Free & Madagascar Styling cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Using: Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" Hair Creme


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 25, 2014)

Used hairitage hydrations mango coloda and used mango cloud this morning


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Used hairitage hydrations mango coloda and used mango cloud this morning



sexypebbly How you like my ex baby daddy? 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Will Use: Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil *discontinued* with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries.....Not sure.  

Maybe Oyin Hair Dew on Length and something else on scalp?


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 25, 2014)

Froreal3 How's the Njoy oil?


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hope its not too late, but count me in. I love oils, butters and creams. After conditioners, those are my biggest PJ weakness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

Smiley79

Welcome Ms. Lady!:welcome3:


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 25, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> Froreal3 How's the Njoy oil?



Smiley79 I like it. I use it every other day. I have the floral fantasy scent. It doesn't smell like floral anything to me though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 25, 2014)

I think I will use the Rosemary Hair Crème from "Herbs Matter" (ETSY)


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 25, 2014)

Applied some SSI Seyani to scalp.


----------



## Smiley79 (Feb 25, 2014)

I need to reorder from The Pomade Shop. I was very pleased with my purchase. I applied it right on my scalp and never had any problem; my scalp does not mind grease, I think it loves it, lol. (I'm also quite regular when it comes to co-washing  and DC'ing so perhaps I don't give my scalp time to get clogged up)


----------



## toaster (Feb 25, 2014)

Just massaged my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade.

Moisturized and sealed my length with my oil mix, Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator, and SSI Seyani Hair Butter.

After I use up the SSI (maybe 2 more weeks?) I'll use the BASK Sevenfold Butter I bought for BF. Then I'll open up my 8 oz SSI Seyani that I bought in January.


----------



## myronnie (Feb 25, 2014)

Applied PALTAS to my crown and Annabelles Scalp Treat to the edges!


----------



## curlyTisME (Feb 26, 2014)

Sealed with liv conditioner, oiled my scalp with vitamin e oil. I put some around my hairline too.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 26, 2014)

Wow all these new name brand products! I feel totally lost. I'm still using old school stuff. :bouncegre


----------



## sexypebbly (Feb 26, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> sexypebbly How you like my ex baby daddy?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Lol Froreal3  I like it a lot. Too bad it will be my first and last purchase of it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2014)

Using: Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 26, 2014)

Used: Naturelle Grow's Honey Hair Balm on Scalp


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 27, 2014)

LCO/B with Soultanicals Wrappers, Knot Sauce, HV Vatika, and Can't Believe It's Not Butta on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2014)

Have been keeping it simple. I'm spritzing with tea and sealing with hazelnut oil. Haven't figured out whether its better to seal with some light like hazelnut oil or something heavier like Hairveda's Cocosta oil.


----------



## ronie (Feb 27, 2014)

Prepooed with evco and grape seed oil on Monday. I used PBN murumuru as a leave in, and sealed with the cupuacu butter. I did a reconstructor so I needed something protein free to follow. 
I really am loving the food grade grape seed oil. I used grape seed oil ( cosmetic brand), and it left my hair pretty hard in the past. I recently picked up this bottle from the supermarket, and I absolutely love it. The oil is super light, and softens the hair so nicely. I don't know about increasing elasticity yet, but I will keep using it. I'm gonna add it to my DC s as well.


----------



## toaster (Feb 27, 2014)

My mother thinks I'm going to burn my scalp if I use the sulfur pomade every day, so I'm on an every other day regimen now.

Last night I moisturized and sealed me length with my oil mix, Entwine, and SSI butters. Tonight I'll do the same, and massage my scalp with the sulfur pomade.

Wash days are usually Thursday night, but I'm going to a play so I'll wash tomorrow morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 27, 2014)

Using: Naturelle Grow's Honey Hair Balm


----------



## DoDo (Feb 28, 2014)

LCOB:

Aloe and water spritz

Qhemet AOHC

Grape seed oil

Aethiopka Hydrate and Twist Butter


Setting a braid-out for a b-day party.


----------



## Brownie518 (Feb 28, 2014)

Using Shi Naturals Prepoo Buttercreme


----------



## toaster (Feb 28, 2014)

Used my oil mix over my DC today. 

Used it's a 10 leave in spray lotion to set my hair. 

Massages my scalp with TPS peppermint pomade. 

Moisturized hair with entwine and SSI butters.


----------



## divachyk (Feb 28, 2014)

Temps dropped so I used Cocasta Shikakai  That's some good stuff.


----------



## xu93texas (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm getting ready to pre-poo with TPS-rosemary Pomade on scalp and KV Amla oil on hair for a few hours under a plastic cap.


----------



## DoDo (Feb 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> LCOB:
> 
> Aloe and water spritz
> 
> ...



Did not use any of this. Here is what I ended up doing:

Pura body naturals murumuru moisture milk

My grape seed oil mix

Straight murumuru butter on mid length and ends

I wanted to go for lighter products and my hair seems to be thanking me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

Using: Annabelle's Perfect Blends in: Pumpkin Spice


----------



## faithVA (Mar 1, 2014)

After taking out my curlformers sealed with NO shine balm. Going to use a little hazelnut oil to separate my curls.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

Used a couple drops of: Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Oil


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Mar 1, 2014)

When I washed my hair the other day I used Saravun Brocolli cream. After washing I sealed with HTN growth oil. I sealed my ends with Claudies Ends Insurance #2. I also massaged my scalp with Christine Gant mixed greens


----------



## toaster (Mar 1, 2014)

Used my oil mix, entwine butter, and SSI butter on my length today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 1, 2014)

Massaged in sulfur oil last night. Time to start seeping the herbs for another batch.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 1, 2014)

Was ill so haven't been posting but feeling better. I have been oiling scalp every other day with jbco and sealing with oil mix this past week. Will be incorporating my shea butter mix more this coming week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 1, 2014)

lovestarr

Feel Better


----------



## Angelbean (Mar 1, 2014)

Oiled scalp with my sulphur mix


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 2, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with TPS Rosemary pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 2, 2014)

Using: Darcy Botanicals Eucalyptus & Mint Scalp Butter


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 2, 2014)

Wash day: Used Annabelle's Pudding Leave In, sealed with HV Vatika Frosting, and MYHC Buttery Soy on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 2, 2014)

I used BASK Hair Milk when I pincurled my hair last night. It is very thick. My hair felt greasy this morning. Next time I will use this on damp hair  My pincurls came out OK though.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> lovestarr
> 
> Feel Better



Thank you!


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 2, 2014)

Scalp massage with jbco. My whipped butter on length and ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 2, 2014)

Baggied/Prepooed overnight with Vatika oil. Making a batch of bhringaraj infused sulfur oil in the crock pot now.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 2, 2014)

Used CD Healthy Hair Butter with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 2, 2014)

Used my njoi tea mix and my jbco mix.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 3, 2014)

Used annabelles cucumber papaya hair cream as my leave in. Gonna use the butta once I take my rollers out


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Will use Afroveda's Rice Bran Oil with my Leave In.  

After my Hair Dries either HV's Vatika Frosting or HV's Almond Glaze.


----------



## toaster (Mar 3, 2014)

Used my oil mix on top of my conditioner for a quick DC.

Going to set my hair with It's a 10 Leave-in. Afterwards will moisturize and seal with Entwine Butter Cream and SSI Seyani Butter and put my hair up in bantu knots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 3, 2014)

Will be rotating Hairveda's Vatika Frosting and Hairveda's Almond Glaze for the next few days.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 4, 2014)

I used my coconut and avocado oil mix tonight and last night to seal for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2014)

Used: Almond Glaze this a.m.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 4, 2014)

Used QB AOHC on damp hair, then air dried. Used CD Tui Oil Sheen Spray when my twists were completed.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 4, 2014)

Used BM Luscious moisturizer and PBN Cupacau butter to seal.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

After DCing I used only Hairveda Cocosta Shikakai oil and hazelnut oil and flat twisted. My hair feels really good 2 days later with just using oils. This is a switch for me. I am very happy. And my hair isn't greasy.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 4, 2014)

Used Annabelles cucumber papaya hair butta. Tonight, gonna use MHC type 4 cream and perfect blends butta


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 4, 2014)

cocoa and shea mix to seal


----------



## Imoan (Mar 4, 2014)

LOC- ALL Shescentit- Coco-Crème Leave-N, Argan Elixir, Papaya Curly Souffle....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 4, 2014)

Hairveda's Almond Glaze.  I need to find my Jar of VF so I can rotate.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 4, 2014)

NJoy oil on scalp, Annabelle's Blueberry Cheesecake leave in, Blueberry cheesecake hair cream, sealed with a little Blueberry Cheesecake butta.  Hair is so soft and yummy.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 4, 2014)

Oiled my scalp and ends with Nature's Blessings.


----------



## ronie (Mar 4, 2014)

Washed and DCd today, and i used silk dreams wgb as a leave in. Twisted and sealed with the mocha bling.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 4, 2014)

Used a little APB Blueberry Cheesecake hair cream and some KV Quinoa Fenugreek oil


----------



## toaster (Mar 4, 2014)

It's scalp massage day! Will use TPS Peppermint Pomade as usual. Will also use my oil mix, Entwine and SSI butters on my length. I've been putting my hair in two twists and pinning them to my head. My boyfriend started calling me "Princess Leia", but apparently I was liking being called a princess too much so now I'm "Queen Leia". Hmph.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 4, 2014)

Did a baggy today with oil mix. Baggying on dry hair with just oil has been working great for me. Gives it just the right amount of moisture and my hair is so much stronger afterwards.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2014)

Using Hairveda's Vatika Frosting


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 5, 2014)

Massaged in TPS Peppermint Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 5, 2014)

Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Used Soultanicals Knot Sauce, sealed with HV Vatika Frosting, and a little Knot Butta on ends.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 5, 2014)

Spritzed with tea then used hazelnut and sealed with  natty butter.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 5, 2014)

Back using avocado since the weather warmed up a tad bit


----------



## toaster (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm almost out of my entwine butter!! It's a staple so I can repurchase it during lent but I don't want to, it's so expensive...

Used my oil mix, entwine and SSI butters on my length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Used my last bit of Hairveda's Vatika Frosting.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 6, 2014)

Used annabelles cucumber papaya hair cream and butta this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Used some Coconut Oil (EVCO) since I ran out of HV VF.  

I'll use something light with my leave-in and after it dries probably Ayurvedic Hair Crème in Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 6, 2014)

Ended up using: Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc Oil with my Leave-In

Pulled out KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Oil for Scalp and APB Ayurvedic for length.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 6, 2014)

Used BASK silk and honey latte and kyra's ultimate indulgence mango butter


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 7, 2014)

I applied my mix of jbco/jojoba/sulfur/peppermint and eucalyptus oils to scalp.


----------



## toaster (Mar 7, 2014)

Last night I used my usual pomade on scalp, and entwine and SSI butters on my length, but my hair still felt dry and gross. I couldn't figure out why until I remembered I used setting foam on my last roller set. Never again!

I put some vatika frosting on my hair and detangled with my wide tooth comb. Now I'm pre-pooing until I feel like shampooing later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2014)

Annabelle's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in Pumpkin Spice


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 7, 2014)

I've been using tmn aunt cookies moisture cream. Ehhh. I don't love it nor like it really. It's too thick. I probably will gift it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> *I've been using tmn aunt cookies moisture cream. Ehhh. I don't love it nor like it really. It's too thick. I probably will gift it*.




@cwmarie

Gurl.....You don't know how happeh I am I got my $68.00 back from them.

Do you know how Mad I would have been? Every review I've read has been similar (meh).erplexed

"Rarely" does anyone post anything positive about their products. It's always this.

I am so glad I didn't wait on that mess and asked for a Refund.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Oil on Scalp.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 7, 2014)

Just LCO'd with SD Wheat Germ Butter Condish, Cream de la Silk, and Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2014)

Been moisturizing and sealing with SD WGBC and SD mocha bling butter. Now that it's not as cold, my hair is feeling pretty soft and pliable  again. Can't wait for spring and summer. I can tell  I ll be making great progress.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 7, 2014)

ronie said:


> *Now that it's not as cold, my hair is feeling pretty soft and pliable again. Can't wait for spring and summer. I can tell I ll be making great progress.*




ronie

 Me Too! 

 I was thinking the exact same thing today.

 I need to get a few more Spritz.  I definitely want some Claudie Tea.

 It works great in the Summer as a Refresher.

 I may also get some Oyin J&B's.


----------



## ronie (Mar 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie  Me Too!  I was thinking the exact same thing today.  I need to get a few more Spritz.  I definitely want some Claudie Tea.  It works great in the Summer as a Refresher.  I may also get some Oyin J&B's.


Great minds think alike. About time we get rid of this winter Lord.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Used: KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Oil


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 8, 2014)

Been using BM Lucsious moisturizer all week, and sealing with either, PBN Cupucau, BM hair oil, or any of the many butters sitting on my dresser 

FYI -- BM Lucsious has not reverted my flat-ironed hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden75

Hey G!

That's good news about BM Luscious.  I have a jar of that somewhere.

Girl.............everything you name I have and everything I name You have. 

That is a serious problem.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Hey G!
> 
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair I know.  Darn shame.  Everytime you pull something out, I wonder if I have it somewhere in the stash.  

I had the BM sitting for awhile. Glad I held on to it and it was on the dresser, cause I would've never thought to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> I know. Darn shame. Everytime you pull something out, I wonder if I have it somewhere in the stash.
> 
> *I had the BM sitting for awhile.* Glad I held on to it and it was on the dresser, cause I would've never thought to use it.


 
Golden75

 So have I, but it's been in the Fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

@Golden75

Um..Yeah..We gotta get control of this.

It's almost like we have Identical Stashes....


----------



## faithVA (Mar 8, 2014)

After DCing I sealed with hazelnut oil and Natty Butter. My hair didn't come out as soft as last weekend. Not sure if it is the combination or the order in which I used them. Next week I will try the Shikakai oil with the hazelnut oil but change the order.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> Um..Yeah..We gotta get control of this.
> 
> It's almost like we have Identical Stashes....


 
IDareT'sHair Cause we usually all up in the same sale .  

Somehow I am going to show restraint over the next few months. I cannot buy another thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> *Somehow I am going to show restraint over the next few months. I cannot buy another thing.*


@Golden75


Me Either. 

Despite the fact that I have made numerous Carts already this a.m....


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Golden75
> 
> 
> Me Either.
> ...


 
IDareT'sHair And I'm thinking about checking Target for Oyin


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden75

Me Too!

Cause I want that BSP.  

If they don't have it, Imma turn around and walk out.

But I might grab a bottle of Dew on the way out to make it worth my time.


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2014)

Used a little Peppermint Pomade on scalp, KV Fenugreek Bhringraj on length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Brownie518

Hey Girl!

Killin' KV's Kenyan Coffee.  I do have a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Brownie518

Using CCs Naturals Horsetail Butter (in Sweet Potato Pie)


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Girl!
> 
> Killin' KV's Kenyan Coffee.  I do have a back up.


IDareT'sHair

I went thru my oils and mixed the ones almost empty..KV Coffee, the Green Tea Nettle, and the Hibiscus. I'm going to use it for massage/prepoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> *I went thru my oils and mixed the ones almost empty..KV Coffee, the Green Tea Nettle, and the Hibiscus. I'm going to use it for massage/prepoo *



Brownie518

 Yeah, I have quite a few 'new' ones I'm excited to use. 

 Especially the Quinoa, Sea Kelp, Spirulina.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> Been using BM Lucsious moisturizer all week, and sealing with either, PBN Cupucau, BM hair oil, or any of the many butters sitting on my dresser
> 
> FYI -- BM Lucsious has not reverted my flat-ironed hair



Live Bee Mine Luscious. 

Golden75. It did revert mine though.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 8, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> IDareT'sHair And I'm thinking about checking Target for Oyin



Same here... 

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## toaster (Mar 8, 2014)

I did a wash and go yesterday and used SSI Seyani butter to keep my hair from getting crunchy. Applying a little more today. Will wash tomorrow.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 8, 2014)

Spirtzed hair with homemade rose water 
Moisturized with darcy's botanical peach hydrating milk
Sealed with random light oil
Massage scalp with some oil mix

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 8, 2014)

Annabelle's leave in pudding is making my hair extremely soft and beautiful. I applied it tonight as a moisturizer. 

I also diluted one of her MC with water and KV oil to make a spritz. Super duper moisturized hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Doing an Overnight EVOO "Soak" for tomorrow's Wash Day


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oiled scalp with NJoy oil, spritz a bit of Annabelle's blueberry leave in, used a little of Liquid Gold's Marshmallow butter on ends. 




Beamodel said:


> Annabelle's leave in pudding is making my hair extremely soft and beautiful. *I applied it tonight as a moisturizer. *
> 
> I also diluted one of her MC with water and KV oil to make a spritz. Super duper moisturized hair.



Good to know I can use it more than once a week. Beamodel


----------



## Ltown (Mar 9, 2014)

MIA but still oiling with HV oils VF/avosoya, butter Enso olive-honey(almost gone).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Used: HTN Oil with my DC'er
Will use: PBN Brazil Loc with my Leave-In

Once Dry: Claudie's Iman Hair Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 9, 2014)

Bhringaraj/sulfur oil on scalp and SSI Seyani on length of twists.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 9, 2014)

hey its been a while still doing the loc method reversed to lco with my products from komaza, claudies, and my own oil mix


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 9, 2014)

Will use my tea mix and jbco oil mix today.


----------



## Beany (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm not in this challenge but why yall ain't BEEN tell me about My honey child type 4 cream, huh?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 9, 2014)

Beany

No You Didn't!


----------



## toaster (Mar 9, 2014)

Using my oil mix on top of my conditioner for a quick condition. Although I've been on hold with Verizon for 20 minutes so it's turning into a not-so-quick condition...

Also will use TPS Pomade on my scalp after I set, and Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator as well as SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Used SSI Cococream Leave in, sealed with SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting.  Smells so berrylicious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2014)

Using:  BBD Stretch Crème & Naturelle Grow's Honey Balm (C + O)


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 10, 2014)

This past wash day I usedPBN Murumuru Moisture Milk as a leave in, CR Almond Jai and Oyin BSP to twist.


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 10, 2014)

Gonna twist my hair today and gonna use hairitage hydration liquid gold and lemon cake frosting


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 10, 2014)

Bhringaraj infused castor oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 10, 2014)

KeraVada's: Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## divachyk (Mar 10, 2014)

I gonna use some buriti oil that one of my e-besties sent to me.


----------



## Golden75 (Mar 10, 2014)

Still rolling w/ BM Luscious to moisturize & BM Hair & Scalp Moisturizer to seal (its an oil, don't let name confuse you )


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 10, 2014)

M&S with SSI Marshmallow Herbal Hair Creme and KV amla oil mix.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 11, 2014)

LCO'd with SD WGBC, CDLS, & Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Mar 11, 2014)

Used my oil mix, entwine butter cream, and ssi seyani butter on my length. Put my hair in three twists for bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2014)

This a.m. 

Used KeraVada Irish Moss, Sea Kelp & Spirulina Ayurvedic Hair Oil (unsure about the scent) 

 But it smells good


----------



## faithVA (Mar 11, 2014)

I misted with tea and then sealed with Hairveda Cocosta Oil, last night. This morning I spritzed again and used a little hazelnut oil. I'm starting to let my hair dry a bit between spritzing and sealing.

Still trying to figure out if I should seal with the heavy oil or light one or both


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> This a.m.
> 
> *Used KeraVada Irish Moss, Sea Kelp & Spirulina Ayurvedic Hair Oil (unsure about the scent)
> *
> But it smells good



Used: This Oil this evening & a little BBD Stretch


----------



## DoDo (Mar 12, 2014)

Have been using Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee each night since Monday.

I have been using my coconut and avocado mix to refresh and seal in the morning.

I am almost finished with the Qhemet CTDG.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 13, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's  Quinoa, Sea Kelp and Spirulina.


----------



## toaster (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't posted in a few days, but still using my Peppermint Pomade, oil mix, Entwine and SSI Butters as usual.

Tonight I'm going to try a dry twist out and use It's a 10 Miracle Styling Cream.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 13, 2014)

Cowashed and sealed with Hairveda Cocosta Oil followed by hazelnut oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 13, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with KV oil

Moisturized with APB Leave in pudding 
Sealed with APB blueberry hair cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

Used: EVCO (as a Pre-Rx) before Cowashing
Will use: PuraBody Naturals Brazil Loc Oil with my Leave-In

After my Hair Dries: The Pomade Shop's Pomade or LG's Green Magic


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 14, 2014)

Njoy oil on scalp, SSI Tahitian Vanilla spray on length, SD Nourish in Dreamy Decadence on length, SD Mocha Bling Butter on ends. Hair back in two braids till wash day on Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 14, 2014)

I'll use:

Liquid Gold's: Ginger Hair Crème after my Hair Dries

Not ready to pull out the Sulfur yet.


----------



## Angelbean (Mar 14, 2014)

Oiled scalp with sulphur oil mix, lightly spritzed ends & length with water/leave in mix, sealed the ends with my butter mix, and applied liquid gold green magic to the hairline and nape areas..


----------



## myronnie (Mar 14, 2014)

Moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew
Sealed with Kizuri Olive Shea
Put Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade on Edges


----------



## toaster (Mar 15, 2014)

The It's a 10 Miracle Cream gave me a very moisturized and defined twist out. I've been wearing my hair out this week but it's time to put it back in a bun.

Moisturizing with my usual oil mix, Entwine, and SSI butters. Almost finished with my SSI and my oil mix. Will try just using plain coconut oil instead of my oil mix and see if my hair can handle it.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 15, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> You know I'm in here! Love my oils, lotions, creams, and especially my butters.
> 
> And I'll be using a variety of stuff. Too numerous to even list.




 I'm the say way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

Used:
Liquid Gold's Ginger Hair Crème
KeraVada Hair Oil (Sea Kelp, Spirulina and Quinoa)


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with avj, KV Amla oil, and Dabur Vatika oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 15, 2014)

Used: Hairveda Whipped Clouds


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 15, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## Angelbean (Mar 15, 2014)

Will oil scalp with happy nappy honey peppermint elixir


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with TPS peppermint pomade. Used my oil mix, entwine butter, and SSI butter on my length. 

Almost done with my oil mix, but I plan on using up my vatika frosting and then switching to plain coconut oil. Almost finished with my entwine butter, but it's a repurchase. Will probably buy it tomorrow, I just hate how expensive it is. And finished my SSI butter. Already have a larger replacement jar, but will switch to Bask Sevenfold butter since I bought it on Black Friday and haven't opened it yet.


----------



## DoDo (Mar 16, 2014)

Qhemet biologics detangling ghee and olive oil on length

Koils by nature hair and body butter on edges


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 16, 2014)

Been using hairitage hydration lemon cake on hair all week.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 16, 2014)

Used Annabelle's hair cream. I'm spoiled with all this softness and moisture it provides


----------



## Ltown (Mar 16, 2014)

Using ssi seyani butter and fenugreek oil this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 16, 2014)

Used: KV Oil & HV's Whipped Clouds


----------



## toaster (Mar 16, 2014)

I finally used the Bask Sevenfold butter today. It smells like strong cocoa butter. I bought it "unscented" because the scent options didn't appeal to me, but neither does the unscented. Oh well, it spread easily on my hands and applied okay to my length. The SSI Seyani butter is better, but this will do until I finish up the container.


----------



## ronie (Mar 17, 2014)

Used keravada fenugreek oil as a scalp prepoo. My leave in was SD WGBC and I twisted with SD mocha bling butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 17, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day: 
Used HV Cocasta under Annabelle's Pumpkin Spice hair cream. Twisted my hair with MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease. Hair looks and feels great.


----------



## NappyNelle (Mar 17, 2014)

I've been using bhringaraj infused castor oil on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 17, 2014)

Will use KV Oil (Henna/Fenugreek)


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 17, 2014)

I just added a few oils to my collection Sweet Almond, Avocado, Jamaican Castor (not the black one) and Do gro oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 17, 2014)

Used a little APB Blueberry Cheesecake hair cream sealed wth KV Fenugreek Bhringraj


----------



## Angelbean (Mar 17, 2014)

Oiled scalp with sulphur oil mix and lightly spritzed hair with water/leavin mix and sealed ends with a coffee butter mix...keeping my regi simple has helped me retain soooo much length!


----------



## toaster (Mar 17, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with peppermint pomade. It was starting to separate so I just whipped it back together. I've been working on that 8 oz container since November I believe. 

Used vatika frosting, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold on my length.


----------



## Jace032000 (Mar 17, 2014)

Just used some APB blueberry cream and sealed with NaturallyAmari's hair butter. Re-braided my hair up for a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 18, 2014)

Used BBD Stretch and some KV Oil


----------



## ronie (Mar 18, 2014)

Moisturized with SD WGBC, and put in some Bantu knots with thenaturalme whipped Shea butter (pineapple scent).


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 18, 2014)

Used Annabelle's cookie dough moisturizing conditioner as a leave in/moisturizer. My hair is super soft and extremely moisturized. 

I'm loving it...


----------



## toaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Using HV's Vatika Frosting makes me want to load up and never use regular coconut oil. Aside from the smell, does anyone notice a difference on their hair between the two?

I used HV Vatika Frosting, Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator, and BASK Sevenfold Butter on my length today. Nice, moisturized, and non-greasy hair for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2014)

toaster

HV VF is all that.  Yes....it's definitely thebomb.com

The last time you will be able to get it is June until Fall.  

Now until Mothers Day is the time to stock up

*she does not sell this during the warmer weather months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2014)

Used: KV Fenugreek & Henna and some BBD Stretch


----------



## toaster (Mar 19, 2014)

Welp, Mother's Day it is... IDareT'sHair

Going to see how long my current container lasts (it's about 3/4 full) and figure out how many I need to get me to the fall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2014)

toaster

We already asked her about it a couple weeks ago. 

She'll stop selling in June.


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2014)

Anyone uses Marie dean shea butter? Looking for some 100% organic shea butter with minimal oils (maybe 1 or 2). She is the only vendor i have found so far. 
No, i do not want to make my own, lol.


----------



## toaster (Mar 19, 2014)

ronie have you checked amazon or eBay? I think they sell pure butters. Or maybe even etsy. I haven't used Marie Dean, but the other places might be less expensive. I also believe I saw a vendor on hattache selling pure butters.


----------



## ronie (Mar 19, 2014)

toaster said:


> ronie have you checked amazon or eBay? I think they sell pure butters. Or maybe even etsy. I haven't used Marie Dean, but the other places might be less expensive. I also believe I saw a vendor on hattache selling pure butters.


toaster i am looking for pure butter that is whipped with one or 2 oils. Most etsy vendors mix it with too many other stuff. I love the naturalme Shea butter which I use, but this last jar is of a lighter yellow than the previous ones. I have not used it enough to know if the quality is different, but I wanted a back up from a different vendor. Thanks for the attaché heads up.


----------



## toaster (Mar 19, 2014)

ronie said:


> toaster i am looking for pure butter that is whipped with one or 2 oils. Most etsy vendors mix it with too many other stuff. I love the naturalme Shea butter which I use, but this last jar is of a lighter yellow than the previous ones. I have not used it enough to know if the quality is different, but I wanted a back up from a different vendor. Thanks for the attaché heads up.



Ooooh. I was thinking "you can get a pound of shea butter for like $12!" But it's not whipped and I certainly wouldn't be whipping it either. 

Here's the Hattache link: http://hattache.com/products/sheabutter-cottage-cioccolatina-whipped-shea-butter

Not sure if it's cheaper than MD's though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 19, 2014)

Used KV Oil (Henna/Fenugreek)


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 19, 2014)

Used APB Buttercream leave in, buttercream hair cream, and sealed with the buttercream butta, then put my twists back into one big braid.


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2014)

toaster said:


> Ooooh. I was thinking "you can get a pound of shea butter for like $12!" But it's not whipped and I certainly wouldn't be whipping it either.  Here's the Hattache link: http://hattache.com/products/sheabutter-cottage-cioccolatina-whipped-shea-butter  Not sure if it's cheaper than MD's though!


Thanks. This is perfect. Marie dean is 24$ For 8oz. This is $13; not sure how big the jar is, but that's ok  if it's smaller in case I don't like it.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 20, 2014)

ronie I placed some in a cart to see if it would reveal the size for you. It's 75 grams.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie I placed some in a cart to see if it would reveal the size for you. It's 75 grams.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


Y'all are the best I tell you. Thanks sista.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

ronie

I wasn't fond of 'any' of MD's Butters.  Best to stick with the DC'ers and Oil Blends and a few of the Crème.

The Butter and the Hair Lotion was horrible and a waste of money.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 20, 2014)

I did a comparison with my Natural Oasis creme balm which is used as a condition/leave in vs. just a plain DC. Found it is better to do the DC first and then follow it up with the creme balm. I can definitely see how the creme balm holds in moisture. 

I oiled my crown with Nature's Blessings. Then I used s-curl, spritzed with tea and sealed with Hairveda Shikakai oil. 

Last night before twisting I put conditioner on my ends and sealed them with NO herbal pomade. Not sure why I didn't think of pairing these two before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

Used: BBD Stretch Crème and a little PALTAS Hair Oil


----------



## krissyhair (Mar 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: BBD Stretch Crème and a little PALTAS Hair Oil



Is BBD stretch cream as epic as they make it seem in the video?


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie
> 
> I wasn't fond of 'any' of MD's Butters.  Best to stick with the DC'ers and Oil Blends and a few of the Crème.
> 
> *The Butter and the Hair Lotion was horrible and a waste of money.*


*
*
IDareT'sHair
Such a shame... with that $23 price tag. I got the one toaster posted the link to upthread. Hopefully it does the job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

@ronie You mean the one for $12 right? *I hope*

@krissyhair It's okay. 

 I'd like to think it is.  Especially for the price.


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie *You mean the one for $12 right? *I hope**
> 
> @krissyhair It's okay.
> 
> I'd like to think it is.  Especially for the price.



IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

@ronie

She needs more work on dem Buttas' 

Girl...Not only were they "Brick Hard" they were Waxy.

Terrible.


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2014)

Hard and waxy? Even i could do better...I'm just lazy.
She needs to watch some youtube tutorials, lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

ronie

And the Shea Lotion was just plain "Nasty" It looked like chunky paste.

Just awful.  Thick & Oily.

Can't say anything bad about the DC'ers though.


----------



## ronie (Mar 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie
> 
> And the Shea Lotion was just plain "Nasty" It looked like chunky paste.
> 
> ...


*
*

IDareT'sHair
which ones?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 20, 2014)

@ronie

I found all of them to be actually quite lovely. Very dense/concentrated. 

Rinses Clean. Delivers.

Some of my Personal Favs (in no particular order):
Seaweed & Rice
Sweet Milk
Calendua & Chamomile
Vanilla Repair
Peach Syrup 
Illipe 3n1

 I hate to name names, because I know I am missing something.


----------



## toaster (Mar 20, 2014)

Used vatika frosting, entwine and bask butters tonight. 

Even though I've found my staples for almost every portion of my regimen it's nice to know that oils and butters (without water content, entwine is my butter creme love) can be interchanged. I like to keep it exciting in some areas of my hair care.


----------



## myronnie (Mar 20, 2014)

Applied Megatek small amount to scalp sore


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

Used a couple drops of PALTAS


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

Using: PuraBody's Brazil Loc Oil with my L-I.  

When it dries: Hairveda Whipped Clouds


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

Applied liquid gold on scalp and apricot/peppermint on the length of my hair.  Used up all the apricot and now will switch to grapeseed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 21, 2014)

Used Hairveda's Whipped Clouds


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 21, 2014)

I used SSI Marshmallow Herbal cream and sealed with SSI Seyani butter.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 22, 2014)

Used up the last of my HV Whipped Clouds.

Now using N'Joi CreationS Green Tea Hair Butter *smells absolutely delicious*


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 22, 2014)

*Wash Day:* Used APB Pumpkin Spice Hair Cream, SD Nourish.


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

Used Vatika Frosting, Entwine butter cream, and BASK sevenfold butter on my length. Finished my Entwine product, but it's replacement came in the mail earlier this week.


----------



## myronnie (Mar 23, 2014)

Applied Claudies Vere to oil
Annabelles scalp treat (yum!) to scalp sensitive areas
Prepoo'in overnight!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

DOUBLE POST.........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

Using: N'Joi CreationS (ETSY) Green Tea Butter and a couple drops of KV Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Mar 23, 2014)

Will use my tea mix and jbco mix today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 23, 2014)

Used MYHC Buttery Soy  to twist my hair.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @ronie
> 
> *She needs more work on dem Buttas'
> 
> ...



I'm sorry to lurk in this thread and then intrude, but IDareT'sHair, your posts give me life!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 23, 2014)

I used APB Hair Cream in Cotton Candy on my twists last night to prep for my "twist bun."

Even though my hair is tucked away, I cannot stop touching it. I used the cream as my leave in and styler. I knew when I used those creams on my marley twists to test them out and my marleys were soft, my hair would feel like, in the words of IDareT'sHair, BUTTA 

Lurking ladies, please go and get you some.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH

Gurl...Marie Dean know she ain't funny with them Bricks

So....The Cotton Candy smells good huh?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NaturallyATLPCH
> 
> Gurl...Marie Dean know she ain't funny with them Bricks
> 
> So....The Cotton Candy smells good huh?



IDareT'sHair, Marie Dean never worked for me and I tried and tried and tried and tried and TRIED. Her creams just sat on top of my hair, had me questioning my porosity and stuff...

Girl, this Cotton Candy scent? 

I kept smelling the hair wrap I used to tie my hair up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH

Definitely an "art" to making them work.  Less is definitely always more. 

I do love the DC'ers and her Oil Blends are nice too (Argan Blend and the Babbasu Oil Blends).

Them Buttas' need to be trashed (especially for the price).


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 23, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> IDareT'sHair, Marie Dean never worked for me and I tried and tried and tried and tried and TRIED. Her creams just sat on top of my hair, had me questioning my porosity and stuff...
> 
> *Girl, this Cotton Candy scent?*
> 
> I kept smelling the hair wrap I used to tie my hair up.



I hatchu

NaturallyATLPCH


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

Froreal3

Don't "Hate" Hit PayNah.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> I hatchu
> 
> NaturallyATLPCH



FroReal


I'm goin' in on some of the puddings later.

Oh, didn't I say I was going to hold off since I was getting braids?


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 23, 2014)

^^^ I'm hating in full force. I want all the yummy scents. I won't do it though. This second half of the month I'm disciplined! *counts...only 9 more days to go*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 23, 2014)

Froreal3 NaturallyATLPCH

I want that Apple Pear (folks are saying it smells really nice).

I want some of the Berry/Summa' Scents.  

Imma try to wait for M-Day Sales and see what's up.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Mar 23, 2014)

greased my scalp last night and just now with my natural oasis grease sulfur mix. I didn't use a plastic last night but have one on currently.


----------



## xu93texas (Mar 23, 2014)

I added KV Amla oil mix to my Ayurvedic treatment of bhingraj, Amla, avj, and L'oreal Moisture Masque.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Mar 23, 2014)

I used its a 10 leave in to set my hair. The website refers to it as a cream that comes in a spray bottle, so I figure I can post about in here. 

After I took my rods out I used entwine and bask butters. I was supposed to oil my scalp but I forgot, so I will tomorrow.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 23, 2014)

I used NOs balm after I DCd, then I set with curlformers. I put a little NO herbal pomaded on my ends when I set. And sealed with NOs shine balm. 

Tonight I set on satin rollers and sealed my ends with conditioner + the NO herbal balm. Hope this combination helps my ends.


----------



## lovestarr (Mar 23, 2014)

Prepoo with vatika oil. After wash and DC I used a sample of Eden Bodyworks peppermint tea tree hair milk. This was my first time using this and the consistency was a bit too thin for me. I didn't use anything else after it since I'm braiding my hair up to wig it, so I'll see how my hair feels with the hair milk tomorrow.


----------



## lovelycurls (Mar 24, 2014)

Leave in conditioner after dc, used 
wheat germ butter conditioner
DB vanilla delight leave In conditioner
Oiled scalp with my oil mix

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Little HV Almond Glaze on my edges and nape.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2014)

KeraVada's: Amala, Brahmi, Bringraj & Fenugreek


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 24, 2014)

Prepoo'ed last night with some conditioner and carrot oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 24, 2014)

Used a few drops of: 

KeraVada Amala, Bramhi, Bringraj, Fenugreek (Not sure about the Scent, but it smells good)


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 24, 2014)

Used APB birthday cake cream. Lightly Sealed with olive oil


----------



## Angelbean (Mar 24, 2014)

Oiled scalp with liquid golds green magic lightly spritzed length and ends with water leave In Mix and sealed ends with coffee butter mix....


----------



## toaster (Mar 25, 2014)

Peppermint pomade on my scalp. It's separating again! Going to move it from my bathroom counter to the cabinet. Texas is getting warmer so I know my products are getting angry with me, especially because I only have the air on when I'm home. 

Vatika frosting, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter on my length. My hair is growing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 25, 2014)

M&S with SD Almond Buttercream and Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar and slapped on my Sharmooz  snood.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2014)

Still hangin' with a few drops of: 

KeraVada Amala, Brahmi, Bringraj & Fenugreek (not sure of the scent, but it smells good.)


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 25, 2014)

Used Annabelles products yesterday. Used the leave spray, hair cream, and butta all in cookie dough scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Still hangin' with a few drops of:
> 
> KeraVada Amala, Brahmi, Bringraj & Fenugreek (not sure of the scent, but it smells good.)*


 
 Again!


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 25, 2014)

Moisturized with APB cookie dough spray & APB birthday cake hair cream. Sealed with HH carrot cake frosting. 

My bathroom and hair smells like a desert parlor


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 25, 2014)

Beamodel

Sounds Scrumptious


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 25, 2014)

Used the Marie Dean Amla hair cream as a leave-in today...forgot how moisturized and shiny this makes my hair.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 25, 2014)

Been sealing with a mix of gleau, avocado oil & buriti oil.


----------



## myronnie (Mar 25, 2014)

Applied a verrry small amount of Camille Rose Ajani Pomade to front of scalp


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Mar 26, 2014)

I've been sticking with PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk to moisturize daily and using avocado oil on my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 26, 2014)

A Couple Drops of KV Amala, Bramhi, Bringraj & Fenugreek Ayurvedic Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 26, 2014)

Used APB Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream to moisturize and a little bit of the Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni & Monoi oil to seal. Honestly, the combo of APB Pumpkin Spice and MYHC Buttery Soy has my hair still really soft since Sunday. I just added a bit more APB after three days because I figured I should.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 26, 2014)

Sprayed APB marshmallow leave in. Sealed with APB Butter cream hair cream.


----------



## toaster (Mar 27, 2014)

I just realized that I live about 10 minutes away from Curlmart.com's headquarters and you can pick up your products without having to pay shipping. Of course NONE of my staple products are sold at curlmart. 

Maybe after I finish my BASK butter I'll pick a new butter blend and head over there. 

Tonight I used TPS Peppermint Pomade on my scalp, and Vatika Frosting, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold butter on my length.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 27, 2014)

Liquid gold on my scalp.  Alternating between light and heavy oil for sealing....grapeseed and JBCO w/ peppermint. (grapeseed when I don't want to smell JBCO lol)


----------



## DoDo (Mar 27, 2014)

Used a dab of cocoa tree ghee  by qhemet to set each of my twists. This 16 oz jar won't quit!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2014)

Will use: KeraVada's Ayurvedic Hair Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Mar 27, 2014)

On Wednesday used MHC type 3 cream and marie dean double whip butter in juicy melon scent. Today, sprayed Annabelles cookie dough and sealed with cookie dough butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 27, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Green Magic


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

M&S with SD Almond Butter Cream and Pink Sugar Nourish Oil   I'm throwing my bonnet on, it's time to 

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 28, 2014)

M&S using as I am double butter cream and sealed with EVOCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2014)

Doing a Mini-Soak with EVOO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 28, 2014)

Used a few drops of HTN Oil with my DC'er (under Steamer).

After my hair Dries, I'll use a little KV Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2014)

After my cowash, used APB Blueberry Cheesecake Hair Cream, with a little SD Nourish in Dreamy Decadence.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 29, 2014)

Is it too late to join this challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> nmartin20;19857621[/USER]]Is it too late to join this challenge?



Nope. Never too late.


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 29, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed with Annabelle's marshmallow cloud spray and birthday cake hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> *Is it too late to join this challenge?*


 
nmartin20

 Sure....Please come back and list your Oils, Grease, Butta's etc.....

 Welcome & Glad to have you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 29, 2014)

Used: KeraVada Oil = Quinoa & Fenugreek


----------



## Rozlewis (Mar 29, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Nope. Never too late.



Thank you!!!!


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> nmartin20  Sure....Please come back and list your Oils, Grease, Butta's etc.....  Welcome & Glad to have you.



Thank you!!!


----------



## nmartin20 (Mar 29, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with Hairveda's Almond Glaze.  I love this stuff


----------



## DarkJoy (Mar 29, 2014)

Made my silk pomade of shea, cocoa, mango, sunflower, baobab, broccoli seed and argan with silk peptides. Massaged it in. Yes, the follicles are in heaven. Heehee


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 30, 2014)

Used: PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## toaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I used Vatika Frosting on my hair over my DC. After I rinse I'll use the It's a 10 Leave-in to set my hair. Will also use Entwine Butter Cream and BASK Sevenfold to moisturize/seal and put my hair in bantu knots.

Going to order another VF to hold me over until the Mother's Day sale. The thought of running out makes me cringe.


----------



## divachyk (Mar 30, 2014)

On yesterday's wash day I used....
vatika frosting to detangle
wheat germ for oil rinsing
vatika oil for LOC


----------



## Brownie518 (Mar 30, 2014)

Used some Healthy Hair Butter and Nourish Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2014)

Couple Drops of PALTAS Hair Rx


----------



## Beamodel (Mar 31, 2014)

Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic birthday cake hair cream. Sealed with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## ronie (Mar 31, 2014)

Used grapeseed oil in my DC yesterday. I also used a little to seal after using SD WGBC. I twisted my hair using thenaturalme whipped Shea butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 31, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day. Used SD WGB, sealed with Nourish in Hot Fudge. SD Mocha Bling butter to twist.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 31, 2014)

Did a good scalp massage with liquid gold and put grapeseed on the length of my hair when bunning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Mar 31, 2014)

Applied PALTAS around Edges and Hairline


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been having a love affair lately with the Marie Dean Amla hair cream. Can't seem to want to use anything else.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 31, 2014)

LCO'd with Infusium 23, Camille Rose Almond Jai Twisting Butter, and GSO.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Apr 1, 2014)

Going to give myself a nice scalp massage with TPS Peppermint Pomade. Will use Vatika Frosting, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold Butter on my length.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 1, 2014)

divachyk said:


> On yesterday's wash day I used.... vatika frosting to detangle wheat germ for oil rinsing vatika oil for LOC



Where do you get wheat germ oil? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## meka72 (Apr 1, 2014)

I know you didn't ask me but I purchased wheat germ oil at vitamin shoppe.   





nmartin20 said:


> Where do you get wheat germ oil? Thanks in advance!!!


  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 1, 2014)

Used: PALTAS and Mega-Tek


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 1, 2014)

On Sunday used marie dean mango entangled and hairitage hydration mango cloud. Today, used hairitage hydration jar of joe for a braidout tomorrow.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 2, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I know you didn't ask me but I purchased wheat germ oil at vitamin shoppe.     Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



Thank you!


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Last night I applied vatika frosting, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter on my length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2014)

Used Sd Wheat Germ sealed with HV Vatika Frosting.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Apr 2, 2014)

Used evoo and AIA doublebutter cream


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 2, 2014)

Used APB Buttercream hair cream sealed with Jar of Joe


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 2, 2014)

Used a little APB leave in spray and sealed with a butter....I am in LOVE with APBs' leave in sprays!!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 2, 2014)

Used Healthy hair butter with Cocasta oil


----------



## toaster (Apr 2, 2014)

Used TPS peppermint pomade on my scalp. vatika frosting, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter on my length.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 3, 2014)

Used TMN Cupuacu buttercream to moisturize hair, sealed with light random oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 3, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair dew to moisturize my puff and sealed with my oil mixture. I'm trying to bring life to it. I used a CJ product Monday night and my hair was dry from it.


----------



## ronie (Apr 3, 2014)

Did a much needed Claudie normalizing DC on dry hair last night. Clarified all the cones I been using lately with tresseme deep cleanse, then DC again with Darcy's botanical deep conditioning hair masque.  I used SD WGBC, sealed with grape seed oil, then twisted using SD. Mocha bling butter. Hair feels A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. today. There s a reason these products have staple status. Going to stick to my ride or die regimen for a while.


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm not sure if I ever signed up for this challenge, but I want in!

 All through winter, I LCB'd (in the colder months it was just CB, or just B) with my aloe-based moisturizing spray, creamy VO5-based leave-in lotion, and shea-based whipped butter.  Now I'm back to LCB'ing it every couple of days.  And last night, I did an LCO with safflower oil.  This process and two-strand twists are the only reason I'm not bald right now.  I swear, I was so hair lazy this winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 3, 2014)

Duchess007

Yes....You are Part of this Challenge!

Welcome Back!

:welcome3:


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 3, 2014)

M&S with CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter and GSO.  Went over the last two inches of the twists with Oyin BSP.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 3, 2014)

Used a little Oyin Hair Dew on length, sealed with HV Vatika Frosting, and Liquid Gold Whipped Marshmallow butter on ends. Hair is in two braids on either side of my head.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 3, 2014)

Applied HBCO to the nape and edges.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 4, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> Applied HBCO to the nape and edges.



Rozlewis, have you tried jbco and does hbco perform the same, better or worse.


----------



## toaster (Apr 4, 2014)

I always forget to post! But I use the same stuff every night or every other night (TPS Peppermint Pomade). Boringggg. But my hair is growing and retaining so...

I used HV Vatika Frosting, Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator, and BASK Sevenfold Butter on my length yesterday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2014)

Used Mega-Tek and some APB Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 4, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Rozlewis, have you tried jbco and does hbco perform the same, better or worse.



divachyk

Hi. I have not noticed a difference in performance between the two but I just started using the HBCO. I probably need to give it a little more time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 4, 2014)

@Rozlewis

I agree. 

I didn't notice any difference in Performance. 

I still like having the HBCO for 'variety'


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 4, 2014)

I used Oyin Handmade products:HD, BSP, WP( oiled my scalp with Hairveda's grapeseed! Love!! I got to use other stuff; especially the things that do not have a long shelf life.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks IDareT'sHair & Rozlewis


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

Used: Hydratherma Naturals Hair Oil with my DC'er (Steaming)

Not sure what I'll use after my hair dries.  Maybe PALTAS?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 5, 2014)

Will use: Duafe Naturals Amala Hair Frosting

Such a Delightful Product.  Too bad the CS was terrible.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek with a little Komaza Hair Care's Scalp Creme


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 6, 2014)

Used APB's blueberry cheesecake hair creme


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 6, 2014)

Applied: Olive oil to scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 6, 2014)

Applied 
APB - Marshmallow Clouds spray
APB - Ayurvedic Hair Cream Bday Cake
Seal HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 6, 2014)

Last night twisted my hair with donna marie super butter cream and HQS strawberry coconut oil


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 6, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> M&S with CR Almond Jai Twisting Butter and GSO.  Went over the last two inches of the twists with Oyin BSP.



Repeat of this last night.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Apr 6, 2014)

Used SD almond buttercream (forgot how i love love love this stuff), sealed with thenaturalme whipped shea butter.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 6, 2014)

Pre-pooed overnight with Vatika oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 6, 2014)

Tried to tmn aunt cookies moisture cream again. #fail even on dirty hair. 

Used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk and Oyin BSP to put in my marley twists.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 6, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> Tried to tmn aunt cookies moisture cream again. #fail even on dirty hair.
> 
> Used PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk and Oyin BSP to put in my marley twists.



cwmarie, it failed? After what we went through to get our stuff from her?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 6, 2014)

cwmarie said:


> *Tried to tmn aunt cookies moisture cream again. #fail even on dirty hair*.





NaturallyATLPCH said:


> *it failed? After what we went through to get our stuff from her? *



@cwmarie @NaturallyATLPCH

Clawd I'm soooooo glad I got my $76 dollas' back from them folks!


----------



## toaster (Apr 6, 2014)

Can't wait to set my hair tomorrow. It needs to be washed from the sweat, but my oils and butters are keeping it moisturized. 

Used vatika frosting, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter tonight.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

After DCing used Hairveda's shikakai oil, whipped ends and aunt jackies styled. Sealed my ends with nature's blessing


----------



## DoDo (Apr 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> After DCing used Hairveda's shikakai oil, whipped ends and aunt jackies styled. Sealed my ends with nature's blessing



faithVA

I am very interested to know how you feel about Hairveda's Cocasta oil. I have been paying close to attention to it as of late and since you have low-porosity hair your review would mean a lot to me.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 7, 2014)

DoDo said:


> faithVA
> 
> I am very interested to know how you feel about Hairveda's Cocasta oil. I have been paying close to attention to it as of late and since you have low-porosity hair your review would mean a lot to me.



DoDo, I really like it. When I put it on damp  hair it soaks right in and it softens my hair. And it smells wonderful. Right now I'm comparing it to natural oasis softening balm. I haven't decided which one is better yet.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 7, 2014)

Sulfur grease.

Yes, nice n simple as always


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2014)

Mega-Tek and Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 7, 2014)

Used carols daughter black vanilla oil under my dc


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 7, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> cwmarie, it failed? After what we went through to get our stuff from her?



NaturallyATLPCH that cream is getting trashed when I move. Lol I keep forgetting the conditioner is in the fridge. So I haven't touched it yet.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 7, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani Butter and CD Tui Oil Spray on damp hair for a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 7, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## toaster (Apr 7, 2014)

I had an unintentionally long prepoo with HV Vatika Frosting under my HotHead today. I also put some Frosting over my DC to steam.

Will use It's a 10 leave in to set, and will massage scalp with TPS peppermint pomade afterwards.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Apr 7, 2014)

Misted with AVJ and sealed with MD argan blend

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 7, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration liquid gold something and SSI seyani butter to twist my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 8, 2014)

Used HV Vatika as a prepoo/HOT, and under my DC. Used Oyin Hair Dew to moisturize, HV Vatika to seal length, Liquid Gold Whipped Marshmallow on ends.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 8, 2014)

Sealed with Oyin BSP last night and this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2014)

Used: PALTAS & Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 8, 2014)

Used a little Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil & M-Tek


----------



## jenn132013 (Apr 8, 2014)

did anyone use this before?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





beautiful textures moisture butter whipped curl creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 9, 2014)

Spritzed with CD Tui Spray, sealed with SSI Seyani Butter, then styled with SSI Papaya Curly Souffle.


----------



## ronie (Apr 9, 2014)

Been spritzing with plain distilled water and sealing with thenaturalme whipped Shea butter. My hair is really loving this.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Apr 9, 2014)

natural oasis grease (mixed with sulfur) put on my scalp last night. lco method with claudies & komaza products and sealed with my oil mixture yesterday & today.


----------



## toaster (Apr 9, 2014)

Well I ended up setting my hair with my deep conditioner and gel, so my hair is ridiculously soft (and only half-dried so my hair isn't really "set")

Either way, I've still been using Vatika Frosting, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK sevenfold butter to moisturize my hair at night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2014)

Used a Little BBD Stretch & a Little Mega-Tek.

Will probably massage in a little Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil this evening.


----------



## ronie (Apr 10, 2014)

Plain water to moisturize, sealed with the naturalize whipped Shea butter yesterday. This morning I really didn't need anything, but I've been my hair out everyday the past week and a half. For good measure I very lightly spritzed with some water, put the hair in 4 big twist and hit my bed. My hair has been so shiny and moist that I don't even want to wash this weekend. But of course I won't be that foolish, lol. 
I think it really needed that Claudie normalizing DC I did 2 weeks ago. I was driving home this morning, and I looked at my hair in the rear view mirror as the sun hit my face. It looks so dark and shiny. I remember looking at it a few weeks back (was testing out my cone filled products and air drying), and it looked so grey, dull, and dry.  I love the feel of cones in my hair though, so I have to find a balance.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 10, 2014)

A coconut-avocado oil soak last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 10, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 10, 2014)

I made a detangling spritz with marshmallow root tea, CJ smoothing lotion, and my coconut oil mix. My hair is soo fluffy and soft. Times like this I love my natural hair/new growth.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 11, 2014)

After air drying I used Hairveda's whipped ends and hazelnut oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 11, 2014)

Used Annabelle perfect blends Cookie dough spray and butta this morning.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 11, 2014)

Soultanicals' Knot Sauce (loving it) Yep! Yep! Sprayed my hair with some juices n berries, applied my oil mix,  and brought on the sauce. BAM! I'm loving the outcome and my curly fro.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Used :Hydratherma Naturals Oil with my DC'er (under Steamer)

After my Hair Dries, I'm not sure?


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 11, 2014)

Massaging scalp tonight with Mizani H20 Intense Night-time Treatment


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Rozlewis said:


> *Massaging scalp tonight with Mizani H20 Intense Night-time Treatment*



Rozlewis

 Sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 11, 2014)

Used: Hairitage Hydrations Pink Berry Mimosa (pre-drama)


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 11, 2014)

Used up a jar of Pura body cupuacu butter. Love this thing


----------



## MrsMe (Apr 11, 2014)

I keep forgetting to check in. I just asked Hair Pouss Plus and Emu oil to my scalp. I'm hanging upside down now.

Sent from my phone...typos and autocorrect galore


----------



## toaster (Apr 11, 2014)

Having a group sleepover at a friends house. My friends texted me and told me not to forget to do my night time routine and bring my bonnet. I used to be embarrassed to being my bonnet out in public but no one thinks it's a big deal. 

Anyway, I used vatika frosting, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter on my ends.

The bask butter is a lot heavier than the SSI seyani butter, but it emulsifies into a nice oil consistency. I love it.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 12, 2014)

I used Twin-Lab Na-PCA as my liquid spritz and APB hair and body butter in pumpkin spice to seal. My fiance* loves* the smell...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2014)

Used: Komaza Hair Care's Scalp Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 12, 2014)

Used a few drops of Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2014)

Massaged in: Gingko Jojoba Hair Rx

@Brownie518 this is the closest thing I've found (so far) to IPN's Root Food/Tealightful Shine


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 13, 2014)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in
Added APB butter cream to ends
Sealed with HH carrot cake frosting


----------



## ronie (Apr 13, 2014)

Used keravada fenugreek oil to prepoo, SD WGBC as leave in and sealed with the naturalme whipped Shea butter.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 13, 2014)

Going to use Giovanni vitapro leave in, my SSI defrizzer, and SD wheat germ.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 13, 2014)

Please count me in 

Creams: AIA double butter cream, CURLS milkshake

Oils: EVOO (loooove California Olive branch), coconut oil from Coco'mon by Ziggy Marley, Hot Six oil, JBCO

Essential Oils (all now brand): Orange, Lavender/Tea Tree, Peppermint

Butter: Shea butter from Agbanga market

DIY Regrowth edges mix: Shea butter, Jbco, few drops peppermint oil 
Applied nightly


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Using Vatika Frosting with both my protein prepoo and moisture steam today.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 13, 2014)

I used HTN Follicle Mist and JBCO mixture on cornrows this AM.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 13, 2014)

sugarplum

Welcome Ms. Lady!  

Glad to have you in our Challenge


:welcome3:


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 13, 2014)

Pre pooing under this wig with vatika oil then I am Finna henna!


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 13, 2014)

Used APB Hair Pudding as my leave in. Love it, it works great on wet and dry hair.


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 13, 2014)

Moisturized with
Shea moisture extra moisture detangler
Pbn sapote hair lotion
Sd wheat germ butter conditioner

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Apr 13, 2014)

Scrunched out the crunch of my set with Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator and BASK Sevenfold Butter.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 13, 2014)

Prepooing with grapeseed oil and Shescentit's Avocado conditioner.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 14, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> Prepooing with grapeseed oil and Shescentit's Avocado conditioner.





Washed out my conditioner, washed my hair, applied Hairveda's Cocasta shikakai hair oil (hair is super soft, applied Curl Junkie Rehab(dancing in the streets..revisit..loving it) and sealed with Hairveda's almond glaze(just used up my first jar; awesome).


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oil rinsed with Grapeseed oil yesterday after a heated DC session and ACV rinse. Really love how it defines my curls.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Apr 14, 2014)

Refreshed with APB's Ayuredic Hair Creme in Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 14, 2014)

Used: Gingko Jojoba Hair Butter


----------



## divachyk (Apr 14, 2014)

Sealed with a blend of avocado, gleau and buriti oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 14, 2014)

Will spritz with my tea/conditioner/oil mix and use my jbco oil mix on my scalp and ends. Will probably put my  ORS scalp protector on my ends as well so its one less step to do on relaxer day

ETA: will use CHI silk infusion on my ends instead.


----------



## toaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Starting my plain coconut oil vs. HV Vatika Frosting experiment. It will continue until Mother's Day. My first impressions are that I forgot how coconuty coconut oil smells, but the smooth texture is different and (possibly) better than Vatika Frosting. I'll keep this thread updated.

Used coconut oil, Entwine butter cream, and BASK sevenfold butter on my length today.

Skipping sulfur use this week as I accidentally scratched my scalp and I have a sore.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

LCO'd with Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk, Luscious, and GSO!


----------



## DoDo (Apr 15, 2014)

Set my bantu knot out for tomorrow using LCOB:

L: APB's leave in spray in pumpkin spice

C: APB's Ayurvedic Hair Creme in pumpkin spice

O: My extra virgin avocado oil

B: APB's Hair and Body Butter in pumpkin spice


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 15, 2014)

DoDo 

When are you going to switch to spring/summer scents from your fall/winter pumpkin spice?  Or, do you rock ps all year long?


----------



## DoDo (Apr 15, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> When are you going to switch to spring/summer scents from your fall/winter pumpkin spice?  Or, do you rock ps all year long?



MileHighDiva

I don't believe in rocking what everyone else is wearing based on season, so I will rock pumpkin spice till I am tired of it then switch to whatever else catches my fancy. It's the same way that I rock cooler toned colors all year round though they are not the 'fashion' all year round.

I like to stand out .


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 15, 2014)

Used APB Buttercream leave in spray, hair cream, and butter on ends. A little Vatika Frosting on length.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## ronie (Apr 15, 2014)

Spritz my hair with a little water. 
Moisturized with PBN murumuru moisture milk. 
Sealed with some raw unscented Shea butter. 
I find my hair stays better mosuturized with water, cream and a butter or just cream and a butter.  Last week I experimented with plain water and a butter. At first it felt great, but I find I had severe rebound drying from that. My hair would feel super soft the first day then the next day it will be like straw, just dry, dry, dry. Usually even if I don't moisturize in 2-3 days, it will feel ok. It wouldn't be soft and supple, but I could still work with it. My hair ain't about that water and oil life for moisture.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 15, 2014)

Applied APB Cookie Dough Spray
Sealed w/ APB Ayurvedic Birthday Cake Cream


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 15, 2014)

ronie said:


> Spritz my hair with a little water.
> Moisturized with PBN murumuru moisture milk.
> Sealed with some raw unscented Shea butter.
> I find my hair stays better mosuturized with water, cream and a butter or just cream and a butter. * Last week I experimented with plain water and a butter. At first it felt great, but I find I had severe rebound drying from that. *My hair would feel super soft the first day then the next day it will be like straw, just dry, dry, dry. Usually even if I don't moisturize in 2-3 days, it will feel ok. It wouldn't be soft and supple, but I could still work with it. My hair ain't about that water and oil life for moisture.



Same here. I need to have a cream/lotion. My hair doesn't play that water and oil mess.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 15, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Set my bantu knot out for tomorrow using LCOB:
> 
> L: APB's leave in spray in pumpkin spice
> 
> ...



DoDo I need some more of that Pumpkin Spice in my life. That was the first scent I tried and it's still my fav.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2014)

ronie

I Agree.  

Very Good Observation.  

Same for me (and I'm relaxed) I need a Crème or Lotion to accompany my Butter or Oil and Spritz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2014)

Used:
Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 15, 2014)

Last night used APB cookie dough hair spray and hairitage hydration caramel frappe


----------



## faithVA (Apr 15, 2014)

It was wash day yesterday. Used Nature's Blessing on my crown and ends. Used Hairveda Shikakai after my leave-in. I like the Shikakai, I think it works better for me on dry hair though. I think the Natural Oasis softening balm works better for me on wash day.

I think I will hold onto both of these right now and try some other oils in my stash.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 15, 2014)

ronie IDareT'sHair Froreal3

I have observed the same thing in my hair. When using just water and oil/butter my hair is dry and stiff by the end of day 2. Using a cream and butter can maintain moisture for even up to a week at times  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 15, 2014)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade (w/Sulfur)


----------



## divachyk (Apr 15, 2014)

DoDo IDareT'sHair Froreal3 ronie, I echo the same. I get extreme rebound drying when using water. I definitely have to layer other products along with it to make my hair feel halfway decent. I sometimes feel my hair does better if I eliminate water spritzing altogether and just go straight to cream / oil combo. 

The odd thing is: water, oil, cream works great on wash day. I have no idea why I can't make it work throughout the week. I suppose, on wash day my hair loves it because it's soaking wet when I apply the oil vs. lightly misted. Seeing how I have low porosity hair, lightly spritzing isn't really moisturizing my hair, thus the oil seals out the cream.

That's a lot of rambling but that's my logic anyway.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 15, 2014)

Just based my scalp with ORS scalp protector.


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 15, 2014)

Applied TPS Rosemary pomade to scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 15, 2014)

Sprayed APB cookie dough spritz 
Applied APB caramel crunch pudding
Sealed with Safflower Oil


----------



## ronie (Apr 15, 2014)

DoDo Divachick Froreal3 IDareT'sHair
From relaxed to natural, from lopo to hipo, same results huh? Ain't that something. I wonder what the common denominator is? 
Thank God we know what works.


----------



## toaster (Apr 15, 2014)

My coconut oil jar is now for hair and body. Ran out of my usual lotion (Camille rose sun missed body butter) so I used the coconut oil instead. Very moisturizing and the smell went away after 5 minutes. I think the Vatika Frosting would probably do the same thing, but having to pay for it to be shipped and the size of the jar would make me nervous about using it for more than one purpose.

Coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold on my length.

I ordered an 8oz entwine butter cream and instead received two 4oz jars. I don't know if they even have an 8oz jar, but if not, it should be advertised that there's a discount for buying to 4 oz jars. I know it's the same amount of product, but I feel like it's misleading.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 16, 2014)

APB leave in spray and ayurvedic hair creme in pumpkin spice, my avocado oil, and APB pumpkin pie hair and body butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2014)

Using: Sweet Sunnah's Gingko Jojoba Hair Butter from here:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...W4Ac4W30fz9yVXgz4L-gOYw&bvm=bv.64764171,d.aWw


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 16, 2014)

Been massaging my scalp with sulfur oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 16, 2014)

Forgot I was in this challenge, again .  Last night used APB Leave-in spray, BM Luscious Balanced Moisturizer, and sealed with BM Oil Moisturizer.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 16, 2014)

divachyk said:


> DoDo IDareT'sHair Froreal3 ronie, I echo the same. I get extreme rebound drying when using water. I definitely have to layer other products along with it to make my hair feel halfway decent. I sometimes feel my hair does better if I eliminate water spritzing altogether and just go straight to cream / oil combo.
> 
> The odd thing is: water, oil, cream works great on wash day. I have no idea why I can't make it work throughout the week. I suppose, on wash day my hair loves it because it's soaking wet when I apply the oil vs. lightly misted. Seeing how I have low porosity hair, lightly spritzing isn't really moisturizing my hair, thus the oil seals out the cream.
> 
> That's a lot of rambling but that's my logic anyway.



I've been playing around with this and my hair doesn't like to be spritzed with water or usually even tea.  I've been playing around with the ph of things and dropping the ph of water and tea using just a few drops of ACV. My hair has been reacting much better. I have also been able to use AVG if I mix it with water to bring its ph up to a 5 or 6. It looks like after my final rinse I need to keep my products in a ph range of 4.5 to 6 and my hair does fine.


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 16, 2014)

Last night was wash day... On wet hair I used almond oil then applied APB spray leave in and the leave in pudding next I layered the Ayurvedic cream and sealed with my honey child honey hair cream... My hair feels so plush moist silky and soft!


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 16, 2014)

DoDo divachyk IDareT'sHair Froreal3 ronie faithVA

I'll chime in on the discussion - natural, I believe normal or high porosity, though sometimes it act like its low porosity  

Water spritz dried me out too. At first it will feel great, but by the next day, crunch, crunch, crackle, crackle.  I tried to do a bootleg Q-Redew and steam with my Huetiful steamer face attachment, same crunch, same crackle (saves me from buying QR )  AVJ spritz does my hair right, so I've been using that then moisturize & seal.  Soultanicals Sorrell seems to be ok, and right now I'm trying APB spritz to see how my hair feels. But no dice on water.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ya'll mind if I join?  I've been lurking for about 3-months now lol.  

Okay, so the oils I'm using so far are: 
Olive, Coconut, APB Hair Tonic

My essential oils are: 
Rosemary, and Peppermint

Pomade of Choice: Almond Glaze 
Hair Butter:  NaturallyAmari Heavenly Curls


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, I need to clarify -  I don't and haven't used water.  

I mean I use a Spritz of some sort.  

But I still need to use a Crème, Lotion or Butter along with the Spritz.


----------



## DarkJoy (Apr 16, 2014)

Gonna co-wash and not sure what to use tonight.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 16, 2014)

Refreshed my braid out with Anabelle's Pumpkin Pie Hair and Body Butter and a dab of extra virgin avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 16, 2014)

Doing an overnight "Soak" with b.a.s.k. Beauty's Apple Sorghum Pre-Rx.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 17, 2014)

Applied a dab or two of APB pumpkin pie hair and butter for the night. Apb is retaining moisture exceptionally well. I wondered to myself if I should even add more .


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 17, 2014)

Sprayed APB Leave-in on my hands and smoothed over hair.  Did not want to disrupt my style


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 17, 2014)

Sprayed APB cookie dough leave in and used hairitage hydration caramel frappe on my twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

Used: Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc Hair Oil with my Leave-In.

After my hair dries, probably APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème.


----------



## ronie (Apr 17, 2014)

Use SD WGBC as my leave in last night then braided my hair with thenaturalme whipped Shea butter.  Washed and DCd my hair in preparation for twist extensions tomorrow. My hair is now airdrying in braids. Hopefully they will be stretched enough, so they won't need to blow it out.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 17, 2014)

I posted this on "Hair Butter" thread:

i swear by agbanga karite. i have ordered shea butter and african black soap for years now. i have ordered shea butter from other sites and they just don't compare. i buy it by the pounds so i never run out. I use this for hair & body and for sealing.

i just made a whipped shea butter with it last night that consisted of the following:

1/2 cup Aloe Vera Gel
8oz Shea Butter
4oz coconut oil
2tbs. JBCO
2tbs. Hot Six oil (the recipe called for Jojoba oil but i didn't have any)
*optional* added NOW Orange essential oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

sugaplum

Hi Ms. SP 

Are you joining this Challenge?


----------



## Golden75 (Apr 17, 2014)

Being lazy -  smoothed on APB spritz again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 17, 2014)

I used a couple 'dabs' of N'Joi CreationS Herbal Hairdressing.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 17, 2014)

Set my hair for the night with APB's pumpkin pie hair and body butter.

 this stuff...


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 17, 2014)

Used APB pear apple cream and sealed with SSI defrizzer. Wrapped my hair up for bed!


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 17, 2014)

Used APB cookie dough leave in spray

Sealed with APB Ayurvedic birthday cake cream

Sealed with HH carrot cake frosting


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 17, 2014)

LCO'd with Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk, Luscious, and GSO.  I'm throwing on my bonnet, because it's time for the Scandal season finale


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> sugaplum
> 
> Hi Ms. SP
> 
> Are you joining this Challenge?



Hello oh yes lol forgot to mention that! Hehehe Yes this challenge is definitely needed for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2014)

sugaplum

Welcome Ms. Lady!

Glad to have you!

Delicious Mix you're sharing with us.  Thanks for the Eye Candy.

Please feel free to share any/many/all of your Oil Creations with us!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2014)

Used: Hairitage Hydrations Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa


----------



## divachyk (Apr 18, 2014)

Overnight soak with KV Fenugreek on scalp and vatika frosting on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2014)

Rubbed a thin layer of Mega-Tek.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 18, 2014)

Wednesday night: Overnight oil soak using Dabur Vatika Oil and Ramtirth Brahmi Oil allover hair and scalp. Placed a plastic cap, plastic bag, and wrapped an old towel over it. Slept on a towel as well, yet I still had an oil leak! Will use a lot less oil next time! Shampooed and conditioned it out Thursday after over 12 hours with Jason Natural Biotin shampoo and conditioner and Silicon Mix Bambu nutritive hair treatment.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh and I applied my homemade herbal oil to my edges, massaged in this morning and wrapped my hair back up. Will apply again tomorrow night.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 19, 2014)

Sprayed APB Cocoa avocado leave in and sealed my ends with APB hibiscus pomegranate creme.


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 19, 2014)

I applied HTN Follicle Mist and jbco mix to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2014)

Will apply a thin layer of Mega-Tek and some type of Oil, Crème or Lotion.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 19, 2014)

I applied my oil mixture and I styled my hair with Shescentit's Papaya Curly Soufflé and their Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting. My hair seem to do well with this combination.

 I'm impressed with their products and this was my first time using these products. I like so far... I won't take my hair down until tomorrow.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 19, 2014)

Liquid gold on my scalp, grapeseed oil on my hair and JBCO with peppermint EO on my ends.  I should be good for the day


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 19, 2014)

Wearing my hair flat ironed so I added a little bit of almond oil to my hair for shine.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello Ladies, 
i have a question. When it's time to wash out the oils, grease, etc. Do You use a sulphate or sulphate free shampoo?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 19, 2014)

After leave in used hairveda shikakai. Oiled my scalp and sealed my ends with natures blessing. Sealed my hair with natural oasis.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Used: Gingko Jojoba Hair Rx


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 20, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil.



sugaplum said:


> Hello Ladies,
> i have a question. When it's time to wash out the oils, grease, etc. Do You use a sulphate or sulphate free shampoo?



I use a sulfate free shampoo and it works well for me. However, I ony use natural products, so I don't have as much extra gunk to get off my scalp and hair.


----------



## gimbap (Apr 20, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> Hello Ladies,
> i have a question. When it's time to wash out the oils, grease, etc. Do You use a sulphate or sulphate free shampoo?


I just bought a sulfate-free clarifying shampoo by Ouidad. It claims to remove product build-up without stripping your hair. I haven't used it yet, but it sounds promising.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Apr 20, 2014)

Put a whole bunch of vatika frosting on my hair now. It had been feeling super dry the past couple of days.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

Hey ladies. Can y'all recommended a medium thick oil? I want something lighter than Castor oil but thicker than say GSO? Or even a natural serum? Or a pre made oil mix?


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Hey ladies. Can y'all recommended a medium thick oil? I want something lighter than Castor oil but thicker than say GSO? Or even a natural serum? Or a pre made oil mix?



Almond, avocado


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

Babygrowth

I like HV's Avosoya Oil or CoCasta.  

Although CoCosta is almost the same weight as CO. Smells like a Dream.

Avosoya is lighter and also smells good.

I also like KeraVada Oils (for the Pre-Mixed)

Annabelle's Oil is good too.

Afroveda also has some nice Pre-Mixed Blends.

I also like BoBeam's Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 20, 2014)

@Babygrowth

ETA: Hydratherma Naturals Growth Oil *very, very nice*
 Koils By Natures Oil
 Marie Dean's Argan Blend & Marie Dean's Baobab Oil Blend
 Brown Butter Beauty's Neem Oil
 Purabody Naturals Brazil Loc and PBN's Sapote Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Beamodel and IDareT'sHair! I forgot all about Almond oil and Avosoya! My top choices are those two!


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 20, 2014)

Spritzed a water aloe Vera juice mix on roots and length then oiled scalp with sulphur jbco oil mix then applied APB Ayurvedic cream to length *this cream leaves my hair so yummy!* and I sealed with happy nappy honey Caramel brûlée <<<I like it as a sealant even tho there was chunks in it :/


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 21, 2014)

After this week's henna session, did a DC, an ACV rinse, and a Grapeseed oil rinse. Then applied homemade leave-in mix and sealed with softee herbal gro. 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2014)

Applied a very thin layer of Mega-Tek on Scalp and BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Puree to length.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 21, 2014)

Saturday prepoo with a hot oil mix of evolution, JBCO, honey and hot six oil. i left this on for 45 minutes. Washed this out with a sulphate shampoo and conditioner. Did quite protective style and Used a leave -in, gel and sealed with Wild growth oil.

Eta: i make it a point to prepoo my hair/scalp with hot oil treatment weekly but don't need to oil my scalp throughout the week. Ends i just slather on the oils/butters.


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 21, 2014)

Oooh let me know how this works for you


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 21, 2014)

Duchess007 Ms. Lady what's in your homemade leave-in? Spill the beans  lol


----------



## jprayze (Apr 21, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Liquid gold on my scalp, grapeseed oil on my hair and JBCO with peppermint EO on my ends. I should be good for the day


 
Today was almost a repeat, but no JBCO this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 21, 2014)

Used: a couple 'drops' of PALTAS.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 21, 2014)

Gonna use oyin hair dew, komaza control frizzy serum and SSI juicy berry buttercream frosting


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 21, 2014)

Applied SSI Coco Cream Leave in & APB Blueberry Leave in spray. 

Sealed with HV Avosoya oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 21, 2014)

Used Shea Moisture Curl and Style Milk. I am away and it was laying around my host's bathroom.


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 21, 2014)

Used hh forest green forest blue on my trouble area and its helped so much!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 21, 2014)

Hello ladies! I'm so random in my oil/pomade use that I just grab something and forget. I know I've been using HV redtea moisturizer.  I tried APB marshmallow ayurvedic that was gift(thanks T) I like the texture of APB it very smooth creamy texture I like butters that aren't filled with water or aloe vera makes a difference for me.


----------



## toaster (Apr 21, 2014)

I haven't been updating but I've been using the same products. The coconut oil is working well for me. I notice I use more of it (when prepooing/conditioning) than I did the Vatika Frosting, but I think that's more of my knowledge that the coconut oil is way cheaper than the Vatika Frosting's overall effectiveness.

Using coconut oil for a quick prepoo and will also use it on top of my DC when I steam.

Will use Entwine Butter Cream and BASK Sevenfold Butter to moisturize/seal my hair after my roller set.


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 21, 2014)

Sealed damp hair with SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm a bit backed up:

Yesterday morning I refreshed my crown with a bit of APB pumpkin spice hair and body butter.

Last night I did an overnight soak with an extra virgin avocado oil and fractionated coconut oil mix.

Tonight I am setting my hair in braids with Oyin Hair Dew, Organix Coconut Water Hydration Oil and sealing with straight avocado butter.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 22, 2014)

On damped hair, I applied jojoba oil and Oyin Hair dew.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 22, 2014)

Quick question: Has anyone every used peanut oil on their hair? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jprayze (Apr 22, 2014)

I started using the Liquid gold bald spot treatment (sulfur based) on a thin spot.  It's a really concentrated version of the regular liquid gold.  Hopefully it will fill in well.  Thankfully it's not noticeable.  I also use it on my edges because I think my edges can always use some help.  I just applied it and little Grapeseed oil on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 22, 2014)

[USER=323597 said:
			
		

> jprayze[/USER];19971501]I started using the Liquid gold bald spot treatment (sulfur based) on a thin spot.  It's a really concentrated version of the regular liquid gold.  Hopefully it will fill in well.  Thankfully it's not noticeable.  I also use it on my edges because I think my edges can always use some help.  I just applied it and little Grapeseed oil on my hair.



Please keep us updated on how it works for you. I would like something for my girlfriend who is experiencing an issue right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2014)

nmartin20

I have not tried Peanut Oil.  Is it suppose to be good in Ceramides?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2014)

Applied a thin Layer of Mega-Tek to Scalp and Pumpkin Puree (BlueRoze Beauty) on Scalp.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> nmartin20  I have not tried Peanut Oil.  Is it suppose to be good in Ceramides?



I'm not sure but I thought it was a good oil. Just wondering.. I was pulling stuff out of my closet and I saw it. I getting ready to make an oil mixture. There's a list somewhere...


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 22, 2014)

32%..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2014)

@nmartin20

32% is good. 

I sure would use it for my Hair.

Even if I was using it on top of my DC'ers to Steam with.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 22, 2014)

Used my APB cocoa and avocado hair lotion to M&S lastnight. My hair feels great. Soft and super shiny. I like it. Sealed with African Pride Growth Oil.


----------



## toaster (Apr 22, 2014)

Used coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter on my hair. 

I noticed I have to use more product than I've been using recently because my hair is getting longer. Very happy with my regimen and these products have been very helpful.


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 22, 2014)

Spritzed my hair with my water/aloe Vera juice mix oiled my scalp with sulphur oil mix then applied APB Ayurvedic cream and sealed with happy nappy honey creme brûlée


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 22, 2014)

Moisturized hair with Soultanicals knot sauce and hh pink mimosa

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 22, 2014)

I spritzed my scalp/cornrows with HTN Follicle Mist. I massaged in jbco as well.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 23, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed with APB cocoa and avocado hair lotion and organix anti breakage oil.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 23, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed braids with Oyin Hair Dew and extra virgin avocado oil.


----------



## ronie (Apr 23, 2014)

Spritzed my hair with APB watermelon leave in
Moisturized with PBN murumuru hair milk
Sealed with Marie dean whipped Shea butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2014)

Will use a few drops of PALTAS Rx


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 23, 2014)

Spritz APB Blueberry Cheesecake leave in 
Applied APB Buttercream Hair Cream
Sealed with Avosoya Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2014)

Using a thin layer of Mega-Tek and some Afroveda Shikakai Hair Oil


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 23, 2014)

Oiling my scalp with Hot Six oil.  This stuff is amazing!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 23, 2014)

Just LCO'd with Bee Mine Deja's Hair Milk, Luscious, and GSO!


----------



## toaster (Apr 23, 2014)

Coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold on my length today.

I've been simplifying my hair regimen and product usage over the past few months. TPS Sulfur Pomade isn't making the cut. My scalp feels great with a weekly shampoo, and I'm not sure I was seeing any extra growth with the sulfur. I liked the pomade but I didn't need the extra step.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 23, 2014)

Sealed with avocado oil on one said and apricot oil on the other. I'm trying to see which one I like the most. 

So far, I can see avocado is smoothing my hair very well.


----------



## knbradley (Apr 23, 2014)

I absolutely love avocado oil, but my hands down favorite is Jamaican Black Castor oil. My hair hasn't delft this healthy in years.

My invention- straight hair w/o heat:   http://youtu.be/snhg2vJvDfo


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2014)

knbradley

This is a "Challenge"  Are you joining?


----------



## ronie (Apr 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
I got 2 generous samples of butters with my Marie dean s order. I ordered the sweet milk conditioning hair mask for my sister. She sent the Shea nilotica East African whipped Shea butter, and the avocado and murumuru butter. 
I love, love the pure Shea butter. The texture is so smooth. It is almost, almost runny. It makes my hair so soft. So I went ahead and ordered the full size of that as it is exactly what I ve been looking for in a while. The last one I got from attaché is a bit hard and it makes it difficult to use. 
The other butter sample got me confused. It is brick hard, but it is advertised as WHIPPED on the website, lol. I wouldn't be able to use it anyways as it has aloe vera oil. So I sent it to my sister along with her deep conditioner.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Please keep us updated on how it works for you. I would like something for my girlfriend who is experiencing an issue right now.


 
I will!  I use it almost every morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2014)

@ronie

I know Girl.  

She really need  to get another Recipe from dem buttas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2014)

Will use a tiny amount of Mega-Tek.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 24, 2014)

Used some APB Buttercream leave in spray with a little HV Vatika yesterday.


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 24, 2014)

Used APB pumpkin spice leave in and SSI juicy berry buttercream frosting


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 24, 2014)

Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic Birthday Cake cream & APB Blueberry Cheesecake spray. 

Sealed with Avocado oil. 

I am not an avid oil user but I am loving avocado oil


----------



## DoDo (Apr 24, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Moisturized and sealed braids with Oyin Hair Dew and extra virgin avocado oil.



Did this again last night. Will do this again this evening.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 24, 2014)

DoDo 

I love that combo. Hair dew and avocado oil. Talk about seriously soft moisturized hair.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 24, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I love that combo. Hair dew and avocado oil. Talk about seriously soft moisturized hair.



Beamodel

I love the combo as well! It has really been helping me to retain moisture. I am glad you like avocado oil too, it further solidifies my belief that our hair likes the same things .

I have tried apricot oil and I think it's nice but avocado oil is better.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 24, 2014)

DoDo

I agree. I just purchased apricot oil but avocado is the bidness. I notice out hair love a ton of the same products. Twinzies


----------



## DoDo (Apr 24, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> I agree. I just purchased apricot oil but avocado is the bidness. I notice out hair love a ton of the same products. *Twinzies*



Beamodel



:reddancer: :reddancer:


----------



## sugaplum (Apr 25, 2014)

Did a baggie method today sealing the ends with WGO. Then came home from work and and did a hot oil treatment mixture of Evoo, hot six oil, and JBCO.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 25, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair Dew, HV Vatika Frosting, Soultanicals Knot Butta on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2014)

Squirted some: Hydratherma Naturals Oil into my Henna (after dye released - right before applying)

Will also Steam with HTN Oil on top of my KBB Luscious Locs

When my Hair Dries - Probably BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Hair Puree


----------



## faithVA (Apr 25, 2014)

On wash day I used Hairveda Shikakai after my leave-in and used Nature's Blessing on my ends. At some point I'm going to try Nature's Blessing on the length of my strand to see how that works.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 26, 2014)

Flat-twisted with extra virgin avocado oil and put off wash day till tomorrow .


----------



## jprayze (Apr 26, 2014)

Used SSI avocado condish with grapeseed oil today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 26, 2014)

Used: N'Joi CreationS Green Tea Hair Butter and a few drops of BoBeam's Hair Rootz Hair Oil (Peppermint).


----------



## NappyNelle (Apr 26, 2014)

Massaged in sulfur oil.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 26, 2014)

Vatika frosting on my scalp for a good massage.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 26, 2014)

Warm olive oil and rosemary oil on my scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 26, 2014)

Moisturized with SD Mocha Milk; sealed with Avocado oil


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Used coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter on my length.

Wash day tomorrow!


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 27, 2014)

APB leave in and creme in tutti frutti sealed with SSI defrizzer.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 27, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Flat-twisted with extra virgin avocado oil and put off wash day till tomorrow .



Doing this again  . I need to wash my hair .


----------



## ronie (Apr 27, 2014)

On wash day I used SD WGBC as a leave in, then twisted with the naturalme Shea butter. I also added a little grapeseed oil to my prepoo/DC. 
Today will moisturize with PBN murumuru hair milk and seal with Marie Dean Shea nilotica butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2014)

Baggying with: 
BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Puree w/BoBeam's Hair Rootz Peppermint Hair Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Apr 27, 2014)

I used JBCO with Rosemary and Dabur Vatika oil in my pre-poo mix.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Apr 27, 2014)

I made a little scalp mixture and will use this as-needed....

rosemary 
lavender 
tea tree
jojoba 
evoo
avocado
vatika frosting (melted it & added to mix)


----------



## toaster (Apr 27, 2014)

Used coconut oil to detangle as a quick prepoo and applied more oil over my conditioner while I steam.

Will use Entwine Butter Cream and Bask Sevenfold Butter after I set my hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Apr 27, 2014)

Used APB Leave In spray and Pudding (Birthday Cake)


----------



## DoDo (Apr 27, 2014)

Used LCO to set my braids:

APB leave in conditioner spray in pumpkin spice

Oyin Hair Dew

Extra Virgin Avocado oil


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 28, 2014)

Applied APB Marshmallow Spray mixed with Avocado oil. Applied APB Buttercream to my ends only and sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Apr 28, 2014)

Finished Darcy's Herbal Spritz Leave In

Wrong thread lol.


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 28, 2014)

I used APB leave in marshmallow cloud and sealed with avocado oil woke up to soft supple hair just like Beamodel raved about!!


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 28, 2014)

Angelbean said:


> I used APB leave in marshmallow cloud and sealed with avocado oil woke up to soft supple hair just like Beamodel raved about!!



Angelbean

I am thrilled you liked it 
I love this combo. Seriously Soft Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 28, 2014)

Used: BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Puree and ED JBCO.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2014)

I just LCO'd with SD WGBC, CDLS and Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar and set in eight Bantu Knots


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

Beamodel since our hair likes the same things....adds marsh cloud to the list. What say you DoDo. We're kinda like hair triplets when it comes to product likes/dislikes.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 28, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Beamodel since our hair likes the same things....adds marsh cloud to the list. What say you DoDo. We're kinda like hair triplets when it comes to product likes/dislikes.



divachyk

Triplets! !

I love the APB leave in conditioner spray. I think it is mostly same difference just a different scent, so while I am still using the spray in pumpkin spice I am sure you will love the spray in marshmallow clouds. She just switches out the pumpkin spice oil for jojoba oil  which is great for styling in my hair. I think you will love it. Beamodel has me wanting to try that next.


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 28, 2014)

Prepoo'd with jbco oil mix; applied APB watermelon leave in, Salerm 21, and will seal with SSI defrizzer.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> divachyk  Triplets! !  I love the APB leave in conditioner spray. I think it is mostly same difference just a different scent, so while I am still using the spray in pumpkin spice I am sure you will love the spray in marshmallow clouds. She just switches out the pumpkin spice oil for jojoba oil  which is great for styling in my hair. I think you will love it. Beamodel has me wanting to try that next.



DoDo divachyk

Yes whoop whoop triplets. Our hair is pretty much loving the same stuff. 

Divachyk I added avocado oil to it and it bumped up the moisture 10 fold lol. I love those sprays with avocado oil. I love the marshmallow cloud scent.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 28, 2014)

Beamodel avocado oil is my homie lover friend. I will do the same whenever I get the spray. How much did you add?


----------



## ronie (Apr 28, 2014)

Divachyck your new avatar pic is beautiful. You are truly the bun queen. Do you have a tutorial on your channel or blog?


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 28, 2014)

Spritzed hair and applied APB leave in pudding and used the Ayurvedic cream on the ends and sealed my ends with kizuri olive shea *so good and silky smooth*


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 29, 2014)

Just DC'd with JOICO moisture recovery hair balm and then moisturized with Hawaiian Silky 14-in-1 and sealed with JBCO.  Wonder how this is going to turn out...


----------



## lovelycurls (Apr 29, 2014)

Spirtzed hair with distilled water mixed with Shea moisture extra moisture detangler
Massage scalp with komaza scalp conditioner 
Sealed with Hairveda Vatika frosting oil

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Apr 29, 2014)

I used coconut oil on ends and APB hair and body butta in pumpkin spice on length to set my hair for the night.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2014)

Using hv red tea moisturizer, also used blue wiz pumpkin(a little thinner than moist butter i like, must have aloe).


----------



## sexypebbly (Apr 29, 2014)

Yesterday used bear fruit hair flowers and fruit leave in with marie dean cherry plum pomade


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2014)

[USER=201322 said:
			
		

> divachyk[/USER];20003387]Beamodel since our hair likes the same things....adds marsh cloud to the list. What say you DoDo. We're kinda like hair triplets when it comes to product likes/dislikes.



I like your hairstyle in your avatar. Really cute


----------



## toaster (Apr 29, 2014)

Finally took my bun down from my Sunday night set. Coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold on my length. Back in a bun.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 29, 2014)

Refreshed with APB leave in conditioner spray in pumpkin spice layered with extra virgin avocado oil and APB Pumpkin Pie Hair and Body Butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 29, 2014)

Doing a Mid-Week Wash:

Will use KV (Irish Moss, Sea Kelp, Spirulina) Oil

And BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Puree or Ynobe's Marshmallow & Hibiscus Leave-In


----------



## divachyk (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you faithVA!


----------



## Rozlewis (Apr 29, 2014)

Massaging scalp with TPS Rosemary pomade.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 29, 2014)

Used APB Buttercream hair cream and HV Vatika Frosting to seal.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 29, 2014)

Applied Oyin's whipped pudding on length and oiled my scalp with Hairveda's almond glaze


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 29, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed with APB cocoa an avocado hair lotion and African Pride maximum growth oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 29, 2014)

Moisturized with APB marshmallow leave in spray. Sealed with avocado oil


----------



## faithVA (Apr 29, 2014)

Just using the same ole stuff week after week, boring (yawn). DCd and used Hairveda Shikakai and Nature's Blessing.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Just using the same ole stuff week after week, boring (yawn). DCd and used Hairveda Shikakai and Nature's Blessing.



Same! I always post about the same products and feel like it's super boring. But it works, so hey!


----------



## myronnie (Apr 30, 2014)

Applied a really small amount of Claudies balancing end insurance to twists
Sealed with sheascentit kiwi kiss (the smell really messed with me today. Might have to give this up).


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not sure why but this week I've been moisturizing in the morning. Anyway, used coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold on my length. Up in a bun.


----------



## curlyTisME (Apr 30, 2014)

The humidity today is crazy! I feel like my ends are dry so I need to M&S with a heavier product tonight. Might use my liv conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

[USER=19928 said:
			
		

> myronnie[/USER];20010603]Applied a really small amount of Claudies balancing end insurance to twists
> Sealed with sheascentit kiwi kiss (the smell really messed with me today. Might have to give this up).



How do you like the end insurance? How long have you been using it? Have you noticed any difference?


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

Forgot to seal last night so sealed my twist this morning with Natural Oasis Shine Balm.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA, I know you didn't ask me but I like the ends assurance. It really makes my ends silky. I'm down to my last corner so I'm selectively using mine but I will def repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Used: BlueRoze Beauty's Okra Curl Quenching Crème and Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

divachyk said:


> faithVA, I know you didn't ask me but I like the ends assurance. It really makes my ends silky. I'm down to my last corner so I'm selectively using mine but I will def repurchase.



I certainly don't mind you answering. I didn't know you were using it. Thanks for letting me know. I will add it to my wish list.  I was looking for something specifically for my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA

I agree.  Claudie's Ends Insurance is great.  Although I use/used it all over.


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> I agree.  Claudie's Ends Insurance is great.  Although I use/used it all over.



Cool. That's good to know. I will be ready for Black Friday


----------



## myronnie (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> How do you like the end insurance? How long have you been using it? Have you noticed any difference?



Sorry faithVA I didn't see this! 
Ive been using the ends insurance since dec. 13. I really like it! I have very little breakage. A little goes a long way and it makes my hair feel moisturized and not greasy. Def one of my fav products but my hair loves protein


----------



## faithVA (Apr 30, 2014)

myronnie said:


> Sorry faithVA I didn't see this!
> Ive been using the ends insurance since dec. 13. I really like it! I have very little breakage. A little goes a long way and it makes my hair feel moisturized and not greasy. Def one of my fav products but my hair loves protein



Yeah I see how you do me myronnie  (jk)

Since 3 ladies have said they love it, I definitely want try it. My ends seem to be porous so they could probably use some protein and I like that it is normalizing.


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 30, 2014)

This morning I Spritzed water on hair and used Eden body works leave in on length and sealed with my mango butter mix


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 30, 2014)

toaster said:


> Finally took my bun down from my Sunday night set. Coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold on my length. Back in a bun.



I have all of these items.. I need to put them to use. I've never used the butter cream or the sevenfold. How are you using the combination. Thanks in advance.


----------



## toaster (Apr 30, 2014)

nmartin20

I apply a nickel size of coconut oil to each half of my hair. I apply a nickel size of the Entwine butter cream to my hair in quarters (I already had a part from forehead to back of head, so I part from ear to ear and moisturize those sections). Then I apply the bask butter (nickel size, maybe less) to the original two halves. 

Does that even make sense? Coconut oil and bask butter applied in two sections, entwine applied in four sections. I like to make sure the inside of my hair is really getting the moisture, and focus the oil and butter on my ends (applying the leftover to my length). 

I love this combo. The oil and butter could be exchanged with your other favorite oils and butters as long as the only product with water in it is the second product applied.


----------



## DoDo (Apr 30, 2014)

Last night:

Set braids with APB leave in spray in pumpkin spice, Oyin hair Dew mixed with a dab of extra virgin avocado oil, and APB Pumpkin Pie Hair and Body butter.


----------



## nmartin20 (Apr 30, 2014)

toaster said:


> nmartin20  I apply a nickel size of coconut oil to each half of my hair. I apply a nickel size of the Entwine butter cream to my hair in quarters (I already had a part from forehead to back of head, so I part from ear to ear and moisturize those sections). Then I apply the bask butter (nickel size, maybe less) to the original two halves.  Does that even make sense? Coconut oil and bask butter applied in two sections, entwine applied in four sections. I like to make sure the inside of my hair is really getting the moisture, and focus the oil and butter on my ends (applying the leftover to my length).  I love this combo. The oil and butter could be exchanged with your other favorite oils and butters as long as the only product with water in it is the second product applied.



Thank you.. I will have to give this a try.


----------



## Beamodel (Apr 30, 2014)

Applied APB marshmallow spray - all over
Applied APB caramel crunch leave in cream on one side and APB Ayurvedic birthday cake on the other side. Sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## divachyk (Apr 30, 2014)

faithVA, my hair has done really with with the balancing ends assurance although it has protein. Never once have my hair felt protein overloaded.


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 30, 2014)

Lightly spritzed with water layers Eden body works leave in with some grapeseed oil and sealed with my mango butter mix...did this earlier this morning...just wanted to m/s again


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 30, 2014)

Used: APB Ayurvedic Crème (in Cookie Dough)


----------



## Babygrowth (Apr 30, 2014)

Used SD WGBC and sealed with SSI defrizzer.


----------



## Jace032000 (Apr 30, 2014)

Roller-set my own hair today…first time EVER! It actually turned out better than what my hair dresser does. For years I feared that I wouldn't be able to do this…so I dished out the $60 week after week to get it done. It took me about an hour and a half to do this and I'm happy to say that I'll be doing this more often! I roller set on freshly washed hair using curl enhancing smoothie and NaturallyAmari's butter and Olive Oil Silk Wrap. It took my hair an entire day to dry but it was worth it. In the future, I think I'll omit the butter…and substitute for coconut oil but I am thoroughly impressed!


----------



## Angelbean (Apr 30, 2014)

Jace032000 said:


> Roller-set my own hair today…first time EVER! It actually turned out better than what my hair dresser does. For years I feared that I wouldn't be able to do this…so I dished out the $60 week after week to get it done. It took me about an hour and a half to do this and I'm happy to say that I'll be doing this more often! I roller set on freshly washed hair using curl enhancing smoothie and NaturallyAmari's butter and Olive Oil Silk Wrap. It took my hair an entire day to dry but it was worth it. In the future, I think I'll omit the butter…and substitute for coconut oil but I am thoroughly impressed!



Oh this came out so nice!!!!! Good job girl I might have to have you come do hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

Used: N'Joi CreationS Green Tea Hair Butter


----------



## sexypebbly (May 1, 2014)

Used bear fruit hair flowers and fruit leave in and marie dean cherry plum pomade


----------



## toaster (May 1, 2014)

Moisturized my hair with coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

Couple dabs of APB Ayurvedic Crème in Cookie Dough and a few drops of Marie Dean Argan Oil Blend.


----------



## myronnie (May 1, 2014)

Has anyone used Darcy's Botanicals Cocoa Bean Whip as a DC? I'm thinking about trying it out..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

@myronnie

Interesting about the DB Whip. 

 I think I might have a 'temporary' replacement for your Kizuri DC'er?

BlueRoze Beauty's Cocoa Rhassoul DC'er.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 1, 2014)

Massaging scalp with MD Jojoba oil.


----------



## myronnie (May 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @myronnie
> 
> Interesting about the DB Whip.
> 
> ...



:O have you tried the bluerozebeauty? I haven't used clay in my DC's since I was relaxed!
I think the DB cocoa whip will be my last experiment to replace the kizuri DC. After that, I think I'm going to use my chemistry skrills to duplicate it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

myronnie

A Poster sent me a sample.  It smells the same.  Looks the same. Consistency feels the same.

I plan to use it tomorrow.  

After careful examination of it, it looks like a Duplicate of sorts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

myronnie

Keep me posted if you decide to duplicate it. 

If BlueRoze Sale is good, you should make that your last attempt to find a replacement.


----------



## myronnie (May 1, 2014)

Hmmm IDareT'sHair That is interesting..I can't wait to hear your experience with it! I like the fact that it has BTMS in it, I think thats what was missing from the SD Chocolate Bliss.

I think I'm definitely going to invest in learning how to make duplicates of products because it would definitely save money and it seems like a fun idea!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2014)

myronnie

Color-wise, Scent-wise, Consistency-wise it 'appears' to be a strong contender for the Kizuri.  

Once I see BlueRoze's Sale M-Day details, I may get a Full-Size of this.

NaturallyATLPCH ChocolateTink

Do either of you have a review for BlueRoze Cacao Rhassoul?


----------



## DoDo (May 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> *Color-wise, Scent-wise, Consistency-wise it 'appears' to be a strong contender for the Kizuri.*
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Hmm...:scratchch

Takes notes .


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (May 1, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> myronnie
> 
> Color-wise, Scent-wise, Consistency-wise it 'appears' to be a strong contender for the Kizuri.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair, I do not!
I haven't tried Blue Roze Beauty's line yet. I've given away some samples but haven't tried anything.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 2, 2014)

coated my entire head with heated dabur coconut oil to be washed out tomorrow


----------



## xu93texas (May 2, 2014)

I'm doing an overnight pre-poo treatment with aloe Vera juice, rice bran oil, jbco w/rosemary, and Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH

Thanks Ms. Lady!


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 2, 2014)

I just re-moisturized my hair by LCO'ing with SD WGBC, CDLS, and Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2014)

Doing an Overnight "Soak" with b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum Pre-Rx


----------



## ChocolateTink (May 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I have yet to try it....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2014)

ChocolateTink

Imma get a Full Size if there is a M-Day Sale.  I have my 'sample' out to use tomorrow mixed with b.a.s.k. YAM.


----------



## ChocolateTink (May 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I will be glad when she decides what kinda sale she is going to have.. I wouldn't mind a good $10 sale like she did before.... I would get her Manuka honey DC (bout 4 of dem thangs)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2014)

ChocolateTink

I can't wait to try the Manuka Honey.  You should convo her and ask her to have a $10 Sale.

I don't want to convo her again. #stalker


----------



## ChocolateTink (May 2, 2014)

I'm going to wait and see what she has to offer.. she posted about a Methi pre-poo at the beginning of the month (April) so I want to see when that will be on the site and then ask for a $10 sale


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2014)

ChocolateTink

I like the way you Strategize Ms.Tink!


----------



## ChocolateTink (May 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair I learned from the best


----------



## Babygrowth (May 2, 2014)

Will use Claudies tea, APB leave in spray,  SD WGBC, SSI defrizzer and maybe some Oyin BSP on my ends.

ETA: decided not to use BSP tonight. Maybe tmrw.


----------



## Beamodel (May 2, 2014)

Washed tonight applied HH soft coconut marshmallows to entire length & APB buttercream hair cream to my ends and sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 2, 2014)

Refreshed my medium twist with Greg juice, hair dew, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, and Anita Grant's hair oils(pretty good stuff; smelled amazing). I pulled my hair back in a bun and I'm done


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Will use: KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil after my Hair Dries


----------



## toaster (May 3, 2014)

Used coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream Hydrator, and BASK Sevenfold on my hair today before my run. A piece of my hair came loose during my run and got soaked while I was at the water fountain. I was to tired to care. Good thing I'll wash a set again on Monday.


----------



## sugaplum (May 3, 2014)

So i tried the baggie method but with Dax coconut grease on the ends. Me no likey  Even thought i shampooed it out with my Pantene Sea Moss Shampoo i just didn't like the feel or heaviness o f the grease in my hair! 

So what i have decided to do is use Nene's leave-in and Hot Six oil on my hair and ends, twisted up my hair into 2 large twists and bobby pin it down. This is simple and works much better for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 3, 2014)

Rotating:
Ynobe's Hibiscus Marshmallow
Darcy Botanicals Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning


----------



## Rozlewis (May 3, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS Peppermint pomade.


----------



## myronnie (May 3, 2014)

Using Claudie's Tea Spritz, maybe some hair dew, then sealing with vatika oil
Will put Claudie's Grandma Louise on scalp


----------



## jprayze (May 4, 2014)

I've been wearing my hair straight for the last week, so I've been using less product to keep my hair from being flat and limp.  Today I will use a small amt of liquid gold and some grapeseed oil on my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2014)

Using: It's Perfectly Natural *discontinued* Root Food.


----------



## sugaplum (May 4, 2014)

Ooooh this sounds heavenly. 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: It's Perfectly Natural *discontinued* Root Food.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 4, 2014)

*Wash Day:* Used APB Buttercream Hair Cream, sealed with HV Vatika Frosting, and APB Buttercream Butter on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (May 4, 2014)

Diluted Oyin Hair Dew mixed with avocado oil. Sprayed it on my new growth. Apply APB Buttercream to ends. 

Very soft delicious smelling hair


----------



## sexypebbly (May 4, 2014)

Gonna prepoo with hair trigger honey dew oil overnight.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 4, 2014)

Massaged scalp with ABP Ayurvedic Hair Oil in Cotton Candy.


----------



## divachyk (May 5, 2014)

Scalp massaged with my oil mix -- evoo, avocado, tea tree, rosemary, lavendar, vatika oil


----------



## Barbara (May 5, 2014)

*To Froreal3:* Sounds yummy to me.


----------



## ronie (May 5, 2014)

Wash day on Thursday night:
SD WGBC leave in, sealed with Marie Dean babassu Shea nilotica butter. 
Sunday: mist with APB watermelon leave in, moisturized with APB aYurvedic cream in cookie dough. It felt as though I did not need a sealant. I went ahead and apply a very light amount of the marie Dean Shea butter all over just to slick my bun back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2014)

Using: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (May 5, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil



Make sure your jbco is always salt free


----------



## lovelycurls (May 5, 2014)

Leave in conditioner after wash - 
TMN banana and avocado daily conditioner
Oiled scalp with oil mix

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 5, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> *Make sure your jbco is always salt free*



lamaria211

 Thank you for the info.  I'm using Sunny Isle Brand (Extra Dark JBCO) 

 The only Ingredient listed is: Ricinus Communis


----------



## toaster (May 5, 2014)

Used coconut oil to detangle before shampooing and on top of my DC.

I've been moisturizing my hair in the morning so I guess after I set I'll just bun it and go to bed.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 5, 2014)

Used Annabelles perfect blends hair and body oil with my dc. Used oyin hair dew and burnt sugar pomade to twist my hair


----------



## NappyNelle (May 5, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani Hair Butter.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 5, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## Beamodel (May 5, 2014)

Applied APB Buttercream Hair Cream to my ends. One Bantu knot and done for the night


----------



## xu93texas (May 5, 2014)

I m&s with SM Extra Moisture Transition milk and rice bran oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (May 6, 2014)

Used APB hibiscus pomegranate creme and sealed with SSI defrizzer.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 6, 2014)

I've been using avocado oil and PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk the whole time in twists. 

I'm almost out of sweet Almond, grapeseed and avocado oil. I've been using the grapeseed for my face and the other two for my scalp. 

I'm also almost out of PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk.  I have a unopened Hair Dew but I need a PBN sale soon!


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2014)

Last night was wash day. I tried sealing my hair with the Nature's Blessing grease instead of the Hairveda Shikakai. I'm not sure how I feel about it yet.  I really need to test this out on a wash day where I have plenty of time to let my hair air dry a bit.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 7, 2014)

Used a mix of SSI Seyani Butter with SSI Brazil Nut Buttercream.


----------



## myronnie (May 7, 2014)

Spritz with Claudies tea and sealed with vatika oil. Planning on henna in a couple days!


----------



## sexypebbly (May 7, 2014)

Last night used oyin hair dew and burnt sugar pomade


----------



## toaster (May 7, 2014)

Used coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold Butter this morning.

Used up a 4 oz Entwine yesterday. Luckily I have two back ups. I usually purchase directly from Entwine if they're having a sale, otherwise I get it from AveYou and use one of their ongoing codes.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 7, 2014)

Used APB leave in and creme in tutti frutti. Sealed with SSI defrizzer.


----------



## xu93texas (May 7, 2014)

I M&S with SM extra-moisture transition milk and SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 7, 2014)

Slathered Hair in b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum Pre-Rx


----------



## DoDo (May 7, 2014)

Refreshed yesterday with the APB spray and the Ayurvedic Hair Creme. Smoothed edges with the APB hair and body butta.

Today overnight soak with babassu oil. I am invesitigating replacing coconut oil with it. For now- I am *really* liking it.


----------



## faithVA (May 8, 2014)

I forgot to seal my hair after wash day  Spritzed last night and baggied. I let it air dry a bit then sealed with NO Shine balm.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 8, 2014)

Gonna spray some olive and peppermint oil on my braids.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 8, 2014)

Refreshed my hair with water, Anita Grant's Monoi de Tahiti oil, and Curl Junkie Rehab...I pulled all of my hair back into a curly ponytail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2014)

Used: Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend (in unscented)


----------



## Froreal3 (May 8, 2014)

Used APB Buttercream Hair cream under some Keravada Fenugreek in Oats & Honey scent. A little MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease on edges and nape. Hair feels nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2014)

Used a few dabs of Mizani Butter Blends Scalp Protect


----------



## Beamodel (May 8, 2014)

Slathered HV Vatika Frosting to my entire length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2014)

Will use MBB Scalp Pre-Rx


----------



## Babygrowth (May 9, 2014)

Pre-pooed with hempseed oil on length and my jbco/Jason's Vitamin E oil mix in my scalp.


----------



## Rozlewis (May 9, 2014)

Pre-pooing overnight with Coffee oil on the scalp and Coconut oil on the length.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 9, 2014)

I washed my hair, applied my henna gloss (over night lazy) deep conditioned with Jessicurl DWT (2hrs) and sit under my steamer (45min) LOVED IT! I applied my oil mixture to my length, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, Belnouvo's Avocado & Shea Hair Milk (leave in) and their CoCo Castor Pudding(styler). Y'all OMG! I was able to detangle with the hair milk and it smiled awesome!! Coco Castor Pudding is very nice and has a good smell as well. It gave my hold soft/medium hold.  I put my hair in several medium twists. BAM!!! This is my first impression of Belnouvo's line and I'm pleased right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2014)

nmartin20

Nice Review on Mr. Bel Nouvo. *thanks*  

Did you also get the Jamaican Black Castor and Haitian Black Castor DC'er?  (I really like that DC'er).

They had an Avocado Hair Mist/Spritz that also got great reviews, but I never see it listed any more.

I've only tried the DC'er and the Peach Pomade (which I never see listed anymore either).erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2014)

Will use: Mizani H20 Night-time Rx (after my Hair dries).


----------



## xu93texas (May 9, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I m&s with SM Extra Moisture Transition milk and rice bran oil.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



This again.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (May 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I can't believe I forgot to tell you that Entwine products smell bad! I'm so sorry. I was excited for you to try them because the butter cream works really well, but they need to do something with the scent. It's not like it's "all natural" or anything.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 10, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> nmartin20  Nice Review on Mr. Bel Nouvo. *thanks*  Did you also get the Jamaican Black Castor and Haitian Black Castor DC'er?  (I really like that DC'er).  They had an Avocado Hair Mist/Spritz that also got great reviews, but I never see it listed any more.  I've only tried the DC'er and the Peach Pomade (which I never see listed anymore either).erplexed



Thank you! I do not have those products, but I do have a deep conditioner.   I do not recall the name but I have not used it yet. That's coming soon.


----------



## jprayze (May 10, 2014)

Applied liquid gold to my scalp yesterday.


----------



## divachyk (May 10, 2014)

Last night I used,
Claudie's scalp elixir to my scalp
Dabur vatika to my length


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> *I can't believe I forgot to tell you that Entwine products smell bad! I'm so sorry. I was excited for you to try them because the butter cream works really well, but they need to do something with the scent.* It's not like it's "all natural" or anything.



@toaster

I was like....Clawdhammercy..._Ms. Toasty_ didn't tell me this stuff Stank.

No worries! 

 Next time I get it, Imma order the Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2014)

Massaged in KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2014)

Used: BlueRozeBeauty's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2014)

I used HV  tea and green tea last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2014)

@Ltown

Hi LT! Happy Mothers Day!

Girl, I'm loving the BlueRoze Beauty Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip


----------



## toaster (May 11, 2014)

Used coconut oil to detangle my hair before my protein prepoo. Will also use coconut oil over my DC when I steam. 

I think plain coconut oil will be a staple and HV Vatika Frosting will be something I buy once or twice a year as a treat. It smells delicious, but coconut oil works so well and is so cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2014)

Used 2 or 3 drops of Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend (unscented)


----------



## divachyk (May 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used 2 or 3 drops of Marie Dean's Argan Oil Blend (unscented)



Is MD due for a sale soon? I love that argan but I'm out. It is by far the best argan I've used! IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 11, 2014)

divachyk

That's a good question.  She should be having some type of Sale Soon. 

I Agree.  I love that Argan Blend.

And the Baobab Blend too.  I want to also try the Jojoba one.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 11, 2014)

Used SD WGB, sealed with KV Oats & Honey, with a little SD MBB on the ends.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 11, 2014)

Used Camille rose moisture butter


----------



## Brownie518 (May 11, 2014)

Used APB Pudding sealed with Nourish Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (May 11, 2014)

Sealed hair with MD Argan Oil and massaged nape with HBCO.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 12, 2014)

Yesterday used carols daughter monoi spray, its a 10 leave in and carols daughter monoi strengthening oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2014)

Used Mizani H20 Night-time Rx


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

Been moisturizing without sealing with Claudie revitalizer balanced quinoa and coffee cream. Not a fan of the smell, but this stuff is moisture/protein perfection in a jar. My hair has been feeling amazing. I wish it didn't make my hair feel so hard and sticky in the winter so I could use it year round.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2014)

ronie

To be on the 'safe side' I always get my stuff unscented.  

However, there are times when I've been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## faithVA (May 12, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Used Camille rose moisture butter



I really need to get some of these. Not sure why they don't sell this in my Target with the rest of the CR products.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2014)

I just oiled my scalp with strong roots and put a baggy on.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 12, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Is MD due for a sale soon? I love that argan but I'm out. It is by far the best argan I've used! IDareT'sHair



I love Argan oil too. I got some from Shea Terra organics and some from Pura d or.


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie  To be on the 'safe side' I always get my stuff unscented.   However, there are times when I've been pleasantly surprised.


IDareT'sHair 
Oh it is "unscented". The natural coffee and earthy smell is what I was talking about, lol. It is not bad or anything, it just isn't pretty. You know I'm not a big fan of coffee. One scent I surely love is deep moisturizing conditioner in orange Popsicle. This conditioner is awesome by the way. I also liked the caramel scent in something else I got. I can't remember, lol. This woman knows how to mix a mean product though, so can't even complain.


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

lamaria211 said:


> I love Argan oil too. I got some from Shea Terra organics and some from Pura d or.


I think Pura Dor is the best Argan oil I ve used, even better than Josie Maran's.The Shea terra had this weird sour smell I didn't care for. I still have a full unused bottle here. Thank god I got them on sale.  I want to try Marie dean next.


----------



## toaster (May 12, 2014)

Used coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold on my hair. This bask butter will not end! I really like it, but I'm ready to get back to my first love SSI seyani butter. Maybe in a month or so.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair, I will never be without Mizani H20. Are you using it as a moisturizer or as a treatment?  
lamaria211 & ronie, I'm not familiar with Pura Dor. Do they offer sales?


----------



## ronie (May 12, 2014)

DivaChyck I've honestly never seen any. The 3 times I have purchased, I paid full price. It could be that I always miss it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2014)

divachyk

A Moisturizing Treatment.  (You said a moisturizer or a treatment).  

So a little of both actually.

I use it on my hair for about a week Post Relaxer.  

To get everything strengthened back up and balanced out.


----------



## xu93texas (May 12, 2014)

I did a pre-poi treatment with EVOO, jbco, Dabur Vatika oil, rice bran oil, aloe Vera juice, and water.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair agreed -- it is a little bit of both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2014)

divachyk

Yep.  Gotta keep that one close.


----------



## divachyk (May 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Yep.  Gotta keep that one close.



Fo' sho'   IDareT'sHair


----------



## Beamodel (May 12, 2014)

Applied avocado, coconut & Meadowsfoam oil to my entire length. 

Super soft hair


----------



## nmartin20 (May 13, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with Hairveda's Herbal Tea cream LOC Method with a mixture of Oyin's  Juices and Berry and  water in my spray bottle, applied BelNouve Avocado and Shea Milk, and curly pudding. I pinned my hair back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2014)

Used: Mizani Night-time H20 Rx


----------



## divachyk (May 13, 2014)

Used an oil blend of various oils that I mixed together on my scalp.


----------



## Smiley79 (May 13, 2014)

Just got my order from The Pomade Shop. I almost forgot how much I love her Peppermint pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 13, 2014)

Used a few drops of: KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (May 13, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani Hair Butter on my ends.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 14, 2014)

Moisturized hair with TMN aunt cookie moisture cream

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2014)

Used: Mizani Night-time H20


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2014)

Will use a few drops:  of KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## Babygrowth (May 14, 2014)

Hair Sorrell, APB pear apple cream, and SSI defrizzer.


----------



## Angelbean (May 14, 2014)

Sprayed hair with water and applied herbal essence split end defense cream...I have been liking this simple combo for mid week moisturizing


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2014)

Used MHC Buttery Soy & KV Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## myronnie (May 16, 2014)

Spritz with claudies tea, moisturized with oyin hair dew on a couple twists in the front


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2014)

Will use:
A few drops of KeraVada's Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil


----------



## faithVA (May 16, 2014)

Starting to simplify. Put the Hairveda Shikakai in my variation of kimmaytube leave-in and then apply it after my gel. This morning I sealed my twist with NO Shine balm. I can't wait to buy some more of her balms. I need to get my stash down


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 16, 2014)

Will Use: HydraThermaNaturals Oil under my DC'er

After my Hair Dries - I'll use KV Coffee Oil & Pumpkin Seed Whip


----------



## Froreal3 (May 16, 2014)

Used APB Buttercream Hair Cream w/a little Keravada Fenugreek to seal.


----------



## divachyk (May 16, 2014)

Claudie's on the scalp
Dabur Vatika on the length


----------



## myronnie (May 17, 2014)

Camille rose ajani balm on my scalp
Vatika oil on ends
Washing in a couple days


----------



## DoDo (May 17, 2014)

Refreshed my hair this morning with APB Pumpkin Hair and Body Butta. Future Mother in Law told me the fragrance, and fragrance oils of any kind in general cause her allergies to act up .


What am I going to do with this hair. I am going to have to go scent free I guess  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 17, 2014)

Used BlueRoze Beauty's Pumpkin Seed Hair Whip and a few drops of KV Kenyan Coffee Hair Oil.


----------



## toaster (May 17, 2014)

Used coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold this morning. Bunned up as usual.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 18, 2014)

Yesterday was wash day: Used APB Buttercream Hair Cream, sealed with HV Vatika & KV Oats & Honey. Used MYHC Sophia's Hair Grease to twist.


----------



## ronie (May 18, 2014)

Wash day: used Keravada fenugreek oil in my prepoo mix, grapeseed oil in my DC, SD WGBC leave in, and Marie dean whipped Shea nilotica to twist.


----------



## sexypebbly (May 18, 2014)

Been using elasta qp Olive oil and mango butter moisturizer and hairitage hydration mango cloud


----------



## nmartin20 (May 18, 2014)

Washed day yesterday: after washing, steaming, and over night deep treatment, I applied my oil mixture, Oyin Hair Dew, burnt sugar pomade, and  whipped pudding. I oiled my scalp with almond glaze.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2014)

Used: Mizani H20 Night-time Rx and a few drops of KV Fenugreek Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 18, 2014)

Used APB Cocoa and Avocado leave in with Darcys sweet cocoa bean whip and sealed with SSI defrizzer. I need a new oil asap because chocolate and fruity does not mix well in my nose! Lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 18, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Used APB Cocoa and Avocado leave in with Darcys sweet cocoa bean whip and sealed with SSI defrizzer. I need a new oil asap *because chocolate and fruity does not mix well in my nose!* Lol.


 
Babygrowth

 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Babygrowth (May 18, 2014)

Lol  I should've got that HTN oil from PT's during that awesome sale. I will buy something soon for sure!

IDareT'sHair


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 18, 2014)

LCO'd with Camille Rose Curl Love, Aloe Whipped Butter Gel, and SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 19, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek and KV's Fenugreek Oil


----------



## toaster (May 19, 2014)

I'll be using coconut oil, thank god I'm natural butter cream, and SSI seyani hair butter until I'm back at home. 

TGIN smells good, and the scent lingers on your hair. I'm not one that has to have good smelling hair, but it will be good for the week.


----------



## divachyk (May 19, 2014)

I am back on my prepooing grind. I had been hit or miss but evco in back in the mix.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 19, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil.


----------



## felic1 (May 19, 2014)

divachyk said:


> I am back on my prepooing grind. I had been hit or miss but evco in back in the mix.



I loved all the pretty colorful pictures . They were lovely anf uplifting. Thank you!!!!


----------



## Brownie518 (May 19, 2014)

Still using APB Leave in spray and pudding, sealing with Nourish


----------



## Angelbean (May 20, 2014)

Last night I lightly spritzed a water/hh scm on roots and length then applied safflower oil on roots and length and used castor oil on ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2014)

Mega-Tek mixed with a few drops of KeraVada's Fenugreek Hair Oil.


----------



## Ltown (May 20, 2014)

Using blue wiz pumpkin whip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 20, 2014)

Used a little M-T & DB's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## DoDo (May 20, 2014)

Used Its a 10 leave in and Oyin Hair Dew to spritz and seal my jumbo twists.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 20, 2014)

DoDo

Which do you like better?  It's a 10 or Redken Anti Snap?

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (May 20, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> Which do you like better?  It's a 10 or Redken Anti Snap?
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

For detangling and moisture It's a 10 is much better. 

However Redken Anti-Snap has ingredients that I look for in _heat protection_, namely: centrimonium chloride and hydrolyzed vegetable protein pg-silanetriol. These are proven to protect against heat damage and the centrimonium chloride actually helps to increase tensile strength when heat is applied to the hair.

For a heat protectant Redken anti-snap is the best I have found while I am really liking It's a 10 as a detangling leave in that adds shine and softness. That is why if I am for instance flat ironing, I would use them both.


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 20, 2014)

DoDo

Thanks for the thorough response.  I guess I'll do a lil' Redken haul next month:
+Anti Snap
+Cleansing Cream
+Extreme Strength Builder Plus

I've never tried Redken, so all of these will be new to me.

ETA: I liked the It's a Ten, the one time that I used it.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (May 20, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with pumpkin seed oil


----------



## ronie (May 21, 2014)

Used claudie quinoa and coffee cream.


----------



## lamaria211 (May 21, 2014)

Baggying with pure Argan oil


----------



## myronnie (May 21, 2014)

Applied pomade shop peppermint pomade to scalp
Yesterday moisturized with oyin hair dew on front and back twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek & BoBeam's Peppermint Hair Rootz Hair Oil


----------



## faithVA (May 21, 2014)

I had a sample of Dax jojoba oil. I thought it was an oil but when I opened it realized it was a pomade. I sealed with it last night. This is probably the first product that has really sealed my hair. I'm going to try a few other things first but if I can find this locally it may become my sealant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used: Mega-Tek & BoBeam's Peppermint Hair Rootz Hair Oil*


 
 Refreshed this & Baggied.


----------



## NappyNelle (May 21, 2014)

Applied QB AOHC on damp hair and braided to air dry.


----------



## nmartin20 (May 22, 2014)

Well tonight, I oiled my scalp with Almond glaze.  Sprayed my hair with a mixture of water and Juices & Berries (great combination), applied my oil mixture on my length, and applied Hair Dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek and It's Perfectly Natural's Root Food.


----------



## xu93texas (May 22, 2014)

I M&S with SM extra moisture transitioning milk and the last of SSI Seyani butter.


----------



## Beamodel (May 22, 2014)

Used Sarenzo Beads Chocolate Butter


----------



## DoDo (May 22, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Used Sarenzo Beads Chocolate Butter



Beamodel

You have that too? Yay! I thought I was weird for not trashing it .

I actually melted it down in the microwave, re-blended it and let it set in the fridge to get rid of the gritty balls in it. I am never buying it again, but I can at least use what I have .


----------



## toaster (May 22, 2014)

I'm going on almost 2 weeks without washing my hair and my hair is super soft and moisturized. I moisturize and seal every day even if my hair doesn't seem to "need" it, so I need to stick with once a week washing.

Today I used coconut oil, TGIN butter cream, and SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## Beamodel (May 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Beamodel  You have that too? Yay! I thought I was weird for not trashing it .  I actually melted it down in the microwave, re-blended it and let it set in the fridge to get rid of the gritty balls in it. I am never buying it again, but I can at least use what I have .



DoDo

Exactly. I will never get anything from them again but yup, I have the butter and love it. I was digging in my stash I don't use and found it. It smells divine too


----------



## ronie (May 22, 2014)

Washed and DC'd ast night, so i used the usual: SD WGBC and marie dean whipped shea nilotica butter. I also added some grapeseed oil to my DC, and keravada fenugreek oil to my prepoo.


----------



## ronie (May 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> For detangling and moisture It's a 10 is much better.
> 
> ...



DoDo thanks for the info. Of course i went looking for the redken, but the ingredients listed on the ulta (partial list) or walgreen (full list) website does not contain the ingredients you mention. Is there a reformulation you know about? Here's the product that came up when i searched
http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod3180037


----------



## divachyk (May 22, 2014)

Used Claudie's Scalp Elixir last night


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 22, 2014)

ronie

Here's the ingredients from the back of a bottle of Redken Extreme Anti Snap that I purchased yesterday.



If you can't read it let me know and I'll type the ingredients for you.  Yes, I love my E-Sistahs.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (May 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie  Here's the ingredients from the back of a bottle of Redken Extreme Anti Snap that I purchased yesterday.  If you can't read it let me know and I'll type the ingredients for you.  Yes, I love my E-Sistahs.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


MileHighDiva 
Thanks sis, I was able to read everything. Where did you purchase yours? I won't order it online; I will have to purchase I store, as I am getting different ingredient listing online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 22, 2014)

Used: DB Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning & BoBeam's Peppermint Oil


----------



## DoDo (May 22, 2014)

ronie said:


> DoDo thanks for the info. Of course i went looking for the redken, but the ingredients listed on the ulta (partial list) or walgreen (full list) website does not contain the ingredients you mention. Is there a reformulation you know about? Here's the product that came up when i searched
> http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod3180037



ronie

I got my bottle from Ricky's in NYC. Those ingredients are listed on the back of my bottle. I got it in the summer of 2013. I don't know why they would have reformulated again since then erplexed?

ETA: 

This is on the back of my bottle. It looks like they didn't reformulate the formula. MileHighDiva I checked up-thread I am glad you got the right one !

INGREDIENTS: AQUA/WATER/EAU, POLYACRYLAMIDE, PHENOXYETHANOL, AMODIMETHICONE, C13-14 ISOPARAFFIN, ISOPROPYL MYRISTATE, PARFUM/FRAGRANCE, LAURETH-7, XYLOSE, HYDROLYZED SOY PROTEIN, TRICDETH-6, HYDROLYZED VEGETABLE PROTEIN PG-PROPYL SILANETRIOL, ARGININE, CITRIC ACID, CETYL ALCOHOL, CENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, BEHENTRIMONIUM METHOSULFATE, BENZYL BENZOATE, QUATERNIUM-33, LIMONENE, LINALOOL, BENZYL ALCOHOL, 2-OLEAMIDO-1, 3-OCTADECANEDIOL


----------



## ronie (May 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> ronie  I got my bottle from Ricky's in NYC. Those ingredients are listed on the back of my bottle. I got it in the summer of 2013. I don't know why they would have reformulated again since then erplexed?



Do you need a license to purchase from Ricky's?


----------



## DoDo (May 22, 2014)

ronie said:


> Do you need a license to purchase from Ricky's?



ronie

No, I just walked in because its a retail establishment. I tried to see if they carry Redken online and they don't .

ETA: Mine may be the reformulation and you may be looking at the old ones online. Mine has the IPN logo on the upper left hand corner. This is not the product I have http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/pro...Id=xlsImpprod3180037&CID=af_10547009_5421430_ .

I have the Redken Extreme Anti-Snap Leave-in Treatment with IPN


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 22, 2014)

ronie 

Drugstore.com has 20% off all of their hair products through Saturday night.  They carry Redken Products.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (May 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie
> 
> Drugstore.com has 20% off all of their hair products through Saturday night.  They carry Redken Products.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



MileHighDiva

They don't have the right one. I really think ronie will have to pick it up on the ground in order to get the right one. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Beamodel (May 22, 2014)

Used HH pink lemon berry mimosa sealed with Sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## DoDo (May 22, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Used HH pink lemon berry mimosa sealed with Sarenzo chocolate butter



I am going to join you Beamodel and use up my sarenzo. This will probably help  me use up some stuff if I use some things up along with you ( I will certainly be using things more often).

I will do a tiny use up the sarenzo challenge .


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> They don't have the right one. I really think ronie will have to pick it up on the ground in order to get the right one. Where did you get yours?



DoDo

I bought mine at Salon Centric on the ground.


----------



## DoDo (May 22, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> I bought mine at Salon Centric on the ground.



MileHighDiva

That makes sense.

ronie

It seems that the new one is available at on the ground salon brand retail establishments. There is also the Redken website. I will go look at ebay to see if any are available there.

ETA: Here is one that is available on Ebay. http://www.ebay.com/itm/REDKEN-ANTI...478649545?pt=US_Hair_Care&hash=item3ce1578ec9

It looks exactly like my bottle but I don't see the ingredients .


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 22, 2014)

DoDo said:


> MileHighDiva
> 
> That makes sense.
> 
> ...



I'm wondering if Ulta, Drugstore.com, etc. just need to update their websites with a current pic and ingredients.  Out of curiosity, tomorrow I'm going to call a local Ulta and JCP Salon to see if they have the updated one in stock.  According to MUA, the reformulation was in 2011.  However, their ingredient listing on MUA doesn't show the cetrimonium chloride.  Now, I agree that it'll probably be best to buy OTG.  I'll update this post, after I call JCP and Ulta.

DoDo ronie


----------



## ronie (May 23, 2014)

DoDo MileHighDiva
Thanks ladies. Y'all the best. I'm at work all night. If I'm not too tired in the morning I will try and stop at my local ulta to check what they have.


----------



## FelaShrine (May 23, 2014)

slathered hair with dabur coconut oil. prepoo for tomorrow


----------



## Angelbean (May 23, 2014)

Spritzed hair with water/hh scm mix and applied safflower oil to length and herbal essence hair milk to ends and sealed with mango butter mix...oh an I oiled scalp a little with castor oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

Massaged in a few drops of Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## lamaria211 (May 23, 2014)

I just got my John Masters organic dry hair nourishing defrizzer and I love it. I just wish it came in a larger size


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

Will massage in Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil after my Hair Dries


----------



## MileHighDiva (May 23, 2014)

ronie DoDo

I just irritated the hayle out of some poor Ulta employee.  She became quite annoyed, but remained professional when I demanded that she read to me the label on the bottle  

For clarification, does it say anything above extreme anti snap? Yes, Redken.  Anything else?  5th Avenue NYC  Okay, let me ask does it have any writing below 5th Avenue NYC?  In a highly agitated voice, interlock protein network.  Thanks!

So, you'll be safe buying it from Ulta.  They need to update their website.  She stated, the only new packaging is the Redken hair sprays and that the rest  products have had the same packaging and labelling for a couple of years.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## felic1 (May 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Massaged in a few drops of Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil



IdareT's Hair   I have some of that! I can use it straight? I use it with deep conditioner. I did this on Wednesday. Straight with no chaser?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 23, 2014)

@felic1

Hey Ms. Lady! 

Yes, @Beamodel and I have been using it straight.

 I think Bea uses some herbs with hers too.


----------



## lovelycurls (May 23, 2014)

Moisturized hair with
SD wheat germ butter conditioner
DB peach kernel hydrating milk

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (May 23, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie DoDo
> 
> I just irritated the hayle out of some poor Ulta employee.  She became quite annoyed, but remained professional when I demanded that she read to me the label on the bottle
> 
> ...



MileHighDiva

You go hard for your lhcf sisters! I respect that .


----------



## Beamodel (May 23, 2014)

Applied pumpkin seed oil to my scalp and length. Applied Sarenzo chocolate butter to my ends


----------



## Beamodel (May 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @felic1  Hey Ms. Lady!  Yes, @Beamodel and I have been using it straight.  I think Bea uses some herbs with hers too.




felic1
IDareT'sHair 

Yes. Like what Idaret'shair said. 

I added saw palmetto herbs to my pumpkin seed oil and I've been applying it to my scalp daily. Nice oil. Absorbs very easy. Don't feel like I have oil on my hair. Just beautiful shiny bouncy hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (May 24, 2014)

Been using Shea Moisture Yucca lotion (dark green label), and sealing with the Shea Moisture Tahitian Noni oil (light green label).


----------



## Rozlewis (May 24, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2014)

Used APB Hair Tonic (Spritz) Hairitage's Sprout and Pumpkin Seed Oil

*L to the C to the O *Baby!


----------



## oneastrocurlie (May 24, 2014)

Finished up my PBN Murumuru Moisture Milk. And I don't have another


----------



## Beamodel (May 24, 2014)

Applied pumpkin seed oil to my scalp again


----------



## ronie (May 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie DoDo  I just irritated the hayle out of some poor Ulta employee.  She became quite annoyed, but remained professional when I demanded that she read to me the label on the bottle   For clarification, does it say anything above extreme anti snap? Yes, Redken.  Anything else?  5th Avenue NYC  Okay, let me ask does it have any writing below 5th Avenue NYC?  In a highly agitated voice, interlock protein network.  Thanks!  So, you'll be safe buying it from Ulta.  They need to update their website.  She stated, the only new packaging is the Redken hair sprays and that the rest  products have had the same packaging and labelling for a couple of years.  Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Lolllll MileHighDiva. I can only imagine the name calling after you hang up, lol. Thanks a million. I had to go see a friend at the hospital, after work yesterday morning. By the time I finally got home (1pm), I just hit the bed until late last night. I have a busy weekend too... No time for shopping, so I'm definitely ordering from online from ulta. Will let you know what I got. 
OAN: used jane Carter's curl defining cream to braid for a braidout tonight. Will take braid down using grapeseed oil.


----------



## xu93texas (May 24, 2014)

I applied JBCO to edges and nape. I m&s with SM Extra Moisture Transition Milk and rice bran oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (May 24, 2014)

Used some Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie and sealed with APB Essential Hair Oil.


----------



## southerncitygirl (May 25, 2014)

still using using natural oasis or g naturals grease mixed with sulfur on my scalp 3-4 times a week. also still using the same oils, claudies creams and db leave-in on the regular.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 25, 2014)

Using CR Almond Jai & Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## toaster (May 25, 2014)

Finally washing my hair later today!! Will use coconut oil to Prepoo and with my deep conditioner while I steam.


----------



## xu93texas (May 25, 2014)

I did a pre-poo treatment overnight with rice bran oil and jbco AVJ and water under a plastic cap.


----------



## ronie (May 27, 2014)

Used claudie quinoa and coffee hair cream without sealing. This combined with the humidity keeps my hair very nice.


----------



## divachyk (May 27, 2014)

Claudie's scalp elixir last night
Claudie's ends assurance on ends this morning


----------



## toaster (May 27, 2014)

Coconut oil, entwine butter cream, and bask sevenfold butter. Every single day (except wash day).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2014)

BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree & Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Oil


----------



## faithVA (May 27, 2014)

Sunday I just wanted to be done with my hair. After rinsing out my conditioner I put on a pomade and gel and twisted. If I could get away with that long term I would. I will experiment with just a pomade and a gel when my hair gets a bit longer. 

Next wash day will compare the Hairveda Shikakai versus the Hairveda Olive Pomade to see if my hair has a preference.


----------



## Beamodel (May 27, 2014)

HH PLBM and Sarenzo Chocolate Butter 
Pumpkin seed oil applied to scalp only


----------



## Brownie518 (May 27, 2014)

Used a little APB Lemon Pound Cake creme, sealed with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## nmartin20 (May 28, 2014)

Washed my hair last night with Hairveda's Amala Cream Rinse, deep conditioned/steamed (45 minutes) with Bee Mine Bee-U-Ti-Ful Conditioner, oiled my scalp with almond glaze, applied DB Pumpkin Seed as a leave in, and styled with DB Tucuma Butter Moisture Whip(the butter is very thick and went on my hair very nicely.. nice smell). I placed my hair in about 10-12 braids...we will see..


----------



## Babygrowth (May 28, 2014)

Used Soultanicals hair sorrell, Salerm 21 and sealed with my SSI defrizzer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2014)

Used:  APB Ayurvedic Crème in Cookie Dough

Will Oil Up at Night and Crème & Spritz in the a.m. since the weather is heating up:heated:


----------



## faithVA (May 28, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with nature's blessing. I like it but ready to be done with it. But I haven't been oiling my scalp regularly. Need to pick up the pace.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 28, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with vitamin E oil, it felt a little tender in the crown.


----------



## ronie (May 28, 2014)

Used claudie balanced quinoa and coffee hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2014)

BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree & KV Fenugreek


----------



## DoDo (May 28, 2014)

Sunday- Refreshed my bun with Qhemet Biologics' Burdock Root Butter Creme and Qhemet Biologics' Olive and Honey Hydrating Balm then sealed with grape seed oil

Monday- Used the Q-redew and Qhemet Biologics Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee to detangle my hair

Last night- Bantu knotted my hair with the Shea Moisture leave in, oil elixir and deep treatment masque.

This morning bunned my hair and had no need to add more moisture. My hair is so soft it is crazy, I think it is the Q-redew. It has my hair feeling like I have been co-washing multiple times a week again. I will definitely pull out the protein my next wash session, that is how soft my hair is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2014)

@DoDo

Nice Post. 

 I can't wait to start back to Cowashing x2 per week.


----------



## DoDo (May 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> Nice Post.
> 
> I can't wait to start back to Cowashing x2 per week.



IDareT'sHair

Co-washing 2x a week feels really good on the scalp . I can't do it though, because I am hair lazy and this thickness makes me even slower to get to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 28, 2014)

DoDo said:


> *It has my hair feeling like I have been co-washing multiple times a week again. *I will definitely pull out the protein my next wash session, that is how soft my hair is.



DoDo

 I misunderstood.


----------



## DoDo (May 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I misunderstood.



IDareT'sHair

Awww! I understand, lol! I had to go back and edit so I understand if it was unclear .


----------



## Jewell (May 28, 2014)

Oiled scalp with mahabhringaraj oil mixed with essential oils and emu oil. Lightly oiled length with amla oil since my scalp completely absorbs the oil mix I use (next day there is no residual oil on my scalp and my hair is not especially oily either, so it isn't distributed throughout hair). <2 nights ago. Will proceed to oil my scalp tonight with a different herbal oil mix (homemade). 

I seriously tried to stop oiling my hair and scalp with natural oils for several weeks, and it just wasn't a good look or feel! My hair and scalp NEED oil. I have dry skin, so the oils are soothing and restorative. Guess I just have that hair and scalp that loves to have oil. I cannot go without it!


----------



## Froreal3 (May 29, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair Dew sealed with APB Essential Hair and Body oil.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 29, 2014)

Yesterday oiled scalp with Eden Bodyworks peppermint tea tree oil. Loved the tingly cool feeling on my scalp. Definitely a keeper specially now that it's getting hot.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 29, 2014)

Went to sleep on my hair so I'm up for a quick moisturizing session. Scalp with coconut oil. Length I'll do the LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 29, 2014)

Used: BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree


----------



## faithVA (May 29, 2014)

Last night I was just piling stuff on my hair. I used up the Hairveda Almond Glaze and used it as a sealant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2014)

BlueRoze Pumpkin Puree and a shot of KV Fenugreek Oil


----------



## curlyTisME (May 30, 2014)

Coconut oil on scalp, jbco on length and ends!


----------



## SweetlyCurly (May 30, 2014)

Oiled scalp with Eden Bodyworks peppermint tea tree oil. So loving this


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 30, 2014)

This evening:

KeraVada Fenugreek Oil and Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean


----------



## Angelbean (May 30, 2014)

Spritzed water on length and applied safflower oil and sealed ends with afroveda cocolatte moisture mask...forgot how much I like that jawn lol


----------



## Angelbean (May 30, 2014)

SweetlyCurly said:


> Oiled scalp with Eden Bodyworks peppermint tea tree oil. So loving this



I LOVE that oil it feels  in the scalp!


----------



## divachyk (May 30, 2014)

Scalp massaged with KV Fenugreek


----------



## Rozlewis (May 31, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2014)

Jewell said:


> *I seriously tried to stop oiling my hair and scalp with natural oils for several weeks, and it just wasn't a good look or feel! My hair and scalp NEED oil. I have dry skin, so the oils are soothing and restorative. Guess I just have that hair and scalp that loves to have oil. I cannot go without it!*


 
Jewell

 I Agree.  I need some type of Oil, Crème, Butter  Cannot go without.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean and a couple drops of KV's Fenugreek Hair Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (May 31, 2014)

Used APB Cookie Dough Hair creme and some KV Fenugreek


----------



## NappyNelle (May 31, 2014)

Added hemp seed oil all over my hair, concentrating on the ends. It's been a long time since I've used it alone.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 1, 2014)

Been using elasta qp mango and Olive butter on my kinky twist


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2014)

Mega-Tek and Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean (mixed)


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 1, 2014)

Shea butter and JBCO mix on my edges and nape.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 1, 2014)

Liquid gold sulfur on my scalp


----------



## faithVA (Jun 1, 2014)

Oiled my scalp with natural oasis. And sealed my hair with ITDF Olive Pomade. It's nice and soft and I like it.


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 1, 2014)

Tonight I will spritz with water and apply safflower oil and seal ends with my homemade mango butter mix


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 1, 2014)

Plan on oiling with rosemary and peppermint oil. I'll add those to jojoba.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 1, 2014)

curlyTisME

Nice Combo!


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 1, 2014)

Applied my pumpkin seed pomade mix to my scalp


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 1, 2014)

M&S with QB BRBC, QB OHHB, and GSO.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 1, 2014)

Moisturized with APB hair creme
Sealed with blend of random oils that I have mixed in a bottle


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 1, 2014)

Tonight, I spritzed my hair with water and juices and berries(combined them together in a spray bottle). I applied Anita Grant's Monoi oil, and my hair dew. I parted my hair in the middle and twisted a big twist on each side. I used Ecostyler on my edges. It's a wrap..it's hot and I'm working out. I must keep my hair up for a couple of days.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 2, 2014)

I did the LOC method using KomazaCare Califia Moisturizing spray, Keracare Essential oil, and SM Extra-moisture transitioning milk.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 2, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek & Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean mixed


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 2, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic hair creme sealed with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 2, 2014)

Applied my pumpkin seed pomade to my scalp


----------



## meka72 (Jun 2, 2014)

Applied LiquidGold sulfur oil to my scalp over APB hair tonic

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2014)

Mega-Tek straight up no chaser.  And a few spritzes of Hairveda's Hydrasilica Tea Spritz


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 3, 2014)

Applied my pumpkin seed pomade last night to my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2014)

Baggying tonight with:

Annabelle's Perfect Blend Hair Tonic
Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Oil
Mega-Tek (scalp only)
LOC!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 3, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 3, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I did the LOC method using KomazaCare Califia Moisturizing spray, Keracare Essential oil, and SM Extra-moisture transitioning milk.  Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Ditto tonight


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 3, 2014)

Used a little APB Ayurvedic creme on my nape..


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 3, 2014)

Brownie518

What 'scent' are you using Ayurvedic Crème in?  I have Marshmallow open.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 3, 2014)

Hemp seed oil to scalp and hair, then added SSI Brazil Nut Buttercream.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 4, 2014)

Last night was wash night. Oiled my scalp with almond glaze, applied hair dew, Shescentit's JBBF, and Papaya Curky Soufflé. I used my hair in twists


----------



## DoDo (Jun 4, 2014)

Yesterday:

Set my hair with EVCO and avocado butter. Put my hair in box braids, will take them out later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 4, 2014)

Light Layer of Mega-Tek


----------



## toaster (Jun 4, 2014)

I've been so busy I've barely had time to post. Every night I still apply coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold Butter to my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 4, 2014)

Cowashing this week. Sealing my hair with ITDF Olive Conditioning Pomade.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 4, 2014)

Used HH Pink Lemon Berry Mimosa. Sealed with Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 4, 2014)

Used Wondergo Sulfur Hair and Scalp Vitalizer after washing Monday on soaking wet hair. Will continue to use it through the month.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 5, 2014)

Massaged JBCO along hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2014)

Mega-Tek.  Spritzed with Annabelle's Hair Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 5, 2014)

Baggying for about an hour with:

Mega-Tek & APB's Hair Tonic (Spritz)


----------



## meka72 (Jun 5, 2014)

Sealed with MHC type 4 hair cream


----------



## DoDo (Jun 6, 2014)

Took down my braids 100% Pure squalane oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Used a M-Tek mixed with M/N & a couple drops of Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 6, 2014)

Hempseed oil on length and bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 6, 2014)

Used KV's Fenugreek Oil on top of my DC'er (Steamed).  

Will probably use Naturelle Grow's Honey Hair Balm after my Hair Dries.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 6, 2014)

Will apply my pumpkin seed pomade to my scalp later tonight


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 6, 2014)

Will moisturize and seal with APB iced carrot cake cream and JBCO.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 7, 2014)

CD Tui oil spray all over twists.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jun 7, 2014)

Used monoi tiare coconut vanilla to scrunch the gel cast


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 8, 2014)

Applied PBN Muru Muru Milk; sealed with Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

Evoo mixed in my DCner
Evco to LOC in leave ins
Jbco to scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2014)

L-O-C & Loaded BayyyBeee!

HV Hydrasilica Tea Spritz
Mega-Tek/MN Mixed
Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil

Baggied!


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 8, 2014)

Presently pre pooing with coconut oil and Camellia seed oil. No clue.what I will seal with after washing


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 8, 2014)

Applied SSI coco cream leave in 
Sealed with avocado oil & Sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 8, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> *Applied SSI coco cream leave in
> Sealed with avocado oil & Sarenzo chocolate butter*



Beamodel

 Sounds


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 8, 2014)

I did an overnight with Trigger

Today I used some APB Ayurvedic Hair creme sealed with HTN Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 8, 2014)

Moisturized with Oyin Hair Dew and sealed with HV Vatika Frosting.  Hair feels and smells good.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 8, 2014)

Scalp massaged with a blend of random oils I mixed together.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2014)

Used: Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Creme


----------



## faithVA (Jun 9, 2014)

Put my hair in a puff with QBRC on Saturday and have been sporting that all weekend. It wasn't feeling too bad but decided to spritz it with HV Hydrasilica Tea Spritz until I can wash it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2014)

Decided to cowash my Hair.  Had a lot of 'stuff' in it/on it.

So, after my Hair dries, I'll decide what I'm going to use?

Not sure but it will be something w/Mega-Tek added in it.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Jun 9, 2014)

Oiled scalp with Eden's peppermint tea tree oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 9, 2014)

Vatika oil on scalp and length.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 9, 2014)

Jojoba oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2014)

APB Ayurvedic in Marshmallow on length
Mega-Tek Mixture on Scalp


----------



## faithVA (Jun 10, 2014)

Sealed hair with Hairveda Shikakai. Oiled scalp with Nature's Blessing.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 10, 2014)

This morning I applied castor oil along my hairline.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 10, 2014)

Used coconut oil to take out my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 10, 2014)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## meka72 (Jun 10, 2014)

I applied LG sulfur growth oil after I sprayed my scalp with APB hair tonic.


----------



## Golden75 (Jun 10, 2014)

Used APB Leave-In spray & SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 10, 2014)

Hemp seed oil on scalp and length.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 10, 2014)

HBCO on nape and edges.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 10, 2014)

Avocado oil on my scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 10, 2014)

wondergro sulfur grease sealed my ends.

jojoba oil for shine and scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2014)

Trying to use up: Ynobe Shop's Hibiscus & Marshmallow Hair Lotion


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 11, 2014)

Last night was wash night, I washed with SMABS, deep conditioned/steamed with NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm Bark(love this stuff/melts tangled away). I applied my oil mixture(good stuff). I styled my hair with Obia's Curl Enhancing Custard and Twist Whip Butter. The custard provides a medium hold and has a good slip to it. It glided on my hair after the twist butter application. The twist butter was thick, creamy, and has a floral scent. Soultanical's Knot Sauce was used as a leave(ongoing hit).  Oh, I oiled my scalp with my almond glaze


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 11, 2014)

Baggying with: Mega-Tek and KeraVada's Fenugreek Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 11, 2014)

Massaging scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 11, 2014)

Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow; sealed with Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 11, 2014)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with rice bran oil,  JBCO, and Dabur vatika oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## meka72 (Jun 11, 2014)

Added my ceramide oil blend to APB hair and scalp treat to seal after moisturizing

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Ltown (Jun 12, 2014)

I've been using alot of different products this week basically grab and go HV red tea, APB mashmallow, HV cocosita oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek/MN on Scalp and APB Ayurvedic Crème (Red Velvet Cake) on Length.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 12, 2014)

Used Claudie's Scalp Elixir last night


----------



## faithVA (Jun 12, 2014)

Sealed my hair with hairveda shikakai and oiled my scalp with nature's blessings. I think I will finish off both of these by the end of the month.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 12, 2014)

I think the liquid gold bald spot treatment is filling in my thin spot.  I'll wait to take pics until I finish the entire bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 12, 2014)

Baggying for a couple hours with: Mega-Tek/BBD Stretch Mix and EVCO


----------



## DoDo (Jun 12, 2014)

The day before yesterday:

Twisted hair with APB leave in spray, Aveeno leave in treatment, APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme, and sealed ends with APB hair and body butta

Yesterday:

Moisturized twists with APB leave in spray, creme, and sealed ends with the hair and body butta.

Sometime today will:

Moisturize twists with APB leave in spray, creme, and sealed ends with the hair and body butta.

*I am still working on finishing up my APB products in the pumpkin spice scent. The line is a definite re-purchase, it has been amazing for moisture, shine, and softness.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 12, 2014)

Cowashed with the APB moisturizing conditioner in strawberry mango (old formulation) still a hit!

Moisturized with the APB cocoa and avocado hair lotion 

Sealed with jojoba oil 

Twisted with APB carrot cake creme

Love her line of products!!


----------



## meka72 (Jun 12, 2014)

Sealed with MHC type 4 hair cream (after experimenting with activator and moisturizer for the first time since the 80s).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 13, 2014)

Used: APB Ayurvedic Hair Crème in Red Velvet Cake

Also: Afroveda's Shikakai Hair Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 14, 2014)

L-KomazaCare Califia Spray
O-KeraCare Oil
C- Shea Moisture Transitioning Milk

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## myronnie (Jun 14, 2014)

Weekly moisturizing
Applied APB ayurvedic creme in birthday cake

Claudies grandma louise pomade on scalp


----------



## DoDo (Jun 14, 2014)

Moisturized twists with APB leave in spray, creme, and sealed ends with the hair and body butta.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2014)

Used: APB Ayurvedic Crème in: Red Velvet Cake and Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 14, 2014)

Spritzed on some APB Hair Tonic with some Ayurvedic hair creme, sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 14, 2014)

Applied APB marshmallow clouds spray. APB Ayurvedic birthday cake cream. Sealed with PSO - pumpkin seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2014)

Used a Mega-Tek Mix on Scalp

Used QB's Aethiopika Butter on Ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 15, 2014)

Prepoo with Vatika and hemp seed oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 15, 2014)

I used apb marshmallow and HV oil this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2014)

Ltown

Hi LT!


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 15, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I think the liquid gold bald spot treatment is filling in my thin spot.  I'll wait to take pics until I finish the entire bottle.



I have it but I am not consistent with it...I am going to apply it more frequently..I am glad your seeing results with it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Used a Mega-Tek Mix on Scalp
> 
> Used QB's Aethiopika Butter on Ends*


 
 Repeat for Tonight.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 16, 2014)

I oiled my scalp with Hairveda's Herbal Tea Cream, sprayed my hair with water/Oyin's Juices n Berries mixture, oil mixture on my length, and applied Obia's Curl Moisture Cream.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 16, 2014)

On wash day sealed my hair with Hairveda Shikakai. This morning oiled my scalp with nature's blessing and spritzed my hair with Hairveda Silica Mist.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 16, 2014)

Massaged jbco on my scalp last night and sealed with avocado oil today


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 16, 2014)

New oils I added to my stash and regimen:
Rosehip seed oil
Emu oil
Real EVOO 
Neroli oil
Marula oil
Evening primrose oil
Dark n lovely sheen sealing nectar


----------



## faithVA (Jun 17, 2014)

Washed last night. Sealed with Hairveda Shikakai. This morning oiled my scalp with nature's blessing and spritzed my hair with Hairveda Silica Mist.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 17, 2014)

This morning I oiled my scalp with neelibrigahdi(indigo


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 17, 2014)

Oops, posted too soon - darn smart phone. This morning I misted my scalp & hair with Oyin Handmade Go Tea. Oiled scalp & hair with neelibrighadi (indigo & other Ayurvedic herbs in sesame base) & hemp oil. Bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Will use: HTN Oil over Naturelle Grow's Slippery Elm DC'er

After my Hair Dries (probably some Mega-Tek concoction)


----------



## Ltown (Jun 17, 2014)

I have been using APB marshmallow cream and HV coco oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> *Oops, posted too soon - darn smart phone. This morning I misted my scalp & hair with Oyin Handmade Go Tea. Oiled scalp & hair with neelibrighadi (indigo & other Ayurvedic herbs in sesame base) & hemp oil. Bunned.*



Bibliophile

 Hi, this is a Challenge.  Are you joining?


----------



## DoDo (Jun 17, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Moisturized twists with APB leave in spray, creme, and sealed ends with the hair and body butta.



Repeated this last night and the night before .

Will repeat for this evening as well . 

I keep forgetting how good my hair feels when I moisturize and seal daily with no exceptions. I am going to keep on going with this .

ETA: I paid special attention to my edges as I feel like I have been neglecting them. I also am practicing cornrowing so I have been cornrowing my twists down after moisturizing. I think I am slowly getting better at cornrowing .


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bibliophile
> 
> Hi, this is a Challenge.  Are you joining?



Yes, I'd like to join. My apologies for just jumping in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 17, 2014)

Bibliophile

Welcome Glad to have You.  :welcome3:

Please come back when you get a chance and give us an idea of some of the things You'll be using.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo mix with conditioner, aloe vera juice, wheat germ oil , EVOO, Vatika oil, and a few drops of rosemary oil under a plastic cap for 45 minutes.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Bibliophile
> 
> Welcome Glad to have You.  :welcome3:
> 
> Please come back when you get a chance and give us an idea of some of the things You'll be using.



Thanks for having me. 
I'll use the following (PJ Paragraph Alert )

GREASE/POMADES - BASK Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm, Nature's Blessings, Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter w/Frankincense & Myrrh, Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food, Wild Woozle Tiare Pomade & Wiseways Herbals Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp Cream

OILS - Baidyanath Majabhrinraj, Darbur Vatika Naturals Herbal hair oil, hemp, Neelibhringadi & Ramtirth Brahmi

CONDITIONERS - Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea Restructurizer, Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner, Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel Conditioner, Oyin Handmade Go Tea & Hair Dew, &  SheaMoisture Coconut & Hibiscus Curl & Shine Conditioner


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 17, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Thanks for having me.
> I'll use the following (PJ Paragraph Alert )
> 
> GREASE/POMADES - BASK Java Bean & Honey Hair Balm, Nature's Blessings, Nubian Heritage Raw Shea Butter w/Frankincense & Myrrh, Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food, Wild Woozle Tiare Pomade & Wiseways Herbals Crowning Glory Hair & Scalp Cream
> ...



First off love your screen name I am a bibliophile too!! And your list looks great I have a few of the things you listed and will add the ones I don't have to my shopping list lol


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 17, 2014)

Used a lil castor oil on my scalp...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2014)

Bibliophile

Very nice List!  

Again Welcome and Happy Oiling.


----------



## krikit96 (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi ladies!  :waving:

I think I would like to join this challenge.  I have oils, grease, pomades, butters, lotions, AND cremes to use up... I'm a total product junky (do we have an emoji for that? Lol)

So are there any specific rules?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2014)

krikit96

Welcome and Glad to have you!  

Just post a list of the products you'll be using and then please come back and post what you are using/used and if possible a mini-review of how it works/worked on your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2014)

@Bibliophile @krikit96

Welcome Ladies thanks for joining us in our last 6 months of the Challenge.

We're glad to have you both.


----------



## krikit96 (Jun 18, 2014)

Welllllll, 

Last night I used hawaiian silky 14n1 to moisturize
I applied jbco to my scalp and coconut oil to my hair... 
I also used the as I am double butter cream... 

My bantu knots have definition for the most part, but I'm touching my hair and it feels kinda hard... I'm gonna hafta reevaluate what I used... also, and as I should have expected all though I dont like it, everything I touch is shiny and greasy like my hands... because I keep touching my hair... erplexed


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 18, 2014)

Misted hair with Aphogee KGT Reconstructor+Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel conditioner mix.
Oiled hair & scalp with Darbur Vatika+Majabhrinraj oil mix. 
Applied Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed moisturizing conditioner to length. Heavy sealed last 4 inches with Tropic Isle JBCO Hair Food.

HAIR STATS: I have natural, dense, coarse, low-porosity/high shrinkage (waist to above shoulder) 4B hair. Live in a high dewpoint & humidity climate with hard (google "karst or sink") water. Lost some density due to illness & treatment. The current strands protein-sensitive. My new strands are not & like to web among the old hair. 
I can use protein sprays without overloading my hair. The ceramides + herbs detangle, condition,protect against UV damage & prevent protein loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2014)

Used my: MN/Mega-Tek Mix (on scalp) and Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil (on length)


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Used Soultanicals Mango Dip to moisturize, Keravada Fenugreek to seal and some Soultanicals Knot Butter to twist.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 18, 2014)

Bibliophile

OT: What kind of books do you read and/or collect?


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 19, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> Bibliophile
> 
> OT: What kind of books do you read and/or collect?


I'm drawn to rarities- fairy tales in their original form (check out Sir Richard Burton's "The Arabian Nights"- not for kids); ancient cookbooks (Apicius); little known pieces of history of people of color (Mrs.Henrietta Lacks & Ghanian King Peggy); books on Ayurveda, herbal medicine & natural skin/haircare.
In college I actually got to hold & read an early edition of Phyllis Wheatley's book of poetry. Had to wear white cotton gloves & everything!  
My favorite author is C.S Lewis. His "On Christianity" is the most eloquent, humble & respectful explanation of the faith I've ever read. 
I grew up on the PBS show "Reading Rainbow" If I ever meet Lavar Burton I'll sqeee like a teenage Justin Bieber fan. :-D
Don't want to hijack the thread...PM me for more. I can type about books all day.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 19, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> I'm drawn to rarities- fairy tales in their original form (check out Sir Richard Burton's "The Arabian Nights"- not for kids); ancient cookbooks (Apicius); little known pieces of history of people of color (Mrs.Henrietta Lacks & Ghanian King Peggy); books on Ayurveda, herbal medicine & natural skin/haircare.
> In college I actually got to *hold & read an early edition of Phyllis Wheatley's book of poetry. *Had to wear white cotton gloves & everything!
> My favorite author is C.S Lewis. His "On Christianity" is the most eloquent, humble & respectful explanation of the faith I've ever read.
> I grew up on the PBS show "Reading Rainbow" If I ever meet Lavar Burton I'll sqeee like a teenage Justin Bieber fan. :-D
> Don't want to hijack the thread...PM me for more. I can type about books all day.



That's cool! Off to Google Apicius.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 19, 2014)

I used my TPS peppermint Growth Foundations and MN on scalp. I M&S with SM Extra Moisture a Transitioning Mulk and KeraCare oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2014)

Used:  M/N & Mega-Tek Mixture


----------



## toaster (Jun 19, 2014)

With my "new" regimen of stretching my hair with twists I throughly soak my hair with Kinky Curly Knot Today and Curling Custard. Once I take my twists down every night I lightly spritz the air around me with water, apply coconut oil, Entwine Butter Cream, and BASK Sevenfold on my length.

I'm almost finished with the BASK, but I have an 8 oz SSI Seyani Butter that will take months to finish, I'm sure.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 19, 2014)

Misted scalp & hair with OH Go Tea. Then applied Ramtirth Brahmi + hemp oil mix.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 19, 2014)

Cowashed last night and sealed with Hairveda Shikakai. Oiled my scalp with nature's blessing. Just my regular routine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2014)

Used Mega-Tek skrait.  And a little Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 19, 2014)

Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow. Sealed with Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 19, 2014)

Oil rinsing tonight.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 19, 2014)

Overnight Prepoo with Darbur Vatika Naturals enriched coconut/neelibrigahdi oil mix+SM Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Shine conditioner.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 20, 2014)

Hemp seed on scalp and castor oil along hairline.


----------



## lamaria211 (Jun 20, 2014)

I just started using my Emu oil. I've only used it on my scalp so far but I plan on trying it out on my hair soon


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 20, 2014)

Applied HV moist 24/7 sealed with avocado oil and Sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## DoDo (Jun 20, 2014)

Last night and the night before: detangled hair with EVCO then re-twisted and  cornrowed the twists to set for the night. I will return with what I am applying this evening.

ETA: Beamodel just reminded me to reintroduce my Sarenzo beads chocolate butter .


----------



## faithVA (Jun 21, 2014)

Same routine, cleansed and sealed with hairveda shikakai. Will oil my scalp in the morning with nature's blessing. Will probably use up both of these this month.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 21, 2014)

Spritzed with CD Tui Spray, massaged scalp with hemp seed oil, then prepped for a braid out with EcoStyler.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Sitting here now with b.a.s.k. Beauty's Apple Sorghum Hair Pre-Rx.

Will probably also use my M/N Mega-Tek Mixture today and some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2014)

Sealed with APB hair/body butta


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

divachyk

Do you have both the Ayurvedic Creme and the Hair & Body Butter? (And the Puddings?)

If so, what differences do you see?


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk  Do you have both the Ayurvedic Creme and the Hair & Body Butter? (And the Puddings?)  If so, what differences do you see?



IDareT'sHair 

I have all if them. I like the Ayurvedic creams the best along with the leave in sprays. Then the puddings. The body butter is nice too but I've had others I like more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> *I have all if them. I like the Ayurvedic creams the best along with the leave in sprays. Then the puddings. The body butter is nice too but I've had others I like more.*



Beamodel

 Thank you Ms. Lady! 

 I'm stuck on the Ayurvedic Crème and the Tonic and the Scalp Rx.

 I haven't ventured out much from those.

 If/when I do a re-up, I will get some of the Puddings & the Leave-Ins.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 21, 2014)

Baggying a few hours with:

Darcy's Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning
Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil
Couple Spritz of LACE Ayurvedic Spritz


----------



## toaster (Jun 21, 2014)

It's time to put my beloved Entwine Butter Cream away. I used it when I was rollersetting regularly to moisturize my hair without reverting it, and it worked wonderfully. Lately I've been setting my hair with twists and wearing a twist out bun during the week. Since I'm not worried about reversion, I can use a moisturizer without cones. Will head to Target tomorrow to see what's available.


----------



## felic1 (Jun 21, 2014)

toaster   Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## toaster (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you felic1!!


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 22, 2014)

Used curls creme brûlée moisturizer and sealed with peppermint olive oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2014)

Used an M/N Mix and APB's Ayurvedic Hair Crème in: Red Velvet Cake


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2014)

toaster said:


> It's time to put my beloved Entwine Butter Cream away. I used it when I was rollersetting regularly to moisturize my hair without reverting it, and it worked wonderfully. Lately I've been setting my hair with twists and wearing a twist out bun during the week. Since I'm not worried about reversion, I can use a moisturizer without cones. Will head to Target tomorrow to see what's available.



Let us know what you find that works.


----------



## toaster (Jun 22, 2014)

I will faithVA! I actually live in Austin, TX and I can order from CurlMart and go pick up from their office with no shipping costs. If I don't find anything on the ground I might go that route.


----------



## ronie (Jun 22, 2014)

Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream in cookie dough. I find this works better without sealing. The first time I used it, I sealed with my Marie Dean Shea butter. My hair was crunchy and hard as a stick by day 2. Since no one took it from me on the exchange forum, trying to use it up different ways. So far so good. 
My hair was dried out by the sauna heat the other day, And it did a good job at restoring softness to it all by itself. 
I gotta remember to use a shower cap in the sauna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 22, 2014)

Used M/N Mega-Tek Mix and a little APB Ayurvedic Creme


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 22, 2014)

Used APB Cookie Dough leave in Pudding sealed with matching butta.

Dced with Keravada oil.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 22, 2014)

Applied HH PLBM and used APB Ayurvedic Birthday Cake cream & Sarenzo Chocolate Butter  on my ends

ETA: I added APB caramel crunch leave in pudding my my length. Talk about soft freakin hair...


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 22, 2014)

Used APB Pudding sealed with KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jun 23, 2014)

Used almond glaze for my scalp, my oil mixture on length, Shescentit's Papaya Soufflé and their Juicy Buttercream as my styler.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 23, 2014)

Scalp massage with peppermint olive oil for 10 minutes. Tingly goodness before bed.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> Do you have both the Ayurvedic Creme and the Hair & Body Butter? (And the Puddings?)
> 
> If so, what differences do you see?



Hi IDareT'sHair, sorry I missed this message. I have the regular hair creme. It's not the ayervedic one. I also have the hair and body butta and the pudding. I haven't used the pudding yet. ETA: IIRC, I inquired how they differed and was told the pudding is heavier than the creme (I think). I will let you know my thoughts when I use the pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2014)

divachyk

Thanks Diva!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 23, 2014)

Using M/N Mega-Tek Mixture


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2014)

I put the Hairveda Shikakai in my mud and also sealed with it yesterday. I will be finished with this bottle this week. I won't repurchase. I have a 16 oz bottle of hazelnut oil to work through. Will need to see how that works.

I melted my nature's blessing grease and turned it up side down to get to the last of it. Not sure if I will repurchase it. I will decide in the fall. I like it but I think I like things that I can put in an applicator bottle.


----------



## gn1g (Jun 23, 2014)

i purchased *BarberShop Aid Alopecia Amazong Hair Growth *grease
this over the weekend, i like it.  It is tingly and has good ingredients.  I wich it didn't have rosemary in it.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 23, 2014)

Pre-pooed overnight with hemp seed oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jun 23, 2014)

Been using APB sweet pumpkin spice leave in and elasta qp on my kinky twist.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 23, 2014)

Scalp massage and oiling tonight. Shea butter on ends.


----------



## DoDo (Jun 23, 2014)

Last night: applied APB leave in, creme, and body butter then cornrowed down my twists for the night.

This morning: Took down cornrows with EVCO.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 23, 2014)

Applied APB marshmallow clouds leave in spray, APB caramel crunch leave in pudding. Sealed with HV Vatika frosting on entire length.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 23, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Overnight Prepoo with Darbur Vatika Naturals enriched coconut/neelibrigahdi oil mix+SM Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Shine conditioner.



Friday:  Used Rosen Centre's cedarwood-lime clarifying shampoo. Conditioned with Vatika virgin olive oil deep conditioning hair mask, moringa oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 23, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Overnight Prepoo with Darbur Vatika Naturals enriched coconut/neelibrigahdi oil mix+SM Coconut Hibiscus Curl & Shine conditioner.



Friday:  Used Rosen Centre's cedarwood-lime clarifying shampoo. Conditioned with Vatika virgin olive oil deep conditioning hair mask, FT Rosemary Repel conditioner+ moringa oil. Final rinse with Tulsi/Kapoor Kachri (Holy Basil/Spiked Ginger Lily) tea + Aubrey Green Tea Finishing Cream Rinse.
Oiled scalp & last 4 inches with Nature's Blessings + WH Crowning Glory Hair & scalp cream. 

Today: Hair is still not dry; low-porosity problems :-\ 
Used Dr. Bronner's Lavender Coconut Organic Hair Cream.


----------



## Duchess007 (Jun 23, 2014)

Cowashed with Spa Haus conditioner, then applied oil mix, then my leave-in. My hair is feeling amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 24, 2014)

Peppermint olive oil massage before bed. Might do a rinse tomorrow and retwist for the rest of the week.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 24, 2014)

Massaged in jbco with/ essential oils.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 24, 2014)

Just moisturized with Mizani H20 Intense.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jun 24, 2014)

Moisturized today with APB Ayurvedic cream in cookie dough.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2014)

Cowashed and did my usual; sealed with HV Shikakai and oiled my scalp with nature's blessing. I swore I was going to use up the HV Shikakai but it was not to be.


----------



## toaster (Jun 24, 2014)

I ended up purchasing the Cantu Naturals Leave In Cream. It's free of silicones, mineral oil, sulfates, and parabens but it's full of other stuff I can't pronounce.

I used it last night along with coconut oil and BASK Sevenfold butter.

My hair feels nice and moisturized this morning. I really liked the Cantu Naturals Curl Cream, so if the Leave In works for me I'll be ecstatic. It was like $6.00 and will last forever because I only use it to moisturize my dry, stretched hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 24, 2014)

Steamed with Ynobe's ayurvedic butter for 1hr as a pre Rx


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 24, 2014)

No rinse, just a good oiling session and massage.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 24, 2014)

Applied APB marshmallow clouds on my new growth. 

Applied APB leave in pudding. 

Sealed with Meadowsfoam oil and HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 24, 2014)

Oiled scalp with castor oil and used hh sprout on my edges...


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 24, 2014)

Misted with OH Go Tea. Oiled scalp & length with majabringraj+Ramtirth brahmi oil mix. Applied WW Herbals Hair and scalp cream to ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 25, 2014)

Baggying now with: 

MN/Mega-Tek on Scalp, LACE Ayurvedic Spritz and some Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Butter and EVCO on ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 25, 2014)

Applied castor oil on hairline and Qhemet AOHC on length.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 25, 2014)

Applied APB marshmallow cloud leave in spray, APB caramel crunch leave in pudding and sealed with HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 25, 2014)

On slightly damp hair sprayed in some APB leave in *marshmallow cloud scent* and sealers with my mango butter mix and for good measure applied hh jar of joe to my edges *that stuff is HG!*


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 25, 2014)

Scalp massage with peppermint olive oil, it's my new favorite before bed treat!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 26, 2014)

Misted hair with OH Go Tea. Applied FT Rosemary Repel conditioner.  Sealed last 4 inches with WWH Crowning Glory hair & scalp cream.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 26, 2014)

Using apb marshmallow this week.


----------



## DoDo (Jun 26, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Last night: applied APB leave in, creme, and body butter then cornrowed down my twists for the night.



I repeated this tonight .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2014)

Using: Ynobe's Hibiscus & Marshmallow Lotion.  Trying to finish this up.  And a little Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 26, 2014)

Finally used up the Hairveda Shikakai. It seemed like a never ending bottle  I used the last of it on my body this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2014)

Used: 

BBD Stretch under the dryer until warm (Product is Heat activated). 

 Will probably follow up with a few drops of Pumpkin Oil.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Jun 26, 2014)

Misted with APB's Blueberry cheese cake LI, sealed with MD's Argan blend and applied APB's cotton candy pudding on top


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 26, 2014)

Baggying................


----------



## DoDo (Jun 26, 2014)

Took my cornrows down this morning with EVCO.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 26, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 26, 2014)

I applied MN/peppermint pomade mixture to scalp.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 27, 2014)

JBCoil on my scalp.


----------



## ronie (Jun 27, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic cream in cookie dough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2014)

Used:

The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek

xu93texas


----------



## DoDo (Jun 27, 2014)

Did an EVCO pre-shampoo soak last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 27, 2014)

Used:
Hydratherma Naturals Oil under my Deep Conditioner

Will use: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek

and QB Butter on ends


----------



## NappyNelle (Jun 27, 2014)

Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on length; concentrating on ends. JBCO along hairline.


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:  The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek  xu93texas



I received the Megatek earlier this week. Right now I'm finishing up my MN and Peppermint Pomade mix .  On July 1 I'll start Megatek/ JBCO / peppermint Pomade mix.  I'll use it for 2 months and switch back and forth. 

Have you had issues with increased shedding with the Megatek?

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Jun 27, 2014)

I massaged in JBCO to scalp.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Angelbean (Jun 28, 2014)

Lightly dampened my twists *i took out my sewin after 3 weeks* then Applied aphogee curlific leave in and layerd blue roze beauty vanilla jasmine cream on top and sealed. With my mango butter mix...very moist smooth twists


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 28, 2014)

JBCO on scalp, edges, and nape.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 28, 2014)

Shea Moisture CES and KV Fenugreek to seal.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 28, 2014)

Apricot grease and rosemary oil to seal.


----------



## divachyk (Jun 28, 2014)

Pre-pooing with dabur vatika enriched coconut oil (length) & Claudie's scalp elixir (scalp).


----------



## Rozlewis (Jun 28, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 28, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Misted hair with OH Go Tea. Applied FT Rosemary Repel conditioner.  Sealed last 4 inches with WWH Crowning Glory hair & scalp cream.



Thursday: used Swastik+ Burt's Bees bars on scalp. Cowashed twists with SM Coconut Hibiscus Conditioner. Final rinse with mahabrinraj oil & rose tea. Used OH Hair Dew.

Today: misted hair with distilled H2O/milk+honey Curl Delight Mist. Retwisted front & crown with SM Three Butters Utility Gel Mousse.

The Curl Delight Mist is like a hair milk in a spray bottle. Alone it sat on my low porosity hair. I diluted it with H2O in a separate applicator. Next time I'll use marshmallow or slippery elm tea. It doesn't have slip. The scent reminds me of "icenglass/seamoss"; a shake made with Irish moss, vanilla, anise, cinnamon & sweet cream. The milk+honey line is cone,glycerin, petrochemical & protein-free.

The SM is neither gel nor mousse. It's a serum with light to medium hold. It is concentrated & has lots of slip. My hair dries soft with a natural sheen. The best parts- it's glycerin-free & it has a subtle (vanilla/oakmoss) scent.

Both products are chock full of oils & butters (2nd place after H2O). I don't have to seal my low porosity hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2014)

Using: Taliah Waajid's Medicated Balm mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2014)

xu93texas

Had not seen any inordinate amount of "shedding" using the Mega-Tek mixes.

Please let me know if you do!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2014)

Used a few drops of Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Brownie518 (Jun 29, 2014)

Used some APB Ayurvedic hair creme, sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## spacetygrss (Jun 29, 2014)

Sealed my ens with JBCO.


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 29, 2014)

Moisturized with APB marshmallow leave in spray. HH pink lemon berry mimosa and sealed with HV Vatika oil


----------



## lovelycurls (Jun 29, 2014)

Massaged scalp with komaza scalp conditioner

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2014)

Using Taliah Waajid Medicated Hair Grease mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## krikit96 (Jun 30, 2014)

Purchased some Blue Magic Coconut Hair Conditioner this weekend... 
Used As I Am Double Butter Creme on the length of my hair this weekend
Sealing with coconut oil...


----------



## divachyk (Jun 30, 2014)

Massaged in jbco last night before bed and sealed in my moisturizer with avocado oil this morning.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jun 30, 2014)

Moisturized and sealed this morning. Used peppermint olive oil for the sealing.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jun 30, 2014)

This morning: misted with OH Go Tea. Sealed last 4 inches with BASK Java Bean & Honey smoothing hair balm. My twists are supple with a sparkly sheen. I smell like tiramisu


----------



## naija24 (Jun 30, 2014)

what would people here say about using shea butter as a sealant?


----------



## DarkJoy (Jun 30, 2014)

Love it. Don't need much and gentle shampoo might not wash it all out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2014)

Baggying with:

The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek and Spritzed with LACE Naturals Ayurvedic Hair Spritz


----------



## felic1 (Jun 30, 2014)

Used pumpkin seed oil in my deep conditioner on Saturday.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 1, 2014)

LCO'd with Camille Rose (CR) Curl Love, CR Curlaide, and GSO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2014)

Used: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 1, 2014)

I applied my Peppermint Pomade and MN mixture this AM.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 1, 2014)

Heavily spritzed hair with rose water that has a little argon oil in it
Saturated hair with EVCO mixed with avocado oil and bringraj oil
Sealed with BASK Seven Fold


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2014)

Used: Hydratherma Naturals Oil under Steamer with my DC'er

After my Hair Dried: APB Ayurvedic Creme and Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 1, 2014)

Moisturized with some Oyin Hair Dew and Keravada Fenugreek.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 1, 2014)

Castor & hemp seed oils on scalp and edges.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 1, 2014)

Out of OH Go Tea. LOC with  KnottyBoy Peppermint Cooling Moisture Spray, Neelibhringadi+ hemp oil mix & OH Hair Dew


----------



## toaster (Jul 1, 2014)

Finally finished the bask sevenfold butter. It was nice, but SSI seyani butter is my one true (butter) love. Glad to be back to the fruity smell and whipped texture.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 2, 2014)

Edges: rosewater, avj, argan oil spritz, liquid gold bst, liquid gold green magic
Rest: same spritz, BASK seven fold


----------



## Starbucks (Jul 2, 2014)

Oh I guess I should have asked here instead of posting a new thread.  I'll just copy and paste:

Does anyone know where to get white or ivory shea butter (unrefined) online with a consistent quality? I am getting frustrated with the inconsistent quality. I would like it to be creamy, not hard or dry, but I still want it to be unrefined. I do not prefer yellow shea butter. I ordered ivory shea butter from soapgoods.com but it was dried out to the point it was like hard gray dry bird caca . I had a friend order from atlsmellgood on etsy but they sent the yellow, not sure if they were trying to be slick but I don't want to deal with all that. If anyone buys ivory or white please post where. Thanks!


----------



## Duchess007 (Jul 2, 2014)

Starbucks said:


> Oh I guess I should have asked here instead of posting a new thread.  I'll just copy and paste:
> 
> Does anyone know where to get white or ivory shea butter (unrefined) online with a consistent quality? I am getting frustrated with the inconsistent quality. I would like it to be creamy, not hard or dry, but I still want it to be unrefined. I do not prefer yellow shea butter. I ordered ivory shea butter from soapgoods.com but it was dried out to the point it was like hard gray dry bird caca . I had a friend order from atlsmellgood on etsy but they sent the yellow, not sure if they were trying to be slick but I don't want to deal with all that. If anyone buys ivory or white please post where. Thanks!



http://www.back2africa.com/pure-nat...r-from-africa-16oz-jar-4175.html#.U7SO4GS9Kc0

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2014)

Baggying with:  BBD Stretch Crème & Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2014)

toaster

I thought your Love was Entwine's Hydrator Butter?  

So which one is your real fav?  SSI's Seyani or Entwine's Hydrator?

Or do you love them both the same?


----------



## DoDo (Jul 2, 2014)

Last night plaited my hair in nine braids with EVCO.

This morning took my hair down with Jojoba oil.

Did the same respectively yesterday morning and the night before last.


(I need to keep up with these )


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 2, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Last night plaited my hair in nine braids with EVCO.
> 
> This morning took my hair down with Jojoba oil.
> 
> ...



DoDo 

Can I see the WL braid out?  Purdy Please!


----------



## DoDo (Jul 2, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> DoDo
> 
> Can I see the WL braid out?  Purdy Please!



MileHighDiva

The braid out is not falling at my waist by far, but okay .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 2, 2014)

DoDo

Very Lovely Ms. Dooooo


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 2, 2014)

DoDo

Thank you, lady! I needed some hair porn in my life,   hair as always!  I love the density of your hair!


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 2, 2014)

DoDo

I see you twin  Beautiful hair sis


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 2, 2014)

Moisturized with APB leave in spray (marshmallow clouds) 

Sealed with APB birthday cake Ayurvedic oil


----------



## DoDo (Jul 2, 2014)

MileHighDiva IDareT'sHair Beamodel

My e-sisters always bring a smile to my face  !


----------



## toaster (Jul 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I should have known you would pick up on that. The Entwine Buttercream Hydrator is my love for moisturizing styles that I don't want to revert. It worked perfectly on my rollerset hair. My hair was never dry, breaking, or anything when I used it.

The SSI Seyani Butter is my love for sealing hair. No matter what style I use I put coconut oil, a moisturizer, and a butter on my hair at night before bed. The Entwine was my moisturizer, so I could use both butters together. 

I've just been doing twist-outs lately so I'm less worried about reversion and don't need to use silicones every day, so the Entwine is out. For now. It will make it's way back in during the Fall/Winter months I'm sure.

Maybe you can convo them (entwine) about making an unscented version, because it's fabulous!


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 3, 2014)

Edges: rosewater, avj, argan oil spritz, liquid gold green magic 
Rest: same spritz, BASK seven fold


----------



## myronnie (Jul 3, 2014)

Haven't posted in a while 
Put apb birthday ayurbedic creme on hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2014)

toaster

I have Seyani Butter (I haven't tried it yet).  

So, this ends my curiosity about Entwine's Hydrator (for now)

Nice Review!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek Straight (on scalp)


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 3, 2014)

Last night: Used KB peppermint cooling moisture spray, Ramtirth Brahmi oil & DB Pumpkin Seed Moisturizing Conditioner. Set twists w/ sponge rollers & end papers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2014)

Used: Qhemet Biologics Aethiopika Butter on Ends tonight.


----------



## DoDo (Jul 3, 2014)

Last night: Plaited my hair with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Finishing Elixir

This morning: Took my hair down with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Finishing Elixir


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 3, 2014)

My hair is incredibly soft

Applied APB leave in spray, HH PLBM & Oyin hair dew. 

Lightly sealed with avocado oil and HV Vatika frosting.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 3, 2014)

LCOB'd my flat twist with Camille Rose Curl Love, Curlaide, GSO, and BSP.  All these grease threads has me heavy sealing in the summer


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 4, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> My hair is incredibly soft
> 
> Applied APB leave in spray, HH PLBM & Oyin hair dew.
> 
> Lightly sealed with avocado oil and HV Vatika frosting.



Beamodel that sounds like a great combo. I just used Oyin on my and dd's hair the other day. Hair is so soft. I want to use my APB spray with some Dew...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2014)

Soaking with: b.a.s.k. Apple Sorghum for a few hours.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 4, 2014)

Froreal3

When you combine APB and hair dew, please come back and report. It was wonderful


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 4, 2014)

I got caught in the rain yesterday. Drat! No more corkscrew twists. Today used Vatika + mahabrinraj oil mix & OH Hair Dew. Bunned.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2014)

Used: APB Ayurvedic Crème and a few drops of KeraVada Fenugreek Hair Oil


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 4, 2014)

Used my apricot castor oil grease to seal and put in flexirods.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 4, 2014)

Applied APB sweet pumpkin spice leave in and cucumber papaya hair cream to my kinky twist


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 4, 2014)

Massaged hempseed and castor oils into scalp.


----------



## DoDo (Jul 4, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Last night: Plaited my hair with Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Reconstructive Finishing Elixir



Repeated this last night


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 4, 2014)

Prepoo'd and HOT treatment this morning: KV Super Ego on scalp BASK Apple Sorghum on length  I love this combo. I've learned the trick to making sure your hair is super soft after the HOT/Steam is to detangle a little after you've added the BASK Apple Sorghum. I do this in sections then twist each section up. Then spritz with water generously, put a plastic cap on and then I add a wool cap over it  then sit under the dryer for 20 min. Your hair will be sooo lush after.

Edit to add that you can get similar results using EVCO instead of the BASK


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 5, 2014)

I will be an unofficial member of the challenge. I slept overnight with a plastic cap and Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi oil. Rinsed it out this morning and used it again as part of the LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2014)

Shay72

Welcome and we are Glad to have you Un-Officially Join our Challenge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2014)

Used a Mega-Tek/MN Combo


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 5, 2014)

Used APB leave in spray, Oyin Hair Dew, and twisted with a little HV Almond Glaze.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 5, 2014)

Scalp: LG Hair Growth Oil
Length and Ends: APB Pear Hair Creme, Blueberry Cheese Cake Butter, Natures Blessing Pomade
Edges: LG Green Magic


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 6, 2014)

Hemp seed & CD Tui oil spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2014)

MN/Mega-Tek Combo with a little Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 6, 2014)

Last night: APB PearApple Creme and BASK SevenFold. Didn't use the the APB butter because I think I may be allergic to something in it..was itching last night with the creme as well  hopefully it was something else. Will see with tonight's moisturize and seal..crossing fingers bcz i like the way they make my hair feel.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 6, 2014)

I put Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil in my hair with a plastic cap on top. At some point I will take it  off and get under the steamer.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 6, 2014)

Prepoo with Vatika Enriched coconut + hemp oil mix, food-grade rosewater & Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta conditioner (original formula)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2014)

Used some Haitian Black Castor Oil


----------



## ronie (Jul 6, 2014)

My hair is straight, so I ve been moisturizing with my honey child buttery soy hair creme.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 6, 2014)

Massaged HBCO on nape and edges.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 7, 2014)

SSI Seyani butter on length, concentrating on ends. HH Happy Hemp along hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2014)

Massaged in: Taliah Waajid's Medicated Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 7, 2014)

Last night: APB pear apple Creme and Blueberry cheesecake butter on edges. No itching, woot woot!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 7, 2014)

Will do a quick hot oil for 15-30 minutes, rinse, follow with a cowash. I will be using Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi Oil. It's all right. Nothing spectacular. I like that it comes in a spray bottle so once I'm finished with it I'll continue to use the spray bottle for my other oils.


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 7, 2014)

Used APB Pear Apple Creme, APB Blueberry Cheesecake Butter, and BASK Seven Fold....I really like using an oil or oil-like butter as my final seal.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 7, 2014)

My new growth is getting kinda fierce. Lately I've been applying APB marshmallow leave in spray with APB caramel crunch pudding. 

It's been dramatically been keeping my new growth moisturized. 

I applied APB Ayurvedic blueberry cream to my ends, sealed with avocado oil. 

Yummy soft smell good hair!


----------



## krikit96 (Jul 7, 2014)

Bought Oyin this weekend at Target, it smells HEAVENLY!!!

Moisturized with the Hair Dew and Sealed with the Burnt Sugar Pomade... before bed last night...


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 7, 2014)

Used some shea butter on my scalp Saturday to see how my hair would respond. It's super soft and my scalp feels good. Not greasy at all. I also put some on my ends before I put in my flexirods. My curls came out soft and shiny and my frizzies were also a bit less noticeable. Might be onto something with the shea butter....


----------



## nmartin20 (Jul 7, 2014)

I used my oil mixture on Saturday. I am planning to oil my scalp, apply water, oil mixture, and a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Massaged in: Taliah Waajid's Medicated Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek*


 
This again this evening! (After coming outta my Wig)


----------



## ronie (Jul 7, 2014)

Moisturized with MHC buttery soy hair creme.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 7, 2014)

ronie

I see you really like MHC Buttery Soy!  So Do I Girl!

Loves It!


----------



## ronie (Jul 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ronie  I see you really like MHC Buttery Soy!  So Do I Girl!  Loves It!


IDareT'sHair
Yes I do girl. it's good to be a PJ sometimes, because it is the only product in my stash that fits my hair needs at the moment. 
Soft, moisturized, flowy, shiny hair with a light sweet smell without the reversion. 
After I flat iron my hair I looked at my closet for the perfect moisturizer with the above criteria, and there it was. 
I have the entwine butter too but it stinks, lol.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 7, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Prepoo with Vatika Enriched coconut + hemp oil mix, food-grade rosewater & Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta conditioner (original formula)



Saturday:  Used CON Argan oil shampoo. Tea Rinsed with catnip/hibiscus + rosehip oil. Conditioned with AO Rosa Mosqueta Conditioner.  M&S with SM Coconut Hibiscus Conditioner+ Wild Woozle tiare pomade.

Today: Used mahabrinraj oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 7, 2014)

I M&S with SM extra moisture Transitioning Milk followed by Dabur Vatika oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 7, 2014)

ronie MYHC Buttery Soy...it's amazing on your body too. When I restock (like I'mma store ) I'mma have to cop me some.


----------



## meka72 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sprayed APB hair tonic and hair and scalp treat to my scalp. 

Mixed up some wheat germ oil, sunflower oil, hemp seed oil and a splash of grape seed oil and used that to seal my hair (after moisturizing with DB hair whip and ST kink drink).


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 7, 2014)

Spritzed on a little APB Hair Tonic and used a little bit of Pudding. Sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 7, 2014)

Applied grapeseed oil....my hair has been having a love affair with napa valley grapeseed oil!!


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 7, 2014)

Applied HV Vatika frosting to my entire head. Root to tip.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 8, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> LCOB'd my flat twist with Camille Rose Curl Love, Curlaide, GSO, and BSP.  All these grease threads has me heavy sealing in the summer



Redeux!

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 8, 2014)

Scalp massage: LQ Hair Growth Oil
length and ends: APB Pear Apple Creme and APB blueberry cheesecake butter, forgot the oil :-/


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

Massaged this a.m. with: Taliah Waajid Medicated Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

Using EVOO with my DC'er under my Steamer

After it dries (not sure?) Maybe Taliah Waajid Medicated Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 8, 2014)

I used a couple Spritz of Darcy's Botanicals Cherry Kernel Hair Oil.  

It smells soooo delicious......

I have the Cherry, the Watermelon & the Plum.  

Will try to use these with my Leave-In for the remainder of the Summer.

I had the Peach Oil, but think I swapped it a while back.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 8, 2014)

Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 9, 2014)

LOC with OH Juices & Berries +Soultanicals Hair Sorrell mix,  Neelibhringadi oil & SheaMoisture Leave in Conditioner (original formula).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2014)

Used a Mega-Tek/MN Combo


----------



## toaster (Jul 9, 2014)

This morning I cowashed and did a wet bun with knot today. Tonight I will apply coconut oil, cantu naturals leave in, and SSI seyani butter. Will repeat tomorrow.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 9, 2014)

Almost out of my apricot grease, on the hunt for a new one to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 9, 2014)

Decided to Baggy Up a Few Hours.  

Spritzed some LACE Ayurvedic Spritz on and Baggied.


----------



## DoDo (Jul 9, 2014)

Baggied with EVCO


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 9, 2014)

Doing an HOT for an hour with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 9, 2014)

Oiled scalp with castor oil and used APB spray leave in and sealed with my honey child honey cream...soft supple hair


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 10, 2014)

Ends and length: NG Lemon Whipped Leave-in Creme, APB blueberry butter, bask seven fold
Edges: NG Lemon whipped leave-in cream and LG Green Magic


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 10, 2014)

Castor oil along hairline.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2014)

Tailiah Waajid Medicated mixed with Mega-Tek (on Scalp)


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 10, 2014)

Used Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil as the O in the LOC method. I know I sound like a broken record  but I'm trying to use this up. I want to concentrate on ayurvedic and ceramide oils once this is done.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 10, 2014)

Been sealing with a blend of avocado and grapeseed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 10, 2014)

Used:
The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (no Sulfur) Mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## ronie (Jul 11, 2014)

Over the straight hair so back to my water based moisturizers. My hair looks like a blow out now. 
Moisturized the last 2 days with APB Ayurvedic cream in cookie dough.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 11, 2014)

CD Tui with hemp seed oil sprayed onto floppy fro,


----------



## myronnie (Jul 11, 2014)

Applied megatek to edges
Apb blueberry ayurvedic creme
Yum smells like chocolate covered blueberries to me! Like this scent a lot


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Used:  TPS Coffee Pomade mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## divachyk (Jul 11, 2014)

Got my hair/scalp all greased up and down for my touch up. Used Vaseline on the length and Summit Sensitive Scalp on my scalp.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Used some Oyin Hair Dew, APB hair cream, and SSI Seyani Butter for a twist out.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 11, 2014)

Gonna retwist with some olive oil and let it set for the day.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2014)

Finished up my Natures Blessings grease. Moving on to the Natural Oasis.


----------



## toaster (Jul 11, 2014)

My hair feels amazing.  The coconut oil/ cantu naturals leave in/ ssi seyani butter on my damp cowashed hair at night is a winner!


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 11, 2014)

Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 11, 2014)

Will use EVOO over my DC'er.  After my Hair Dries, I'll use something Creamy & some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 11, 2014)

Applied HH Hibiscus Mimosa sealed with Avocado Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 12, 2014)

I did a pre-poo treatment with Dabur Vatika oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2014)

Used: Taliah Waajid Medicated Rx on Scalp


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2014)

Freshly touched up so I will be using vatika frosting on my scalp for a few days.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 12, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil


Same thing today


----------



## hothair (Jul 12, 2014)

Too late to join in? Using a blend of butters and oils once a week to prepoo and 2-3 times a week to seal. Other options almond oil and coconut oil to alternate my thickness is improving in over a week thank goodness.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 12, 2014)

Castor & hemp seed oils on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 12, 2014)

hothair

Welcome Ms. Lady!  No, Please Join Us.

:welcome3:


----------



## meka72 (Jul 12, 2014)

Applied ST platinum roots oil to my scalp mostly and topped with APB Ayurvedic hair cream to seal.


----------



## Brownie518 (Jul 12, 2014)

Did a prepoo yesterday with CoCasta

Used a little HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows sealed with Montego Bay Oil


----------



## divachyk (Jul 12, 2014)

Picked up peppermint oil today. Need to put that back in rotation. As a side note, it's great for headaches also. Rub a little on the temple.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 12, 2014)

Applied KV fenugreek on scalp 
APB caramel pudding on length
Sealed with HV Vatika frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 13, 2014)

Using Annabelle's Scalp Rx


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 13, 2014)

I just picked up some macadamia oil (love it)


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 13, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Did a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil


Same today


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 13, 2014)

Sealed my ends with Claudie's End Insurance.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2014)

Used HV green butter and HV avosoya oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 13, 2014)

Applied APB Birthday Cake Pudding and sealed with HV Vatika Frosting. My hair smells so delicious and is extremely soft...


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 13, 2014)

Friday: cleanse with NH Indian Hemp & Tamanu Strengthen & Grow Moisturizing Cowash + bentonite clay; amla,hibiscus, fenugreek & black tea rinse; deep condition with OH honey hemp conditioner+ Darbur Vatika hibiscus enriched coconut oil

Yesterday: LOC with OH Juices & Berries+ Soultanicals Hair Sorrell mix,neelibhinghadi oil & SM Kids Coconut & Hibiscus Curling Buttercream


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 14, 2014)

Used APB Watermelon spray, hair cream and butter to seal.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2014)

Mixed up a blend of avocado, argan, gleau and grapeseed for daily sealing


----------



## divachyk (Jul 14, 2014)

Oh and...I recently fell off of oil rinsing and noticed an increase in split ends. I have never struggled with split ends like I have these past 3 or 4 months. I'm gonna get back on my oil rinsing grind starting this upcoming wash day. My oil of choice for oil rinsing is the ceramides goodness, wheat germ oil.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 14, 2014)

Anybody still using Ghee?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 14, 2014)

Baggying with: Hairitage Big City Punch, Hairitage's Moisture Riser and Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## ronie (Jul 14, 2014)

Had no time for my weekend plans so I'm here moisturizing this dirty reverted almost 2 week flat iron hair with APB Ayurvedic cream. 
Can't wait to be able to wash my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 14, 2014)

Moisturized with Qhemet AOHC on damp hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 14, 2014)

14 weeks post and mohair needs some heavy moisturizing and sealing.

L = Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration
O = Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil
C = Amla and Olive Heavy Creme


----------



## DoDo (Jul 14, 2014)

Last night Aveeno leave in treatment and APB leave in spray to detangle

Coconut oil pre-soak Rx right now


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 14, 2014)

Applied HV Vatika to my scalp. 
Moisturized with APB birthday cake pudding on my length.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 14, 2014)

I did a pre-poo treatment with EVOO, rice bran, and wheat germ oil under a plastic cap for 2 hours.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 15, 2014)

Moisturized with APB Marshmallow leave in spray and APB Marshmallow hair cream.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 15, 2014)

LCOP with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, and GSO.  Heavy Sealed ends with Oyin BSP.
Air Drying in four flat twists.


----------



## nmartin20 (Jul 15, 2014)

I applied Shescentit's Marshmallow Herbal Hair Cream last night. A little goes a long way, nice smell, and my hair became very soft. I have a sample size that she gave a while back.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 15, 2014)

LOC with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba Monoi hair milk, majahringraj oil & SM leave in conditioner original formula.


----------



## ronie (Jul 15, 2014)

Spritzed my hair with APB watermelon leave in, then moisturize with MHC buttery soy hair cream.  That buttery soy is surely pushing itself to the front of the shelf. My hair feels incredibly soft. It is a little greasy though (which is why it's been pushed to the back in the first place). I need to manage my heavy handed habit to make this work. 
I do well when my hair is straight, but when my hair is in its 4c natural state I have to put a lot of product to feel like it's doing anything.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 16, 2014)

Refreshed twists with KMF Upper Management Gel + pea size of SM Shea Butter Leave in Conditioner (original formulas).


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 16, 2014)

I baggyed overnight with EVOO P.S. after doing extensive research on EVOO I now only purchase brands from specialty shops. I got a great list of the best olive oils from a great site that has the best oils competition yearly, I found out that most store bought EVOO is fake and I like my new ones much better(especially because I eat them)


----------



## caliscurls (Jul 16, 2014)

Used NG Healthy Hair Creme and APB Blueberry Butter to install mini twists. They are soft and shiny, love it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 16, 2014)

Used: EVCO and Afroveda's Shikakai Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 17, 2014)

Used APB Watermelon Leave In Spray (smells so good), sealed with SSI Seyani Butter.


----------



## ronie (Jul 17, 2014)

Last night: Used keravada fenugreek oil in my conditioner prepoo.  This morning moisturizing my air dried hair with silk dreams almond buttercream.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 17, 2014)

Olive oil to refresh my bed head twa! Haha


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 17, 2014)

After misting with water I used APB Leave In spray, Ayurvedic Hair Cream and Ayurvedic Hair Oil. 

It's mid day and my hair isn't dry. So far, so good.


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 17, 2014)

Refreshed twists by applying SM Leave in Conditioner (original formula) + Vatika hibiscus enriched coconut oil & taking a shower bare headed; aka "Oyin Method"


----------



## divachyk (Jul 17, 2014)

Did a GHE last night with a blend of oils -- avocado, grapeseed, argan, evoo, coconut


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 18, 2014)

Used APB Marshmallow spray and cream. Njoy oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2014)

Getting Ready to use: Mizani Butter Blends Butter Base.

WOW!  That was a mouthful


----------



## ronie (Jul 18, 2014)

My hair feels a bit stretchy so I will spray with aphogee provitamin leave in and then moisturize with silk dreams almond buttercream. 
It's a good thing I was planning a claudie renew protein treatment for Sunday. Will be using the aphogee pro vitamin leave in until then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 18, 2014)

Used: EVOO & Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil today.

After my Hair dries, Ginko Rx.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 19, 2014)

Massaged in some: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## lamaria211 (Jul 20, 2014)

Opened up my Emu oil tonight


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2014)

Used: Enso Naturals Blue Malva Hair Lotion & some Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 20, 2014)

Sealed with HH Jar of Joe.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 20, 2014)

Used APB cucumber papaya hair butta to twist my hair


----------



## myronnie (Jul 20, 2014)

Used marshmallow root/slippery elm tea and apb ayurvedic cream to take down twists..it took 7 hours to take down and detangle..gonna lay off the twists for a lil bit.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

Doing a HOT right now with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2014)

Shay72

You must have a Huge Bottle of that stuff.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 20, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
Naw it's an ole regular sized bottle. I had just purchased it before I came back to the board. I'll give it this week and maybe next. I'm ready to dig into my KeraVada oils. But you know how I get when I'm determined to use something up. I get tunnel vision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 20, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Naw it's an ole regular sized bottle. I had just purchased it before I came back to the board. I'll give it this week and maybe next. I'm ready to dig into my KeraVada oils. *But you know how I get when I'm determined to use something up. I get tunnel vision.*


 
Shay72

Me Too!  And I Learned that from You!

Those KeraVada Oils are all that.


----------



## toaster (Jul 20, 2014)

I ran through a bottle of Kinky Curly Knot Today in a week using it as a leave-in on wet hair so now I'm using my Cantu Naturals Leave-in on freshly cowashed hair and I love it even more. It's nice and thick, dries almost with a slight hold, and keeps my hair moisturized and detangled. Best of all I use less because it's thicker and the jar only costs $6!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 20, 2014)

APB Marshmallow leave in spray,  APB Marshmallow hair cream,  sealed with  HV Cocasta  Shikakai.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 20, 2014)

Applied HH PLBM and APB marshmallow clouds spray. Sealed with HV Vatika frosting


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 21, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with hemp seed and castor oils.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 21, 2014)

Same ole, same ole....doing a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil.


----------



## ronie (Jul 21, 2014)

Spritzed with aphogee pro vitamin leave in, moisturized with silk dreams almond butter cream, twisted with MHC buttery soy hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 21, 2014)

Rotating: 

Enso Naturals Honey & Hibiscus Hair Milk with Enso Naturals Blue Malva Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 21, 2014)

Moisturized with APB Marshmallow Clouds leave in spray. Sealed with sunflower seed oil on one side and apricot oil on the other.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 22, 2014)

I massaged in JBCO to scalp.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 22, 2014)

Peppermint olive oil to massage my scalp and hairline.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 22, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic cream and oil after using some water and her leave in. Also use jbco on my edges and nape.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 22, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani Butter, then SSI Papaya Souffle.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 22, 2014)

Used mu oil mix with my dc. Used APB iced carrot cake butta to twist my hair.  This morning, used hairitage hydration iced carrot cake to moisturize my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 22, 2014)

Used APB's Scalp Rx


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 23, 2014)

Applied castor oil to hairline and HH Peach Aloe Pomade to length.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 23, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration carrot cake frosting


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 23, 2014)

LCOP with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, and BSP while refreshing my four side flat twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2014)

Used: Taliah Waajid Herbal Pomade


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 23, 2014)

Did a HOT yesterday & today with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2014)

Pulled out: Hairveda's Almond Glaze


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 23, 2014)

L = Claudie's Hair Tea
O = Marie Dean's Jojoba Oil
C = Bee Mine Balanced Moisturizer
B = HH Jar of Joe


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 23, 2014)

Applied Oyin Hair Dew, sealed with sunflower seed oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 23, 2014)

Also pulled out a jar of Nature's Blessings.  

For some reason, I am in a Grease-mood.


----------



## ronie (Jul 23, 2014)

Moisturized with silk dreams almond buttercream. Twisted DD hair using the same. I want to wash tonight but my hair feels so nice i don't feel like it.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 23, 2014)

LCOB'ed tonight

Used:

L- SheScentIt Tahatian Vanilla Moisture Mist
C- Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
O- Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Oil 
B- Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter (To Heavy Seal)

My hair feels boss!


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 23, 2014)

I applied Jbco to scalp before doing a scalp massage and inverting.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 24, 2014)

Switched it up today. 

Used DB Herbal conditioning leave in and eden bodyworks curl defining creme instead of my APB. 

Side bar: The eden body works jar is huge! Lol. That's it. No more new creams or moisturizers unless it's a staple or I ran out. Between hair dew, Murumuru Moisture Milk, APB, SM CES and now the eden my hair will be nice and soft.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 24, 2014)

Sealed with PEVOO last night after my deep conditioning and cowash session. Hair feels great but not greasy!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 24, 2014)

The past week I used the following for LOC:
Rosewater+hibiscus tea 
Darbur vatika hibiscus+ neelibrigahdi oils
SheaMoisture shea butter leave in conditioner (original formula)


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 24, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> The past week I used the following for LOC:
> Rosewater+hibiscus tea
> *Darbur vatika hibiscus+ neelibrigahdi oils*
> SheaMoisture shea butter leave in conditioner (original formula)



@biliophile

Where did you get the bolded?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2014)

Used: M/N & Taliah Waajid.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 24, 2014)

Doing a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil. Finally finished it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 24, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Doing a HOT with Eden Bodyworks Jojoba-Monoi oil. *Finally finished it*


 
Shay72

YAY!


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 24, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @biliophile
> 
> Where did you get the bolded?



MileHighDiva Sorry I can't see bolded text while using the app.

If you're asking about the Vatika hibiscus oil I got it from an ebay seller in India. This version is not yet available in the US.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 24, 2014)

Sealed again tonight with PEVOO. I'm going up use this up then make a batch of rosemary grapeseed oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2014)

Used some QB AOHC on my hair last night.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Jul 25, 2014)

Finally rinsed out my DCer this morning from last night wash session. Used SD WGBC leave in, marie dean whipped shea butter to twist.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2014)

Been Mia, but I randomly just grab whatever, I've used this week, HV green tea, enso olive honey butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2014)

Used Taliah Waajid Medicated Strengthening Herbal Pomade (or whatever it's called)


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 25, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration carrot cake frosting and carols daughter tui sheen oil spray


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 25, 2014)

Last night I oiled my scalp with BASK apple sorghum


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2014)

Doing an overnight "soak" with EVOO


----------



## Bibliophile (Jul 25, 2014)

Overnight Prepoo with majabhringraj/Darbur Vatika hibiscus enriched coconut oil mix + Aubrey Organics Rosa Mosqueta conditioner (original formula)


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's super ego oil. I also used it as my O in the LOC method. Its what they sent me as a sample. This must be a skrong oil bc I didn't put it on my scalp but I feel tingling and a bit of itching.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Moisturized with QB AOHC and APB Marshmallow Clouds spray.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 26, 2014)

Castor oil on hairline and SSI Seyani Butter on length.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 26, 2014)

Used APB iced carrot cake spray and carols daughter tui sheen oil


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2014)

Used Keravada Fenugreek oil as the O in the LOC method.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 26, 2014)

Applied APB Birthday Cake leave in spay and HH PLBM. Sealed with sunflower seed oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Shay72

What 'scents' did you get your KV Oils in?


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair
With the sample I didn't have a choice and the rest of them I got off the exchange. The sad thing is I've been smelling them and I have no idea what they are !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> *The sad thing is I've been smelling them and I have no idea what they are* !


 
Shay72

Same for me & I bought mine outright and have no idea what they are....


----------



## myronnie (Jul 26, 2014)

Applied wheat germ oil to hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Used: 
Enso Natural's Blue Malva Anti-Breakage Hair Lotion w/MN and a couple drops of Jamaican Black Castor Extra Dark.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 26, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> With the sample I didn't have a choice and the rest of them I got off the exchange. The sad thing is I've been smelling them and I have no idea what they are !





IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay72
> 
> Same for me & I bought mine outright and have no idea what they are....



Only reason I know what my scents are/were is because I only purchased one or two at a time. They need to start labeling their bottles with the scents. Anyway, the best scent (buttercream wedding) is not even there anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 26, 2014)

Froreal3

I know. 

I really liked that one too and it's no longer available.erplexed


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 27, 2014)

Gonna use hair trigger honey dew melon to massage my scalp


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 27, 2014)

Did a HOT yesterday and today with Keravada's superego oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 27, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with wheatgerm oil. OMG the scent is awful. I was warned, but I still wasn't ready.


----------



## ronie (Jul 27, 2014)

Moisturizing with silk dreams almond buttercream, no sealing.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 27, 2014)

Hair Dew to moisturize today. It's been a few weeks since I've used it trying out new products.

Castor oil on nape and edges.


----------



## toaster (Jul 27, 2014)

Cantu Naturals Leave in and SSI Seyani Hair Butter =


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 27, 2014)

Used Soultanicals Knot Sauce on damp hair and sealed with the Knot Butta. Hair is super soft and smooth the next day.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 27, 2014)

Applied HH PLBM and sealed with sunflower seed oil 

I really like this oil. It's super light but I wish it smelled better.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 28, 2014)

I massaged jbco/MN/Peppermint pomade mix to scalp. I M&S my hair with SSI Coco-Creme leave in conditioner and my oil blend.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 28, 2014)

Used my oil mix with my dc. Gonna used marie deans mango detangler and mango butter to twist my hair


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 28, 2014)

Applied PBN Muru Muru 
Sealed with sunflower seed oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

Froreal3

The Knot Sauce is FIRE! Still my ACE!


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 28, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS Rosemary Pomade.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 28, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani butter on damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2014)

Mixed a little Nature's Blessings with M/N.  Applied to scalp.


----------



## Angelbean (Jul 28, 2014)

Pre pooing with navartna oil will wash out tomorrow morning


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2014)

HOT with Keravada's fenugreek oil


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> HOT with Keravada's fenugreek oil


 &shay72 do you wash your hair everyday? Or do you just do a HOT and keep it moving?
Shay72


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

Cocleansed and DCd today. 
Used pura dor argan oil in my DCer, silk dreams wheat germ butter conditioner leave in, MHC buttery soy Creme to twist.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

LCO'd with SD WGBC, SD CDLS, and SD Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar.


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> LCO'd with SD WGBC, *SD CDLS*, and SD Nourish Oil in Pink Sugar.



MileHighDiva 
what is CDLS?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 28, 2014)

^^@ronie I believe Creme De La Silk. I think it's discontinued?


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> ^^@ronie I believe Creme De La Silk. *I think it's discontinued?*


*

*

Posting about the use of discontinued product needs to be banned.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

ronie said:


> Posting about the use of discontinued product needs to be banned.



ronie 

I'm sorry, but it is what I used.  I've been hording it because it's discontinued.  However, today my hair needed the full SD treatment.  I'm really upset about it being discontinued   it was HG and I can't find a replacement for it.   If you knew how much :dollar:  I've spent trying to find something comparable...there's only one CDLS, nothing compares.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 28, 2014)

Used softee bergamot to seal my ends tonight, then  flexirods it was!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 28, 2014)

Used some EVCO & EVOO tonight.


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie
> 
> I'm sorry, but it is what I used.  I've been hording it because it's discontinued.  However, today my hair needed the full SD treatment.  I'm really upset about it being discontinued   it was HG and I can't find a replacement for it.  *If you knew how much :dollar:  I've spent trying to find something comparable*...there's only one CDLS, nothing compares.



Wow... i feel you. I'm getting nervous myself about supergirl's long hiatus. I know she is in newborn mode right now, but what if she decides to no longer make hair products?. She was supposed to have a small etsy inventory but that never happened, so i'm geting ready for the worse case scenario.
 I'm anxiously waiting to see what will happen next month (which is when she promised to be back).
Anyhow... i am really enjoying my almond buttercream by the way. My hair did miss it. Nothing compares to silk dreams.
REgarding the bolded: have you tried any of the APB cremes everyone raves about?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

ronie

I've been considering that too. NG Marshmallow Root, Slippery Elm and Cinnamon DC will be my replacement should anything happen to my Beloved Vanilla Silk or Razzberry Coconut Affair.

I don't know how I'm going to replace my beloved Mocha Bling Butter......LAWD! I have some JOJ, but its not the same. I may go back to the Purabody Cupuacu Butter. Its gave similar results, but its just not the Mocha Bling .


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 28, 2014)

ronie
HOT ,rinse oil, then cowash. So oil rinsing.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

LCOB'ED!

L-SheScentIt Tahitian Vanilla Moisture Mist
C- Oyin Handmade Hair Dew:SoGladIGotA16ozBackUp:
O- Annabelle's Perfect Blends Ayurvedic Oil 
B- Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter

Again, my hair feels BOSS!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 28, 2014)

ronie EnExitStageLeft

I would die if SuperGirl didn't reopen SD!

I don't know what I'd do without the following:
+MSI
+Mocha Butta Bling
+Shea What! & VS

My hair hair loves hydrolyzed silk protein and Ceramides.

I can't think of replacements for those items.  Just thinking about it, is about to send me over the edge   I already had a meltdown over CDLS 

ronie, do the cremes have hydrolyzed silk in them?  I'm scared of APB due to the inconsistent reviews about the fragrances.  You know my nose is special!
Also, I get overwhelmed when I go on her site, same thing with Marie Dean's site.

I want to order some black cherry plum pomade from MD, and mix it with some hydrolyzed silk and a melted BTMS pellet and see if I can duplicate CDLS.   

@branwrenrosewood 

What would happen, if I did the above?  Would it be a mess?


----------



## ronie (Jul 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> ronie EnExitStageLeft  I would die if SuperGirl didn't reopen SD!  I don't know what I'd do without the following: +MSI +Mocha Butta Bling +Shea What! & VS  My hair hair loves hydrolyzed silk protein and Ceramides.  I can't think of replacements for those items.  Just thinking about it, is about to send me over the edge   I already had a meltdown over CDLS  ronie, do the cremes have hydrolyzed silk in them?  I'm scared of APB due to the inconsistent reviews about the fragrances.  You know my nose is special! Also, I get overwhelmed when I go on her site, same thing with Marie Dean's site.  I want to order some black cherry plum pomade from MD, and mix it with some hydrolyzed silk and a melted BTMS pellet and see if I can duplicate CDLS.  @branwrenrosewood  What would happen, if I did the above?  Would it be a mess?


APB creamed have silk amino acids. I won't comment on the scents. I love the watermelon leave in spray though. 
My hair would be lost without WGBC. Nothing, I mean nothing softens my hair on wash days like this baby. I use it occasionally on dry hair as a moisturizer. 
If I can't have RCA, and Shea what! I might have to go back to salon brands.
 My former holy grail Darcy's botanicals deep conditioning mask is on time-out right now for months.  The last few uses have been very disappointing. Maybe I need to pull a jar out of the fridge to revisit. 
 Claudie deep moisturizing conditioner is good, but not my primary staple. 
Claudie s normalizing conditioner is for rescue time. 
So my regimen would be completely screwed. My hair loves everything silk dreams.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Jul 28, 2014)

ronie and MileHighDiva

Just thinking about her not opening is killing my vibe. I need to think happy thoughts. Lemme' go look at my stash. That always makes me happy.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 29, 2014)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with wheat germ oil, extra virgin oil,  and rice bran oil


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jul 29, 2014)

ronie 

I love WGBC too!  She needs to sell that in a liter size.  I've never tried RCA, but now it's on my to try list.

Silk Dreams is my primary line! Nothing compares.  I tried CR products and that was a failure.  They're okay, but not hairgasmic like SD.

Have you tried the APB creams personally, or just the leave in?


----------



## ronie (Jul 29, 2014)

Sprayed some APB watermelon leave in on my chunky twists this morning. I'm on vacation with nowhere to go, so I will just leave these in until the weekend. 
MileHighDiva I have one of the APB cream, but never used it because that blueberry scent was way off.  I have/use the Ayurvedic cream in the cookie dough scent. The product performs extremely well. It softens and moisturized my hair well. I did order 2 more in 2 different scents (carrot cake and marshmallow clouds). I gave them away to another APB fan. I would have used them, but she loved them more than I do. These scents were much better than that of the first Creme.  
RCA is a smoothing/moisturizing beast. Think joico moisture recovery treatment balm without the cone and the build up. It smells DELICIOUS too. It is as thick as Shea what, so pretty difficult to spread. 
LolEnExitStageLeft
Happy thoughts.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty much soaked my hair in hair dew last night. Did some flat twists with SM CES to set over night. Used Oyin BSP to seal after misting my hair with DB Herbal leave in and taking down the twists


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Used a couple dabs of: Taliah Waajid Medicated Scalp Rx


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 29, 2014)

Slapped some EVCO on top of my DC'er and Hopped under the Steamer


----------



## Rozlewis (Jul 29, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 30, 2014)

Massaged scalp with castor oil, concentrating on edges. Applied HH Peach Aloe Pomade on length.


----------



## ronie (Jul 30, 2014)

Spraying with a diluted aphogee pro vitamin leave in, and moisturizing with silk dreams almond buttercream. Will seal the ends with MHC  buttery soy.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Jul 30, 2014)

Last night used hair dew mostly. Applied APB Ayurvedic cream on the top section of my hair (no logical reason for this lol). 

This morning, used DB Herbal Spritz again (I feel like I call this something different each time). Sealed with Oyin BSP. APB Ayurvedic oil on my scalp.

Think it'll stick with this routine for the time being. Cream moisturizer at night, spritz and seal in the morning.


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 30, 2014)

Scalp massage today with PEVOO


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2014)

Used jbco on scalp last night and gleau on length this morning


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 30, 2014)

divachyk said:


> Used jbco on scalp last night and gleau on length this morning



Everyone has been raving about this gleau! Can we get a mini review? Please!!


----------



## divachyk (Jul 30, 2014)

curlyTisME said:


> Everyone has been raving about this gleau! Can we get a mini review? Please!!



It contains ceramides so it's a great way to get your ceramides fix in one go. Ceramides of course has many benefits so that's why many love the gleau. curlyTisME


----------



## curlyTisME (Jul 30, 2014)

divachyk said:


> It contains ceramides so it's a great way to get your ceramides fix in one go. Ceramides of course has many benefits so that's why many love the gleau. curlyTisME



Thank you!! I'll have to check it out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 30, 2014)

Used: EVOO and Pure Pumpkin Seed


----------



## NappyNelle (Jul 30, 2014)

Massaged scalp with mix of castor, hemp, and wheat germ oils. Spiked the mixture with rosemary and tea tree oils.


----------



## xu93texas (Jul 31, 2014)

I massaged in my mix of Peppermint Pomade and Megatek to scalp.


----------



## sexypebbly (Jul 31, 2014)

Used carols daughter monoi spray and hairitage hydration carrot cake frosting for the last two days


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Used ST Knot Sauce and sealed with Knot Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 31, 2014)

Used: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 31, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray, APB leave in pudding & sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2014)

Used: JBCO (Extra Dark)


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 2, 2014)

Massaged scalp with vatika oil. Ran wheat germ and castor oils along my length, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 2, 2014)

Massaged scalp and hair with African pride growth oil, trying to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 2, 2014)

My Pure Jojoba came today!


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 3, 2014)

Used Shea Moisture CES,  sealed with KV Fenugreek.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2014)

Used: Taliah Waajid Medicated Hair Pomade


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 3, 2014)

Under a plastic cap now with Keravada's Fenugreek oil. I'm supposed to get under the steamer at some point. We shall see.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 3, 2014)

Recovering from protein overload from Tropic Isle JBCO Protein Conditioner last week. LOC with Cara B. Naturally moisture mist, Bhringraj oil & Milk+Honey tangle free pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2014)

Used a few drops of: Extra Virgin Olive


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 4, 2014)

Last night used... 
Liquid Gold Green Magic on Scalp 
SheScentIt Marula Cream on length and ends 
Sealed with SheScentIt Seyani butter

This is the first time I've used the SheScentIt products. They will be my primary for moisturizing and sealing this month unless my hair reacts negatively.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 4, 2014)

Last night....
Jbco to scalp
APB hair & body butta to length


----------



## ronie (Aug 4, 2014)

I don't know if should use a store bought braid spray or use my own mix to moisturize and strengthen my hair in these twists. 
Today I sprayed some APB watermelon leave in. I  will alternate that with aphogee pro vitamin leave in (for strength) until I find the right product.


----------



## toaster (Aug 4, 2014)

Still using cantu naturals leave in and SSI Seyani butter to seal. The butter portion of my routine is the one that's really interchangeable. I just need a butter to seal my ends. 

I always say that, try something new, and go back the seyani butter. Oh well.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 4, 2014)

Doing a HOT with KV's Coffee oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 4, 2014)

Used hairveda whipped creme ends hydration and APB cucumber papaya hair butta


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 4, 2014)

Applied half my scalp with KV fenugreek oil and the half with APB Ayurvedic oil

I think I'm liking APB better....

I applied APB leave in pudding and leave in spray as well. In birthday cake scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2014)

Used:  Pure Jojoba tonight


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 4, 2014)

LOC with homemade rose/rosewater/hibiscus tea, palm kernel+ neelibrigahdi oil mix & OH Hair Dew.


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 4, 2014)

Used a little APB Pudding sealed with KV Fenugreek


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 4, 2014)

I did a pre-poo treatment with wheat germ, rice bran, EVOO, and jbco.


----------



## caliscurls (Aug 5, 2014)

Last night
- SSI Marula Hemp Cream
- SSI Seyani Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2014)

Used Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil over my DC'er to Steam with.

When my Hair Dries, I may use Pure Joboba and something?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 5, 2014)

Used: Nature's Blessings mixed with a little M/N


----------



## ronie (Aug 5, 2014)

Sprayed my twists with African royals braid spray. It feels a bit sticky. I think I will make my own mix to use while my hair is in extensions.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 5, 2014)

HOT with Fenugreek oil


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 5, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray, APB leave in pudding & APB Ayurvedic oil. 

My hair is so light weight, free flowing & soft that I'm jealous of my own hair lol.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 5, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Scalp and Hair Treat


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 6, 2014)

Used APB Leave in spray in watermelon on dry hair. Also oiled my scalp with NJoy oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 6, 2014)

Sealed my DC with Olive oil, used Jason's Vitamin E oil after rinsing to seal in moisture. Today I will use my APB leave in, Elasta qp mango butter and SSI defrizzer.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 6, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Sealed my DC with Olive oil, used Jason's Vitamin E oil after rinsing to seal in moisture. Today I will use my APB leave in, Elasta qp mango butter and SSI defrizzer.



.....uhhhhhhh WHERE YOU BEEN MA'AM!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> *.....uhhhhhhh WHERE YOU BEEN MA'AM!*


 
Babygrowth EnExitStageLeft

Yeah....Where You Been?  You have that Baby yet???


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 6, 2014)

Used: Mizani H2O Night-time and Extra Pure Olive Oil


----------



## TBS (Aug 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a replacement for Oyin's Pomade? It is so expensive and I don't think I can continue to purchase it.


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 6, 2014)

Sealed my DC with both vatika and castor oil I have been having a love affair with both oils and add them to everything!


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 6, 2014)

I applied my MN/Megatek/Peppermint Pomade mix to scalp.


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 6, 2014)

TBS said:


> Does anyone know of a replacement for Oyin's Pomade? It is so expensive and I don't think I can continue to purchase it.



Natures blessing pomade is a good alternative and it's inexpensive and can be purchased locally ie bss and some drugstores...


----------



## nmartin20 (Aug 6, 2014)

I sprayed my hair with water, applied Almond Glaze and Soultanicals Knot Sauce on my length. My hair is very soft and moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 7, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek (Original Formula) on Scalp and EVOO on length.


----------



## ronie (Aug 7, 2014)

Sprayed my twists with APB watermelon leave in and moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream. I chose to use products my hair  is familiar with  and responds well to while in PS. 
I will use the braid spray about once a week.


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 7, 2014)

Used castor oil on scalp and ends


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 7, 2014)

Yesterday: wash day with SM JBCO line. Used Shampoo, masque & leave-in with JBCO+brahmi oil mix on scalp.

Today: LOC with SM JBCO styling cream, neelibrigahdi oil &Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 8, 2014)

Yesterday used APB cucumber papaya hair cream and butta to twist my hair. Today used hairitage hydration carrot cake frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 8, 2014)

Soakin' overnight tonight with: b.a.s.k. Apple & Sorghum.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 8, 2014)

Massaged scalp with castor, hemp, and wheat germ mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2014)

I will use either Pure Jojoba or Pure Pumpkin Seed and Kizuri's Olive & Shea Butter.


----------



## ronie (Aug 9, 2014)

APB watermelon leave in and APB Ayurvedic cream on my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 9, 2014)

Put EVCO on top of my DC'er to Steam with


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 9, 2014)

LOC with homemade comfrey leaf+rose+ rosewater+ hibiscus tea, brahmi oil+ Tropic Isle JBCO Hair Food mix & OH Hair Dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2014)

Today: M/N Mixed with Mega-Tek with Pure (Cold Pressed) Jojoba Oil


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Used KV Fenugreek under my DC and to seal. Used Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie to moisturize.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 10, 2014)

Doing a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 10, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray, leave in pudding. Sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 10, 2014)

I massaged in MN/Megatek/pomade mix on scalp.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 11, 2014)

APB Ayurvedic cream and oil were used this morning. I'm learning with the cream I need like a nickel size or less for my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> *I massaged in MN/Megatek/*pomade mix on scalp.


 
Also did this.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 11, 2014)

Used belle butters orange dream cream butter ro twist my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2014)

Used a little Mega-Tek and EVCO


----------



## MileHighDiva (Aug 12, 2014)

LBO with SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, SD Mocha Bling Butter, and SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence.


----------



## ronie (Aug 12, 2014)

APB watermelon leave in mixed with aphogee pro vitamin leave in, APB Ayurvedic cream, MHC buttery soy hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek mixed with The Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Used APB Watermelon leave in spray, hair cream,  and butter.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## divachyk (Aug 12, 2014)

Jar of Joe on scalp last night
Sealed with avocado this morning


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 12, 2014)

Last night washed then used coconut oil followed with aphogee curlific spray leave in then Darcy's cocoa bean whip and finally added a little castor oil to ends and sealed with kizuri shea olive butter...my hair feels so dope right now!


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 12, 2014)

Last night I applied APB spray, APB pudding and a little but if SD Mocha hair milk. 

Sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2014)

LCO(B)'ed Last Night

L-SSI Tahatian Vanilla Moisture Mist
C- Soultanicals Knot Sauce
O- APB Ayurvedic Oil
B- Silk Dreams Mocha Bling Butter (on ends)

I  how my hair feels.


----------



## xu93texas (Aug 12, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> I massaged in MN/Megatek/pomade mix on scalp.



This again this morning to my scalp. I also used my rice bran, wheat germ, and EVOO oil mix on my hair as a pre-poo under a plastic cap.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 12, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration carrot cake frosting


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 12, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> LOC with homemade comfrey leaf+rose+ rosewater+ hibiscus tea, brahmi oil+ Tropic Isle JBCO Hair Food mix & OH Hair Dew.



Substituted OH Hair Dew for OH Whipped Pudding every other day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 12, 2014)

Will use M/T & TPS Coffee Pomade mix later.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 12, 2014)

Massaged scalp with HBCO on the nape and edges.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 12, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft said:


> LCO(B)'ed Last Night
> 
> L-SSI Tahatian Vanilla Moisture Mist
> C- Soultanicals Knot Sauce
> ...



This again !


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2014)

Used Mega-Tek skrait.  Will cowash this evening.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 13, 2014)

I've given the LCO method another go with different products and smaller amounts. 

Today was DB Herbal leave in spritz, APB Ayurvedic cream and APB Ayurvedic oil.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 13, 2014)

I've found the perfect moisturizing combo (HV moist pro mixed with water as Leave In) and Qhemet Aethoipika hydrate and twist butter ... I only have to moisturize every 2-3 days !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 13, 2014)

Used: Pure Jojoba over my DC'er to Steam with.  

After dry?  Maybe Hairveda's Jardin Oil


----------



## curlyTisME (Aug 13, 2014)

JBCO on hair and edges.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 14, 2014)

Jbco with a little peppermint eo mixed in as a scalp massage last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2014)

Using Mega-Tek on scalp.  Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" on length


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 14, 2014)

Used hairitage hydrations carrot cake frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 14, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> *Used hairitage hydrations carrot cake frosting*


 
sexypebbly



I'm trying to save mine


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 14, 2014)

Massaged a mix of castor and wheatgerm oil into scalp. I hate the scent of the wheatgerm, but it does make my hair dark and sheeny.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Aug 14, 2014)

Not in this challenge but seeing that I just got finished moisturizing and twisting my hair, I thought I would post I used Darcy's Transitioning Creme(trying to use up) and sealed with BH CocoWi Hair Mist.


----------



## ronie (Aug 14, 2014)

gorgeoushair said:


> Not in this challenge but seeing that I just got finished moisturizing and twisting my hair, I thought I would post I used Darcy's Transitioning Creme(trying to use up) and sealed with BH CocoWi Hair Mist.


gorgeoushair join us.


----------



## myronnie (Aug 15, 2014)

Sealed with wheat germ oil


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 15, 2014)

Used a little Eden body works curl defining cream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 15, 2014)

Will use Mega-Tek & something.........


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 15, 2014)

Used APB watermelon leave in, APB Hair Cream in watermelon, & sealed with Hairveda Cocasta Shikakai.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 15, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Simplicity Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2014)

Mega-Tek on Scalp and either: 

Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout" or Hairveda's Jardin Oil or a little of both.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair and EnExitStageLeft sorry y'all. I had been going through some things and needed to take some time off and prioritize. I've missed y'all ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 16, 2014)

Babygrowth

We're glad you are back!  

We missed You


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 16, 2014)

I did a HOT with Keravada's Fenugreek oil last night. Also used it as the O for the LOC method. Once my hair was completely dry I used APB's "Not Easily Broken" pomade on my scalp, edges, and ends.


----------



## Babygrowth (Aug 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> We're glad you are back!
> 
> We missed You



Thank you IDareT'sHair


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 17, 2014)

Used APB watermelon leave in spray and watermelon hair cream on bang.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 17, 2014)

Used: Taliah Waajid Medicated mixed with Mega-Tek


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 17, 2014)

Massaged a mix of castor and wheatgerm oils into scalp.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 17, 2014)

Doing a HOT with Keravada's fenugreek oil


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 17, 2014)

APB pumpkin and fennel on my scalp
Castor oil on my scalp in my area area
Ayurvedic Hair Creme and Oyin Hair Dew to moisturize


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 18, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic cream (marshmallow clouds) and marie dean cherry pomade to twist my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2014)

Will use EVOO this a.m. and maybe a little Mega-Tek


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 18, 2014)

Spritzed with Darcy Botanicals Cherry Kernel Hair Oil


----------



## DoDo (Aug 19, 2014)

Used Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil as a leave in and Bask Palm Tapioca as a sealant, then used a dab of APB leave in spray and Bask Java Bean Pomade on the ends to set my hair in about 15 braids.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 19, 2014)

Used Annabelle's Ayurvedic Oil and Hair Creme in my LOC method.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Will use a couple dabs of Mega-Tek (original formula) and spritz with DB's Cherry Kernel Hair Oil. *smells delicious*


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 19, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic hair and ayurvedic oil and a little if marie dean cherry pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 19, 2014)

Will use EVOO on top of or under my DC'er to Steam with.

After it dries, probably Hairveda's Jardin Oil & something???


----------



## DoDo (Aug 20, 2014)

Used jojoba oil to take down braids this a.m.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 20, 2014)

Will use Mega-Tek and EVOO


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 20, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Used APB ayurvedic hair and ayurvedic oil and a little if marie dean cherry pomade



Used these again today


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 20, 2014)

Saturday: wash day. LOC with SM JBCO Leave in, Ramtirth Brahmi oil & Eden Bodyworks Coconut curl cream

Rest of the week: refresh with either homemade tea+ Vatika Hibiscus enriched coconut oil or OH Greg Juice +  neelibrigahdi oil


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 20, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic cream, sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 20, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 21, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek Straight and EVOO.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 21, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's fenugreek oil.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 22, 2014)

LCO this morning with diluted APB Leave In, Ayurvedic Hair Cream and Ayurvedic Hair Oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2014)

Mega-Tek/MN Mix with Pure Jojoba Oil


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 22, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2014)

Used: Shea-Terra Organics Mongongo & Banana Pre-Rx


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 23, 2014)

Used APB Watermelon Leave in spray underneath the watermelon hair cream. Sealed with HV Cocasta Shikakai.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2014)

Used: Pure Jojoba over my DC'er after my Hair Dries probably Hairveda's Jardin or EVOO.


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 23, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic cream and oil and a little bit o marie dean cherry pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2014)

Used a little Mega-Tek and a little Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (mixed)


----------



## felic1 (Aug 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used a little Mega-Tek and a little Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (mixed)



Used a little Ng sulfur oil on my alopecia in the hairline, misted with ssi tahitian, pomade shop ceramoist to edges and ps growth essentials on top


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 23, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 23, 2014)

Applied APB pumpkin and fennel oil to my scalp


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 23, 2014)

Used APB Leave in and Pudding, sealed with HTN Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 23, 2014)

Mix of castor and wheat germ oils on scalp and edges.


----------



## ronie (Aug 23, 2014)

Silk dreams almond butter creme to moisturize. 
Jane Carter's curling cream to twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 24, 2014)

Mega-Tek & Pomade Shop's Coffee Pomade (Mixed)


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 24, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 24, 2014)

Vatika frosting on my hurrr as my pre-poo


----------



## DoDo (Aug 25, 2014)

On Thursday used Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil as a leave in followed by Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream then sealed with Bask Java Bean Styling Pomade to set my hair in about 10 braids.

On Friday, took down the braids with jojoba oil.

On Friday night reset my braids with jojoba oil.

On Saturday morning took braids down with jojoba oil.

On Saturday and Sunday, hair was still moisturized.

Sunday night, did an overnight pre-shampoo Rx with Parachute Coconut oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 25, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek with EVOO tonight.  Baggying.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 25, 2014)

MT mixed with wheat germ and castor oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 26, 2014)

Friday (wash day): used Jane Carter Restore creamy conditioning cleanser & Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing conditioner. 
LOC with Jane Carter Revitalizing leave in conditioner, Sesa hair oil & Eden Body Works Peppermint Tea Tree hair milk.
 Twisted with Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera gel + Dr. Bronner's Magic Organic Hair Cream lavender coconut.


----------



## DoDo (Aug 26, 2014)

Wound up not washing my hair today, so I used a water glycerin mix and sealed with jojoba oil while installing plaits in my hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic Hair Cream in Honey Dew, sealed with HV Cocasta Shikakai, and twisted with APB Ayurvedic Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

Will use Afroveda's Baobab Hair Oil and something?  Maybe M-Tek/MN Mix.


----------



## Angelbean (Aug 26, 2014)

Used castor oil and afroveda hemp butter on my four plaits to stretch my hair....


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 26, 2014)

Using APB ayurvedic cream and oil to twist my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 26, 2014)

Mixed some Nature's Blessings with Mega-Tek (Original Formula).

Will use this for a bit.


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 26, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> MT mixed with wheat germ and castor oil.



Did this again and added HH Peach Aloe Pomade to my length. Hopefully it won't be too greasy tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 27, 2014)

Used Mega-Tek & Hairitage Hydrations "Sprout"


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 27, 2014)

Oiled my scalp last night with KV Hibiscus oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 27, 2014)

Last night - LOC twists with Jane Carter Solution Restore moisture mist, Sesa + Vatika oil mix & EO Everyday Leave in conditioner French Lavender.

OAN- The Sesa hair oil feels heavy (like olive oil) on my lowpo hair. It's a sesame & coconut oil base. 
For me it works best mixed with conditioner; mixed with drying oil infusions (Brahmi/gotu kola, Mehendi/henna, Neelibrigahdi/indigo, Vatika) & used with heat.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Aug 28, 2014)

Tuesday used Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Daily Conditioner as my leave in, moisturized with Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream, then sealed with Bask Java Bean Styling Pomade.

Wednesday morning took down braids with jojoba oil.

Wednesday night plaited hair with jojoba oil for the night.


----------



## ronie (Aug 28, 2014)

Spritzed with apogee pro vitamin leave in
Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream
Twist and perm rods on ends with MHC buttery soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 28, 2014)

Baggying a few hours with: 

Mega-Tek/Nature's Blessing's Mix(Scalp) Hairitage Hydrations Sprout (on ends) and Spritzed with: LACE Ayurvedic Hair Mist.


----------



## jprayze (Aug 29, 2014)

I've been in Senegalese twists for a month now.  My routine is simple, liquid gold on my scalp and grapeseed on the hair.  Washing every other wk to control buildup.


----------



## Bibliophile (Aug 29, 2014)

Last night: refreshed twists with Jane Carter Restore moisture mist, EO Lavender Fields leave in conditioner & 100% pure argan oil.

Today: used argan oil to take down twists for twistout.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 29, 2014)

Last night I applied APB Not Easily Broken Pomade to my scalp


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 29, 2014)

Mix of Vatika and wheat germ oil on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Used: EVOO with my DC'er to Steam with.  Not sure when my Hair Dries?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Used: APB's Bergamont Hair Oil


----------



## DoDo (Aug 30, 2014)

Thursday morning took my hair down with jojoba oil

Thursday night used Aveeno Leave In Conditioner followed by Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Conditioner, Jojoba oil, Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Cream and Bask Java Bean Styling Pomade to reset my braids.

Friday I took down my braids with Jojoba oil. The hair had a soft lush feel to it and was incredibly defined. However, I should skip one of the things I used because my hair was a little oilier than I like.

Today is Saturday and I am washing and (braid) setting my hair. Not sure with what yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

DoDo

Pure Jojoba is all that.


----------



## lovelycurls (Aug 30, 2014)

Oiled scalp with
Hbco, rosemary e.o, oil mix

Sent from Note 3 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Aug 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Pure Jojoba is all that.



IDareT'sHair

That oil has been a godsend in this humidity. Even silicone serums don't seem to work quite as well. I  the stuff.


----------



## Rozlewis (Aug 30, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## ronie (Aug 30, 2014)

ronie said:


> Spritzed with apogee pro vitamin leave in Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream Twist and perm rods on ends with MHC buttery soy


Hair is still soft, strong, and juicy from this. This is becoming my HG combo. All I do is retwist big sections then fluff for a nice curly fro. The bonus is: much less broken pieces on my fingers.


----------



## Beamodel (Aug 30, 2014)

Applied APB not easily broken pomade to my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 30, 2014)

Beamodel

I noticed "Not Easily Broken" has Saw Palmetto


----------



## KinkyRN (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't know what is going on with my fro. It has developed knots at the ends of most coils. So even though I did a full wash with pre poo, light protein and DCed.  My hair just wouldn't do right. So I just put some flawless curl conditioner and THP pomade on top.  I have crazy shrinkage but it is moisturized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2014)

Using: Kizuri Olive & Shea Hair Crème w/Mega-Tek


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

Doing a HOT with Keravada's Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil.


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 31, 2014)

Shay72 said:


> Doing a HOT with Keravada's Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil.


Oops this is APB


----------



## NappyNelle (Aug 31, 2014)

Used SSI Seyani on damp hair, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 31, 2014)

A few drops of KeraVada's: 

Ocean Ego = Irish Moss, Kelp, Spirlulina with Ricebran, Grapeseed, Coconut, Olive, Rosemary, Tulsi


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 31, 2014)

I used some APB Hair Tonic with Soft coconut marshmallows, sealed with KV Amla Brahmi oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 31, 2014)

Froreal3 would you recommend APB's ayurvedic pomade?


----------



## sexypebbly (Aug 31, 2014)

Used APB cookie dough hair cream and butta


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 1, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Froreal3 would you recommend APB's ayurvedic pomade?



bajandoc86 I like the pomade. It makes your hair/twists super soft. It has no hold or anything. It's just a pomade. It has an herbal/very minimal scent. It's great for ends. I want to try her other pomades.  I think IDareT'sHair and/or Brownie518 tried the Not Easily Broken and Bergamont.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 1, 2014)

Froreal3

I'm currently using APB not easily broken pomade and I'm in pure love. 

It leaves my hair incredibly soft. It's super light weight too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 1, 2014)

bajandoc86

I have the Ayurvedic & Not Easily Broken Pomade(s) -- Haven't tried either yet.

But I am totally in love with Bergamont.  It's the only one I tried so far.

I also have the Rosemary & Sage and Peppermint that I also have not tried yet.


----------



## ronie (Sep 2, 2014)

Wash day Sunday night going into Monday morning:
Used pure argan, grapeseed and jojoba oils in my DC. 
Airdried with SD WGBC as a leave in
Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream and twisted with MHC buttery soy hair Cream.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Used Bee Mine Luscious


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 2, 2014)

Used MT mixed with castor and wheat germ oils on scalp, and HH Peach Aloe Pomade on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

Used:
Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

Used:
Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Hair Pre-Treatment

After my Hair Dries -- KeraVada Oil & something else


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 2, 2014)

Used hh scm mixed with a little water in a spray bottle and sprayed directly on roots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Hair Pre-Treatment
> 
> *After my Hair Dries -- KeraVada Oil & something else*


 
Ended up using: APB's Bergamont Pomade instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2014)

Used: APB's Rosemary & Sage Pomade


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 3, 2014)

Oiled scalp with APB Pumpkin and Fennel oil (that I've mixed with castor oil) 

Oyin Hair Dew this morning.

I like APB Ayurvedic cream but I did a little math and it's $20 for a 8oz, while Hair Dew is $13.99 for 8.4oz. Got me thinking......


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 3, 2014)

Used MT mixed with castor and wheat germ oils on scalp.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 3, 2014)

Used:

Yesterday am: Grapeseed oil
Last night: Na-PCA spritz sealed in with sarenzo beads chocolate covered butter in snickerdoodle.


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 3, 2014)

Used a little castor oil on scalp....used a little hh scm mixed with water sprayed directly on roots I am loving this way of using scm.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 3, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil. Used it for the LOC method too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 3, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek & ABP's Rosemary & Sage Pomade


----------



## Ltown (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm random on my oils/grease so I don't recall and forget about posting. 
This week i'll stick to using APB marshmello/HV coconut oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 4, 2014)

Applied MT mix to scalp and SSI Seyani butter on length.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 4, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek


----------



## DoDo (Sep 5, 2014)

Last night I layered:

Aveeno Leave-in Conditioner

Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Daily Conditioner

and

Jojoba oil.

Tonight I am doing a Parachute EVCO pre-shampoo soak.


----------



## ronie (Sep 5, 2014)

Sprayed with aphogee provitamin leave in
Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream in carrot frosting. 
Didn't seal since I'm washing and DCing Friday night.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 5, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Applied MT mix to scalp and SSI Seyani butter on length.



Did this again. I'm running out of the Seyani. I should order some next week.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 5, 2014)

I applied TPS peppermint pomade to scalp and spritzed braids with HTN Follicle Mist and Komaza Califia spray.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 6, 2014)

Will use Darcy's Cherry Kernel Oil on top of my DC'er to Steam with

When my Hair Dries --- probably KeraVada Oil and Mega-Tek?  Not sure.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 6, 2014)

Set my hair last night in twists for a twist out with Curl Junkie Argan and Olive Oil Daily Conditioner, Parachute EVCO and Bask Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 6, 2014)

Vatika oil pre-poo.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 6, 2014)

Used komaza hair strengthen pomade.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 6, 2014)

Taking down my hair with avocado oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 6, 2014)

Sealed with Claudie's Montego Bay Hair Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 6, 2014)

This morning I used Bee Mine Juicy Spritz and applied TPS Peppermint pomade to scalp.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 6, 2014)

Used a little APB Ayurvedic hair creme on scalp (Peach Cobbler, not my favorite scent)


----------



## ronie (Sep 6, 2014)

Wash day today:
Evco on freshly trimmed ends to prepoo
SD WGBC leave in
Hairveda green tea butter to seal


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 7, 2014)

SSI Seyani Butter on damp hair. I love how good it smells.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with EVOO and jojoba oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## rawsilk (Sep 7, 2014)

Okay - so THIS is where y'all are sharing all the info re products in a jar!  I am now hungry as he!! looking at posts re, e.g, pumpkin, carrot cake, watermelon etc. OP, if you don't mind, I would like to ask all subscribers for top choices for *scalp *products or mixes that are *non-greasy*.  So many butters and creams in here that I had no idea about. (Why is this my first time in here?!?!!!)  As soon as I find/decide on something, I'm in.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 7, 2014)

Did a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 7, 2014)

Steeping my tea blend for tomorrow. Cowashing tomorrow since I will be traveling for business this week.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 7, 2014)

I used SSI Coco Creme leave in and sealed with Eden Bodyworks Tea tree and Peppermint oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2014)

Used:

KeraVada Oil & Kizuri Olive & Shea Hair Crème (and a couple swipes of Mega-Tek)


----------



## toaster (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm still loving Cantu Shea Butter Natural Leave-in. About to run out of my SSI Seyani Butter so I purchased Liquid Gold Whipped Marshmallows Butter. I'll update once I receive it and use it for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2014)

toaster

Where you been Ms. Toasty?  Missed You!

Glad to see you here.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 7, 2014)

Used some APB Hair Tonic and Soft Coconut Marshmallows with a little KV Fenugreek


----------



## toaster (Sep 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

I've been spending too much $$ in the makeup forum. I even bought nail polish the other day!  I need to stay in the hair forum because I'm not as tempted by hair products (because I spent 2008-2012 spending ALL my money on hair stuff).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 7, 2014)

toaster

I intentionally stay away from that Thread.  I too, am a Lova' of Make Up & things.

That can be dangerous!

Good to see you!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 7, 2014)

LCOP'd with Oyin Hair Dew, Whipped Pudding, GSO, and Burnt Sugar Pomade.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 7, 2014)

Applied HH soft coconut marshmallow. Sealed with Sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 8, 2014)

Used oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 8, 2014)

Just greased my scalp with MN and TPS Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 8, 2014)

Sealed Mocha Silk with hemp seed oil. Will use a sweet almond oil mix to seal after using APB watermelon LI and EQP mango butter.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 8, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic cream and a smidge of SM curling gel souffle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

Used Mega-Tek & JBCO tonight


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 8, 2014)

Found a jar of O.G Hairitage Carrot Cake Frosting so of course I had to use some of that.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 8, 2014)

I massaged in JBCO and olive oil on scalp. I spritzed  Komaza Califia Spray on braids

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> *Found a jar of O.G Hairitage Carrot Cake Frosting so of course I had to use some of that*.


 
Brownie518

I found a jar of OG Carrot Cake Frosting too!  

Will be using summa that soon.

See what I mean about 518?


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> I found a jar of OG Carrot Cake Frosting too!
> 
> ...


IDareT'sHair

This week, I'm going to dig into those 518 and see if I can find a couple more jars


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 8, 2014)

Did a scalp massage with APB's Hibiscus and Fenugreek. Her oils absorb so well into my hair. Love love.

Oh, and topping my dc with an oil and then steaming is ! There was a definite improvement when I did that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 8, 2014)

Brownie518

I know I only have just that x1 Jar.  

Wonder why she discontinued it? #badmoveonherparterplexed

I still have x1 OG Liquid Cake Batter tho'

*cackles at og*


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 8, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> Found a jar of O.G Hairitage Carrot Cake Frosting so of course I had to use some of that.



Brownie518

I still have a bottle and A 1/2. I'm holding on to them though.


----------



## DoDo (Sep 9, 2014)

Refreshed my hair this morning with Jojoba oil.

Still feels wonderful in my hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

Spritzed DB's Cherry Kernel Oil over my DC


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 10, 2014)

Used SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream Frosting on ends and edges.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 10, 2014)

Used: Nature's Blessings & Mega-Tek mixed


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 10, 2014)

Scalp massage with APB Hibiscus & Fenugreek + GreenPowerhouse


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 11, 2014)

I did a HOT with Strong Roots Pimento oil, EVOO, and jojoba oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 11, 2014)

Used Bee Mine Luscious sealed with APB Ayurvedic Pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 11, 2014)

Used: 

The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade in Hawaiian Plumeria with a thin layer of Mega-Tek.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 11, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic oil to my scalp and sealed my ends with it too after I applied APB leave in spray & pudding to my length.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 11, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 11, 2014)

Spritzed with CD Tui spray, MT mix on scalp, and SSI JBF.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 12, 2014)

I spritzed HTN Follicle Mist on my cornrows and sealed with my wheat germ/ rice bran oil mix. I also applied Peppermint Pomade to scalp.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2014)

Massaged in: The Pomade Shop Peppermint Pomade in Hawaiian Plumeria


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 12, 2014)

Used a couple swipes of TPS Peppermint


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 12, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and MN.


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 13, 2014)

MT mix on scalp and SSI JBF on length.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2014)

Last night I used APB Ayurveda Cream and KV Super Ego oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 13, 2014)

Used Bee Mine Luscious sealed with HV Cocasta


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 13, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Last night I used APB Ayurveda Cream and KV Super Ego oil.



I did this again today.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 13, 2014)

Sealed with grapeseed oil


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 13, 2014)

Applied APB Ayurvedic cram to my unruly new growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 13, 2014)

Massaged in a little ED JBCO


----------



## ronie (Sep 14, 2014)

The usual:
Spritz with aphogee provitamin leave in
Moisturize with APB Ayurvedic cream 
Small twists to put my hair away for a few days with MHC buttery soy cream.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 14, 2014)

Doing a HOT with APB's Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2014)

Using: APB's "Not Easily Broken" Pomade.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 14, 2014)

Applied HBCO to the nape and edges.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 14, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with AVJ and EVCO and KV Super Ego oil.


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Used Hairveda's Almond Glaze to oil my scalp, LACE's More Moisture Cream and their Aloe Pudding. I'm loving LACE!!


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 14, 2014)

Sealed my DC with SSI defrizzer oil, used Giovanni leave in spray  Salerm 21 and Garnier antifreeze serum to blow dry my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 14, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> Used Hairveda's Almond Glaze to oil my scalp, *LACE's More Moisture Cream* and their Aloe Pudding. *I'm loving LACE!!*


 
nmartin20

Agreed!


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 15, 2014)

I added APB Hibuscus, Pomegranate, and Fenugreek oil on top of my DC.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Sep 15, 2014)

Oyin hair dew and APB Ayurvedic oil as my cream and oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2014)

Will use a couple Swipes of: APB's "Not Easily Broken" Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 15, 2014)

This evening: A few drops of KeraVada Oil = Sea Kelp, Spirulina, etc.......


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 15, 2014)

Massaged scalp with a mix of EVOCO, EVOCO, JBCO and pumpkin seed oil


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 15, 2014)

I M&S with APB Honey Almond Hair Moisturizer and APB Hibuscus and Fenugreek oil.


----------



## Brownie518 (Sep 15, 2014)

Used some APB Not Easily Broken pomade


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 15, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray. Sealed with avocado oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2014)

Also used: Annabelle's "Not Easily Broken"


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 16, 2014)

Used marie dean double whipped butter


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 16, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Used marie dean double whipped butter



sexypebbly

I can't find the marie dean black cherry plum pomade on her site.    I'm trying to solidify my BF list.  Can you post a link to the product.  I get overwhelmed on her site


----------



## NappyNelle (Sep 16, 2014)

On Sunday, I did an overnight preepoo with Vatika oil. Yesterday, I added castor oil on top of my conditioner mix. After shampooing, I applied SSI Seyani to damp hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 16, 2014)

Used: Mega-Tek w/APB's "Not Easily Broken"


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 16, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray...
My beloved APB leave in pudding...
Sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil...

All in birthday cake scent...


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 16, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> sexypebbly
> 
> I can't find the marie dean black cherry plum pomade on her site.    I'm trying to solidify my BF list.  Can you post a link to the product.  I get overwhelmed on her site



Lol. She does have alot of stuff to look thru. Ill look for it and see if I can provide a link.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2014)

Slathered on: Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Pre-Rx (wrapped in Saran Wrap) & under my Wig.

Will Co-Wash out after werk.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 17, 2014)

Sealed with a little argan oil this morning.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 17, 2014)

APB leave in, Elasta qp mango butter, SSI defrizzer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 17, 2014)

Used: EVOO over my DC'er (to Steam with)

After my Hair Dries - Probably APB's Ayurvedic Hair Pomade OR....Peppermint Pomade from The Pomade Shop


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 18, 2014)

Used oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2014)

Used APB Ayurvedic Pomade.  

May hafta' discontinue using the APB Pomade(s).  Something in "Not Easily Broken", Rosemary & Sage and now the Ayurvedic made me itch.

I had to take Benadryl after using each of these.  

So, I will stop using/buying those.  

The Bergamont didn't seem to cause me to have a 'reaction' and I have a jar of that left.  

But, as for the ones I mentioned, I will be discontinuing use.

So, that puts me on the hunt for a Winter go-to.  My Beloved Komaza Scalp Butter is being discontinued.

Right now that leaves me with Clauide's, TPS and DB's Eucalyptus & Miint


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Yea you might be allergic to something in it. Take a look at the ingredients and see what it could be.

I have the not easily broken pomade and I love it. I don't have any adverse reactions from it. No itches nothing. Just super soft new growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 18, 2014)

@Beamodel

Yeah....I am not sure what/why it is making me 'itch'.  

At 1st I thought it might be the "Rosemary" in the Rosemary & Sage, but then the other two (NEB & Ayurvedic) also made me start itching.

I was ready to order up a bunch of them BF to get me through the Winter, but I may have to keep searching or just get a couple of the Bergamont's.

I can feel my face getting hot and tight and irritated feeling (if that makes sense)?


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 18, 2014)

I dabbed some APB ayurvedic creme and Ayurvedic oil on the ends of my celies. My ends are happppyyy.


----------



## toaster (Sep 18, 2014)

I think the Cantu Naturals line was made for my hair. The leave-in, the curl cream, and the coconut shine spritz kept my hair moisturized and bouncy in a twist out for four days.

I just received the Liquid Gold Green Magic Pomade and the Whipped Marshmallow butter so I'll be using those and reporting back soon.


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 18, 2014)

massaged scalp with Njoy Hair Growth Oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 18, 2014)

MileHighDiva I cant find the cherry plum pomade on marie dean site or her easy site. Maybe she has it, just not listed for some reason.


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 18, 2014)

Applied APB pumpkin and fennel oil to my length after using APB leave in pudding.


----------



## HarySituation (Sep 19, 2014)

http://mariedeanonline.com/Cherry-Plum-Styling-Pomade.html

MileHighDiva I just typed the name in a goggle search


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 19, 2014)

Used: MT mixed with Grease.


----------



## jprayze (Sep 20, 2014)

Using liquid gold on scalp before bunning today.


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 20, 2014)

Used a little hh sprout on my edges and nape area...love sprout!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Used: Extra Virgin Olive Oil over my DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 20, 2014)

Will use either: Claudie's Temple Balm or Claudie's Iman Butter (something Claudie)


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 20, 2014)

Massaged scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and MN.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 20, 2014)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil in scalp, SM Purification Masque and EVCO on hair.


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 21, 2014)

Doing a prepoo with Shescentit's Coconut Sorbet and SM Purification Masque. I'm loving my first impression of this combination.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 21, 2014)

Doing a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 21, 2014)

Massaging in: Ginkgo Jojoba Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 21, 2014)

Used LG green hair magic cream...


----------



## nmartin20 (Sep 21, 2014)

Prepooed with SM Purification Masque and Shescentit's Coconut Sorbet (during On the Run Tour). Forgot to wash my hair (cray, cray). Overnight deep conditioned with LACE Brahmi Root Hair Masque (this stuff is super, super thick.. provides great slip, light scent. I was able to detangle after washing this easily). Oiled my scalp with Hairveda's Almond Glaze...styled with LACE's Silky Aloe Curl Pudding and More Moisture Cream). Placed my hair in several medium twists. Great second use of LACE products!!


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 21, 2014)

Applied HH PLBM sealed with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 22, 2014)

Prepoo'ed with hairveda vatika oil. Used my oil mix with my deep conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2014)

Rotating right now with: ED JBCO and KeraVada's Coffee Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 22, 2014)

Massaging in: ED JBCO


----------



## ronie (Sep 22, 2014)

Took down my full head sew in after 2 days ( Friday morning to Sunday evening). My edges were on fire. I kept it that long only because I had places to go, and no back up plans for my hair. There is damage, but not too much. I am mad at myself, but then again I didn't feel how tight it was until the whole thing was done. Lesson learned.
So back to the routine
Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic cream and braided with MHC buttery soy creme.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 22, 2014)

Used APB watermelon leave in and oiled my scalp with Liquid Gold oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Goin' in Hard with: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 23, 2014)

Applied HH pink Lemon Berry mimosa again last night. Sealed with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## Angelbean (Sep 23, 2014)

Used hnh going bananas as a lotion type moisturizer to moisturize my roots


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Will use Olive Oil (Extra Virgin) on top of my DC'er to Steam with.

After my Hair Dries, probably KV's Coffee Oil or ED JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 23, 2014)

I used my Home-made Coffee Oil.  

I soaked some Coffee Beans in a small Crock Pot of Extra Virgin Coconut Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Sep 23, 2014)

Will massage in some green magic by LG and spritz with APB leave in.


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 23, 2014)

Massaging jar of joe onto my scalp


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 23, 2014)

I used Bee Mine Juicy Daily Spritz, APB Honey Almond Moisturizing lotion, and APB Hibiscus, Fenugreek oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 24, 2014)

Washed last night and I used:
Pura Dor Argan oil in my prepoo mix ( APB Ayurvedic mask and curl junkie repair me)
SD WGBC as my leave in
Marie Dean whipped shea nilotica butter (forgot how much I loved this baby)


----------



## Kindheart (Sep 24, 2014)

[I m using Shea Moisture souffle as moisturizer ,it leaves some white bits in my hair but other than that its very moisturzing and gives a nice soft curl definition .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 24, 2014)

Used: HydroQuench Systems - Coconut Mango Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Sep 24, 2014)

Massaged scalp tonight with TPS Peppermint Pomade and MN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2014)

Used: Extra Virgin Olive Oil


----------



## jprayze (Sep 25, 2014)

Liquid gold bald spot treatment on my thinner areas before bunning


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 25, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted in here... Every day so far I've used:
Tropic Isle Living JBCO leave-in conditioner & detangler
Baidyanath mahabhringraj oil + Haitian Black Castor Oil (huille maskreti)on scalp & length 
Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
Nubian Heritage Honey & Black Seed infused Shea Butter on ends (this stuff is great!)


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 25, 2014)

Last night I applied APB Caramel Pudding and sealed with APB Ayurvedic Oil. I cannot keep my hands out of my hair. 

Tonight I should be washing my hair, but I'm not sure if I want to disturb my softness going on right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 25, 2014)

Used: EVOO again this evening!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2014)

Still using EVOO


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 26, 2014)

Last night I used
Oyin Handmade Frank Juice, & Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream to put my hair in a cinnabun.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Sep 26, 2014)

Last night
APB Ayurvedic mask and jumbo twists with MHC buttery soy. Trying to get some kind of extension braids going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 27, 2014)

Will slather on some EVCO sometime today under Saran Wrap


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2014)

Frederic Fekkai Glossing Crème and a couple drops of Pure Argan


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 29, 2014)

Twists on wet hair with my stash “Oldies but Goodies":
OH Greg Juice
QB Olive & Grapeseed Hydrating Balm + QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream (both white jar versions)
KMF Upper Management Gel (discontinued glycerin-free formula)

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Ltown (Sep 29, 2014)

Using APB marshmallow and HV verdin oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 29, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Frederic Fekkai Glossing Crème and a couple drops of Pure Argan*


 
Did this again tonight.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 29, 2014)

Massaged in APB hair & scalp treat


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 29, 2014)

Applied APB - Not Easily Broken Pomade to my scalp. 

Applied HV Vatika Frosting, APB leave in pudding (caramel crunch) sealed with APB Pumpkin & Fennel (Marshmallow Clouds) to my length


----------



## Bibliophile (Sep 29, 2014)

Misted twists with distilled H2O.
Applied Majabhringraj oil + Dudu Osum hair oil to scalp & ends.
My twists are soft, springy & smell like lemonade.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 30, 2014)

I may use Pure Argan.


----------



## sexypebbly (Sep 30, 2014)

Been using HH caramel frappe


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 30, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> Been using HH caramel frappe



I totally forgot I still have some of this in my fridge


----------



## Beamodel (Sep 30, 2014)

Applied SCurl to my 10wk post new growth along with APB pumpkin fennel oil.   

Moisturized my hair with Oyin hair dew. Sealed with APB pumpkin oil


----------



## toaster (Sep 30, 2014)

Still using liquid gold green magic, cantu naturals coconut spritz, and liquid gold whipped butter on my scalp and hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2014)

Used ED JBCO this a.m.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 1, 2014)

Used my Liquid Gold sulfur oil last night on my scalp and coconut oil all over. Will baggy this AM.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 1, 2014)

Used coconut oil this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 1, 2014)

Used ED JBCO before tying up hair for Bed.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm pre-poo with APB Hibiscus, Pomegranate, and Fenugreek oil on scalp and EVCO on hair.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 1, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with TPS Peppermint Pomade and MN.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2014)

Using: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 2, 2014)

Used Vatika enriched coconut oil (original formula)

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 2, 2014)

Thoroughly moisturized my hair with SD WGBC and a little coconut oil. Didn't baggy so I may do that overnight. My hair is sucking up everything I put in it.


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 2, 2014)

Last night, I sprayed my hair with water, applied castor oil to my length, and used Soultanicals Fluff-a-licious as my moisturizer. Y'all this was my first time using it. Love it!!! My hair is super soft.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 2, 2014)

I massaged in Strong a Roots Pimento oil and EVOO to scalp for 1 hr under plastic cap before co-washing.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 2, 2014)

Using JBCO (Extra Dark)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 3, 2014)

Used:
Pure Cold Pressed Flaxseed Oil (Rich in Omega 3,6,9)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Used:
Shea-Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx (more like a buttery crème)
EVOO over my DC'er

Not sure what I'll use when my Hair Dries? (probably either Flaxseed Oil or ED JBCO)


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 4, 2014)

Using old school Royal Crown Hair Dress.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 4, 2014)

Yesterday I refreshed my twistout.
I Used:
Oyin Handmade Frank Juice + added Ylang-ylang, Frankincense & myrrh EOs 

SM Yucca & Baobab conditioner + SM leave in conditioner (original formula)

Ramtirth Brahmi Oil

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Used:
Sweet Sunnah's: Gingko & Jojoba Hair Butter for thinning hair = Jojoba Butter, Gingko Biloba Extract, Olive Oil, Black Seed Oil, Shea Butter, Sunflower Oil, Nettle Extract, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E


----------



## Harina (Oct 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> Sweet Sunnah's: Gingko & Jojoba Hair Butter for thinning hair = Jojoba Butter, Gingko Biloba Extract, Olive Oil, Black Seed Oil, Shea Butter, Sunflower Oil, Nettle Extract, Rosemary Extract, Vitamin E



This sounds promising. How long have you used it?


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 4, 2014)

So i have been transitioning and did the BC a few months back.  i ordered 2 bottles of JBCO so i can join the Castor Oil Challenge just waiting for these to come int he mail next week.

So as of now i am using jojoba oil on my hair and scalp every night with a few drops of peppermint essential.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Using JBCO (Extra Dark)



IDareT'sHair - Oh the extra dark i saw this. Do you notice a difference between using the extra dark versus the regular?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

@sugarplum

Huge JBCO fan here! 

The ED supposedly has a greater Ash Content. 

I find it slightly darker but about the same consistency.

I like it. Results are probably the same.

You should pick up a bottle of ED and lemme know what you think.


----------



## atlien11 (Oct 4, 2014)

im still greasing my scalp every other night or so with Liquid Gold Green magic and a mix of MN. Im liking it!


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 4, 2014)

Used beesilk rice & shea leave in and original moxie hair bling


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 4, 2014)

Harina sugaplum

This is an-ongoing "Active" Challenge for the remainder of the year.  

However, you are more than welcome to join this challenge and participate October through December 31st (if you like).

So, if you're interested in joining 'Us' please let me know and I will add you to the list of 'active' participants and will include you in the 2015 Challenge.

Thank You.


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 4, 2014)

I am. So bad at updating but I am still using my coffee pomade , and still loving it.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 4, 2014)

Applied APB pudding and sealed with APB pumpkin & fennel oil


----------



## Ayesha81 (Oct 5, 2014)

ORS olive oil nourishing sheen spray.....I love this stuff. I just spray a little bit and it gives a brilliant sheen.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 5, 2014)

Overnight HOT with Vatika and castor oils.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 5, 2014)

Double post...deleted

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 5, 2014)

Yesterday used:
Distilled water
NH Honey & Black Seed infused Shea Butter
QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on ends

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 5, 2014)

Used PALTAS this a.m.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes please add me  i would love to join this challenge


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 5, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sugarplum
> 
> Huge JBCO fan here!
> 
> ...



Oh yes thank you fr the review. i surely will try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2014)

Used a few Squirts of PALTAS


----------



## ronie (Oct 6, 2014)

Used 
APB ayurvedic cream and MHC buttery soy. 
Same old things. My regimen is getting boring, lol.


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used PALTAS this a.m.



What is this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2014)

sugaplum said:


> *Yes please add me  i would love to join this challenge*


 
sugaplum

Welcome Ms. Lady!  :welcome3:

Please come back & tell us what you'll be using the next 2 months!

Glad to have you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 6, 2014)

@nmartin20

It's an Oil (Hair Treatment) from the UK. 

There's a current challenge on it and also a Thread where someone chronicled their growth using it.

Thick like JBCO. Smells Medicinal.


----------



## Lita (Oct 6, 2014)

Applied some DIHB Nourish fenugreek & amla hair growth cream on my edges..This cream is so smooth silky...I like the nice sensation it gives my scalp.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 6, 2014)

Applied SSI Seyani Hair Butter to length on damp hair.


----------



## toaster (Oct 6, 2014)

Liquid gold green magic on my scalp, cantu naturals coconut spritz and liquid gold whipped marshmallow on my hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 6, 2014)

Applied HH PLBM & APB pudding. Sealed with APB ayurvedic oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 7, 2014)

A few drop of PALTAS Hair Rx.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 7, 2014)

SD WGBC, Eden coconut and shea oil, Elasta qp mango butter, more oil and APB leave in spritz for the roots/ng.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2014)

I added some wheat germ oil/ rice bran oil/EVOO to my DC.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 7, 2014)

HV red tea  moisturizer.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm all lubed up with Bee Mine Luscious and GSO.  Tomorrow, I'll test the Bee Mine Be Hold on my edges and nape.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 7, 2014)

Massaged scalp tonight with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat mixed with MN.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 7, 2014)

Applied APB pudding & APB ayurvedic oil
- Birthday Cake scent -


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 7, 2014)

I applied APB Ayurvedic oil and JBCO to scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 7, 2014)

I refreshed my hair via the “Oyin Method".

 I used: 
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Leave in conditioner & Detangler
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Serum with Argan Oil
OH Honey Hemp Conditioner on ends

The “Oyin Method": Apply a humectant-rich product & take a warm/hot shower with head uncovered.

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 8, 2014)

Applied MT & castor oil mix to scalp.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> sugaplum
> 
> Welcome Ms. Lady!  :welcome3:
> 
> ...



Thank you for the warm welcome 

i plan on using a mixture of half & half JBCO & EVOO everyday for 7 days straight while doing the Inversion method starting November 9th. 

Currently i am on day 4 of the Inversion Method and using warm EVCO and doing the GHE for 1 hour afterwards . i did this this morning.

My hair is a TWA right now but getting much thicker In the morning after my shower, i plan on using EVCO and at night i take another shower after work and using Jojoba oil.

i plan on doing a Pre-poo once a week with EVOO & Honey then washing this out with clay wash.

i am still in search of a good moisturizing creme


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 8, 2014)

APB leave in and Ayurvedic cream this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 8, 2014)

Used a few drops of PALTAS Hair Rx this a.m.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 8, 2014)

Applied APB pudding & APB ayurvedic oil

-This combo is working for my hair err day.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 8, 2014)

I applied a few dabs of olive squalane, avocado, and jojoba oil to my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2014)

Used PALTAS BKC Hair Tonic


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 9, 2014)

I stay oiled up with APB GreenPowerhouse on the scalp and the Ayurvedic on my hair.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Oct 9, 2014)

welp, i'm going to branch out this weekend and make my own shea butter mix.  I'll use unrefined shea, mango butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil by Vatika, neem oil, jamaican black castor oil, bhringraj oil, amla and a very small amount of glycerin.  a few essential oils that I already have.  rosemary, nettle, and little lemon citrus for scent.  

pray for a sista and her blender.  I purposely purchased a hand help cheapie blender just for this purpose.  I'm not spending anymore money on hair products.  well, at least for now.  this month  lololol!

i think that is what it will consist of.  not final yet, but i know it will happen this weekend.  it's going to rain here on Friday and I feel like being creative.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2014)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> welp, i'm going to branch out this weekend and make my own shea butter mix. I'll use unrefined shea, mango butter, cocoa butter, coconut oil by Vatika, neem oil, jamaican black castor oil, bhringraj oil, amla and a very small amount of glycerin. a few essential oils that I already have. rosemary, nettle, and little lemon citrus for scent.
> 
> *pray for a sista and her blender. I purposely purchased a hand help cheapie blender just for this purpose. I'm not spending anymore money on hair products. well, at least for now. this month lololol!*
> 
> i think that is what it will consist of. not final yet, but i know it will happen this weekend. it's going to rain here on Friday and I feel like being creative.


 
@ThatJerseyGirl

Hey Gurly!

Um...Yeah...We Prayin'

No you won't roll up in here talmbout you whippin' up your own products.

You know they say ED JBCO has a Higher Ash Content right?  

That doesn't include all dem Ashes from your Newport 1-Hunnens!


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 9, 2014)

My scalp told me it's wash day today.

prepoo with neelibrigahdi + unrefined palm kernal oils.

I used: Redken Hair Cleansing Cream,

Gunmetal Green+chamomile+ Lavender Angustifolia+Neem Leaf+Tulsi (Holy Basil) tea blend,

AO Rosa Mosqueta+DB Pumpkin Seed+ JCS Nutrient Replenishing conditioners

Seal with Ramtirth Brahmi+Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy with Black Seed & Black Walnut oils

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 9, 2014)

Nursing a spot of 'Breakage' I have in the front.  Will be rotating:

PALTAS BKC (Hair Tonic)
ED JBCO
Strong Roots Red Pimento
KeraVada


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 9, 2014)

Applied SSI Juicy Berry Buttercream and HH Peach Aloe Pomade to the length of hair.


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 9, 2014)

Used APB Not easily broken pomade


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 9, 2014)

I used APB Hair Tonic, APB Ayurveda cream, and APB Auurveda oil.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 10, 2014)

Used warm EVCO and massaged for one minute, did the GHE, then rinsed my hair in the shower.  On soaking wet hair i used SM C&H Curl Enhancing Smoothie and sealed with EVCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2014)

Used: EVCO this a.m.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 10, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic oil(marshmallow clouds)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 10, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Pimento Oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 10, 2014)

SD WGBC sealed with HV whipped gelly. After rinsing out DC oil rinsed with eden Bodyworks coconut shea oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 11, 2014)

Will probably use Pure Olive on top my DC'er to Steam with.

After it dries, either: PALTAS, ED JBCO or Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 11, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic oil on top of my dc


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 11, 2014)

Spritzed my cornrows with Bee Mine Juicy Spritz and applied Peppermint Pomade to scalp/edges

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## ronie (Oct 11, 2014)

Used MHC buttery soy to braid and curl ends. Will be wearing a braid and curl tonight.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 11, 2014)

used EVOO/JBCO this morning for my Inversion method


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 11, 2014)

Used my honey child type 3 cream and marie dean double whipped butter


----------



## DoDo (Oct 11, 2014)

Sealed with some Jojoba oil


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 12, 2014)

I used Bee Mine Juicy spritz, APB Hibiscus/Fenugreek oil, and APB Ayurveda cream.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 12, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Red Pimento


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 12, 2014)

Doing a HOT with Keravada's coffee oil


----------



## Napp (Oct 12, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a good butter to use for the winter? I'm currently using Shea butter but am open to other butters


----------



## soulfusion (Oct 12, 2014)

Massaged my scalp with Opal Hue Qoil Care hair food  and sealed with Opal Hue Shea Butter/Coconut Oil & Honey conditioning hair oil. #gettingbackonmyhairgame


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 12, 2014)

Did the LOC method of Pantene leave-in, jojoba oil, and SM Curl enhancing smoothie. This is the first time I did this method and I really like it. my hair is really moisturized and so soft.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 12, 2014)

Napp said:


> Can anyone recommend a good butter to use for the winter? I'm currently using Shea butter but am open to other butters



Yes i would like to know too


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 12, 2014)

Applied SD Mocha Silk 
Sealed with Sarenzo Chocolate Butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 12, 2014)

Overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil.

@Napp @sugaplum

I like SheScentIt Seyani Hair Butter, Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding (water based) and Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. Lately, I've been using the SSI Seyani most often.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 12, 2014)

I Used:
Dabur Shankhapushpi Tail & 
Reshma Henna oil - strangely contains no henna

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2014)

Will use a few drops of PALTAS


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 13, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Overnight pre-poo with Vatika oil.
> 
> @Napp @sugaplum
> 
> I like SheScentIt Seyani Hair Butter, Oyin Handmade Whipped Pudding (water based) and Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream. Lately, I've been using the SSI Seyani most often.



NappyNelle - Oh all these sound so yummy.  I have heard wonderful things about SheScentIt.Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 13, 2014)

Napp said:


> Can anyone recommend a good butter to use for the winter? I'm currently using Shea butter but am open to other butters



sugaplum

Avocado butter is my favorite butter. It absorbs more easily than Shea and is more moisturizing to me. Shea butter made my hair greasy, yet dry and hard. No bueno.

I order avocado butter from Camden Grey.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 13, 2014)

Using SSI Seyani on damp hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 13, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair Dew; SSI Seyani on ends.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 13, 2014)

Plain oil coconut oil scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 13, 2014)

Used:
Strong Roots Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 14, 2014)

@ nightingale - i will have to give that butter a try. Lately shea butter has been giving my hair same feeling 

So i went to Target tonight after worked and picked up the Camille Rose curlaide moisture butter. i can't wait to try this.  i also picked up my beloved KCKT.


----------



## Kindheart (Oct 14, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used:
> Strong Roots Pimento Hair Oil



IDareT'sHair does the pimento help with thinning spots ? What does it smell like ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2014)

Kindheart

Yes, it does.  It smells like a "Peppered JBCO" (but not bad) -very warming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2014)

Used 1 or 2 drops od Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 14, 2014)

Rinsed hair with water and used my homemade flaxseed gel. I sealed with my EVOO/JBCO. This is a good combination because the flaxseed gel can have a hard hold and the oil softens the hold just a bit.


----------



## ronie (Oct 14, 2014)

Used MHC buttery soy to install my Havana twists.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 14, 2014)

Yesterday I used the following to twist:

OH Greg Juice + ylang-ylang & myrrh essential oils
HBCO
DB Pumpkin Seed moisturizing conditioner
NH frankincense & myrrh infused shea butter (last 4 inches)

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 14, 2014)

Few Drops of Strong Roots Red Pimento Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 14, 2014)

This AM: 
Bee Mine Juicy Daily Spritz
TPS Peppermint Pomade

This evening:
APB Hair Tonic
Cantu Shea Butter Curling Cream
APB hibiscus/fenugreek oil


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 14, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration jar of joe on my trouble spot abd marie dean double whipped butter


----------



## SEMO (Oct 14, 2014)

Napp said:


> Can anyone recommend a good butter to use for the winter? I'm currently using Shea butter but am open to other butters



Napp sugaplum

It's a pomade, and not a butter, but I love Oyin's burnt sugar pomade.  It seals in the moisture, provides nice shine, prevents frizz and even (for me) provides some hold.  I used it in my hair this past week and, even though I got rained on, my hair has held up wonderfully.

I had been struggling with serious dryness recently and nothing (oils, traditional butters, gels) were helping as much as I needed.  Then I remembered I had the BSP in my stash and couldn't believe I'd forgotten about it (#productjunkieproblems).  I touched my hair a few days after washing it and could not believe how hydrated my hair still felt (without being wet).  I had honestly forgotten how much my hair loves this stuff.

I think this will be my winter go to.  I think I may even buy the sugar berries version, just to check out the other scent.


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 15, 2014)

SEMO said:


> Napp sugaplum  It's a pomade, and not a butter, but I love Oyin's burnt sugar pomade.  It seals in the moisture, provides nice shine, prevents frizz and even (for me) provides some hold.  I used it in my hair this past week and, even though I got rained on, my hair has held up wonderfully.  I had been struggling with serious dryness recently and nothing (oils, traditional butters, gels) were helping as much as I needed.  Then I remembered I had the BSP in my stash and couldn't believe I'd forgotten about it (#productjunkieproblems).  I touched my hair a few days after washing it and could not believe how hydrated my hair still felt (without being wet).  I had honestly forgotten how much my hair loves this stuff.  I think this will be my winter go to.  I think I may even buy the sugar berries version, just to check out the other scent.



All what you said about their pomade. Love that stuff and their whipped pudding!


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 15, 2014)

I gave my hair some love last night and placed my hair in medium size twists. I used Belle Butters and Oyin Handmade's Burnt Sugar Pomade(oh how I've missed you). I haven't used Oyin's products for a minute. I know I need to stay with my staple.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 15, 2014)

Sealed with jojoba oil


----------



## Lita (Oct 15, 2014)

Applied Jakalas coffee pomade on scalp & Blueberry Brahmi Amala moisture butter on length.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 15, 2014)

Used: Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 15, 2014)

SEMO
I have both OH Burnt Sugar Pomade & Sugar Berries Pomade. The Sugar Berries Pomade has a lighter texture & doesn't have the hold properties of Burnt Sugar. It also smells like strawberry Kool-Aid

Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 15, 2014)

APB Ayurvedic cream to moisturize. Only have about a quarter of the jar left :-/


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 15, 2014)

Today rinsed my hair and added JBCO/EVOO mix to my lavender spritz then used flaxseed gel


----------



## SEMO (Oct 15, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> SEMO
> I have both OH Burnt Sugar Pomade & Sugar Berries Pomade. The Sugar Berries Pomade has a lighter texture & doesn't have the hold properties of Burnt Sugar. It also smells like strawberry Kool-Aid
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T599N using LHCF


Bibliophile

Thanks for the heads up.  The pj in me reared its head and I already put in a curlmart order for the sugar berries yesterday.    So, I hope I like it.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 15, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> This AM: Bee Mine Juicy Daily Spritz TPS Peppermint Pomade  This evening: APB Hair Tonic Cantu Shea Butter Curling Cream APB hibiscus/fenugreek oil



Duplicated today


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepooing with GSO... may do overnight

ETA nope oil rinsed with Avocado oil (this oil is awesome!) And will seal with Sunny Isle Ylang Ylang jbco. Will use Elucence Moisture Benefits as my leave in.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 15, 2014)

Used an oldie but goodie tonight...

Applied SheScentIt Coco Cream leave in
Sealed with HV Vatika Frosting


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 16, 2014)

This AM:
Bee Mine spritz
Cantu Shea Butter Coconut Cream
TPS Peppermint Pomade


----------



## toaster (Oct 16, 2014)

My scalp is always tingling from this Liquid Gold Green Magic. I hope that's a good thing.

Also still using the Cantu Naturals Leave in, Curl Cream, and Coconut Spritz on my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 16, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> Prepooing with GSO... may do overnight
> 
> ETA nope oil rinsed with Avocado oil (this oil is awesome!) And will seal with Sunny Isle Ylang Ylang jbco. Will use Elucence Moisture Benefits as my leave in.



Ended up sealing with EB coconut shea oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 16, 2014)

I misplaced my DB pumpkin seed moisturizing conditioner. I used:

OH Greg Juice + ylang-ylang & myrrh essential oils
Darbur Shankhapushpi Tail
NH Frankincense & Myrrh Raw Shea butter lotion

That lotion is fan-tas-tic for hair. It's easily absorbed, leaves hair soft, supple & with a beautiful sheen. It reminds me of Afroveda's Shea Amla & Hempseed Lock Twist & Roll buttercreams (pre “gate" formulas)

Using LHCF via smarphone. Can't see mentions


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 16, 2014)

Used:
The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade in Hawaiian Plumeria


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 16, 2014)

Applied Hairitage Hydrations Soft Coconut Marshmallows. Sealed with Hairveda Vatika Frosting


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Using: Shea Terra's Banana & Mongongo Oil Hair Rx.

Will probably use: KV's Coffee Oil or ED JBCO after my Hair Dries


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 17, 2014)

Scalp massage with Njoy Essentials in Floral Fantasy. It doesn't smell flowery at all, but it doesn't smell funky either.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 17, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Annabelle's Hair and Scalp Treat.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 17, 2014)

This AM:
APB Hair Tonic
APB Honey Almond Moisturizing lotion 
Jbco mixed with APB hibiscus/fenugreek oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 17, 2014)

Claudies tea, SD WGBC, APB ayurvedic oil and LG green magic on my scalp and edges.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 17, 2014)

Overnight prepoo on dry hair with:
Auromere Ayurvedic pre-shampoo conditioner
Darbur Vatika Hibiscus enriched coconut oil
Neelibrigahdi oil on scalp 
SM Manuka Honey moisturizing conditioner

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 17, 2014)

Didn't use ED JBCO after all.  I ended up using Claudie's Iman Scalp Butter.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 17, 2014)

Just bought the Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade tonight @ Target. i always wanted to try this product.  And it smells heavenly.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 18, 2014)

Using PBN Capuacu butter during the week after wash day to seal and oyin hair dew to moisturize. My BASK Apple & Sorghum is down to 1/3 of the bottle  (and too thick) so I diluted it with olive oil, grapeseed oil, and a bit of argan oil. I really like this consistency better for the length of my hair for the oil rinse but preferred the thickness of the original formula for my ends. 

I'm on the hunt for a butter with better hold than PBN Capuacu and BASK Tapioca


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 18, 2014)

Just used the Oyin Pomade on my freshly co-washed hair.  My curls love it!!  It leaves the hair very moisturized and soft. i was looking for something like this becuase my flaxseed gel seemed to get my curls very hard....no matter what i did?? The Oyin has has minimal hold which is just fine for my TWA.  So i will be putting my flaxseeds away for a while.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 18, 2014)

Still in the challenge, using HV vatika frosting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 18, 2014)

sugaplum

Glad you found something that worked.

Ltown

Hey Girl


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair 
Oh yes me too The process is fun, but hurting a sista's pocketbook!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 18, 2014)

Used QB BRBC.  Sealed with some HV Cocasta Shikakai.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## DoDo (Oct 18, 2014)

Used some As I Am leave in on my twists.​
Sealed it in with Shea Moisture Restorative Elixir mixed with a few drops of castor and avocado oil.

Stayed in the bathroom with the shower running to steam it in.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 18, 2014)

I sprayed Mane and Tail Strengthner, APB Ayurvedic cream on hair/scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 18, 2014)

Scalp massage with Njoy essentials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

Used:  _"Herbs Matters"_ Rosemary Hair Pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

xu93texas

Your Hair is looks so Gorgeous in your Avi.


----------



## fasika (Oct 19, 2014)

Prepooing right now with EVOO, Grapeseed Oil, 1 egg yolk and honey. 

My hair used to HATE olive oil a few years ago, but a week ago I went ahead and prepooed with EVOO and Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol. Man, my hair felt AMAZING, and the color got so much richer, darker and more vibrant, and has stayed that way even after a couple of co-washes and a shampoo since then. I don't know what happened for my hair to like it now?! I think I was relaxed back then, but I don't quite remember. I just know my hair used to hate all oils, period, but EVOO and EVCO were the worst.

I've started using EVCO again, but my hair still feels weird with just EVCO. My hair feels stringy if I apply it on wet hair, and then gets extra dry a day later. I'm trying to find out how to use it properly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

fasika

This is an Active On-Going Challenge.  Are you joining?


----------



## fasika (Oct 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Sorry, I didn't realize it was a challenge - just read the first few words. Oops


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 19, 2014)

This AM:
Bee Mine Juicy Spritz
APB oil mixed w/JBCO


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Your Hair is looks so Gorgeous in your Avi.



Thanks love


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

xu93texas

Your Hair looks amazing and it has grown so much.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 19, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic oil today. Will use LG green magic hair cream to massage scalp later


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 19, 2014)

Added APB ayurvedic oil to my dc


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 19, 2014)

Put 6 large braids in my hair last night using PBN Capuacu butter after misting lightly with water. Rubbed some SSI Seyani butter on my hands and took them down this morning...hair is still as soft and fluffy as it was wash day (Friday)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

@caliscurls

Do I need both Seyani & the Juicy Buttercreme or should I just stick with Seyani? 

I'm trying to narrow this list down.

I had Juicy Berry Buttercreme and sold it (by mistake). Now I'm wondering if I should repurchase it BF? 

What do you think? Have you tried?

Anyone else who has tried both please weigh in. @Froreal3 @NappyNelle

And others....(in this Challenge)


----------



## Shay72 (Oct 19, 2014)

Steamed with APB's Hibiscus & Fenugreek oil. Also used it as the "O" in the LOC method.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls  Do I need both Seyani & the Juicy Buttercreme or should I just stick with Seyani?  I'm trying to narrow this list down.  I had Juicy Berry Buttercreme and sold it (by mistake). Now I'm wondering if I should repurchase it BF?  What do you think? Have you tried?  Anyone else who has tried both please weigh in. @Froreal3 @NappyNelle  And others....(in this Challenge)




IDareT'sHair 

I haven't tried the Juicy Buttercreme and honestly hadn't planned on repurchasing the Seyani butter because other butters work better for sealing.  BUT this morning is the first time I'd used it just for taking down braids and it worked well. That will be its new purpose in my routine. I'm going to use the BASK Seven Fold the same way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

@caliscurls

Thanks Sis.

I have both of them in a Cart (and I already have an unopened Seyani), 

but wanted to see if I needed them both or if I should just get the Seyani?

I hear more 'raves' on the Seyani as opposed to the Juicy Berry Buttercreme.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 19, 2014)

Sealed length with SSI Seyani Butter.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls
> 
> Do I need both Seyani & the Juicy Buttercreme or should I just stick with Seyani?
> 
> ...



I use the Juicy Buttercreme 3-4x a week, and I do like it for extra sheen under Ecostyler gel. It's my replacement for the nice pomades from Hairitage Hoodration, although the consistency is very different. The only downside to the JBC is the size IMO. I will purchase again on BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

NappyNelle

So, I should just gone & get them both then.

Thanks Ms. Nelle


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls  Do I need both Seyani & the Juicy Buttercreme or should I just stick with Seyani?  I'm trying to narrow this list down.  I had Juicy Berry Buttercreme and sold it (by mistake). Now I'm wondering if I should repurchase it BF?  What do you think? Have you tried?  Anyone else who has tried both please weigh in. @Froreal3 @NappyNelle  And others....(in this Challenge)


. I've used it. It's actually pretty good. It has a nice scent. I has a light whip consistence and a little goes a long way. I will say that the oils did separate at the bottom. I'm thinking it was due to the hot weather. It still performed well. I just kept in my refrigerator. I have since purchased a second jar. I hope this helps!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 19, 2014)

nmartin20 said:


> . *I've used it. It's actually pretty good. It has a nice scent. I has a light whip consistence and a little goes a long way. I will say that the oils did separate at the bottom. I'm thinking it was due to the hot weather. It still performed well. I just kept in my refrigerator. I have since purchased a second jar. I hope this helps!!*


 
@nmartin20

So, you've used both? And I need both right? That's my question.

I have a jar of Seyani that I haven't opened. 

And I had the Juicy Berry but sold it (by mistake) I thought it was something else 

It was still wrapped up in bubble wrap and I grabbed it, mailed it, thinking it was something else.

So, I was going to buy it/try it again. 

It seems most of the raves are on the Seyani. No one really never posts about the Berry Buttercreme.

Thank You!


----------



## divachyk (Oct 19, 2014)

Tonight I used my new Komaza goodies:

Pona hair & scalp for pre-poo
Coconut serum for my leave-in
Bountiful mane for post-wash scalp massaging


First impression: I really liked all 3.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 20, 2014)

Used As I Am leave in under QB Burdock Root Butter Creme

Then sealed with Avocado oil

Hair is particularly soft. I am remembering why I love Qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 20, 2014)

Used: Pure Cold Pressed Black Seed Oil (yaaasss it stanks)


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 20, 2014)

This am:
APB Ayurveda oil/jbco mix
Bee Mine Spritz
Cantu Shea Coconut Curling Creme


----------



## ronie (Oct 20, 2014)

Layered the following on my Havana twists:
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in
APB watermelon leave in
APB Ayurvedic cream
MHC buttery soy


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 20, 2014)

LOC with
Diluted AO Rosa Mosqueta Nourishing Conditioner (original formula)
Soultanicals Afrodite Shine Almighty Gloss Boss+ Heritage Aura Glow
Nubian Heritage Goats Milk & Chai with Rose extract lotion

I used NH lotions as hair moisturizers when I was relaxed. My hair is soft, detangled & sheeny.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 20, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew + PBN Capuacu Butter to do a crown braid. BASK Tapioca on edges


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 20, 2014)

Sprayed APB leave in  
Applied Pura body Muru Muru  
Sealed with APB pumpkin and fennel oil


----------



## DoDo (Oct 21, 2014)

This am:

Used Bumble and Bumble Scalp and Hair Tonic as a spritz

Used Burdock Root Butter Cream to moisturize and Sarenzo Beads Chocolate Covered Butter to seal my ends


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2014)

Used: Claudie's Iman Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2014)

NappyNelle

I read your post in another thread re: SSI Seyani and SSI Juicy Berry during Fall/Winter.  

It seems due to the lighter weight of 'both' butters (after reading your post), I could actually wait until a Mothers Day Sale? 

I may edit those from my Cart and pick them up after Fall/Winter.  

I do currently have a Jar of Seyani so I may try this before BF to see if I want to re-up BF.


----------



## FemmeFatale (Oct 21, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> NappyNelle  I read your post in another thread re: SSI Seyani and SSI Juicy Berry during Fall/Winter.  It seems due to the lighter weight of 'both' butters (after reading your post), I could actually wait until a Mothers Day Sale?  I may edit those from my Cart and pick them up after Fall/Winter.  I do currently have a Jar of Seyani so I may try this before BF to see if I want to re-up BF.



Kind of Off topic but How's it going with the Haitian Castor Oil? I know that you've been using it for a while..


----------



## ronie (Oct 21, 2014)

APB watermelon leave in on my twists.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 21, 2014)

Njoy and MT mix on scalp and edges; SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends.



IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> I read your post in another thread re: SSI Seyani and SSI Juicy Berry during Fall/Winter.
> 
> ...



And this is making me  . So far, the weight of the butters is perfectly fine, but when the temperature drops to the 20s will my hair just LOL at me?  I think I'm being paranoid, but yes, maybe you should wait until the Spring since you have options for heavy moisturizers and sealants.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2014)

NappyNelle

I pulled out & opened Seyani.  I know/see what you mean.  

It is Whippy and Lightweight, so it could definitely wait until the SSI M-Day Sale.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 21, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Sprayed APB leave in
> Applied Pura body Muru Muru
> Sealed with APB pumpkin and fennel oil



Beamodel

You made me hungry with that pumpkin and fennel 

You also reminded me to pull that PBN leave in back out  .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 21, 2014)

NappyNelle

If SSI's Juicy Berry Buttercreme is anything like Seyani.....they both can definitely wait until Warmer weather.

BTW: Seyani smells wonderful

*goes in to adjust my list....again*


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 21, 2014)

I took down my cornrows with EVCO and massaged APB hibiscus & fenugreek oil/ jbco to scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 21, 2014)

DoDo

You know how we do Twinzie


----------



## DoDo (Oct 21, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> DoDo
> 
> You know how we do Twinzie



Beamodel

Yay!


----------



## toaster (Oct 21, 2014)

My liquid gold whipped marshmallow butter is melting in my bathroom. I don't keep my bathroom that warm but I do live in Texas. I'll continue to use it until I can pick up some raw shea butter.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 21, 2014)

The Pomade Shop Coffee Butter on edges. Almost forgot I had this


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 21, 2014)

Prepoo with Sunflower oil 
Oil rinsed with Avocado oil
Then Claudies tea, Shea moisture jbco leave in, and APB ayurvedic oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 21, 2014)

All this seyani talk Made me wonna use it...

I applied APB leave spray and sealed with SSI seyani butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 21, 2014)

Refreshed twists with:
Darbur Vatika hibiscus enriched coconut oil (on scalp)
distilled water
Heritage Aura Glow (Rose scent) 
Tropic Isle JBCO Hair Food

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## ronie (Oct 22, 2014)

African best braid spray on my twists.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 22, 2014)

Using Grow Balm for scalp massages.


----------



## jprayze (Oct 22, 2014)

Used a little liquid gold bald spot treatment on my thin spots.  This is my 2nd bottle.  The regular liquid gold is great for overall growth, but I'm not seeing any progress with my thin spots yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Slapped on some Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil Pre-Rx (on dry hair) wrapped in Saran Wrap and slapping on wig.

Will wash it out this evening after work.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 22, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> If SSI's Juicy Berry Buttercreme is anything like Seyani.....they both can definitely wait until Warmer weather.
> 
> ...



The JBBC is a touch heavier than Seyani, but yes, they are both light and whippy. My friends always say that my hair smells good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

NappyNelle

It does smell good. 

LOL. I bet they do tell you that.

I think I'm going to wait and try to pick those up in the Spring.  

I'll get MHC Buttery Soy and my QB ABCDEFGHIJK Butter came today.

I also have Komaza & Claudie Butters on hand which are also heavier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Have Cold Pressed Pure Flaxseed Oil over my DC'er (Steaming)

After my Hair Dries, not sure?  I'll probably rotate Claudie and something?


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 22, 2014)

SSI Juicy Berry Buttercreme on length thanks to the discussion earlier.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 22, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> SSI Juicy Berry Buttercreme on length thanks to the discussion earlier.


 NappyNelle Light or heavy?  I want to try, but I hate heavy cremes.  I'm doing an SSI haul soon and want to include so new stuff.

*Nevermind.  Saw your response above*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 22, 2014)

CrysMelis

Welcome Back!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 22, 2014)

M&S with Mizani H2O Intense Night-time Treatment and GSO.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 22, 2014)

Elasta QP mango butter sealed with APB ayurvedic oil and LG green magic hair cream on my scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 22, 2014)

Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows. Sealed with APB Ayurvedic Oil. 

This is an amazing combo. My hair is so soft, u can't stop touching it


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 22, 2014)

M&S with QB BRBC and SD Mocha Bling Butter.


----------



## lenu80 (Oct 22, 2014)

Applied Seyani butter and Jakeala coconut hair juice.


----------



## caliscurls (Oct 23, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew and BASK Tapioca


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Moisturized with PBN Cupuacu.  Hair is butter soft.


----------



## ronie (Oct 23, 2014)

APB watermelon leave in on my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2014)

Used The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## Angelbean (Oct 23, 2014)

I used a ton of safflower/vatika oil last night to detangle I lost very little hair and I am fully detangled! And I just left the oil in over night will wash it out later today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 23, 2014)

Couple swipes of: Peppermint Pomade (The Pomade Shop)


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 23, 2014)

Njoy and MT mix on scalp; SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 23, 2014)

Applied HH PLBM 
Sealed length with APB Ayurvedic oil 
Sealed ends with Seyani butter 

Put hair in two bantu wraps


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 23, 2014)

LOC with:
Obia Natural Haircare Curl Hydration Spray
Baidynath Majabringrag oil
NH Goats Milk & Chai with rose extract lotion

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## CrysMelis (Oct 23, 2014)

Wet flexi set on freshly washed and DC'd hair with HQS Coconut Lime Oil.  Never put oil on wet hair.  We will see.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 23, 2014)

APB Honey Almond Moisturizing Lotion
APB Ayurveda cream
APB Hibiscus and Fenugreek oil


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 24, 2014)

Oiled scalp with LG sulfur oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 24, 2014)

Light Swipes of: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 24, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> APB Honey Almond Moisturizing Lotion APB Ayurveda cream APB Hibiscus and Fenugreek oil



I used the same products tonight.


----------



## Lita (Oct 24, 2014)

Washed/DC applied APB blueberry leave-in on length,APB iced coffee pudding on ends & Jakala Coffee butter balm on scalp..Hair feels smeels incredible.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 24, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Applied HH PLBM
> Sealed length with APB Ayurvedic oil
> Sealed ends with Seyani butter
> 
> Put hair in two bantu wraps



Why fix what ain't broken.... Repeat of this tonight


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2014)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil and APB Hibiscus/fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 25, 2014)

Still going hard on :  The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade


----------



## DoDo (Oct 25, 2014)

Used Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Creme on edges. The rest of my hair is still going strong.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm doing an Ayurvedic treatment with EVCO and EVOO.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## toaster (Oct 26, 2014)

Purchased 70/30 shea butter/ coconut oil which I will use to seal my ends. It's nice and whipped textured and available at whole foods. I should have purchased two.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 26, 2014)

Overnight prepoo with Njoy and wheat germ oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Used EVOO over my DC'er to Steam with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 26, 2014)

Used: PALTAS BKC Hair Rx


----------



## toaster (Oct 26, 2014)

I didn't use the Liquid Gold Green Magic the past two nights and my hair is sooo soft and moisturized at the roots. My growth rate and retention are pretty good anyway so I won't be using it any longer.

I probably wouldn't have dry roots if I took the time to part and apply the product but... I don't have the time/patience to do that.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 26, 2014)

toaster said:


> I didn't use the Liquid Gold Green Magic the past two nights and my hair is sooo soft and moisturized at the roots. My growth rate and retention are pretty good anyway so I won't be using it any longer.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have dry roots if I took the time to part and apply the product but... I don't have the time/patience to do that.



I thought it was just me. My hair is moisturized for days when i use this. I love it!


----------



## Ltown (Oct 26, 2014)

Using hv green tea/vatika oil this week.


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 26, 2014)

Used bee mine hair milk ans SSI Berry buttercream.


----------



## curls4daze (Oct 26, 2014)

Used As I Am Moisture milk for the first time! hair looks shiny


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 26, 2014)

APB Honey and Almond Moisturizing Hair Lotion
and sealed w/ rice bran oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 26, 2014)

LOC on wet hair with:
SM JBCO Leave in conditioner
Darbur Vatika enriched coconut oil + marula oil
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

Used KMF Upper Management Gel -(discontinued formula) to twist.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Oct 26, 2014)

LCOB with the following:

SD WGBC
bask Palm Tapioca
SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence
bask Java Bean Balm


----------



## Brownie518 (Oct 26, 2014)

Used some APB Hair Tonic, HTN Lotion, and KV Fenugreek oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 27, 2014)

SSI Seyani butter on damp hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 27, 2014)

LG Green magic massaged into my scalp. Moisturized my hair with APB leave in on top.


----------



## ronie (Oct 27, 2014)

I made a booboo. 
I used APB Ayurvedic mask instead of the ayurvedic cream to moisturize my Havana twists. I normally use the mask as a preppy, so I guess I have to wash my twists soon. 
I will never get my masks and creams in the same scents again. The textures are similar, and the jars are identical, so I went through my whole head without realizing that. Hope it's no issue, cause I will have it in my hair over 24 hours. Oh well!


----------



## toaster (Oct 27, 2014)

Used cantu naturals leave in and curl cream when I set my hair yesterday. Then I sealed my wet ends with shea butter.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 27, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew to moisturize and APB Ayurvedic Oil on scalp this morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 27, 2014)

Massaged in a couple drops of: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 27, 2014)

Last night I Applied HH PLBM and sealed my length with APB Ayurvedic oil. Sealed my ends with seyani butter.   

This combination is consistently giving me ultra soft/moisturized hair.


----------



## divachyk (Oct 27, 2014)

My hair feels very soft after using Pura Body Naturals MurMuru & Komaza Coconut Pudding as wash day LIs.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 27, 2014)

APB Honey and Almond Moisturizing Lotion, KomazaCare Califia Spray, and my oil blend.


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 27, 2014)

Greased scalp with Grow Balm.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 27, 2014)

Njoy on scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 27, 2014)

Used 
Tressemme Naturals (new formula) vibrantly smooth conditioner
Darbur Vatika enriched coconut oil + JBCO mix
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2014)

Massaged in: Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 28, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Massaged in: Pure Cold Pressed Pumpkin Seed Oil*


 
Same thing this evening.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 28, 2014)

Massaging in LG sulfur oil.


----------



## toaster (Oct 28, 2014)

Cantu coconut spritz and shea butter on my ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 29, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> APB Honey and Almond Moisturizing Lotion, KomazaCare Califia Spray, and my oil blend.



Repeat tonight.


----------



## PJaye (Oct 29, 2014)

Question:

I've been trying to find a hair butter that doesn't contain shea.  All I could unearth was PBN Mango Scalp Butter, Obia Moisture Cream, Kyra's Mango Butter and CRN Jai Twisting Butter/Aloe Whipped Gel.  Do any of you know of any others?  TIA.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 29, 2014)

Doing a Pre-cleanse Rx with Avocado oil

ETA:

PJaye 

Qhemet and Bekura (Bask) have some shea free options. Qhemet is a little heavy on the glycerin though.

Qhemet

Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

Burdock Root Butter Cream

Aethiopika Hydrate and Twist Butter

Bekura (formerly known as Bask)

Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream

(Please excuse me if you have tried all of these already )


----------



## jprayze (Oct 29, 2014)

Grapeseed oil on my edges...keeping it light today


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2014)

Passaged in the last of my Pumpkin Seed Oil (must pick up another bottle soon)


----------



## sexypebbly (Oct 29, 2014)

Applied SSI Berry buttercream and marie dean cherry plum pomade


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 29, 2014)

Used
OH Frank Juice
Darbur Vatika enriched coconut oil
QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 29, 2014)

Massaged in: KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 29, 2014)

Applied JBCO to edges and nape.


----------



## Beamodel (Oct 29, 2014)

Applied APB pudding birthday cake. 
Sealed with APB Ayurvedic oil birthday cake


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 29, 2014)

Will spritz with APB leave in.


----------



## nmartin20 (Oct 29, 2014)

Applied APB pudding Pound Cake with Oyin Handmade Brown Sugar pomade. This is pretty good.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 29, 2014)

Wish I could try that burnt sugar.  Unfortunately that first ingredient is castor oil and I am highly allergic. 

Last few days its been simple. Alternating sunflower and grape seed oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Oct 30, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> Used
> OH Frank Juice
> Darbur Vatika enriched coconut oil
> QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream
> ...



Repeated the above.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## ronie (Oct 30, 2014)

2 days ago I washed my twists, and I used the following:
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in
SD wheat germ butter conditioner
MHC buttery soy hair creme 
I have been refreshing daily with APB watermelon leave in.


----------



## toaster (Oct 30, 2014)

Wash day! Will use Cantu Naturals Leave in and Curl Cream along with shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 30, 2014)

Used: KeraVada Kenyan Coffee Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 30, 2014)

SSI JBBC on length.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 30, 2014)

APB Honey Almond Moisturizing Lotion and
Sealed w/oil blend mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2014)

Massaged in Ol' Skool Sulfur 8 on my 'itchy' spots.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Oct 31, 2014)

Doing an overnight "Oil Soak" with Neem Oil.  Will Co-Cleanse it out in the a.m.


----------



## xu93texas (Oct 31, 2014)

This afternoon I used APB Auurvedic cream and sealed with jbco/APB Hurry and Grow oil. I also massaged some onto my scalp.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 31, 2014)

Just some evco to pre-poo today.


----------



## NappyNelle (Oct 31, 2014)

Njoy on scalp.


----------



## Babygrowth (Oct 31, 2014)

LG green magic hair cream and APB leave in on my rows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2014)

Getting Ready to Cowash this Neem Oil out.

Will use EVOO over my DC'er to Steam with.

Once my Hair Dries....I'll use Naturalista Juicy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 1, 2014)

Lovin' Naturalista Juicy (received a 2oz in a Swap).  Will re-up on a Full Size 8oz Jar BF


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 1, 2014)

Used my oil mixture and water, Pura Body Naturals Murmur murmur lotion, and sealed with Oyin Handmade's Burnt Sugar Pomade- plaited my hair (about 10-12).


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 1, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> This afternoon I used APB Auurvedic cream and sealed with jbco/APB Hurry and Grow oil. I also massaged some onto my scalp.



Repeat again tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 2, 2014)

SSI Seyani on length and MT mix on scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 2, 2014)

Used: Sulfur 8 on my Itchy spots.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 2, 2014)

Used APB ayurvedic oil marshmallow clouds with my dc


----------



## Ltown (Nov 2, 2014)

using komaza strengthening creme and hv red tea moisturizer.


----------



## toaster (Nov 2, 2014)

Shampoo'd and deep conditioned today. Hair felt baby soft after rinsing the conditioner. Applied Cantu Naturals Leave in and Coconut Curl cream and sealed my ends with shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2014)

Used a few drops of: PALTAS BKC


----------



## divachyk (Nov 3, 2014)

Sealed my celies with Gleau


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 3, 2014)

Yesterday used mission condition banana berry leave in and carols daughter tui oil to twist my hair. The mission condition leave in smells divine


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 3, 2014)

I M&S with APB Honey and Almond Lotion and my oil blend. I applied Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 3, 2014)

@sexypebbly

Glad to see another Mission:Condition user in Da' House! rileypak

I have the Berry-Honey L-I but haven't tried it yet. I was thinking about using it as a Cowash, because I rarely use Creamy L-I's. 

(That was the item she sent me by mistake).


----------



## toaster (Nov 3, 2014)

About to release my bun, moisturize with Cantu Naturals Coconut Curl Spritz and seal with shea butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 4, 2014)

QB BRBC sealed with APB Olive & Oats oil in bday cake.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2014)

Used: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 4, 2014)

My hair has been retaining moisture so well using LOC.I can go for 5 days without refreshing.

Last night used:
Tressemme Naturals vibrantly smooth conditioner (new formula)
Darbur Vatika enriched coconut oil
QB Amla &  Olive Heavy Cream

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 4, 2014)

Njoy and MT mix on scalp.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm pre-poo' with EVCO, jojoba oil, and Strongs Roots Oil.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 4, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @sexypebbly
> 
> Glad to see another Mission:Condition user in Da' House! rileypak
> 
> ...



I can see you using the leave in as a cowash. Its a nice creamy and thick consistency. If you do use it, let me know how it goes and how it smells, lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2014)

Used: PALTAS BKC Hair Tonic


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2014)

sexypebbly

Will definitely let you know how it performs as a Cowash and how it smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 4, 2014)

Duplicate Post....Sorry!


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 4, 2014)

Applied LG Green Magic to my scalp. 
Applied Oyin Hair Dew to my length & sealed with APB pumpkin fennel oil.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 4, 2014)

Massaged in LG green magic hair cream and spritzed APB leave in on top.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 4, 2014)

I whipped Shea butter, vitamin e oil, EVOO, coconut oil and added a couple drops of rosemary, peppermint and eucalyptus essential oils. After misting my hair with water mixed with evoo and glycerin, I applied the whipped butter and twisted my hair good night. I'll see how my hair feels in the morning.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 5, 2014)

Annabelle's hair creme sealed with gleau


----------



## ronie (Nov 5, 2014)

Layered on my Havana twists
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in
APB ayurvedic creme
MHC buttery soy
I will be refreshing with APB watermelon leave in or Africa s best braid spray until Monday which is take down day. I can't believe it's been 4 weeks already.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 5, 2014)

This AM:

LG Green Magic to scalp and APB Ayurveda cream to hair; sealed with my oil mix.

This PM: 
Spritzed KomazaCare Califia spray and sealed ends with jbco/APB Ayurveda oil.


----------



## toaster (Nov 5, 2014)

Can't naturals coconut spritz and shea butter on my hair tonight... and every night I don't wash.


----------



## Solila (Nov 5, 2014)

I have this bottle of Shea butter and peppermint oil that I made last year. It is my Winter staple. Lawd, every time  I use it, my scalp tingles. LOL


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 5, 2014)

Applied SSI Seyani to length and massaged scalp with MT and Njoy.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 5, 2014)

May I jump in and ask a question...where is every one buying their Shea butter?

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## Solila (Nov 5, 2014)

KiWiStyle I'm in NY. I go to this store called Madinas. I get a whole tub for like $3 or $4.


----------



## toaster (Nov 6, 2014)

KiWiStyle I get mine at whole foods.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Nov 6, 2014)

Solila toaster thank you both!

Sent from my SM-N900V using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2014)

Using: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 6, 2014)

Used Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Moisturizer on dry hair. My hair was very soft and fluffy. Works great as a leave in for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2014)

Going in Hard on: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 6, 2014)

Massaged in LG green magic. I love this stuff. It slays my NG like no other!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> *Massaged in LG green magic. I love this stuff. It slays my NG like no other!*


 
Beamodel

FYI ---


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair

Yup, I posted about green magic in this thread a day or so ago. It makes my hair so soft. I wish they had two versions. One with and one without sulfur.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 6, 2014)

Beamodel

It could probably be requested as such.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 6, 2014)

Applied SSI Seyani to length and massaged scalp with MT and Njoy.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 6, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Beamodel
> 
> It could probably be requested as such.



Good idea. But what would sulfur do to the length? Sorry if that's a dumb question.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 7, 2014)

I applied APB Ayurvedic cream to hair and sealed with jbco/APB Ayurveda oil.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 7, 2014)

I used:

Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Creme as a leave in

Anabelle's Perfect Blends Pumpkin Spice Hair and Body Butter to seal and

Dax Pomade on edges


I am using grease on my edges as an experiment. I actually have plenty of 'edges'. When I was a kid I tried to cut them off and my Mom was absolutely not cosigning that. 

In any case, I have been testing petroleum products on my edges. After using mineral oil gel on the edges on my left side I notice a difference in length in as little as a month. My edges on my left side were growing like Rapunzel and it was rather confusing since I did not expect for grease to have that effect. I used Dax Pomade to finger coil my edges and it looks great. The experiments continue. 

I can't do MHM because I am pretty sure you can't use grease if you are doing that. No matter. If it turns out this actually works, it will definitely become part of my regimen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

@DoDo

I went Ol' Skool and bought some Sulfur 8 for my itchies. 

Been workin' like a Charm. 

Bad ingredients and all....


----------



## DoDo (Nov 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> I went Ol' Skool and bought some Sulfur 8 for my itchies.
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

 I remember using that when I was a kid! It worked great on itchy scalp for me too! Hmm, I may consider adding it to the stash...


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 7, 2014)

If my goal is to achieve thicker hair, how do I apply JBCO? Is it on the scalp or on the actual hair. (In the past, I have used it to grow in my edges, so I applied it on the scalp, but now I want to thicken up my hair so I'm a little confused as to how to use it)


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 7, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> If my goal is to achieve thicker hair, how do I apply JBCO? Is it on the scalp or on the actual hair. (In the past, I have used it to grow in my edges, so I applied it on the scalp, but now I want to thicken up my hair so I'm a little confused as to how to use it)



Smiley79
What do you mean when you say “thicken your hair"?

If you mean increase density (more hair on head) apply JBCO to your scalp like you did for your edges.

If you mean to coat/condition (each hair strand looks thicker) you have several application methods:

1. Apply to slightly damp hair as an overnight prepoo (20 min heat optional)
2. Mix with Ayurvedic or penetrating oils & apply to dry hair as an overnight prepoo (20 min heat optional)
3. Mix with deep conditioner & use heat for 20-30 minutes. Let cool & rinse out.
4. Use on wet clean hair as oil rinse.
5. Mix with leave in conditioner/moisturizer & apply to length.
6. Add 1Tbs to liquid refresher & spray hair daily.
7. Apply a small amount to hair length as sealant.

Hope this helps...Happy Hair Growing

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 7, 2014)

Yesterday I used
OH Greg Juice
JBCO + Vatika enriched coconut oil mix
 Tressemme Naturals Vibrantly Smooth Conditioner (new formula)

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Holla (Nov 7, 2014)

elasta qp is still my ish!!!  some days I just need one product.  That was today. My hair was dry and frizzy. I slathered on some mango butter, smoothed my edges into a ponytail and went out the door.  No spray bottle. No layering. No mixing.  No fuss.  I'm also happy that I can buy it for less online.  I was paying $6.99 at Bed Bath and Beyond when Walmart is selling it for $4.59 (original formula) online.  It keeps my hair so soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

Slathered on:

BlueRozeBeauty's Chai Tea Pre-Rx will leave in overnight and co-cleanse out in the a.m.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 7, 2014)

Applied Keravada Henna Oil.


----------



## ronie (Nov 7, 2014)

APB watermelon leave in on my twists.  
I also applied some glean oil in anticipation of take down on Monday I need to start oiling.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Slathered on:
> 
> *BlueRozeBeauty's Chai Tea Pre-Rx will leave in overnight and co-cleanse out in the a.m.*


 
Decided to wash tonight.

Used Flaxseed Oil over my DC'er (to Steam with)

When my Hair Dries, Imma gonna try Jakeala's Coffee Hair Balm


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 7, 2014)

Prepooing overnight with sunflower oil. Will cowash in the morning.





Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 8, 2014)

Overnight oil soak with Njoy and Vatika.


----------



## ronie (Nov 8, 2014)

Oiling my twists some more with gleau oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 8, 2014)

Jakeala reminds be of Oyin BSP consistency-wise.  

I'm tryna' decide if I like a creamy Coffee or a Oil based pomade type Coffee.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 8, 2014)

Applied liquid gold green magic to my scalp


----------



## Lita (Nov 9, 2014)

After my wash & DC I applied APB iced coffee pudding on my length,Jakela coffee butter balm on my scalp & APB not easily broken pomade on my ends...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 9, 2014)

I greased my scalp with Liquid Gold Green Magic. I used Cantu Shea Butter Leave in on my hair.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 9, 2014)

I will use the last corner of my green magic so I will add LG Sulfur Oil. Will Spritz APB leave in on top.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 9, 2014)

Used: M/N & ED JBCO


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 9, 2014)

Yesterday I used:
QB Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Twist hair with HBCO (l'huile Maskriti) + Mahabringrag oil+ FOTE Aloe Vera gel mix 
Heavy seal with cocoa butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 9, 2014)

Used mission condition banana berry leave in and SSI Berry buttercream to twist my hair


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Used QB BRBC sealed with APB Noni and Papaya Pomade.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2014)

sexypebbly said:


> *Used mission condition banana berry leave in *and SSI Berry buttercream to twist my hair


 
I pulled the Honey Berry Leave-In (which smells absolutely amazing by the way) out to use as a R/O last wash day, but used something else.

sexypebbly


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2014)

Used: ED JBCO


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 10, 2014)

On freshly washed and oil rinsed hair:

Bekura Tapioca as a cream leave-in (got the idea from a post DoDo made a while back)

QB Aethiopoka Hydrate and Twist Butter to seal

Usually I blow dry but my time is limited these days...and will be for the next month so I'm going to try this for stretching my hair then bun her up.


----------



## toaster (Nov 10, 2014)

When I washed my hair last night I used Cantu Naturals Leave In, Coconut Curl Cream, and shea butter on my ends.

Later this afternoon I will spritz my hair with Coconut Curl Spritz and seal with shea butter again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 10, 2014)

Used: ED JBCO also Jakeala Coffee Balm to Seal Ends


----------



## DoDo (Nov 10, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> On freshly washed and oil rinsed hair:
> 
> Bekura Tapioca as a cream leave-in (got the idea from a post DoDo made a while back)
> 
> ...



caliscurls

Keep us posted!


----------



## ronie (Nov 10, 2014)

My twists are out after 4 full weeks. I washed and DCd my loose hair and I layered the following on freshly washed hair:
Aphogee pro vitamin leave in
SD WGBC 
MHC buttery soy


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 10, 2014)

I M&S with Natty Moist and Natty Butter. I applied Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 10, 2014)

Liquid Gold growth oil on scalp


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 10, 2014)

Applied liquid gold green magic on my scalp. 

Applied APB spray on my length. 

Sealed with sarenzo chocolate butter.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 11, 2014)

Took down my 8 plaits with SSI Seyani butter. OMG..my hair looks great! The Bekura Palm Tapioca Buttercream and QB Aethiopika butter combination was a hit! It left my hair soft, defined, and movable. 

DoDo in that post you made a while back about not using QB Amla because of the glycerin is EXACTLY why I stopped using it the last time I was natural. I loved the product but my hair just can't take a lot of glycerin. I would have never thought to use the Palm Tapioca Buttercream this way. 

Anyhow, I've got a beautifully full and frizz free braid out, although my hair has gone from BSB to neck length, lol! That's okay, I knew that would happen. I'm trying to stretch it over 3 days like the YouTuber 22nd Century Natural Woman. 

Tonight I will braid it back up using her technique and see what happens. Next week I'm back to bunning.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 11, 2014)

Refreshed twists with
Home Health Hairever II Hair & Scalp Vitamin Tonic
OH Hair Dew
El Shaddai Shea Butter vanilla scent

Hairever II tonic is my Holy Grail product. It has castor oil, herbal extracts, honey, henna, ceramides, biotin, vitamins & amino acids. I get the scalp soothing, hair strengthening & conditioning properties without dryness, stickiness or buildup. It's also unscented & cheap (6-8USD for 8oz)

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 11, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> Took down my 8 plaits with SSI Seyani butter. OMG..my hair looks great! The Bekura Palm Tapioca Buttercream and QB Aethiopika butter combination was a hit! It left my hair soft, defined, and movable.
> 
> DoDo in that post you made a while back about not using QB Amla because of the glycerin is EXACTLY why I stopped using it the last time I was natural. I loved the product but my hair just can't take a lot of glycerin. I would have never thought to use the Palm Tapioca Buttercream this way.
> 
> ...



caliscurls

Yay! I am loving the sound of your results!


Qhemet creams are great for protective styling but unless its the right weather conditions, it can be tricky to use for loose styles.

I am glad I could be of help. You have also reminded me of what my winter combo should be when I am wearing my hair loose .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2014)

@caliscurls @DoDo @Bibliophile

Lawd....Ya'll making me want to add QB to my BF list.  

Now I wish I woulda' got x2 abcdefghijklmnop Butters instead of 1.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 11, 2014)

Used: JAKEALA Coffee Balm and ED JBCO


----------



## toaster (Nov 11, 2014)

Cantu coconut spritz, shea butter, flat twist and under the bonnet.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 11, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Grow Balm.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 11, 2014)

applied APB's ayurvedic oil to my scalp


----------



## ronie (Nov 11, 2014)

toaster said:


> Cantu coconut spritz, shea butter, flat twist and under the bonnet.


   Your hair looks so juicy. This fat, I meant flat, twists are making me so jealous, lol.
toaster


----------



## toaster (Nov 11, 2014)

ronie I'm telling you twist outs, the cantu naturals line, and pure shea butter are giving my hair life. I've never been so happy with the way my hair looks on a daily basis.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 11, 2014)

Applied HH Peach Aloe to hairline.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 11, 2014)

Applied HH Soft coconut marshmallows sealed with sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 12, 2014)

Last night put the plaits back in spritzing with water and sealing with jojoba oil... Honestly my hair didn't need the moisture so I may skip tonight if it still feels good


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Used: ED JBCO.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 12, 2014)

Used "the dew"  this morning. Oiled scalp with APB Ayurvedic Oil. Sealed with her green tea oil. Applied some garnier fructis pure clean gel.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 12, 2014)

Massaged in LG Growth Oil


----------



## ronie (Nov 12, 2014)

So I did my very first moisture & seal on my own hair since removing my extensions. My hair feels amazing: strong, elastic, super duper soft. I used:
Pura body naturals murumuru moisture milk to moisturize
MHC buttery soy cream to seal and twist. 
Of course now that it is cold outside and dry like the Sahara inside, I switched to PBN MMM as my main moisturizer. I am not waiting to see if my old mositurizers will work this winter.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 12, 2014)

Last night I massaged in LG growth oil and spritzed APB leave in.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls @DoDo @Bibliophile
> 
> Lawd....Ya'll making me want to add QB to my BF list.
> 
> Now I wish I woulda' got x2 *abcdefghijklmnop* Butters instead of 1.



IDareT'sHair



Try the first one before you buy more though. Otherwise you will have to sell off more than one and I don't want you to come for me later .



I think you might like it though .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

DoDo

I've had both before.  I got both on Swap's.  In fact, with Swaps I got:

x2 AOHC
x2 BRBC
x1 ABCDEFG Butter
x1 Moringa Serum
x2 OHHB
x1 Karaday Hair Tea
x1 Tea Tree Pomade

So I am actually quite familiar with this line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Using Pure Neem right now and Shea Terra Organics Banana & Mongongo Oil


----------



## DoDo (Nov 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> I've had both before.  I got both on Swap's.  In fact, with Swaps I got:
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

You got the whole line plus backups already 

I never got to try the Karaday Hair tea. I think it's now discontinued? I still haven't tried the serum or the tea tree pomade.

I have tried the Moringa  as well as the Cocoa tree leave in. I am not as much a fan of them as I expected I would be.

Let me know about your current adventures with the 'Andsjkfha' butter when you start using it again. I think it's going to be my winter staple.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 12, 2014)

Last night used:

Qhemet Burdock Root Butter Cream as my leave in and APB Hair and Body Butter to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

DoDo said:


> *You got the whole line plus backups already *
> 
> *I never got to try the Karaday Hair tea. I think it's now discontinued? I still haven't tried the serum or the tea tree pomade.*
> 
> ...


 

@DoDo

No, I've had the products before (which was my point). 

And I forgot until you mentioned it, I had CTDG about x4 Jars (from different swappers).

The Tea and the Tea Tree Pomade are discontinued I think? 

I didn't think I would like the Moringa Serum because of the consistency but I really did. It was great.

I bought the Butter to put into rotation with MHC Buttery Soy (they are very similar IMO).

But I could have just bought x2 ABCD Butters because it's only $14 and MHC BS is almost $19.00. $18.75 I think?


----------



## DoDo (Nov 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @DoDo
> 
> No, I've had the products before (which was my point).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

I understand, you have tried the whole line already .

Thank you for telling me that about the MHC. Yeah, I will be sticking to the 'Adsjfhaf' butter .


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

@DoDo

Yeah, abcdefghijk is definitely a suitable replacement for MHC BS. But I do like them both.

I have MHC BS sitting in a Hattache Cart (back up). 

However, it QB has a decent Sale (or any Sale for that matter), I will more than likely pick up another one.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 12, 2014)

Just got.my bottle of JBCO, gonna see if I can salvage my edges.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 12, 2014)

Applied LG Green Magic to my scalp


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Using: Herbs Matter (ETSY) Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @caliscurls @DoDo @Bibliophile
> 
> Lawd....Ya'll making me want to add QB to my BF list.
> 
> Now I wish I woulda' got x2 abcdefghijklmnop Butters instead of 1.



IDareT'sHair
Ha! Says the same woman who had me  stalking CurlMart for Elucence conditioner & gallivanting about town for Mongongo Oil.

“Holla' at a Sista'" if you ever need to be rid of the burden owning all of that QB products. B-)

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 12, 2014)

Bibliophile

Gurl....That QB Stash been gone.  

All I have  left now is what I purchased myself during that last sale = x1 Burdock Root and x1 Abcdefg Butter.

Tis All.

That's why I'm thinking about putting them on my BF list.:scratchch


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 12, 2014)

Applied jbco mix to hair and scalp for a pre-poo treatment. 

I DC on dry hair with Natty Cupuacu & Rhassoul Deep Conditioner; rinsed and cowashed with TJ TTT. 

Applied leave ins and blow dried hair. M&S with Natty Moist and Natty Butter. Apied LG Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 12, 2014)

SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on ends.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 13, 2014)

Water and jojoba oil to moisturize and seal


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2014)

Almond oil to detangle


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2014)

Herbs Matter: Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 13, 2014)

Sprayed my hair with diluted APB leave in spray (marshmallow clouds). Sealed my ends with sarenzo chocolate butter


----------



## DoDo (Nov 13, 2014)

Yesterday I used:

Bumble and Bumble Hair and Scalp Tonic as a spritz

Qhemet Biologics Burdock Root Butter Cream as a leave in 

and grapeseed oil with a dab of APB Hair and Body Butter to seal.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 13, 2014)

THis past week I've been using JBCO on my hair and I must say I love how it makes my hair soft, I usually use it on my scalp and ends only, but I'm going to keep using it on my hair and see if this is a winner for keeping my hair soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 13, 2014)

Used: Herbs Matter Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 13, 2014)

SSI Seyani and Papaya Curly Souffle on length.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 13, 2014)

Today I used distilled H2O and marula oil.
ETA: My hair didn't need it but I M&S out of habit.
Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 13, 2014)

Doing an overnight evco prepoo. Might add fenugreek/amla oil mix in the morning.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 13, 2014)

Sealed my overnight DC/prepoo with avocado oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 14, 2014)

Last night heavy moisturized and sealed with Bekura Tapioca Buttercream and QB Aethiopoka Butter and put into a crown braid that will stay up  until Sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2014)

Used: Rosemary Hair Creme


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 14, 2014)

I did an experiment on my hair in four sections so far the section that's softest has SD WGBC, sunflower oil, Jakeala nappy butter and APB ayurvedic oil. The next section has SM JBCO leave in, SFO, APB tutti frutti hair cream, and APB oil. Next is CJ smoothing lotion (meh), oil, APB hibiscus and pomegranate, and oil. The last section is APB leave in mixed with Soultanicals kink drink, oil, SD WGBC, and oil. Claudie's tea and the kink drink was sprayed all over first. I will not be sealing just liquid alone anymore. It is definitely creamy leave in season. The liquid is good for refreshing my braids under my wig tho.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 14, 2014)

Using up kckt and sealed over that with sulfur grease


----------



## toaster (Nov 14, 2014)

Cantu coconut spritz and sealed with Shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 14, 2014)

Babygrowth

Interesting Research/Experiment.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 14, 2014)

Prepoo with Ramtirth Brahmi + Sunny Isle pimento oil mix

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 15, 2014)

Applied LG Green Magic to scalp. I M&S with My water mixture and Natty Cream.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 15, 2014)

Applied LG growth oil to scalp and used Jakeala parfait on my ends only.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 15, 2014)

Used mineral oil gel with shea butter on edges last night.

My experiments continue. Knotting of the edges that I considered inevitable is nonexistent now. Very interesting.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 15, 2014)

Njoy on scalp and edges. I don't think my edges will ever be full and lush.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Used mineral oil gel with shea butter on edges last night.
> 
> My experiments continue. *Knotting of the edges that I considered inevitable is nonexistent now. *Very interesting.


 
DoDo



Why Did this Just Crack Me Up?  You a Mess Ms. Do

That sounded like a Commerical.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Using KeraVada's Coffee Oil right now as a Pre-Rx.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 15, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair

Aww! Glad to make you laugh !


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 15, 2014)

Water and EVCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Jakeala Coffee Balm


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 15, 2014)

Applied LG Green Magic to my scalp. 
APB sprayed on my length and sarenzo chocolate butter on my ends.


----------



## Duchess007 (Nov 15, 2014)

Buttering my scalp and twists with whipped shea mix over green/peppermint tea spritz. For the rest of the afternoon, I plan to baggy under a head wrap while running errands. When finished, I'll cowash with As I Am, do an ACV rinse, and then DC overnight.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 15, 2014)

Sprayed my mini twists with water and applied Cream & Coco Green Tea and Hibiscus black castor oil to my twists. I'm liking it. This is week one with my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

I shared this over in U1B1 but WHY does my replacement ED JBCO smell exactly like the x2 that I thought were 'bogus'?

Maybe something is off with my nose. 

Maybe I didn't get counterfeit ED JBCO afterall.  

Maybe the scent varies. Maybe the other ones I got were the problem.

Now I got x3 durn bottles of ED JBCO open. 

At least x1 is only 2oz's.

Don't mind me....I'm losin' it!...

I need to lie down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2014)

Pulled out:
LG's Whipped Java Bean
Purabody's Mango Tea to rotate


----------



## ronie (Nov 15, 2014)

Wash day today and I used:
Pureology 21 benefits and carols daughter cupuacu blow dry cream before a tension blow out. 
I also used MHC buttery soy to moisturize after the blow out.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 16, 2014)

Moisturized with Jakeala's Amla parfait. I love the consistency and smell of it!


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 16, 2014)

Used carols daughter black vanilla oil with my dc


----------



## Ltown (Nov 16, 2014)

I looked over my stash and found SSI seyani butter, will use that up this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2014)

Using:  ED JBCO


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 16, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray and pudding. 
Sealed with APB Pumpkin & Fennel Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 16, 2014)

Massaged Njoy on scalp, then applied SSI Seyani and JBBC on length.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Using:  ED JBCO



Does it smell right today?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> *Does it smell right today? *


 
@NappyNelle

Well...you know...

I bought another 8oz replacement of ED JBCO and it smelled the exact same way as the other x2 

So, now I have x3 bottles open.erplexed


----------



## DoDo (Nov 16, 2014)

Spritzed with Bumble and Bumble Scalp and Hair Tonic

Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme

Sealed with shea and mineral oil gel


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 16, 2014)

Used bee mine hair milk(which I think is a staple) with carols daughter tui oil


----------



## toaster (Nov 16, 2014)

Wash day! Cantu naturals leave in, coconut curl cream, and shea butter on my hair.


----------



## lovelycurls (Nov 16, 2014)

Spritzed twists with amazing botanicals aloe mint spritz
Moisturize hair with bask silk and honey latte
Massage scalp and edges with homemade oil mix
Seal hair with Shea moisture superfruit serum

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 16, 2014)

Was feeling nostalgic for wash day. I used:


SM JBCO Leave in conditioner
Afroveda Cocoalatte moisture butter to twist.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 16, 2014)

Bibliophile

Pours out some Ashlii Amala Raspberry DC'er in honor of your AV Stash.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 17, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Spritzed with Bumble and Bumble Scalp and Hair Tonic
> 
> Moisturized with APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme
> 
> Sealed with shea and mineral oil gel



Repeated the same routine this evening.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2014)

I might have to join this challenge next year... I used soybean oil (vegetable oil) tonight and steamed with it for 20 minutes... no dry scalp and no greasy hair after conditioner rinsing it out. This is a first for straight oil on my hair...


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 17, 2014)

Last night Bekura Palm Tapioca hair cream to moisturize and QB Aethiopika to seal. Applying the Aethiopika sparingly as I noticed build up last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

@CodeRed

We'd be happy to have you. I'll mention you when I do the 2015 Challenge Participants.

The Method you described should get your hair & scalp through the Winter months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

Using: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor

And wondering if I have enough to make it through what's already cranking up to be a Brutal Winter?


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 17, 2014)

Used APB Pear Apple Hair Cream and Blueberry Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 17, 2014)

Oil rinsed with grape seed oil (meh); used APB spritz mix, avocado oil, SD WGBC, APB ayurvedic oil, APB hibiscus and pomegranate cream, and Oyin BSP on ends only.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 17, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @CodeRed
> 
> We'd be happy to have you. I'll mention you when I do the 2015 Challenge Participants.
> 
> The Method you described should get your hair & scalp through the Winter months.


 
Thank you  I'm hoping it does... I've really wanted oils to work for me in the past and maybe they just weren't light enough or maybe I should've tried steaming them in... I lurve my steamer


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

CodeRed

Great!  I hope Oil Steaming works for you.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 17, 2014)

Using:

Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster (Spritz) & a smidgen of ED JBCO


----------



## jprayze (Nov 17, 2014)

Used mango butter on my edges and liquid gold on my scalp


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Used NJoy oil on scalp, APB Ayurvedic cream in Honey Dew, sealed with Pumpkin & Fennel oil in Honey Dew, heavy sealed ends with APB Noni & Papaya pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Used: ED JBCO


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2014)

Hair Dew, EVCO, and APB Blueberry Butter....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Used some: Claudie's Hair Frappe with my ED JBCO


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 18, 2014)

I found this little gem at the BSS Sunday! I'm in love with it already! I've already placed some of my other oils on the back shelf for this little jar of happiness!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

charmtreese

Lawd...

You Always Findin' somethin'


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> charmtreese
> 
> Lawd...
> 
> You Always Findin' somethin'



Lol, I know! I'm going on a no buy until March, starting in December!  Gotta get Black Friday in! 

I'm in the airport now heading to OH for work.  On my travels in OH I will be visiting Cincinnati, home of "Black and Bosssie" hair pomade!  I'm already trying to figure out which BSS I can visit to pick some up!


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2014)

I see I'm going to have to prioritize my butter buying this BlackFriday....eyeing that castor oil pomade


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 18, 2014)

Yesterday I refreshed some fuzzy twists with:
Distilled H2O
OH Hair Dew + Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Therapy mix
 AfroVeda Cocoalatte moisture butter

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 18, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> I found this little gem at the BSS Sunday! I'm in love with it already! I've already placed some of my other oils on the back shelf for this little jar of happiness!



charmtreese
You're so lucky to find that on the ground! I bought that from CurlMart last year. It's wonderful; not like a tradtitional pomade at all. Oh and the lavender/JBCO scent smells nice too!

ETA: I think relaxed or fine-haired ladies would love this pomade. It instantly turns into a medium-viscosity oil upon contact.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 18, 2014)

Bibliophile said:


> charmtreese You're so lucky to find that on the ground! I bought that from CurlMart last year. It's wonderful; not like a tradtitional pomade at all. Oh and the lavender/JBCO scent smells nice too!  ETA: I think relaxed or fine-haired ladies would love this pomade. It instantly turns into a medium-viscosity oil upon contact.  Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.



I have fine hair and you're right the consistency is perfect for fine hair! I applied it to my scalp and it feels light, with a very refreshing subtle tingle!  I also put some on my twist and they weren't overly greasy and had a light shine to them!


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2014)

My scalp was on fire  had to do an emergency scalp detox with mud. I think it was the indigo....before I thought it would itch because maybe I was allergic, did some reading and used it again this weekend with better quality powder and at first it didn't itch. Today (sigh) it was on fire!!   

So long story short the purpose of my post...my hair line was still agitated after the detox so I put a little jojoba oil on it and whew, it feels much better! I also oil rinsed heavily to combat the dryness from the indigo with my Bekura apple & sorghum that's been diluted with EVOO and Grapeseed oil.   

I gotta figure this indigo thing out...off to the henna thread later today.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2014)

Moisturized and Sealed lightly blow dried hair with Bekura Palm Tapioca (moisture) and Naturelle Grow Pumpkin Butter (seal). I'm glad i didn't get rid of this butter. While it seems to be hard it melts in your hands and smells delicious. Laid edges lightly with QB Aethiopika. 

Oils scalped with jojoba oil for good measure and put Chagrin Valley Calendula Salve along my hair line over the jojoba oil, again for good measure   It's supposed to be really good skin irritations.


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Nov 18, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> My scalp was on fire  had to do an emergency scalp detox with mud. I think it was the indigo....before I thought it would itch because maybe I was allergic, did some reading and used it again this weekend with better quality powder and at first it didn't itch. Today (sigh) it was on fire!!
> 
> So long story short the purpose of my post...my hair line was still agitated after the detox so I put a little jojoba oil on it and whew, it feels much better! I also oil rinsed heavily to combat the dryness from the indigo with my Bekura apple & sorghum that's been diluted with EVOO and Grapeseed oil.
> 
> I gotta figure this indigo thing out...off to the henna thread later today.



caliscurls

You might have to stop using indigo.  I experienced severe itching and irritation from indigo. At first my reactions were mild and got increasingly worse with each use.  

here are some links. Other people have had the same experience.  

http://forums.longhaircommunity.com/showthread.php?t=1998

https://www.facebook.com/HennaSooq/posts/10151425318009019

http://forums.hennapage.com/node/5817


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks MilkChocolateOne I think you're right. I was just sitting here thinking I can't do this to myself again and it's not worth it.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2014)

M/s with Jakeala coconut hair juice and APB ayurvedic oil.


----------



## toaster (Nov 18, 2014)

Spritzed with cantu coconut spritz and sealed with whipped shea butter.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 18, 2014)

Used Avocado oil last night as a Pre cleansing Rx

Used Camille Rose Curl love Moisture Milk to refresh this morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

Used KeraVada's Coffee Oil over my DC'er


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 18, 2014)

Sprayed APB leave in spray 
Sealed with APB pumpkin & fennel oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 18, 2014)

@charmtreese

Ms. Charm:

Yaaassss! You must pick up several jars of Black & Bossie. 

It would be a shame to be so close and not snatch up a few.

Thank you both for your review(s) of the Sunny Isle Pomade. *most appreciated*

Bibliophile

Thanks for the review, as a relaxed head I will pick up a jar of the Sunny Isles Pomade. 

Lemme go add it to my Hattache Cart right quick.

You know.....for Research Purposes


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2014)

charmtreese Whatcha got? When I click on the photo the forum shows me an error message.

Massaged NJoy on scalp and applied a heaping amount on SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on the ends.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 18, 2014)

toaster How do you normally wear your hair? Do you have your regimen posted somewhere?


----------



## charmtreese (Nov 18, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> charmtreese Whatcha got? When I click on the photo the forum shows me an error message.
> 
> Massaged NJoy on scalp and applied a heaping amount on SSI Seyani on length, concentrating on the ends.


 
Sunny isle lavender JBCO hair pomade.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 18, 2014)

Googles “Black & Bossie pomade"

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## toaster (Nov 18, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> toaster How do you normally wear your hair? Do you have your regimen posted somewhere?



I responded in the Nail Your Regimen challenge so I don't derail this thread.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 18, 2014)

Massaged in LG growth oil and moisturized with Jakeala nappy butter.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 18, 2014)

I used APB Ayurveda Cream and jbco mix. I applied LG Green Magic to scalp.


----------



## ronie (Nov 19, 2014)

Used aphogee curlific leave in to refresh my twist out puff. Hair feels strong and soft (ish, lol). With this cold I will need a thorough M & S session tomorrow.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 19, 2014)

ronie Your hair looks so


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 19, 2014)

Moisturized and Sealed with Bekura Palm Tapioca (moisture) and Naturelle Grow Pumpkin Butter (seal). Too bad Naturelle Grow no longer makes the Pumpkin Butter. I love how thick it is...perfect for winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 19, 2014)

Did a LOC (under a Baggy Now) *L*iquid = Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster, *O*il = (ED JBCO) and *C*rème = Claudie's Hair Frappe


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 19, 2014)

Froreal3

What do the MHC  Soy, Type 3 and 4 cremes smell like?  Also, what are the similar too?


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Froreal3
> 
> What do the MHC  Soy, Type 3 and 4 cremes smell like?  Also, what are the similar too?



MileHighDiva Buttery Soy doesn't have much of a smell. It plays well with other scented products. It has a similar consistency to SD Mocha Silk I feel...soft, just a little more gooey though. I haven't tried the others. Was never interested.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 19, 2014)

Wash day: Used APB Cookie Dough Leave in Pudding, sealed and twisted with ST Knot Butta. Hair is soft and smells nice. I like how the APB leave in pudding goes on so smoothly.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 19, 2014)

Applied APB pudding & spray to my length 
Applied APB pumpkin & fennel oil to my scalp 
Sealed with APB pumpkin & fennel oil


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 20, 2014)

Moisturized with water/avj and Sealed with Naturelle Grow Pumpkin Seed Butter.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 20, 2014)

Used 
Tropic Isle Living leave in conditioner & detangler (diluted with distilled H2O)
Darbur Vatika enriched coconut oil
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2014)

Used: 
Sulfur 8 (on semi-itchy spots)


----------



## DoDo (Nov 20, 2014)

Used Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk and Sarenzo beads chocolate covered butter to refresh


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 20, 2014)

Used Giovanni vitapro leave in spray, Jakeala nappy butter, and APB ayurvedic oil. Will massage in LG growth oil later. Also oil rinsed with GSO up


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 20, 2014)

Used: Claudie's Revitalizer's Montego Bay Hair Oil (unscented)


----------



## ronie (Nov 21, 2014)

ronie said:


> Used aphogee curlific leave in to refresh my twist out puff. Hair feels strong and soft (ish, lol). With this cold I will need a thorough M & S session tomorrow.


Please remind me my dear friends to never, never, never wear a puff  without properly moisturizing and sealing in nyc 18 degree weather. HOLY BREAKAGE!!!!   
I should have know that I can spray this on my hair and go out with my hair unprotected.  
I have never seen my hair do this, even at the beginning of my journey when I didn't know what I was doing. 
So Wednesday morning, I used APB Ayurvedic cream and MHC buttery soy, put it in an bun and left it alone all day Wednesday. This was the most traumatic M/s session. I had hair everywhere: the sink, my shirt, my hands. I had to clean hair off of my hands after each section. I usually only check my hands at the end to see how much broken piece I have. 
Thursday evening I spritz with some water and moisturize with APB Ayurvedic cream. The breakage was less than half what it was the day before, so we re on the right track. I will do a deep conditioner today to keep on top of this breakage. 
Now I don't know if I should still flat iron on Wednesday as planned.


----------



## ronie (Nov 21, 2014)

whosthatcurl said:


> ronie Your hair looks so


whosthatcurl
Thank you so much.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 21, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew and Naturelle Grow Pumpkin Seed  Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 21, 2014)

Slathered on: BlueRoze Beauty's Chai Hair Tea Pre-Rx on Dry Hair (under Saran Wrap, Plastic Cap, Wig Cap).

Will come home this evening and finish up.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 21, 2014)

Used Camille Rose Curl Love Moisture Milk as a leave in last night

Today used Saranzo Beads Chocolate Covered Butter to refresh hair


----------



## toaster (Nov 21, 2014)

Spritzed hair with Cantu Naturals Coconut Spritz and sealed ends with shea butter.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 21, 2014)

Used the LOC Method to moisturize my hair: sprayed my mini twists with water,  used my oil mixture, and applied Cream and Coco's spray(leave in the stuff in the tall bottle, it's pink.. came with no label, not bad). I'm loving the results..


----------



## jprayze (Nov 22, 2014)

Applied MN to the scalp and Grapeseed oil on my hair.  Will wash and condish in the am.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 22, 2014)

I used KomazaCare Califia Spray, APB oil, APB Ayurveda Cream this AM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

Purabody Naturals Mango Tea Scalp Butter.  Excellent!


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Grow Balm.


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 22, 2014)

APB Ayurvedic hair cream in honey dew 
APB Pumpkin and fennel oil in Honey Dew

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 22, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew and NG Pumpkin Seed Butter....my hair is soooo soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 22, 2014)

Baggying with an LBCO =

Liquid = Aphogee Pro-Vitamin
Butter = PuraBody's Mango
Crème = Claudie's Hair Frappe
Oil= Pure Cold Pressed Flaxseed

Will alternate the "L" with Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 22, 2014)

Used APB cucumber papaya hair cream and butta


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 23, 2014)

NJoy oil on scalp.
APB Ayurvedic cream in Honey Dew, sealed with Pumpkin & Fennel oil in Honey Dew.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 23, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Baggying with an LBCO =
> 
> Liquid = Aphogee Pro-Vitamin
> Butter = PuraBody's Mango
> ...



I see EnExitStageLeft has you using your LOC method letters now, 

IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

@MileHighDiva

Didn't she Girl? Got me doing some durn - LBCO.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 23, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray & pudding. Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Nov 23, 2014)

Because LOC'in is the thang to do in these moisturizing skreetz  MileHighDiva and IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

EnExitStageLeft

Imma stay on this L-B-C-O for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 23, 2014)

Used: Pure Cold Pressed Avocado Oil under my DC'er.

Will use Coffee Oil and PBN Mango Tea after my Hair Dries.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 23, 2014)

Washed then put on a leave in and sealed with sulfur grease. Twisted that up and slathered almond oil over the twists and scalp


----------



## ronie (Nov 23, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> APB Ayurvedic hair cream in honey dew APB Pumpkin and fennel oil in Honey Dew  Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


Froreal3
Hey girl, how do you like the ayurvedic cream? That's my boo thing. I know you are a fan of the regular cream. How do they compare on your hair. I didn't care for the regular.


----------



## nmartin20 (Nov 23, 2014)

LOC method-sprayed my hair with water, applied Anita Grant's Oil(smells so good), and applied Creme and Coco pink leave in. I think it's a leave in(smells really good).


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 24, 2014)

Njoy oil on scalp,  APB Ayurvedic cream in Honey Dew, APB Pumpkin and Fennel oil in Honey Dew, APB Noni and Papaya Pomade on ends. 



ronie said:


> Froreal3
> Hey girl, how do you like the ayurvedic cream? That's my boo thing. I know you are a fan of the regular cream. How do they compare on your hair. I didn't care for the regular.



ronie I love both.  The Ayurvedic is slightly lighter.  I am getting both for Blk Friday.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2014)

Spritzed on some: Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster.  Will probably use Claudie's Frappe Hair Lotion.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2014)

SSI Seyani Butter on length.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Nov 24, 2014)

Used Hair Dew and Jakeala Parfait to moisturize and seal. Little APB Ayurvedic Oil on scalp.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 24, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew, Bekura Palm Tapioca, and NG Pumpkin Seed Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 24, 2014)

I spritzed my hair with HTN Follicle mist and used  Alikay Naturals Botanical Hair and Scalp Pomade.


----------



## sexypebbly (Nov 24, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration caramel frappe and oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## toaster (Nov 24, 2014)

Wash day: applied cantu naturals leave in cream, curl cream, and shea butter on my ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 24, 2014)

Sprayed APB Marshmallow Clouds leave in spray. Sealed with Jakeala Shea Alma Parfait in sugar cookies.

Oh, I also sprayed some on my new growth and applied a dab of the parfait to my new growth. Talk about ultra soft moisturized new growth. 

My parfait will last me a very long time. I am extremely light handed.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 24, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Used: Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil



IDareT'sHair 

I've been eyeing this pimento oil looking for something different. What do you think of it and how does it smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 24, 2014)

caliscurls

I like it.  It smells like a cross-between JBCO and something spicy.  

Consistency maybe a smidge thinner than JBCO with a slight Hot Peppery undertone.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 24, 2014)

SSI Seyani Butter on length.


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 25, 2014)

Prepooed overnight with Avocado oil on length and Alter ego on roots. Oil rinsed with GSO and will do the LOCB with SM JBCO leave in, APB ayurvedic oil, Jakeala nappy butter and parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2014)

Used a couple drops of Claudie Montego Bay Hair Oil


----------



## bajandoc86 (Nov 25, 2014)

Did a scalp massage with APB Green Powerhouse Oil .


----------



## toaster (Nov 25, 2014)

Heading home today for thanksgiving. I didn't pack any products because my mom has a natural beauty supply at the house and I'm bringing her some whipped shea butter anyway. I'll report what I find!


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo treatment with a mix of jbco, EVOO, EVCO, and rice bran oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2014)

toaster

Yep, please let us know what _Moms _got up in her Stash!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 25, 2014)

Used: Herbs Matter Rosemary Pomade


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 25, 2014)

Applied Njoy on scalp and edges; SSI JBBC on length.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 25, 2014)

Sprayed APB leave in. Sealed with Jakeala parfait and APB green powerhouse oil


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 25, 2014)

I M&S with APB Ayurvedic Cream and APB oil.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 25, 2014)

Used on wet hair to twist:
Kinky-Curly Knot Today (Diluted with distilled H2O)
SM Sheabutter leave in conditioner (Doctored via modified Kimmaytube recipe with Hemp, JBCO, Black Seed & Moringa)
KMF Upper Management Gel (discontinued glycerin-free formula)

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Nov 25, 2014)

L = Camille Rose Curl Love
C = Bask Palm Tapioca
O = SD Nourish Oil 
P = Java Bean & Honey


----------



## Babygrowth (Nov 26, 2014)

Baggies with no product but will add Jakeala coffee balm to my edges and her parfait to my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

Using - BlueRoze Beauty's Chai Hair Tea (under my wig).


----------



## toaster (Nov 26, 2014)

IDareT'sHair here are my guest bathroom finds. Can't wait to get in her bathroom and see what she's hiding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 26, 2014)

toaster

Tell _Mama-Toaster_ we've made her an Honorary Member of the PJ Club.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 26, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray, SD Destination Hydration 

Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse oil and Jakeala Parfait


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 26, 2014)

Bakura Palm Tapioca Cream and MYHC Buttery Soy...can't wait to see the results in the morning


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!

I'm doing a pre-poo while cooking my gumbo. Using Strong Roots oil and my jbco mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> *Happy Thanksgiving Ladies!*
> 
> I'm doing a pre-poo while cooking my gumbo. *Using Strong Roots oil* and my jbco mix.


 
@xu93texas

Happy Thanksgiving!

Don't forget to give me your thoughts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

Used a Homemade Oil Mix as a Scalp Massage = Black Coffee, EVOO, JBCO, Neem, Avocado Oil, Flaxseed.

Also: Used Claudie's Montego Bay Hair Oil over my Deep Conditioner.

When My Hair Dries = Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean or maybe something else (Komaza Scalp Butter)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

Used: Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew.  Will pull out Burnt Sugar Pomade as well.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair, my thoughts on the pomade from Alikay Naturals.

I like it, but It's not my favorite because of the smell.  The label says it has a light vanilla scent, but the one I have smells too earthy. I bought this for my daughter b/c of the ingredients and the fact that it's sulfur free. The consistency is like a typical hair grease and there are specks of the rosemary herbs throughout.  I give it 6.5/10


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> *my thoughts on the pomade from Alikay Naturals.*
> 
> *I like it, but It's not my favorite because of the smell. The label says it has a light vanilla scent, but the one I have smells too earthy. I bought this for my daughter b/c of the ingredients and the fact that it's sulfur free. The consistency is like a typical hair grease and there are specks of the rosemary herbs throughout. I give it 6.5*/10


 
@xu93texas

Thank you.

This Line gets 'mixed' reviews. I have the Honey & Sage Hair Masque and the Knot Free (or whatever the name is) Detangler (haven't tried either) although I hear the Masque is pretty decent.

But overall, the Line consistently gets 'mixed' reviews. Thank you. 

Don't forget to give me your review of the Strong Roots Pimento Oil.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 27, 2014)

IDareT'sHair, 

You know I haven't been using Strong Roots on a consistent basis.  I will have to use this consistently for the month of December along with co washing  and report back at the end of the year. I will take pics before and after.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 27, 2014)

xu93texas

Your Hair in your Avi looks beautiful.

Get ready for 2015!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Used Soultanicals Knot Sauce (amazing slip!), Knot Butter, and APB Olive & Oats in bday cake.


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 27, 2014)

SSI Seyani Butter on length and Njoy on scalp.


----------



## toaster (Nov 27, 2014)

Man I'm home with new products to try but I stuck with my old faithfuls: Cantu Naturals Coconut Spritz and whipped shea butter to seal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 28, 2014)

Been using:
Oyin Handmade's Hair Dew & Burnt Sugar Pomade.

Tonight I put some Pomade Shop's (Rosemary or Peppermint) Pomade on problem areas.


----------



## Rozlewis (Nov 28, 2014)

Massaging scalp with Grow Balm.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 29, 2014)

I used LG Green Magic on scalp. I spritzed with Califia Spray and moisturized with Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait-first time using it and I like it!!


----------



## Barbara (Nov 29, 2014)

toaster said:


> Man I'm home with new products to try but I stuck with my old faithfuls: Cantu Naturals Coconut Spritz and whipped shea butter to seal.


 
I'm in the same situation.  I have all my "oldies but goodies," but they work fine.  They are hardly mentioned by the new members.  

My stylist said: "You don't need all that new stuff that's mentioned on those websites!  What you already have works fine."

I just can't toss them out or give them away to try some of the newer products mentioned on this forum.   I have to use my stuff before they go bad.

I add those new products to my "future purchase list" to buy when I run out of everything.  As I mentioned in previous threads, this economy is too brutal for me to throw away anything.  I just have to use it up first.  My money is needed for more important things like food, clothing, shelter, auto insurance, life insurance, etc.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2014)

Applying APB spray, sealing with APB green powerhouse oil and jakeala parfait is a recipe for the softest hair I've ever had. 

My hair is so soft & moisturized. I will continue this combo for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 29, 2014)

Did an LLO

Liquid - Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Lotion - Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
Oil - ED JBCO

DoDo what do you think about an LLO?


----------



## ronie (Nov 29, 2014)

MHC buttery soy to moisturize my flat ironed hair.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 29, 2014)

Applied Liquid Gold Green Magic & Sulfur Oil to my crown area.


----------



## Lita (Nov 30, 2014)

Just applied some Happy Nappy Honey Yucca growth lotion on my scalp & Blue Roze Beauty Pumpkin Whipped Butter on the length..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## NappyNelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Massaged Njoy and MT mix on scalp.


----------



## DoDo (Nov 30, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did an LLO
> 
> Liquid - Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
> Lotion - Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
> ...



IDareT'sHair

I have done it before . It leaves my hair so soft .

Good choices too! I am about to pull my jbco back out after reading this!


----------



## Froreal3 (Nov 30, 2014)

APB Cookie Dough Leave in Pudding sealed with APB Olive & Oats oil in bday cake, APB cookie dough butter on the ends.


----------



## Bibliophile (Nov 30, 2014)

LOCB twists with:
OH Juices & Berries
Baidynath mahabhringraj oil
SM Coconut Hibiscus Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Tropic Isle Living JBCO Hair Food

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 30, 2014)

I used jbco mix on scalp. I M&S with Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter and APB oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 30, 2014)

Did a:
*LLOB*
Liquid - Apoghee Pro-Vitamin
Lotion- Oyin Hair Dew
Oil - ED JBCO (scalp)
Butter - Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade (Ends)


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 30, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Holla (Nov 30, 2014)

I tried "Hollywood Beauty Olive Creme" - my aunt had it and I decided to give a try to see how it compared to my HG elasta qp mango butter.  Used it twice. 

I'm surprised that I like it. It doesn't have any petroleum or mineral oil but more natural oils. It has water so it's a very VERY LIGHT but creamy moisturizer. The only con is that it has parabens which I mostly try to avoid.  I looked online and saw people paid like $2 for it on sale at Walgreens. 

I'm also surprised bc my family doesn't read ingredients just promises on labels so we hardly ever agree on hair products but this one I like.  A decent cheapie.


----------



## xu93texas (Nov 30, 2014)

Tonight:
LG Green Magic on scalp 
I M&S with Natty Cream and Natty Butter.


----------



## Beamodel (Nov 30, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray, leave in pudding and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 1, 2014)

Sealed damp hair with SSI Seyani.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 1, 2014)

Did an LLOP

Liquid: HTN Follicle Booster
Lotion: Oyin Hair Dew
Oil: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil
Pomade: Oyin Handmade's BSP


----------



## toaster (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm going to take down my two flat twists, spritz with Cantu Coconut Spritz, seal with Shea butter, and re-twist.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 1, 2014)

Sprayed APB leave in spray 

Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallows

Sealed APB Green Powerhouse Oil on the length & Sarenzo Chocolate Butter on the ends


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 1, 2014)

Used its a 10 to blow dry


----------



## tjrj1998 (Dec 2, 2014)

Applied a little wheat germ oil to reach section to detangle. What normally took me an hr has busted down to 20 min or so.

I applied a little authentic argan oil to me twists after I plopped for 20mins.

I sealed each mini twists after applying my styler with apex pressing grease.

My hair feels like butta with zero grease residue.

This was my best wash day ever!!!!!!!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 2, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> Tonight: LG Green Magic on scalp I M&S with Natty Cream and Natty Butter.



I used these again.


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2014)

Spray HH big city punch,Jakela Amla cream & Keveda coffee oil to seal..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 2, 2014)

Kckt after DC. sealed with sulfur grease. Then covered all that with gso.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 2, 2014)

Baggied today with avocado oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2014)

Used:
OYIN Handmade Hair Dew & Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 2, 2014)

Yesterday I refreshed my twistout via “the Oyin Method".

 Sprayed OH Juices and Berries & hopped in the shower.
Then applied SM SheaButter leave in conditioner (original formula modified by Kimmaytube recipe)

This AM applied Baidynath Majabhrinraj oil. My twistout is full, soft & defined.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## ronie (Dec 2, 2014)

Hair is reverting, so back to the usual:
Aphogee PVL
APB Ayurvedic cream
PBN cupuacu butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2014)

*Doing an LLOP*:
Liquid - Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Lotion - Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
Oil - Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil
Pomade - Burnt Sugar Pomade (Oyin Handmade)


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2014)

Spritzed with cantu coconut spritz and sealed with shea butter. I've been killing this shea butter too. I think I've had it for maybe 2 weeks and I was home using my mom's shea butter for four days. 

My hair better be long and luxurious by spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 2, 2014)

toaster

Looks Good Ms. Toasti!


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 2, 2014)

toaster Your hair is long and luscious! It will just be longer.  I'm on the shea train too.

Applied SSI Coconut Sorbet on length. Love it!


----------



## toaster (Dec 2, 2014)

IDareT'sHair NappyNelle


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 2, 2014)

Using marie dean butter in juicy mango


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 3, 2014)

Scalp: massaged with LG Growth Oil
Length & Ends: AVJ spritz and sealed with Bekura Seven Fold....I'd forgotten how much I like the seven fold.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 3, 2014)

Last night I applied APB green powerhouse oil to my scalp. 

Applied Pura Muru Muru to one side and HH soft coconut to the other side. 

Sealed my length with APB green powerhouse oil. 

My hair is soooo soft


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 3, 2014)

Used: Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil over my DC'er (to Steam with). 

 Will probably use - Oyin Hnadmade's Hair Dew & BSP after my Hair Dries


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 3, 2014)

M/s with KCKT and avocado oil. ORS scalp protector in scalp to prep for relaxer.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 4, 2014)

Last night applied SSI Coco Creme and sealed with SSI Seyani.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 4, 2014)

AVJ/ACV/H2O spritz follows by EVCO to seal


----------



## Royalq (Dec 4, 2014)

just bought some doogro mega thick grower....  blah blah blah.  ill try using it a few times a week. also some sulfur 8 pomade mixed with some oils.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 4, 2014)

Been spritzing my braids with Annabelle's Perfect Blends Hair Creme -- moisturizing dream!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 4, 2014)

I'm doing a pre-poo with Strong Roots Pimento oil on scalp and EVCO on length under a plastic cap.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 4, 2014)

Prepoo with neelibrigahdi + Vatika enriched coconut oil mix & Tressemme Naturals Vibrantly Smooth Conditioner

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 4, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Grow Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 4, 2014)

Did an LLP

Liquid = Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
Lotion = Oyin Handmade Hair Dew
Pomade = Burnt Sugar Pomade


----------



## toaster (Dec 4, 2014)

Wash day hair coated in cantu leave in, curl cream, and shea butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2014)

Used: Hydratherma Naturals Hair Lotion

xu93texas - Do you use this too?  Another one of my favs from the Line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 5, 2014)

Used: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 5, 2014)

L- Giovanni Ultra Moist leave in spray
C- Salerm 21
O- GSO (liking this more and more now that I know what my hair likes it for...soft blow dried hair)
B- Jakeala nappy butter on ends only


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 5, 2014)

Massaged Njoy to scalp, concentrating on my edges. Now I am applying plenty of SSI Coconut Sorbet to length as a pre-poo.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 5, 2014)

Applied APB leave in spray, Pura Muru Mura and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 5, 2014)

Used NJoy oil on scalp, APB Pumpkin Fennel in Honey Dew and ST Mango Dip.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 6, 2014)

Last night: Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream sealed with PBN Capuacu Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

Pulled out: Hairveda's Green Tea Hair Butter and also Kizuri's Castor Shea Hair Butter to rotate. (My last Kizuri product in my Stash)

I really miss the - Kizuri Line.  See...that's what happens when 'Lines' discontinue.

I loved so many things from this Line: DC'ers, Lotions/Cremes and the Oil.

You always miss something they had (that you like(d) and keeps you on the search for replacements.

*Cries*


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2014)

I applied LG Green Magic to scalp and M&S with APB lotion and oil.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 6, 2014)

Ends: Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream sealed with PBN Capuacu Butter

Sides and top: Spritzed AVJ mix, sealed with Bekura Sevenfold


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2014)

Today was wash day: Used Blue Roze Blueberry Cream sealed/styled with MHC Buttery Soy.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 6, 2014)

Froreal3 you like the Honey Dew scent? I am excited to try it.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 6, 2014)

Massaging scalp with Grow Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 6, 2014)

Massaging in: Hairveda's Green Tea Butter.  Glad I pulled this out.  Too bad I only have x1 Jar.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 6, 2014)

I spritzed CoCo Castor Nectar as my leave in and M&S with Bel Nouvo Avocado and Shea Hair Milk, Jakeala Amla Shea Hair Parfait.


----------



## toaster (Dec 6, 2014)

Spritzed with cantu coconut spritz and sealed with Shea butter. Postponing wash day until Monday so I can get my hands on the cantu naturals leave in lotion instead of my usual cream. Want to see if I can do my twistout with the lotion and Shea butter only to decrease my dry time.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 6, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Applied APB leave in spray, Pura Muru Mura and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil.



My hair is still uber moisturized from doing this yesterday, so no M&S tonight.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 6, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Froreal3 you like the Honey Dew scent? I am excited to try it.



Yes, I do. It is sweet like candy. Even my sister who doesn't like most scents said it smelled good.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 6, 2014)

Same as this morning 
Ends: Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream sealed with PBN Capuacu Butter  
Sides and top: Spritzed AVJ mix, sealed with Bekura Sevenfold


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2014)

Used:  Hairveda's Green Tea


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

Yesterday I used Jakeala coconut juice, nappy butter, and parfait. Hair still feels good so just massaged in her coffee balm to my edges. Later will use my Megatek mix (added JBCO and GSO to it)


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 7, 2014)

I spritzed Natty ACV Hair and Scalp Mist to hair and M&S with Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter and my jbco mix.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 7, 2014)

QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on wet hair.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 7, 2014)

Washed my hair and then out my hair in 6 large
Braids to dry--braided with Oyin's Whipped
Butter


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 7, 2014)

Wash Weekend Product Experiment:

I used AfroVeda Shea Amla Buttercream + Bekura Sevenfold Hair Butter & aloe vera gel to twist half my hair.

On the other half I used Bekura Palm Tapioca Deluxe Hair Cream + Sevenfold Hair Butter & aloe vera gel.

Each side looks & feels identical. Both are smooth have a light hold & subtle sheen. 
Only difference is Palm Tapioca's amaretto scent doesn't last. It fades into palm oil (faint sweet, honey/caramel-like scent) within minutes. Palm Tapioca would be perfect with Oyin Handmade Burnt Sugar Pomade.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 7, 2014)

Applied HH Soft Coconut Marshmallow sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 7, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Liquid Gold Green Magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2014)

Tried: Mission:Condition HoneyBerry Leave-In for the 1st time tonight.


----------



## Brownie518 (Dec 7, 2014)

I used some Mission Condition Buttercream Dream


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2014)

Brownie518 said:


> *I used some Mission Condition Buttercream Dream*



Brownie518

What scent did you get?


----------



## ronie (Dec 7, 2014)

This cold (outside) and the heat (inside) are the devil. 
Been baggying my whole head while at home after applying apb ayurvedic cream, and sealing right after removing the shower cap. The only way my hair stays moisturized lately. Even then it seems to only last a day. 
I can't wait for my PBN to be here. I hope it works as well as last year.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 7, 2014)

LBO'd with SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, SD Mocha Bling Butter, and SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence,


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 7, 2014)

Ended up sealing my ends with my parfait. Also modified my Megatek mix to include APB ayurvedic oil instead of GSO. My scalp is a little itchy so 1st wash post relaxer will be tmrw. May invest in an oil to add to my mix to combat the itchies if it gets out of control.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm trying this M:C HoneyBerry L-i so I pulled out my Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade.


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2014)

After my wash & dc,TerraVeda pumpkin & marshmallow leave in,MC cocomallow on scalp & MC infused coconut icing on my ends..

*Soft moisturized detangled hair..Smeels yummy.


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 7, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm trying this M:C HoneyBerry L-i so I pulled out my Oyin Sugar Berries Pomade.



IDareT'sHair How is the honeyberry?


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2014)

Lita

The HoneyBerry is the product I was sent by mistake when I first ordered from her.  

(Remember I said I got something I didn't even order?) It was the HoneyBerry Leave-In.

It's a light lotion.  What I will be curious in, is how it compares to the Goji Berry Silk. 

I had originally said I was going to try the HoneyBerry as a cowash.  

Smells good.  I'll use it longer to decide how it is as a lotion.  

Girl...it doesn't matter at this point any way if I liked it or Loved it.

Especially since she's closing.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 8, 2014)

Trying to find the perfect combo to allow me to leave my hair alone in this crown braid for 2-3 days:
- Oyin Hair Dew root to tip in sections 
- Bekura Palm Tapioca applied same as above 
- MYHC Buttery Soy applied same as above


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Dec 8, 2014)

Oiled scalp last night with APB Ayurvedic Oil and used scalp massager thingy. 

Used pbn mmm this morning.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 8, 2014)

I applied Green Magic to scalp. I spritzed my hair with HTN Follicle Mist. I M&S with Natty Moist and APB oil.


----------



## toaster (Dec 8, 2014)

Used the Cantu for Natural Hair Creamy Hair Lotion and shea butter for my twists today. I usually shellack my hair with the Cantu Leave in Cream AND the Curl Cream AND shea butter for my twists and my hair is always very soft and moisturized, but it also takes forever and a day to dry.

I always t-shirt dry my naked hair for 20 minutes before applying my product and twisting. I sit under the dryer for an hour, and then continue to air dry over night and sometimes my hair is still wet in the morning.

At first I blamed this on being low porosity but really I was just using literally scoops and scoops of process. This time I only used a quarter sized portion of the lotion for each twist (8 twists total) and a fingertip amount of shea butter.

My hair is SOFT. Like, almost blow dried soft. And I can tell it will be dry. I'm not sure what kind of definition/ hold my twistout will have tomorrow but I'll see.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 8, 2014)

used up apb marshmallow.


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2014)

IDareT'sHair Keep me posted about MC goji berry,I'm going to use it as a rinse out...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 8, 2014)

Did a *LLO*

Liquid: Apoghee ProVitamin
Lotion: Mission:Condition HoneyBerry Leave-In
Oil: ED JBCO


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Dec 8, 2014)

Sprayed with water and moisturized with kinky kashmere conditioner and twisted hair up


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 8, 2014)

Applied Mission Condition Goji Berry and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 8, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 9, 2014)

EVCO

I always feel so underwhelming in my 'products' considering all the cool pomades  and oils up in here. Dag...


----------



## DoDo (Dec 9, 2014)

Used avocado oil and Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade for my twists


( I am constantly using oils, pomades, butters, lotions, and cremes but I really need to remember to post in here more)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

DoDo

Yes you do if you are a member of this challenge!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

Used: Extra Dark Jamaican Black Castor


----------



## divachyk (Dec 9, 2014)

Sealed with My Honey Child Honey Love I think it's called


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 9, 2014)

Yesterday: massaged LG Growth Oil into scalp
Today: Nada - my hair is still moisturized from the Oyin Hair Dew / Bekura Palm Tapioca / MYHC Buttery Soy combo


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 9, 2014)

Last night I massaged my scalp and edges with Njoy growth oil.
This morning, I spritzed my ends with Gregg's Juice, smoothed some JBCO over them and then layered Whipped Pudding over that.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 9, 2014)

This morning I used HTN Follicle Mist, Natty Moist, and sealed with my jbco mix.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 9, 2014)

Applied Megatek mix to my scalp and m/s with SD WGBC and avocado oil.


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2014)

So my day 1 hair with the cantu lotion and Shea butter came out like my day 2 hair usually. Very soft, fluffy, and defined.   I'll see how it holds up over the next few days but this is probably a winning combo.


----------



## jprayze (Dec 9, 2014)

toaster Beautiful!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

Will use KV Coffee Oil on top of my DC'er to steam with.

After my hair dries, probably JBCO Extra Dark.


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2014)

jprayze thank you!

Tonight I will spritz with cantu coconut spritz, deal with Shea butter, and make two twists to preserve my style.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 9, 2014)

I noticed the ends of my twists felt dry from rubbing across my shoulders all week.

This morning I used Fairy Tales Rosemary Repel leave in conditioner &  Tropic Isle Living JBCO pomade on my ends and bunned.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 9, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Liquid Gold Greem Magic hair cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 9, 2014)

I did:
L Liquid = Apoghee
L Lotion = Hydratherma Naturals Lotion
O Oil = KeraVada Keynan Coffee (Warm Vanilla or Cotton Candy) Don't know.  They need to Label their scents on the bottle.
P Pomade = Oyin's Sugar Berries


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 9, 2014)

I spritzed my hair with Greg's juice, twisted it up in fat twists with Whipped Butter and slathered my scalp with NJoy growth oil. About to recruit DH to massage my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 9, 2014)

Njoy on scalp.


----------



## ronie (Dec 9, 2014)

toaster
I want to marry your hair. Really... I am in love: soft, shiny, bouncy (yes I can feel it from the picture), loll. So pretty.


----------



## ronie (Dec 9, 2014)

Baggy again wit APB ayurvedic cream. Will deal with Marie dean shea nnilotica in the morning.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 9, 2014)

Used avocado oil on my twists this morning. Not sure what I will use this p.m.

I received my Curlmart order so I have some yummy choices .


----------



## toaster (Dec 9, 2014)

ronie My hair and I will  you back if you come wash and twist it twice a week. 

But really your hair is lush and has grown so much! Can't wait to see end of year pictures.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 9, 2014)

Applied Mission Condition Goji Berry Silk and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## curlyhersheygirl (Dec 9, 2014)

Heavy sealed with HH sprout and moisturized with APB LI and TPS ceramoist after cowashing tonight.

Sent from my XT1080 using LHCF


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2014)

I used Shescentit Tahitian and Vanilla leave-in, Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter, and sealed with APB oil.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 10, 2014)

All week used natural luxuries hair cream and the natural me shea butter sample (peach scent)


----------



## ronie (Dec 10, 2014)

toaster said:


> ronie My hair and I will  you back if you come wash and twist it twice a week.   But really your hair is lush and has grown so much! Can't wait to see end of year pictures.


Lolll. I would love to play in your mane. Thank you... Girl my hair is just trying to be grown like you. 
Used hairveda green tea butter to seal instead of the Marie dean shea butter. I was doing DD hair for school with the hairveda butter,  and she insisted that I use the same on my hair, loll.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2014)

Doing a pre-poo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil before co-washing.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2014)

SM JBCO leave in, sunflower oil, and Jakeala nappy butter

Megatek mix in scalp and Parfait on ends and edges.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 10, 2014)

Njoy on scalp and Whipped Pudding for large twists (for hair to dry)


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 10, 2014)

Used: KeraVada's Indie Ultra.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 10, 2014)

Last night applied Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade and Avocado oil on my twists.

I redid my bang and will be redoing the rest of my twists later.


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 10, 2014)

Massaging scalp with Liquid Gold Hair Growth Oil.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 10, 2014)

Moisturized with Mission Condition

Goji Berry Silk on one side
Cranberry cheapskate on the other 

Didn't seal with anything. I think the products might be able to stand on their own. If not, I will lightly apply again a lightly seal.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 10, 2014)

L- Shescentit Tahitian and Vanilla leave in
O- APB oil 
C- Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 10, 2014)

Today I used Jakeala coconut hair juice, APB Hibiscus and Fenugreek oil (my hair likes this better than the ayurvedic oil) and SD WGBC.

Megatek mix on my scalp.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 10, 2014)

Massaged MT mix into scalp. Applied SSI Seyani on length, and sealed ends with Oyin SBP.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2014)

Used APB hair creme and rice bran oil last night


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2014)

Used: Liquid Gold's Whipped Java Bean Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2014)

divachyk

I like your location "Under My Stash"...


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 11, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> LBO'd with SD Mocha Silk Hair Milk, SD Mocha Bling Butter, and SD Nourish Oil in Dreamy Decadence,



Redux...


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 11, 2014)

Oyin Hair Dew / Bekura Palm Tapioca / MYHC Buttery Soy

Didn't need it but it just seems weird not to moisturize and seal for more than two days.   Plus I wanted a reason to mess with my hair


----------



## divachyk (Dec 11, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> divachyk
> 
> I like your location "Under My Stash"...



 IDareT'sHair, the sad part though, it's true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2014)

divachyk

You know I'm right there right behind you.

I was buying stuff so fast, I thought I had gotten LG's "Green Magic" so I kept wondering - where it was...why hadn't I got it yet?

I went back into my LG Account to check Status and never fully "Checked Out" so I missed that 40%.  

I think I had x2 Screens up and apparently never went back into LG and checked out.

OH Well!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 11, 2014)

I am prepooing with APB Green Powerhouse oil on scalp and Hibiscus Fenugreek oil on length of hair. I misted my hair with water before and after applying the oils, and I covered it with a shower cap after. Imma nap for an hr or two and then get up and get this wash day going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2014)

bajandoc86

I'm sure it will turn out lovely.  Get Some Rest.  Get Up and Study. And do your Hair.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 11, 2014)

Last night: Herb Matters Rosemary Creme on scalp, SSI Tahitian & APB cream to moisturize, ST Knot Butta to seal.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 11, 2014)

Applied Eluence Moisture Balance conditioner

Sealed with Liquid Gold Java Butter


----------



## toaster (Dec 11, 2014)

Washing my hair right now. Will use Cantu Creamy Hair Lotion and shea butter on the ends for a fluffy twist out.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 11, 2014)

I did lots of moisturizing tonight! I applied Njoy on scalp, then I smoothed SSI Coco Creme on the length, and added SSI Seyani after that. Then I sealed the ends with SSI Coconut Sorbet. My bun will look, feel, and BE extra juicy tomorrow. I've been getting compliments on my hair all week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 11, 2014)

Golden75 said:


> Last night:* Herb Matters Rosemary Creme on scalp*, SSI Tahitian & APB cream to moisturize, ST Knot Butta to seal.



Golden75

Your thoughts on this product?  I really like it


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 11, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Applied Eluence Moisture Balance conditioner  Sealed with Liquid Gold Java Butter



I went back and applied Blue Roze Coconut Hair Milk on top


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 11, 2014)

Tonight:
Jbco on scalp
SSI Tahitian leave in
SSI marshmallow cream
SSI Coriander Fig Balm


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 11, 2014)

LOC twists with:
Oyin Handmade Frank Juice
Ramtirth Brahmi + Indigo Wild/Zum Frankincense & Myrrh oil mix 
Qhemet Biologics Amla and Olive Heavy Cream

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## NicoleSelah (Dec 11, 2014)

I hope this challenge will be extended into the new year. 

I just oiled my hair with coconut oil and sesame oil and I'm going to leave it in overnight.


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2014)

Used She Scent It cranberry & sealed with Mission Condition HempAde..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ronie (Dec 11, 2014)

Moisturized with SD wheat germ butter conditioner ( forgot how I liked this on dry hair), sealed with Marie dean shea nilotica butter and put my hair in a bun for work. Not leaving these ends out at all.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 12, 2014)

Used Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, and Avocado oil

I absolutely am loving this combo. The softness and manageability is unreal.


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 12, 2014)

I 



I used this on my hair ,it absorbs nicely and leaves my hair super soft ,doesn't give extreme shine but an healthy sheen.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2014)

Kindheart

That looks interesting. 

After a while, for some reason, their (SM) 'scents' tend to get on my nerves!


----------



## Kindheart (Dec 12, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kindheart  That looks interesting.  After a while, for some reason, their (SM) 'scents' tend to get on my nerves!


IDareT'sHair I find their products a bit hit & miss ,this one smells of monoi ,subtle scent ,it doesn't linger for long like ,say KBB.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 12, 2014)

Applied MT mix on scalp.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 12, 2014)

Applied diluted mission condition cranberry cheapskate to my new growth and length. 

Sealed with APB green powerhouse oil in length and sarenzo chocolate butter on ends. 

** I prefer me diluting cranberry cheapskate. I diluted it with a lot of water. It's pretty much a spray now. My hair don't feel weighed down at all  now **


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 12, 2014)

About to apply Megatek mix to my scalp and may baggy overnight with APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2014)

Beamodel

Nice Review of the Cranberry Cheapskate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 12, 2014)

Pre-Treating overnight with: Mission:Condition's TerraForma Pre-Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 13, 2014)

Used KeraVada's Oil on top my DC'er to Steam with.

Will use Mission:Condition's HempAde after my Hair Dries.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Kindheart said:


> I
> 
> View attachment 287813
> 
> I used this on my hair ,it absorbs nicely and leaves my hair super soft ,doesn't give extreme shine but an healthy sheen.



I have this. It goes with the Tahitian Noni & Monoi line. I have the weekly treatment too. It smells decent and it's a nice light oil for polishing...too light for sealing though.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 13, 2014)

Used Bekura Honey Latte, sealed with Apple Sorghum, Palm Tapioca on ends.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 14, 2014)

Applied Tresemme Naturals and sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2014)

I applied Megatek mix to scalp .  I M&S with water, Jakeala Nappy Hair butter, and SSI Coriander Fig Balm.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 14, 2014)

KCKT, APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil, APB hibiscus cream.


----------



## ronie (Dec 14, 2014)

PBN murumuru moisture milk
PBN cupuacu hair butter
That s going to be my routine until it warms up again.


----------



## Mische (Dec 14, 2014)

ronie said:


> PBN murumuru moisture milk PBN cupuacu hair butter That s going to be my routine until it warms up again.


ronie this combination is truly unbeatable. I'll be doing the same all winter!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

Used: Extra Dark JBCO


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

Doing an:
L = Liquid Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster
P = Pomade (The Pomade Shop's Peppermint)
O = JBCO ED

*baggying*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 14, 2014)

myronnie

I pulled out the Bel Nouvo Coco-Castor Nectar Spritz


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 14, 2014)

Spritzed with CD Tui
Moisturized with SSI Seyani
Sealed with SSI Coconut Sorbet


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 14, 2014)

I applied Strong Roots Pimento oil to scalp.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 14, 2014)

I used mission condition goji berry silk leave in and SSI berry buttercream to twist my hair. Gonna use oyin sugar berries when my hair dries


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2014)

I applied LG Green Magic to scalp. I M&S with SSI Tahitian leave in and Jakeala Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2014)

Will use a few drops of ED JBCO.


----------



## divachyk (Dec 15, 2014)

Moisturized with APB hair creme
Sealed with MHC Honey Love
Scalp massaged with HH Jar of Joe


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 15, 2014)

APB Pear apple hair Creme
APB Blueberry cheesecake butter


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 15, 2014)

Moisturized with SSI Seyani on damp hair and sealed with SSI Coconut Sorbet on ends.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 15, 2014)

I used SSI Tahitian, Claudie's Balancing Daily Hair Moisturizer, and Jakeala  Shea Parfait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2014)

Used: The Pomade Shop's Peppermint Pomade (Plumeria)


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2014)

Massaging scalp with LG Green Magic Hair Growth Cream


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 15, 2014)

Moisturized w/Bekura Honey Latte  love the consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2014)

Babygrowth

Baggying right now with Bel Nouvo's Coco Castor Nectar.  Will report back.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 15, 2014)

Used SSI Berry buttercream and oyin sugar berries pomade


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 15, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> Moisturized with SSI Seyani on damp hair and sealed with *SSI Coconut Sorbet on ends.*



NappyNelle

Do you ever use this as a Pre-Rx?


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 15, 2014)

Sprayed my water down diluted mission condition cranberry cheapskate to my hair. 

Applied Oyin Hair Dew

Sealed with Sayani Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2014)

TPS Peppermint


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 16, 2014)

Yesterday I used SD WGBC APB hibiscus oil and Jakeala nappy butter. Today will massage in LG oil.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @NappyNelle
> 
> Do you ever use this as a Pre-Rx?



IDareT'sHair Yes, and it's a great pre-poo for me. I want to use it for everything because the consistency is so nice creamy.


----------



## toaster (Dec 16, 2014)

Washed my hair today. Used cantu naturals creamy hair lotion and shea butter on the ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2014)

NappyNelle said:


> *it's a great pre-poo for me. I want to use it for everything because the consistency is so nice creamy.*



NappyNelle

I love it too!  I've only used as a Pre-Rx.  I'll have to try it other ways.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 16, 2014)

using: Strong Roots Red Pimento


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 16, 2014)

Applied APB HUG on scalp. Gald to finally have this oil! It's very light, smells amazing, and the scent mixes well with all of my SSI butters.


----------



## ronie (Dec 17, 2014)

Lightly spritzed with aphogee pro vitamin leave in. 
Moisture: PBN MMM
Seal: PBN cupuacu butter


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Used my Water, TTT, and APB oil spray sealed with some Jakeala Amla Shea Hemp Parfait.  Love this combo.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 17, 2014)

Last night the natural me shea butter(cherry scent) and oyin sugar berries pomade


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 17, 2014)

Pre-pooing/Steam: 
Scalp and Edges: Liquid Gold Whipped Amla Butter (love how this smells)
Length: Vatik Herbs Brahmi Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 17, 2014)

Massaged scalp with APB HUG, moisturized length with SSI Seyani, and sealed ends with APB Ayurvedic pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 17, 2014)

Used a few drops of: Strong Roots Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## nmartin20 (Dec 17, 2014)

Applied water, oil mixture, Belle Butter, and DB Pumpkin Seed conditioner to my hair. I did this on Sunday night and my hair is so soft. Great combination!!


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 17, 2014)

Sprayed APB Marshmallow Clouds leave in on my roots and length

Applied Oyin Hair Dew to length 

Sealed with Keraveda Fenugreek oil


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 17, 2014)

Used to twist:
Kinky Curly Knot Today + Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries mix
SM Sheabutter leave in conditioner (modified Kimmaytube recipe)
Eden Body Works curl cream
Oyin Handmade Sugar Berries pomade

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 17, 2014)

I applied LG Green Mahic to scalp. I M&S with water, SSI Coconut Daily Moisturizer, and Claudie's Iman Hair and Scalp Butter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Used BRB Toasted Mashmallows on my braids, sealed with APB Pumpkin & Fennel and HV Almond Glaze on ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

xu93texas

Are you liking Claudie's Iman any butter.....I mean better?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

Doing a Mission:Condition TerraForma Pre-Rx under Saran Wrap & Wig while at work.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 18, 2014)

Used APB hibiscus and fenugreek oil and oyin sugar berries


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Are you liking Claudie's Iman any butter.....I mean better?



Unfortunately, I'm not.  I had to scoop some out and put in a container to melt it so I can even use it.  I've never had a grease, pomade, or butter that I couldn't just use out of the jar.  My next step is to melt all of it and mix it with Megatek or MN and get rid of it that way.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 18, 2014)

Bekura Palm Tapioca Hair Cream and a touch of MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

Will probably use: KV's Kenyan Coffee Oil over my DC'er

xu93texas That's so unfortunate.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 18, 2014)

DoDo said:


> Used Oyin Hair Dew, Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade, and Avocado oil



Repeated this last night.

This is my main combo right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

DoDo

Excellent Combo!  I love it.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 18, 2014)

Beamodel said:


> Sprayed APB Marshmallow Clouds leave in on my roots and length
> 
> Applied Oyin Hair Dew to length
> 
> Sealed with Keraveda Fenugreek oil



Round two... You know how I do! This combo works so it's on repeat again for tonight....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

I think after my Hair Dries I'll use:
MHC Buttery Soy and a few drops of Strong Roots Pimento Oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

Babygrowth

I looked at Bel Nouvo's Coco Castor Nectar and noticed both Wheat & Silk Proteins.  Did you notice that?


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 18, 2014)

Massaged scalp with Grow Balm and sealed with Marie Dean's Coconut Cream Delicate Hair Butter.


----------



## toaster (Dec 18, 2014)

Will use cantu spritz and shea butter on my ends tonight. Heading home for a month tomorrow. First stop when I land? Target for all my beauty necessities.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Babygrowth
> 
> I looked at Bel Nouvo's Coco Castor Nectar and noticed both Wheat & Silk Proteins.  Did you notice that?



I don't have this product. I think I was curious about it but never bought it.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2014)

I applied Megatek mix to scalp. I m&s with HTN Follicle Mist, Jakeala Nappy Hair Butter, and SSI Coriander Fig Balm.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

Babygrowth said:


> *I don't have this product. I think I was curious about it but never bought it.*



Babygrowth

....I thought you were the one that said it made your Hair feel Dry.

Sorry Girl.   You were probably wondering...Why does she keep telling me about this stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 18, 2014)

xu93texas

Everybody has Jakeala Nappy Butta' but me.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 18, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> xu93texas  Everybody has Jakeala Nappy Butta' but me.



Whaaaaat!  You slipping lady!   I ordered another 8oz jar of the Nappy Butter, the Coconut Juice, and Amla Shea Parfait this AM. Yep, I like this vendor. 

I really like it. It's thick, creamy and moisturizing. It's great under the Amla Shea Parfait.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 18, 2014)

Applied APB HUG to scalp and edges, moisturized with Oyin Juices & Berries, and sealed ends with SSI Coconut Sorbet.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 19, 2014)

IDareT'sHair said:


> DoDo
> 
> Excellent Combo!  I love it.



IDareT'sHair

You tried it too?!

Yaass!!

That combo is the business!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 19, 2014)

Used: Strong Red Pimento Hair Oil


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 19, 2014)

A dab of sulfur grease on my ends and sunflower seed oil all over.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 19, 2014)

Edges: spritzed with AVJ mix, sealed with Vadik Herbs Brahmi Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

-Prepoo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil on scalp and Iman butter on hair.


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 19, 2014)

xu93texas said:


> -Prepoo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil on scalp and Iman butter on hair.



xu93texas how are you liking the Pimento oil and what does it smell like. I've been eyeing it for quite some time now.


----------



## Babygrowth (Dec 19, 2014)

Yesterday used KCKT, avocado oil, Jakeala nappy butter, APB hibiscus oil.

Will use my LG oil and Megatek today.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 19, 2014)

caliscurls said:


> xu93texas how are you liking the Pimento oil and what does it smell like. I've been eyeing it for quite some time now.



I like this oil as a pre-poo treatment on my scalp b/c of the ingredients. I don't care for the smell- it smells like a spice, but the smell doesn't linger.  I can't attest if it helps with growth because I recently BC and I use other growth aids.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 19, 2014)

Spritzed with Oyin Juices & Berries, then applied MT mix and APB Ayurvedic oil to scalp and edges.


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2014)

After my was & DC,used hh soft coconut leave in,APB ayurvedic pomade on scalp & Mission condition hempade to seal..

*Hair is shiny soft & smells good..


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 20, 2014)

I M&S with SSI Tahitian,  Jakeala Hair Butter, and SSI Coriander Fig Balm.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2014)

Will use:
Komaza Scalp Butter


----------



## ronie (Dec 20, 2014)

Washed my hair today and I used;
SD WGBC
aphogee PVL
MHC buttery soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 20, 2014)

Baggying with:
Soultanicals Sorrel and some Komaza Scalp Butter and Strong Roots Pimento =

L-B-O


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 20, 2014)

Spritzed with Oyin Juices & Berries, then applied MT mix under a baggy.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 20, 2014)

I combed SM Raw Shea Butter Leave-in through my hair and then sealed with Oyin Whipped Pudding.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2014)

Did a nice Scalp Massage with: ED JBCO


----------



## toaster (Dec 21, 2014)

Washed my hair this morning. Used cantu creamy hair lotion and shea butter to set my twists.


----------



## ronie (Dec 21, 2014)

Twisted with 
PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 21, 2014)

Baggying with: Hydratherma Naturals Follicle Booster


----------



## MileHighDiva (Dec 21, 2014)

I just moisturized and sealed with QB AOHC, OHHB, and ABCDEFG Butta,


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 22, 2014)

APB Ayurvedic oil on scalp.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm using  komaza strength pomade, HV red tea lotion and kera Ayurveda oil.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2014)

Used BRB Coconut Hair Milk, sealed with APB Hibiscus & Fenugreek Pomade.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 22, 2014)

I did a pre- poo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil.


----------



## Golden75 (Dec 22, 2014)

Moisturized with MHC Burdock Root lotion, sealed with Buttery Soy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

I'll do Pure Pumpkin Seed Oil over my DC'er and after my Hair Dries, probably ED JBCO.


----------



## DoDo (Dec 22, 2014)

Refreshed twists with the Koils by Nature leave in


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 22, 2014)

Massaged scalp with LG Green Magic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

Will massage in a Scalp Rx I got from Claudie.


----------



## sexypebbly (Dec 22, 2014)

Used hairitage hydration caramel frappe and oyin burnt sugar pomade


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2014)

Sprayed HH big city punch & APB ayurvedic pomade to seal...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Dec 22, 2014)

Used: Claudie's Iman Butter


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 22, 2014)

I used HTN Follicle Mist,  Claudie's Balancing Daily Moisturizer, and Iman Hair and Scalp Butter.


----------



## ronie (Dec 23, 2014)

Took down my twist with Josie maran argan oil


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 23, 2014)

Did my tried and true moisture combo...

Sprayed APB Marshmallow spray
Applied Oyin Hair Dew
Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 23, 2014)

APB HUG on scalp and SSI Sorbet on ends.


----------



## ronie (Dec 24, 2014)

PBN MMM
PBN cupuacu butter
Bun.


----------



## PJaye (Dec 24, 2014)

I am really, really, really enjoying this MHC Type 4 HC.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 24, 2014)

Moisturized with KCKT and sealed with gso


----------



## caliscurls (Dec 24, 2014)

Yesterday and today: Oyin Hair Dew and MYHC Buttery Soy


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2014)

Moisturized twists with The Pomade Shop Herbal Conditioner.


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 24, 2014)

I did a pre-poo treatment with Strong Roots Pimento oil. 

Currently, I'm DC with my Ceramides oil mix.


----------



## toaster (Dec 24, 2014)

Last night I moisturized with cantu coconut spritz and sealed with shea butter.


----------



## Ltown (Dec 25, 2014)

Finishing off some shescentit seyani butter that's been in the stash too long.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm out of town so I'm away from a lot of my goodies. However, I remembered to bring my Oyin travel pack. Yay! I spritzed with Greg's juice, used burnt sugar pomade on my ends and then sealed with boing, which is Shea based.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 25, 2014)

Sealed damp hair with SSI Seyani and applied APB Ayurvedic Pomade to edges.


----------



## DarkJoy (Dec 26, 2014)

Kckt leave in and sulfur grease.


----------



## Beamodel (Dec 26, 2014)

Spritz with APB marshmallow clouds spray 
Applied APB Ayurvedic cream 
Sealed with APB Green Powerhouse Oil


----------



## xu93texas (Dec 26, 2014)

Megatek mix on scalp; I M&S with Jakeala Nappy Butter and my ceramide oil mix.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 26, 2014)

HH Pink Lemonade (trying to use up)
Sealed with MHC Buttery Soy


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 27, 2014)

Last night applied APB HUG on scalp and edges. Sealed ends with APB Ayurvedic pomade.


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 28, 2014)

Applied MT mix to scalp and edges, then applied APB Ayurvedic oil to the scalp.


----------



## Bibliophile (Dec 28, 2014)

Will post in the 2015 thread.

Using LHCF via smartphone. Can't see mentions.


----------

